# Louie & his Bro Meekos Blog & any of there cousins who are online



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro Ive heard the baldytwolegs talking & that tree thing on the landing is coming down :thumbup: cant wait to get up to the top of the house again & play with all the spiders & get mucky :sneaky2: 

What you on with  

Ive been terrorising the spots :crazy: boy was mum pleased when Holly gave her a dead leg coz I was chasing her :lol: then I helped with the dishes :thumbup: mum was dead happy with me using my tail to do them :001_cool:


----------



## Paddypaws

Dally Banjo said:


> baldytwolegs :


*Hysterical!*


----------



## sarahdisco

Hi Louie,

Spartacus here. Mum left her laptop on when she did the dishes so I'm online now... Where's that plastic card??? I want a new toy!

Anyway, I here you have a brother. Mummy and Daddy brought a mini cat home the other day. They call him Hercules. I've decided (being the superior feline that I am) that he will be my brother and I will look after him. I've been sharing my food ad I've even let him use my toilet! Mum was dead impressed and gave me some treats after that so I guess he can't be that bad. He is stupid though, can't even jump on the kitchen counter. I must teach him that.

I've taught him about 3am feeding, although mum was angry... And I've taught him not to climb curtains as that's a sure fire way to get banished to your bedroom. He's learning, but he's small and therefore stupid.

Is your brother stupid too?


----------



## lymorelynn

Hi Louie.
My mum says we can't have that tree thing with the pretty balls that jingle when you chase them this year cos she's worried that the kittens will be climbing up it. Meanie  I'm shore my kittens would love me to tech them how to climb it. And dad says he doesn't see it's a problem - see I can wrap him round my little paws 
It's very tiring having kittens though. Mum's lap is a cosy place to sleep but she says I'm too fat to fit between her tummy and computer thingy she has on her knee. See how mean she is. she knows how lovely and warm that thing is and she won't share.
have fun chasing your spot friends around. I'm too fat to chase anything at the moment but I'm saving my energy for the little terrors when they're big enough to get into trouble :lol:
See you around - though I'll be a bit busy next week having the babies 
love your Thai cousin Mai Tai


----------



## Allana

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro Ive heard the baldytwolegs talking & that tree thing on the landing is coming down :thumbup: cant wait to get up to the top of the house again & play with all the spiders & get mucky :sneaky2:
> 
> What you on with
> 
> Ive been terrorising the spots :crazy: boy was mum pleased when Holly gave her a dead leg coz I was chasing her :lol: *then I helped with the dishes :thumbup: mum was dead happy with me using my tail to do them* :001_cool:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So thats what you were up !! Naughty Louie, i'm sure you just thought you were helping!  x


----------



## hobbs2004

Hey Louie, man, I wish my baldytwolegs would feed me more. Every single time one goes into the kitchen I am there too; you would think they get the message. But how thick are they? 

Ah, there one goes again - must dash.

Bagpuss


----------



## Allana

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey Louie, man, I wish my baldytwolegs would feed me more. Every single time one goes into the kitchen I am there too; you would think they get the message. But how thick are they?
> 
> Ah, there one goes again - must dash.
> 
> Bagpuss


Ah ha ha ha ha. :lol:

This made me laugh out loud and nearly snort my tea out my nose!!

Very lady like!!


----------



## tyrole

Hi Louie
Can I come and live with you because some six foot giant spottytwoleg thing has moved in and set up camp in my room tis not fair I can't play on the window. I did try but knocked some shiny things off the window ledge, he went bright red and closed the door on me :scared:
I did try and trip him over but I missed :lol:
To make matters worse he has brought this blondetwolegged lady home with him, she's allowed in the room!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro great idea this blog thingy.We'll get lots of peeps to join our gang in that special place.:thumbup:Mum was off out to the crap shop and I asked her for some hula hoops for my trip but she wouldnt get themsaid they were "rubbish" these baldy two legs know noughtDidnt see the spotmobile this morning whens it comin'I'm ready :thumbup1ya thunk we'll get to go up that tree thingy it sounds dead good :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> Hi Louie,
> 
> Spartacus here. Mum left her laptop on when she did the dishes so I'm online now... Where's that plastic card??? I want a new toy!
> 
> Anyway, I here you have a brother. Mummy and Daddy brought a mini cat home the other day. They call him Hercules. I've decided (being the superior feline that I am) that he will be my brother and I will look after him. I've been sharing my food ad I've even let him use my toilet! Mum was dead impressed and gave me some treats after that so I guess he can't be that bad. He is stupid though, can't even jump on the kitchen counter. I must teach him that.
> 
> I've taught him about 3am feeding, although mum was angry... And I've taught him not to climb curtains as that's a sure fire way to get banished to your bedroom. He's learning, but he's small and therefore stupid.
> 
> Is your brother stupid too?


Hey whoz ya callin' stoopid.Me, Meeko ,i'm Louie's Bro his little Bro.he's gonna teach me to be a MC and everything.Walk like an MC, talk like an MC,its gonna be Fantasmagorical.:thumbup::thumbup:aint no baby paws gonna seperate usWe've got it all planned even read a book about rolling in in pastry.Its gonna a be soooooo funny


----------



## Dally Banjo

sarahdisco said:


> Hi Louie,
> 
> Spartacus here. Mum left her laptop on when she did the dishes so I'm online now... Where's that plastic card??? I want a new toy!
> 
> Anyway, I here you have a brother. Mummy and Daddy brought a mini cat home the other day. They call him Hercules. I've decided (being the superior feline that I am) that he will be my brother and I will look after him. I've been sharing my food ad I've even let him use my toilet! Mum was dead impressed and gave me some treats after that so I guess he can't be that bad. He is stupid though, can't even jump on the kitchen counter. I must teach him that.
> 
> I've taught him about 3am feeding, although mum was angry... And I've taught him not to climb curtains as that's a sure fire way to get banished to your bedroom. He's learning, but he's small and therefore stupid.
> 
> Is your brother stupid too?


Yo Spartacus :thumbup: My little bro Meeko aint stupid Im gonna teach him all I know, mum says that wont take long :blink: I heard they are getting me a little bro soon :arf: but I will sort him out no bother 



lymorelynn said:


> Hi Louie.
> My mum says we can't have that tree thing with the pretty balls that jingle when you chase them this year cos she's worried that the kittens will be climbing up it. Meanie  I'm shore my kittens would love me to tech them how to climb it. And dad says he doesn't see it's a problem - see I can wrap him round my little paws
> It's very tiring having kittens though. Mum's lap is a cosy place to sleep but she says I'm too fat to fit between her tummy and computer thingy she has on her knee. See how mean she is. she knows how lovely and warm that thing is and she won't share.
> have fun chasing your spot friends around. I'm too fat to chase anything at the moment but I'm saving my energy for the little terrors when they're big enough to get into trouble :lol:
> See you around - though I'll be a bit busy next week having the babies
> love your Thai cousin Mai Tai


Yo cous :thumbup: Your mum dont sound very nice  just kick the puter thingy off & plonk yourself down  what are little terrors :confused1: sounds nasty 



hobbs2004 said:


> Hey Louie, man, I wish my baldytwolegs would feed me more. Every single time one goes into the kitchen I am there too; you would think they get the message. But how thick are they?
> 
> Ah, there one goes again - must dash.
> 
> Bagpuss


Yo Bagpuss :thumbup: get yourself some spots there dead good at blocking the doorway into the food place so the baldytwolegs are stuck & have to feed ya :thumbup:



tyrole said:


> Hi Louie
> Can I come and live with you because some six foot giant spottytwoleg thing has moved in and set up camp in my room tis not fair I can't play on the window. I did try but knocked some shiny things off the window ledge, he went bright red and closed the door on me :scared:
> I did try and trip him over but I missed :lol:
> To make matters worse he has brought this blondetwolegged lady home with him, she's allowed in the room!!!!!!!!!!!


:scared::incazzato: I'l go see if I can get a spot to phone someone & have them taken away for ya :thumbup:



buffie said:


> Hey Bro great idea this blog thingy.We'll get lots of peeps to join our gang in that special place.:thumbup:Mum was off out to the crap shop and I asked her for some hula hoops for my trip but she wouldnt get themsaid they were "rubbish" these baldy two legs know noughtDidnt see the spotmobile this morning whens it comin'I'm ready :thumbup1ya thunk we'll get to go up that tree thingy it sounds dead good :thumbup:





buffie said:


> Hey whoz ya callin' stoopid.Me, Meeko ,i'm Louie's Bro his little Bro.he's gonna teach me to be a MC and everything.Walk like an MC, talk like an MC,its gonna be Fantasmagorical.:thumbup::thumbup:aint no baby paws gonna seperate usWe've got it all planned even read a book about rolling in in pastry.Its gonna a be soooooo funny


Hey Bro your doing it  how da ya mean hula hoops are rubbish your gonna have to do something about your mum & soon before she gives you anymore of that barfozita stuff :arf: I managed to drag one of the spots blankey things down to the door to the secret place :sneaky2: ready to go down but mum took it back & said if I did'nt watch it I'd be fur lined slippers & gloves for grandad :blink: cant wait to have another set of baldy paws to attack


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro your doing it  how da ya mean hula hoops are rubbish your gonna have to do something about your mum & soon before she gives you anymore of that barfozita stuff :arf: I managed to drag one of the spots blankey things down to the door to the secret place :sneaky2: ready to go down but mum took it back & said if I did'nt watch it I'd be fur lined slippers & gloves for grandad :blink: cant wait to have another set of baldy paws to attack


Hey Bro,Dont know how to edjicat mum.shez sure she knowz whats best for me,but I agree that barfzita's :arf::arf:double:arf:I'll get hulahoops somehow before i leave ,honest.D'ya have any spare snow shoes coz I feel it cold on my tootsie's.Our special place might be a bit chilly


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro,Dont know how to edjicat mum.shez sure she knowz whats best for me,but I agree that barfzita's :arf::arf:double:arf:I'll get hulahoops somehow before i leave ,honest.D'ya have any spare snow shoes coz I feel it cold on my tootsie's.Our special place might be a bit chilly


:idea: when you get to be MC they will grow Bro :thumbup: or you can use some of my old pants mum just took out on that brush thingy :eek6: just off for some tea the pensioners are realy nagging today :001_unsure: hope they arnt gonna :arf: again mum's already in a wavey paws over head mood coz I fell in the spots food hidey place & they went :crazy: trying to wash me after she hauled me out & said I would to be the end of her :huh:


----------



## buffie

D'ya mean they just grow How cool is being a MC gonna be Yaaaaaaaaah:thumbup:Hope your teas good I got tuna for tea maybeeze we've given that :arf:zita stuff a swerve.Whadya thunk Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey its all kicking off here :eek6: mum's been poisoning everyone :scared: Casper is swearing his head off & the spots have gone to bed in a big hurry :confused1: mum says if we dont all pack it in & calm down & take the dam pills then we will all be worms :huh: :001_cool:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey its all kicking off here :eek6: mum's been poisoning everyone :scared: Casper is swearing his head off & the spots have gone to bed in a big hurry :confused1: mum says if we dont all pack it in & calm down & take the dam pills then we will all be worms :huh: :001_cool:


Oh Oh Bro dont sound good doz it D'ya thunk she meant to poison everyone surely notMind you these baldy two legs are an odd lot :scared:


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro mums just shouted to me I've gotta put my pooter off ,we z gettin visitors:thumbup::thumbup:Baldy two legs ,play,treats yehhhhhhh.See ya


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Oh Bro dont sound good doz it D'ya thunk she meant to poison everyone surely notMind you these baldy two legs are an odd lot :scared:


Dont no Bro :confused1: but Im feeling :arf: had my tea inturrupted & everything :huh: Casper is in a straight jacket thing now :blink: boy is he gonna be mad Im gonna set up camp with the spots just incase there is anymore funny goings on its not fair I wanted to be a worm :001_cool: :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Ren

Awright chaps Kazuki here! Just thought I'd join in to complain about mum. She keeps ignoring me when I ask her for more food! She keeps giving me boring plain chicken because I'm apparently 'not well' and then has the audacity to make herself some of that stuff called 'pasta' with TUNA in it! Right in front of me! And when I politely sat beside her on the couch and gently hinted by jumping on her and nudging her and meowing in her face she kept putting me on the floor! I am furious!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ren said:


> Awright chaps Kazuki here! Just thought I'd join in to complain about mum. She keeps ignoring me when I ask her for more food! She keeps giving me boring plain chicken because I'm apparently 'not well' and then has the audacity to make herself some of that stuff called 'pasta' with TUNA in it! Right in front of me! And when I politely sat beside her on the couch and gently hinted by jumping on her and nudging her and meowing in her face she kept putting me on the floor! I am furious!


Yo Kazuki :thumbup: your gonna av to toughen up cous & show her who's boss  1st stop stitting watching just jump straight in :sneaky2: its bound to end up on the floor & your mum will be to busy waveing paws in the air so you can clear up :thumbup: you'l av to be quick if you've got spots though  good luck


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro 'am back,d'dya miss meAll the baldy 2 legs 've gone.Yeah it woz fun.It woz a bit mad 'n I woz right in the middle :thumbup:Wotz bin happnin,things quietened down with your lot yet.Have we got anymore cousins and stuff to join us (in that secret place)


----------



## buffie

Ren said:


> Awright chaps Kazuki here! Just thought I'd join in to complain about mum. She keeps ignoring me when I ask her for more food! She keeps giving me boring plain chicken because I'm apparently 'not well' and then has the audacity to make herself some of that stuff called 'pasta' with TUNA in it! Right in front of me! And when I politely sat beside her on the couch and gently hinted by jumping on her and nudging her and meowing in her face she kept putting me on the floor! I am furious!


Hey cousin Kazuki howzit hangin'.You sorted out your baldy two legs yet:thumbup:You gonna be a MC too.It is gonna be cool.They can grow snow shoes an'everythin',I'm gonna be a prentice MC and baby paws is gonna be my prentice


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro  Ive been :Yawn: with the spots Casper is out of the straight jacket & then Simba had to go in :confused1: I'l tell ya somet Bro these pensioners can alf shift when they want to :crazy: 

Wot u aving for supper Bro Ive just had a hula hoop & my special food  been out to see Gilbert but he must have gone to bed again its not raining so he prob got bored  Im gonna look for stuff for the hideout :thumbup:


----------



## Ren

buffie said:


> Hey cousin Kazuki howzit hangin'.You sorted out your baldy two legs yet:thumbup:You gonna be a MC too.It is gonna be cool.They can grow snow shoes an'everythin',I'm gonna be a prentice MC and baby paws is gonna be my prentice


Hey Meeko cousin. Yeah I well sorted her out, waited til she'd made her tea and sat down with it and then I had a lovely smelly poo. Mehehe. :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ren said:


> Hey Meeko cousin. Yeah I well sorted her out, waited til she'd made her tea and sat down with it and then I had a lovely smelly poo. Mehehe. :lol:


YEY wey to go cous :thumbup: bet she was well happy  Ive found a stash of shiney noisy stuff for the hideout cant wait to get down there again hope that muddy stuff is still there :thumbup: the baldytwolegs were dead impressed with me last time I got in there & played hide & seek for yonks


----------



## buffie

Ren said:


> Hey Meeko cousin. Yeah I well sorted her out, waited til she'd made her tea and sat down with it and then I had a lovely smelly poo. Mehehe. :lol:


Thats the way cous' make a smell:thumbup:They hate itYou gonna join in wiz the hideoutBro says its well good,all mud and and stuff:thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro  Ive been :Yawn: with the spots Casper is out of the straight jacket & then Simba had to go in :confused1: I'l tell ya somet Bro these pensioners can alf shift when they want to :crazy:
> 
> Wot u aving for supper Bro Ive just had a hula hoop & my special food  been out to see Gilbert but he must have gone to bed again its not raining so he prob got bored  Im gonna look for stuff for the hideout :thumbup:


Hey Bro soundz like your place is crazzzeee:thumbup:Cant wait to come  Dont know if I'm gettin supper .I've scoffed all the treats from my baldy two leg visitors I'm feelin a bit :arf:,But I'd be best to eat it an if it stays where i put it that 'll be good,if not well worry later:thumbup:Hope Gilbert's ok he loves the rain,so yeh prob gone to bed. did ya find P.J's yet,What kind o'stuff do we need for the hideout:I'll have a hunt in the mornin'Bro must have summat we can use :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia

Yo guys and gurls!

I wants to join your gang and becomes a cousin. What do I needs to do for that?

Just in case a bit of begging helps I got my bigbaldytwolegs to takes this of me begging earlier on. I is say "I wanna be in your gang pleeeeeeease" ...










Lots of loves Itty (me stupid bigbaldytwolegs called me that, me names Charity really).


----------



## Ren

buffie said:


> Thats the way cous' make a smell:thumbup:They hate itYou gonna join in wiz the hideoutBro says its well good,all mud and and stuff:thumbup:


 Yeah! The hideout sounds awesome! I was tryin to create my own hideout, I can only get in there when my baldytwolegs opens the wardrobe door but apparently I'm not allowed in because it has shoes in there that are 'expensive'. What's expensive mean anyway? :confused1:


----------



## buffie

Yo cous' welcome to the gang ,we needz lotz of guyz'n'galz.Loadz a room for more.Well my Bro Louie ,he's the leader,I'm his prentice n'baby pawz will be my prentice.Wez all learnin to be MC's.Did you know they can grow their own snow shoes:thumbup: cool or what:001_cool:We'z gonna build a hideout (secret) so we'll tell you later.You got any spots,Louie's got two I've not got any.I've got snails though


----------



## Aurelia

I haz got a spot actually  It's only an ittle one though, but honest it's there ... *reaches for bigbaldytwolegs markerpen*.

My bigbaldytwolegs saids we will one day haves a MC sissy. She said it will help wiv the dusting what ever that is! I fink it's the stuff that makes us sneeze a bit.

Anyways I gonna go snuggle up with me mam and sissy Tinks on hairybigboldytwolegs' duvet. He's snoring gain, but I will sleep on his face later so the other one can sleep. Aren't I nice? 

Night night. xxx


----------



## buffie

Ren said:


> Yeah! The hideout sounds awesome! I was tryin to create my own hideout, I can only get in there when my baldytwolegs opens the wardrobe door but apparently I'm not allowed in because it has shoes in there that are 'expensive'. What's expensive mean anyway? :confused1:


Not sure cous' but think it means it is a "must" to munch on it:thumbup:No such thing as not allowed  get in there and do your worst.Next time your baldytwolegs opens the door,sneak in and have some fun:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Aurelia said:


> I haz got a spot actually  It's only an ittle one though, but honest it's there ... *reaches for bigbaldytwolegs markerpen*.
> 
> My bigbaldytwolegs saids we will one day haves a MC sissy. She said it will help wiv the dusting what ever that is! I fink it's the stuff that makes us sneeze a bit.
> 
> Anyways I gonna go snuggle up with me mam and sissy Tinks on hairybigboldytwolegs' duvet. He's snoring gain, but I will sleep on his face later so the other one can sleep. Aren't I nice?
> 
> Night night. xxx


Yay way t'go cous.Grab the quilt monster while you can.Night night.


----------



## lymorelynn

Hey boys. I'm planning having my kittens in mum's wardrobe thingy - it's really cosy in there and I can pull jumpers and stuff off the shelf to make a really lovely nest :lol: I can open the door by myself too  She's put a silly box thing under her desk but if she thinks I'm going in there she's got another think coming :lol:
MCs are great :thumbup:- I bet they have lots of fluff and stuff to get up people's noses :lol: my fluff makes mum sneeze and she's always complaining that I leave it everywhere  i thought she'd like a nice fur cover on the sofa - silly things these humin beans.
Ah well off to bed now. night x


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey gang I got a plan for the hideout :thumbup: but need cous Mai to get the baracade open Ive been digging at it all morning & it wont budge & mum is going ape coz of the paper or sumet on the wall Ive taken off for them :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey gang I got a plan for the hideout :thumbup: but need cous Mai to get the baracade open Ive been digging at it all morning & it wont budge & mum is going ape coz of the paper or sumet on the wall Ive taken off for them :blink:


Mornin Bro  Youz bin bizzy :lol:Hey cous Mai we needz ya This aint gonna appen wiz out cha all helpin:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Psssssssssssst Bro are you there we may have a problem :001_unsure: apparantely Im realy for it now :blink: dont no wot it is :confused1: but there was this mix up with my tail & a cup of sludge stuff mum drinks & the puter :huh: so Im hideing outside but its ok its raining :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Psssssssssssst Bro are you there we may have a problem :001_unsure: apparantely Im realy for it now :blink: dont no wot it is :confused1: but there was this mix up with my tail & a cup of sludge stuff mum drinks & the puter :huh: so Im hideing outside but its ok its raining :thumbup:


Oh oh Bro that tail its gonna get you hung.:scared:Still, your mum should a bin more careful I did it wiz a can of that fizzy brown :arf:stuff once and oh boy did I get into bovver:crying: my mum was ,dancing and singin'and wavin :smilewinkgrin: Hope we can still hangout though Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

I think she's chilled now the sludge has stoped comeing out the box of trick thing so Im being extra nice to her  only coz its lunchtime like :sneaky2:

Hey shall I keep my old pants so everyone will look MC till they get there own :thumbup:


----------



## RachelGC

:eek6:'ello chaps... Tilly ere!!
av just got a min to ask to join yuz gang whilst mi mam iz at something she calls "work"... what that iz who knows... makez her swear alot sometimez :eek6:

Wotz this spot buzness yoooz R on bout... i dunt knowz wot viss meanz i iz only ickle - nearly 8mnthz....

can i pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzeeeeeee join da gang

Eeeeek best go - mi mam might catch mi on the puter! :lol::lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I think she's chilled now the sludge has stoped comeing out the box of trick thing so Im being extra nice to her  only coz its lunchtime like :sneaky2:
> 
> Hey shall I keep my old pants so everyone will look MC till they get there own :thumbup:


Glad things are coolin' down Bro:thumbup:Yeh keep your old pants(are they pet free) hope your not punished at lunchtime you might get :arf:zita.


----------



## buffie

RachelGC said:


> :eek6:'ello chaps... Tilly ere!!
> av just got a min to ask to join yuz gang whilst mi mam iz at something she calls "work"... what that iz who knows... makez her swear alot sometimez :eek6:
> 
> Wotz this spot buzness yoooz R on bout... i dunt knowz wot viss meanz i iz only ickle - nearly 8mnthz....
> 
> can i pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzeeeeeee join da gang
> 
> Eeeeek best go - mi mam might catch mi on the puter! :lol::lol:


Hey cous Tilly,yeh more the merrier or summat:lol:Ya dont know what spots is,hmy:Ahz not got none but Bro's got 2 dont know wat zay is but they iz big and spotty,called Banjo& Holly .Ahz dont know what work iz eezer ,soundz:arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Glad things are coolin' down Bro:thumbup:Yeh keep your old pants(are they pet free) hope your not punished at lunchtime you might get :arf:zita.


thez clean Bro mum keeps chekin :nonod:



RachelGC said:


> :eek6:'ello chaps... Tilly ere!!
> av just got a min to ask to join yuz gang whilst mi mam iz at something she calls "work"... what that iz who knows... makez her swear alot sometimez :eek6:
> 
> Wotz this spot buzness yoooz R on bout... i dunt knowz wot viss meanz i iz only ickle - nearly 8mnthz....
> 
> can i pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzeeeeeee join da gang
> 
> Eeeeek best go - mi mam might catch mi on the puter! :lol::lol:


Yo Tilly :thumbup: uz dont needz spots to join theyz good though for playing with & all can ya dig we needz diggas


----------



## Cyberfyn

Just licked bum for half an hour. Time for a nap methinks zzzzzzz

Dexter


----------



## RachelGC

i fink work is :arf: - dont no why the humin beans do viss.... mybe iz coz vey needz to getz uz food.... although i much prefer why mi mam eatz than wot whe giz me!

Sik of fish - mucho prefero her foods, esp wen she iz havin prawn crackerz or popadoms :drool:

Also can sumwun pleeeeeeze tellz me whyz mi mam keepz callin me lotz a differnz namez and squishin mi face up and kissin mi :yikes:

i no likez it so sumtimez i pullz mi cloves off (she makez mi wear this 'orrible pink fing on mi nek) and sneakz up on her in the darkz :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Cyberfyn said:


> Just licked bum for half an hour. Time for a nap methinks zzzzzzz
> 
> Dexter


:huh: I gotz spots to do mine  Im off for 40zzzzzz soon Im full afta my lunch :Yawn:


----------



## RachelGC

Iz spotz thoze gangly fingz that alwayz moan and dont wash :lol: if so we dont Av eny!

I can digz gud - i digs so gud mi litter goes everywherez :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

RachelGC said:


> i fink work is :arf: - dont no why the humin beans do viss.... mybe iz coz vey needz to getz uz food.... although i much prefer why mi mam eatz than wot whe giz me!
> 
> Sik of fish - mucho prefero her foods, esp wen she iz havin prawn crackerz or popadoms :drool:
> 
> Also can sumwun pleeeeeeze tellz me whyz mi mam keepz callin me lotz a differnz namez and squishin mi face up and kissin mi :yikes:
> 
> i no likez it so sumtimez i pullz mi cloves off (she makez mi wear this 'orrible pink fing on mi nek) and sneakz up on her in the darkz :lol::lol:


Dont worry about ur cloves cous Im keepin myz old pantz for everyone :thumbup: I likz prawn cracklers to they makez my tongue go all tizzzy :lol:


----------



## RachelGC

Wot i really likez bestez is eyezcream :crazy::w00t::001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo

RachelGC said:


> Wot i really likez bestez is eyezcream :crazy::w00t::001_wub:


Oooo yez :001_tt1: :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco

Morningz,

Mum has gone to do these dish thingz again... Today me and big sis are in big trouble. Mum said we'll be the death of her... all we did was play on the stairs. You think she wud have known we play soldier on da stairs!

We had nice tea last nite. Mum and Daddy baldylegs went out with the other baldylegs that give us treats so we got speshul tea with Chikin. Mmm chikin, never had that before but Spartacus sed its nice and we get it when were good. We must have been good. Spartacus let me sleep with her last night and boy iz she toastie! Much better than the igloo thing mum got for me. 

Spartacus has been doing lotsa teechings today. Apparently we get up at 5, and if were very good and tell mum, she'll feed us straightaway! Dad doesnt, if you ask Dad da door to the comfy bed gets closed. 

And the comfy floor in the living room is just for uz clawings!!! How nice of mum!

I like having a big sis, she'z teeching me all about being a cat. Next door have a monster. I finks its like your spots Meeko, he criez all da time. Must want to play wiv us. 

Ooops... gotta go. Spartacus sez its nap time!

Laterz xxx 

Her-cul-eeeez:001_cool:


----------



## Dally Banjo

sarahdisco said:


> Morningz,
> 
> Mum has gone to do these dish thingz again... Today me and big sis are in big trouble. Mum said we'll be the death of her... all we did was play on the stairs. You think she wud have known we play soldier on da stairs!
> 
> We had nice tea last nite. Mum and Daddy baldylegs went out with the other baldylegs that give us treats so we got speshul tea with Chikin. Mmm chikin, never had that before but Spartacus sed its nice and we get it when were good. We must have been good. Spartacus let me sleep with her last night and boy iz she toastie! Much better than the igloo thing mum got for me.
> 
> Spartacus has been doing lotsa teechings today. Apparently we get up at 5, and if were very good and tell mum, she'll feed us straightaway! Dad doesnt, if you ask Dad da door to the comfy bed gets closed.
> 
> And the comfy floor in the living room is just for uz clawings!!! How nice of mum!
> 
> I like having a big sis, she'z teeching me all about being a cat. Next door have a monster. I finks its like your spots Meeko, he criez all da time. Must want to play wiv us.
> 
> Ooops... gotta go. Spartacus sez its nap time!
> 
> Laterz xxx
> 
> Her-cul-eeeez:001_cool:


Yo Cous  Im still tryingz to getz my stairz down to just uzing 1 to go down with :thumbup: but still needz 2 landingz Im gona pratize real hard later though coz the spots av gone back to bed ut:

My spots were shouting before at the hole in the wall thing thatz shut :confused1:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cous  Im still tryingz to getz my stairz down to just uzing 1 to go down with :thumbup: but still needz 2 landingz Im gona pratize real hard later though coz the spots av gone back to bed ut:
> 
> My spots were shouting before at the hole in the wall thing thatz shut :confused1:


Hey Bro whats stairz I dont hav none stairz


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro whats stairz I dont hav none stairz


WOT Bro  blimeyz youz got a realy naff plaze with all that :arf: to :frown: stairz iz great you can do alzorts with em :thumbup: dont worry Bro therez some donw to the hideout


----------



## Ren

buffie said:


> Hey Bro whats stairz I dont hav none stairz


I don't have no stairz either... Mum just cooked me fish for the first time. Yum! She says I'm eating better than her at the moment. If I'm poorly like she says then I don't mind staying like that so I keep gettin fish :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ren said:


> I don't have no stairz either... Mum just cooked me fish for the first time. Yum! She says I'm eating better than her at the moment. If I'm poorly like she says then I don't mind staying like that so I keep gettin fish :thumbup:


Yey :thumbup: see Cous & thatz just from upsetting her onze with the poop tray


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> WOT Bro  blimeyz youz got a realy naff plaze with all that :arf: to :frown: stairz iz great you can do alzorts with em :thumbup: dont worry Bro therez some donw to the hideout


Hey Bro yeah itz all flat here.Loadz a rooms but none stairz.Got a hoooooge garden but I'm not allowed inIts got birdz,foxez .skwirrilz and stuff.:thumbup: but I wan stairz :incazzato:



Ren said:


> I don't have no stairz either... Mum just cooked me fish for the first time. Yum! She says I'm eating better than her at the moment. If I'm poorly like she says then I don't mind staying like that so I keep gettin fish :thumbup:


Yeh cous, Fish ,see youz only had uz help for a short while and itz lookin better :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Oh Bro Ive just learnt I can hisssss & spit :thumbup: but only coz Holly stood on my tail :scared: Im sick of it itz alwayz getting into bother


----------



## sarahdisco

Hi Guys, 

Spartacus here. Hercules is poorly sick so baldylegs mum and notsobaldylegs dad have wrapped him in his blanky and put him in his bedroom. 

Mum sed there off to see the vet man again with Hercules coz he aint right, hopefully Hercules will like the vet man like I do! I get lots of fusses...

So now dad is in a bad mood cause of us. Tol' mum that "we spend more on the cats than us!" but mum tol' me its cause he cant get a game now. 

Hercules might get some chicken again tonight for tea. Hopefully I get soem too!


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh Bro Ive just learnt I can hisssss & spit :thumbup: but only coz Holly stood on my tail :scared: Im sick of it itz alwayz getting into bother


Oh Bro iz you tail awright.Them spotz need to look wherz they goMaybeez you cud put a flashin light on't end:thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Hey bro cous herculez is :arf:Hez goin' to see the:devil:Hope he'z awight.:confused1:


----------



## Dally Banjo

sarahdisco said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Spartacus here. Hercules is poorly sick so baldylegs mum and notsobaldylegs dad have wrapped him in his blanky and put him in his bedroom.
> 
> Mum sed there off to see the vet man again with Hercules coz he aint right, hopefully Hercules will like the vet man like I do! I get lots of fusses...
> 
> So now dad is in a bad mood cause of us. Tol' mum that "we spend more on the cats than us!" but mum tol' me its cause he cant get a game now.
> 
> Hercules might get some chicken again tonight for tea. Hopefully I get soem too!


Yo Cous :thumbup: I likez chicken  hope your little bro dont get that sharp thingy in the neck & that thingz in the poop shoot :yikes: theze baby pawz arnt all there cracked up to bez :arf: my baby pawz aint got eyez yet :blink:


----------



## sarahdisco

I likes him coz he'z snuggly. We had a lovely nap together las' nite but today he's in his room coz not well. 

Mummybaldylegs sed I iz a healthy cat and hopes i dont get foo too. Wonder wat foo is? 

I ad the pointy thing in ma neck da other day... makes me feel happy. Neva had the poop shoot thing. Doesnt sound good!

Babypaws is gud. He's stoopid, but he be lerning. Sept today, coz he is sleepy. I give him break from lessons today. I woz plannin on teeching him about da kitchin 2day and were the food lives. Finks if we work togeva we can get the door open an get da treetz!


----------



## sarahdisco

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cous :thumbup: I likez chicken  hope your little bro dont get that sharp thingy in the neck & that thingz in the poop shoot :yikes: theze baby pawz arnt all there cracked up to bez :arf: my baby pawz aint got eyez yet :blink:


No eyez? How does he do da face to the baldylegs for food? Wil he grow eyez like teepies?


----------



## Dally Banjo

sarahdisco said:


> No eyez? How does he do da face to the baldylegs for food? Wil he grow eyez like teepies?


Dont no Cous its all a bit spotty to me & hez not evenz here yet :confused1: he woz only born last week or somat I waznt liztening proper  I hopez he haz some when he getz ere or hez gonna be :arf:


----------



## sarahdisco

That wil be awesomez! I dint like Hercules at first but he might be useful and I cans teach him stuffs. Babypaws is awesomez. Part from wen there pawly paws. 

Hope he growz eyez!


----------



## catzz

Hi guys - my name is Kiera, I'm only little and my mummy says I'm bit mad. I live with my mumcat too. She's awesome - cept when she hits me round the head and steals all my food! 

Can you help me. Mummy says we have to go and stay in something called a cattery next week cos since our daddy died last month, there's no one to look after us when mummy has to go away. I'm scared cos I don't know what a cattery is. Mummy says we'll be fine and it's only for a few days but I don't want to go.

Mummy is sad but she'll be ok cos I keep cuddling her and finding interesting things on her pooter for her to sort out


----------



## buffie

Hey cous Kiera and your mum,d'ya wanna join our gang.We'z iz gonna have a hideout wiv passwordz an everthing,Maybez you could stay here,ask my Bro Louie.He'z in charge of the hideoutSorry your "uvver Mum" is sad


----------



## AnnaK

Hey guys Ella and Belle here! Any of yooz do da trick when you pretend not to like your food for a day and see how much diffrent food you can get from the tall Mummy and Daddy?
I did it yesterday and I got chicken!
Sorry your hoomin Mummy is sad Kiera I am sure cuddles will help


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Cous Kiera  u can be in ourz gang if uz want :thumbup: the grumpz recon a cattery thingz iz ok so dont worryz ur pawz bout holidayz camp itz fun :thumbup: u cud av stayed here but wez still not got into the hideout  u will av to give ur mumz extra bakeing that alwayz makez em feel better  Im off for pitza now :thumbup: c u afta


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Cousez Ella and Belle  the grumpz do that all the time ere :eek6: Im ok Iz likez everything :thumbup: my mum sez Im a duztbin gutz :blink:


----------



## sarahdisco

buffie said:


> Hey bro cous herculez is :arf:Hez goin' to see the:devil:Hope he'z awight.:confused1:


Evnin!!!

Baby bro gotz da flu. Mummybaldylegs says he has to stay in his room for 5 dayz! 5 dayz!!! Im missin him now, but he's asleep. So I gots mince for ma tea!

Mum came home wiv drops and medicine for Hercules, she said if I get flu I have to have them too. She also said Hercules had the thing from the poop shoot :scared: I doeznt like da sound of it!!!

Anyways - daddynotsobaldylegs haz da bird out - must dash!


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> Evnin!!!
> 
> Baby bro gotz da flu. Mummybaldylegs says he has to stay in his room for 5 dayz! 5 dayz!!! Im missin him now, but he's asleep. So I gots mince for ma tea!
> 
> Mum came home wiv drops and medicine for Hercules, she said if I get flu I have to have them too. She also said Hercules had the thing from the poop shoot :scared: I doeznt like da sound of it!!!
> 
> Anyways - daddynotsobaldylegs haz da bird out - must dash!


Oh oh poor pawz got da floo,and the poopshoot thingy :scared:woulnt like zatHope hez ok and you dont get it cous.:arf:


----------



## catzz

Hallo - It's Kiera again. I would LUV to be in da gang. Can my mumcat come too? I dunno how I'll get to the hideout though - mummy doesn't let me out on my own yet. She just stand there an watches me all the time. Got her good the other day though - I scarpered under the hedge and hid there for aaaages! She was like Kiera, Kiera KIERA for ages too - it was well funny :thumbup: S'not fair though cos my mumcat Gypsy is allowed to go where she likes - she even climbs trees. I wanna do that too! 
Hope little Herculeeez is ok - I don't want that foo thing


----------



## Dally Banjo

:scared: the poopshoot thingy poor Herculpawz hope hez ok by himself 

Yea Cous Kiera ur paw mumz can be in the gang :thumbup: can she dig :001_unsure: we need digaz :thumbup:

Hey Bro I had pitza for tea :thumbup: Im off out now to make pictures on the windaz & see Gilbert he was out before but the spots stuck there nosez on him & he went in again :blink:


----------



## catzz

Yeah my pawz mum can dig but not as good as me. I'm da best digga. I practice all da time. I can dig in my litter and under the really cold thing and in the fluffy thing on my mummy's bed and where she sits and everywhere really


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro youz lucky ,Pizza :thumbup:I'd luv some pizza.Wish I'd got pizza  Hope Gilberts ok.Howz our planz doin:frown:hav we got 'nuff diggerz Iz you doin nose painting


----------



## sarahdisco

buffie said:


> Oh oh poor pawz got da floo,and the poopshoot thingy :scared:woulnt like zatHope hez ok and you dont get it cous.:arf:


Mummybaldylegz is giving me vet treats - she sez I wont get pawly if I haz dem. I been sitting outside Her-cool-eez door talking to him but dad picks me up and takes me downstairz.

When he better Her-cool-eez is da bestest digga and will help wiv da hideout. I will help too. I iz well gud at diggering.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro can your hear me Im here I made it :thumbup: but I cant get out :blink: mum doesnt know I sneaked past when she was stopping the spots they coverd for me  wot do uz think I shuld do now:eek6:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro can your hear me Im here I made it :thumbup: but I cant get out :blink: mum doesnt know I sneaked past when she was stopping the spots they coverd for me  wot do uz think I shuld do now:eek6:


Oh Bro I dont know,Cood you coz a distraxshun an maybe nip back up and in to the house in the comotion .You cood get the spots to sing a bit,Bro can you hear me,hello Bro are you there. Oh bro i thunked youd gone for a mo ,If you dont speak to me soon I'll try to see if therez anyone near to help.Hang on in Bro :scared::eek6:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Wowzers that was close :eek6: it was all dark & scarey like :scared: but I was a big pawz  we gona need them lightz things the baldytwolegz have Bro can you get some :001_unsure: mum is realy on one now :eek6: I said itz not my fault the spots pushed me down there so they still haz no ideaz wot we up to :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Wowzers that was close :eek6: it was all dark & scarey like :scared: but I was a big pawz  we gona need them lightz things the baldytwolegz have Bro can you get some :001_unsure: mum is realy on one now :eek6: I said itz not my fault the spots pushed me down there so they still haz no ideaz wot we up to :thumbup:


Bro you iz one cool dude:thumbup:Id 'ave had to change ma pantaloons :scaredont like the dark:nonod: I'll try to get them litz thingys I've got torches will they doTheez spots are handy things Bro :yesnod:,they wont spill ,will they


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Bro you iz one cool dude:thumbup:Id 'ave had to change ma pantaloons :scaredont like the dark:nonod: I'll try to get them litz thingys I've got torches will they doTheez spots are handy things Bro :yesnod:,they wont spill ,will they


Dont think so Bro Iz got stuff on them for that mezz the other day in the water room :thumbup: Ive had to have my pantz brushed again Bro  coz of cobwebz or summet :confused1: anyway more pants for the gang :thumbup:............................. :eek6: soz Bro gotta go a spot iz being :arf: I gotta see I cant do it yet


----------



## buffie

Yay ther'll soon be nuff pants for z whole gang:thumbup:We'll all be MC's.Thinkz weez got lotz a cous's an stuff .Shood be good in weez hideout :thumbup:Thinks i ve gotta go to fight the quilt monster,gotta get in before baldytwolegs,Speak tomozza ,night,night bro.


----------



## Dally Banjo

:arf: :arf: :arf: :eek6: YAK Bro how do they do that :crazy: Iz went to help you no & tryed my best to cover but :scared: I dont know where itz all come from :arf: mums realy happy now she recons we are all out to get her & wait till dad getz in coz they'l be bother :eek6: I like bother Bro :thumbup: dont know wotz up with the Holly spot though :confused1: least she's not gone all lumpezz again :eek6:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yay ther'll soon be nuff pants for z whole gang:thumbup:We'll all be MC's.Thinkz weez got lotz a cous's an stuff .Shood be good in weez hideout :thumbup:Thinks i ve gotta go to fight the quilt monster,gotta get in before baldytwolegs,Speak tomozza ,night,night bro.


Ok Bro  hey check this out & dream of when uz are MC :thumbup:

World's Longest Domestic Cat Record Broken By Stewie The Maine Coon, Over 4 Feet (PHOTO)


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Ok Bro  hey check this out & dream of when uz are MC :thumbup:
> 
> World's Longest Domestic Cat Record Broken By Stewie The Maine Coon, Over 4 Feet (PHOTO)


Yay Bro will weez get that long:thumbup: cool


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro the diggaz are here :thumbup: I thinkz we goona need more pantz though :blink: & wez cant get the dam door open


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro the diggaz are here :thumbup: I thinkz we goona need more pantz though :blink: & wez cant get the dam door open


Wow bro whed tha a com from :scared: Youz def needz more pantz.How zat Holly spot,she still :arf:Ve need two spots on actif servus.Maybeez ve needz noo plan


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Wow bro whed tha a com from :scared: Youz def needz more pantz.How zat Holly spot,she still :arf:Ve need two spots on actif servus.Maybeez ve needz noo plan


Dont no Bro :confused1: they were here 1st thing & have ate all my foodz  nothing happening yet so  Holly spot ok now I hope apart from moaning about beingz starved to death all night :eek6:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Dont no Bro :confused1: they were here 1st thing & have ate all my foodz  nothing happening yet so  Holly spot ok now I hope apart from moaning about beingz starved to death all night :eek6:


Hey Bro d'ya thunk they sum of dem interlollipers Jus cum for ze free feed Maybeez we needz to advertisimo for more diggerz:frownroper shovelrz zizt time:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yea Bro :thumbup: They allz gone now & Ive got no foodz left & the zoo aint brought it yet :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro :thumbup: They allz gone now & Ive got no foodz left & the zoo aint brought it yet :blink:


Hey Bro where doz you finkz all us'z cous's huv goedTheyz not bin around ,haz them


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro where doz you finkz all us'z cous's huv goedTheyz not bin around ,haz them


Theyz prob all asleep Bro :Yawn: mum sez Ive got to start acting my age soon :blink: u comingz to my birthdayz party Bro we're haveing crap & pitza :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004

Dally Banjo said:


> Theyz prob all asleep Bro :Yawn: mum sez Ive got to start acting my age soon :blink: u comingz to my birthdayz party Bro we're haveing crap & pitza :thumbup:


Yo, Cus, can I come too? Would appreciate some grub as I don't get enough here. Any rumbling you are hearing in the distanz, thats my tum. Can bring the little blighter they brought into the house a while back too? She can be our eyes and watch out for any baldytwolegs.


----------



## Dally Banjo

hobbs2004 said:


> Yo, Cus, can I come too? Would appreciate some grub as I don't get enough here. Any rumbling you are hearing in the distanz, thats my tum. Can bring the little blighter they brought into the house a while back too? She can be our eyes and watch out for any baldytwolegs.


Ok Cous :thumbup: can we practice tieing her whiskerz in bowz ready for baby pawz :lol:


----------



## buffie

hobbs2004 said:


> Yo, Cus, can I come too? Would appreciate some grub as I don't get enough here. Any rumbling you are hearing in the distanz, thats my tum. Can bring the little blighter they brought into the house a while back too? She can be our eyes and watch out for any baldytwolegs.


Hey cous youz needz to beez queek cos theez osser cous's is greedy Yeh bring ze leetle blighter Bro and meez can practice our planz for baby pawz :thumbup:



Dally Banjo said:


> Ok Cous :thumbup: can we practice tieing her whiskerz in bowz ready for baby pawz :lol:


Yeh Bro:thumbup:Birthday party,Pizza & crap :thumbup::thumbup:When is it is it sooooon


----------



## Dally Banjo

Dont noz Bro wot iz it :confused1: Banjo reconz itz wen Im not cute anymore :001_unsure: Holly sez sunday or monday wotever theyz are :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Dont noz Bro wot iz it :confused1: Banjo reconz itz wen Im not cute anymore :001_unsure: Holly sez sunday or monday wotever theyz are :blink:


Hey Bro youz alwayz beez cuteNo birfday partyz gonna change zat :eek6:Soz ve doznt no what it iz or when it iz :001_unsure::


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro youz alwayz beez cuteNo birfday partyz gonna change zat :eek6:Soz ve doznt no what it iz or when it iz :001_unsure::


I doznt no either Bro Im 11 month 3 weeks & 4 dayz old taday :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Hi Boys  
Burfdays are fun - I've had two now so I should know  You gets lots of nice treats and stuff :thumbup::thumbup: I'd love to come to your party Louie but mum says I can't go anywhere with my big fat belly 
I've been hearing bout my cos Ebon - he lives in a place called Whales with mum's hoomin kitten. He sounds fun. He wakes her hoomin kitten up in the mornings to play :thumbup: and brings him presents all the time. Real live mice and birds and stuff - not the silly toy ones I have to play wiv  He even brought a wabbit and quirrel home :confused1: Not sure wot they are but my mum says they were nearly as big as him!!!


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I doznt no either Bro Im 11 month 3 weeks & 4 dayz old taday :thumbup:


Hey Bro zatz gonna be soonz,Haz youz got jelly,izescreem & stuff:thumbup:Weez gonna hav fun,Iz all us's cous's cumin You might get prezzants:thumbup:Am gonna azk mum if I can get you a big prezzant,Iz there anyting youz wood like for youz burfday 



lymorelynn said:


> Hi Boys
> Burfdays are fun - I've had two now so I should know  You gets lots of nice treats and stuff :thumbup::thumbup: I'd love to come to your party Louie but mum says I can't go anywhere with my big fat belly
> I've been hearing bout my cos Ebon - he lives in a place called Whales with mum's hoomin kitten. He sounds fun. He wakes her hoomin kitten up in the mornings to play :thumbup: and brings him presents all the time. Real live mice and birds and stuff - not the silly toy ones I have to play wiv  He even brought a wabbit and quirrel home :confused1: Not sure wot they are but my mum says they were nearly as big as him!!!


Hey couz wat happenz at burfdayz,Doez weez all get stuffor iz it just the burfday boy


----------



## lymorelynn

buffie said:


> Hey couz wat happenz at burfdayz,Doez weez all get stuffor iz it just the burfday boy


Burfday kid gets most stuffs but if there's a party you'll get stuff too :thumbup: Party bags with treats an toys an cake :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco

Hey Kitz, 

Wow iz it ur burfday soon too?! Mummybaldylegs sed Im 1 tomorrow. But I cant haz a partee coz Her-cool-eez iz pawly sick. :arf: 

Mummybaldylegz sed coz Im neerly 1 I haz to be growd up kitty. I dun wan be growd up - I like being a babby kitteh!


----------



## hobbs2004

Yo, Sparta, from tommowow you will get to eet whaz ze grown onz eet. No moe babees food for u!


----------



## buffie

lymorelynn said:


> Burfday kid gets most stuffs but if there's a party you'll get stuff too :thumbup: Party bags with treats an toys an cake :thumbup:


:thumbupartee bagz,treetz,toyz and cake Wheeeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:


sarahdisco said:


> Hey Kitz,
> 
> Wow iz it ur burfday soon too?! Mummybaldylegs sed Im 1 tomorrow. But I cant haz a partee coz Her-cool-eez iz pawly sick. :arf:
> 
> Mummybaldylegz sed coz Im neerly 1 I haz to be growd up kitty. I dun wan be growd up - I like being a babby kitteh!


Itz ma Bro'z burfday soooooon,we'z all invitatashuned :thumbup:Itz gonna be fun :thumbup:
Ah why'z you no get a burfday party I'z wood be sad:cryin:


----------



## sarahdisco

Mum sed wen Her-cool-eez is betta we can haz partee. Youz is all invited! We can haz cake and fishies!:thumbup:

I beed on growd up food for agiz! Mum sed itz a con :confused1: and kitty food iz a waste of time. Even Her-cool-eez is on growd up food. 

But she did sed I getz a prezent. But dat I'll get it at Kissmas, whateva dat is?


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro & Cousz  wish yy birthdayz partyz had beenz last night it was :crazy: here :thumbup: the baldytwolegz wernt happy at all real comotionz & everthing :eek6: it was raining in the kitchen :lol: I woz well pleazed I sat under it & got soaked my mum was very happy with me coz they woz running out of stuff to saok it up 

Holly spot not happy she lost her breakfast again :arf: & had to go to the docz & they tied her mouth shut :eek6: & she had the sharp thing in the neckz & the poopshoot thingy :scared: Banjo said she is a spoilspot coz they were suppose to be goingz to the beach :confused1: I think thatz like a big litter tray :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro & Cousz  wish yy birthdayz partyz had beenz last night it was :crazy: here :thumbup: the baldytwolegz wernt happy at all real comotionz & everthing :eek6: it was raining in the kitchen :lol: I woz well pleazed I sat under it & got soaked my mum was very happy with me coz they woz running out of stuff to saok it up
> 
> Holly spot not happy she lost her breakfast again :arf: & had to go to the docz & they tied her mouth shut :eek6: & she had the sharp thing in the neckz & the poopshoot thingy :scared: Banjo said she is a spoilspot coz they were suppose to be goingz to the beach :confused1: I think thatz like a big litter tray :lol:


Hey Bro youz haz all ze funz:thumbup: .Never rainz in us,s kitchen :sad:Wish ah'd bin there Poor Holly spot ,sharp thingz:eek6oop shoot:scared:she have bad morningz  why zay tie mouth shutWaz she talkin too mush:frown:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro youz haz all ze funz:thumbup: .Never rainz in us,s kitchen :sad:Wish ah'd bin there Poor Holly spot ,sharp thingz:eek6oop shoot:scared:she have bad morningz  why zay tie mouth shutWaz she talkin too mush:frown:


Dont no Bro :confused1: the docz did'nt like her grinz or sumet :blink: Im gonna go & keep her company she'l like thatz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Dont no Bro :confused1: the docz did'nt like her grinz or sumet :blink: Im gonna go & keep her company she'l like thatz


Good ideaz Bro ,Give herz a cuddlezthing from meez


----------



## catzz

Yo cuzs - I hope da spots are ok and little herculeez is feelin better. I thought I would try and help my mum today. I opened her wardrobe and got her suitcase out twice today. I thought she would be pleased cos she is going away. Strange, she didn't seem too happy and muttered something about "naughty Kiera" don't know whaat that means but I know she says it when i tip my water bowl over so I can slide about in the kitchen...


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Cuz  Spots still asleep :confused1: missed her tea to :eek6: we woz all slidingz around last night in the kithen :thumbup: the rain woz comeing in through that hole in the wall with the ivizable wall in it :crazy: glad to hear your Bro is feeling better you'l be able to push him around again soon :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## buffie

catzz said:


> Yo cuzs - I hope da spots are ok and little herculeez is feelin better. I thought I would try and help my mum today. I opened her wardrobe and got her suitcase out twice today. I thought she would be pleased cos she is going away. Strange, she didn't seem too happy and muttered something about "naughty Kiera" don't know whaat that means but I know she says it when i tip my water bowl over so I can slide about in the kitchen...


Hey cous good youz lil bro iz feelingz betters :thumbup:


Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cuz  Spots still asleep :confused1: missed her tea to :eek6: we woz all slidingz around last night in the kithen :thumbup: the rain woz comeing in through that hole in the wall with the ivizable wall in it :crazy: glad to hear your Bro is feeling better you'l be able to push him around again soon :sneaky2: :lol:


Hey Bro youz spot miss hers teaz thatz no goodz,still sleeps will make her betters:thumbup:Youz all dry now


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey cous good youz lil bro iz feelingz betters :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Bro youz spot miss hers teaz thatz no goodz,still sleeps will make her betters:thumbup:Youz all dry now


Yea Bro its crap being dryz :blink: the sky was BOOOOOMINGZ before :scared: Iz had to come back in & hidez under the bed :eek6:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro its crap being dryz :blink: the sky was BOOOOOMINGZ before :scared: Iz had to come back in & hidez under the bed :eek6:


Oh Bro whats Booooomingz like,iz it really:scared:scary,waz it all flashy lightyz too


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro whats Booooomingz like,iz it really:scared:scary,waz it all flashy lightyz too


Yea Bro :scared: the baldytwolegs had switched our drugs off by mistake  Iz ok now Ive had my supperz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro :scared: the baldytwolegs had switched our drugs off by mistake  Iz ok now Ive had my supperz


Bro themz baldytwolegs ,sheesh, does they never lerns.Us paws wiz out us drugs :scared: wee's no good


----------



## catzz

Yo cuz's - I don't got no bro. I was hoping that Herculeez was feelin better wid hiz foo an all. 

Wot is da BOOOOOMIIIINGZZZ all about. My mummy went out tonight an den da boomingz started. I had to hide under da sink but my mumcat was brave. she was watching the fashy light things in da window but I was toooooo scared. It's ok now though coz my mummy is back an she gave me chikin.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro & cusz  my yard haz crunchie water :blink: I can slidez & everything :thumbup: Itz my birthdayz tomorrow we'za aving a party or what :lol: I gota go on my wii fit thingy to see if Im a grown upz yet :huh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro & cusz  my yard haz crunchie water :blink: I can slidez & everything :thumbup: Itz my birthdayz tomorrow we'za aving a party or what :lol: I gota go on my wii fit thingy to see if Im a grown upz yet :huh:


Yo Bro meez got crunchie water and sparkley stuff everyzwhere, wheeeeeeeee itz slidey:thumbup:Yeah we gotta haves a party:thumbup:Jellys,iceycream,hula hoops,pizza and lots of crap:thumbup::thumbup:.Hey Bro that wii s thingy iz zat what saze how big you iz How'dz it workz:eek6:


----------



## Dally Banjo

I haz to get my mum to stand on it with me & it sez Hello Louie we haznt seen your mum here for some time :lol: then it sez how bigz I am  thatz it I cant be messing on with anymore stuff  Holly spot must be better todayz shez realy working her ticket wanting feed you should av seen the sluge stuff she had to have :arf: :arf: :arf: mum sez itz special foodz from the docz & cost a spot :eek6: she had to have thiz glooopy stuff squirted in her mouthz to :eek6: :eek6: Iz glad Iz not a spot


----------



## sarahdisco

Her-cool-eez iz bak!!!! His peepers look sore, but daddybaldylegz seed he's beed on his own long enough and I hasn't got pawly yet so it wud b fine. Mum see she iz not sure but I iz glad to have Her-cool-eez back. 

We had boominz last nite - mum seed kids were messin wiv fiyawerks an it's not even November yet!

Oh an I iz not happy. Yesterday I wiz kept out of the baldylegs bedroom and when they opened the door it was different!!! The bed waz moved an the Walls was a different colour. I'm not sure!!!

Hopes u haz a nice partee....


----------



## Dally Banjo

sarahdisco said:


> Her-cool-eez iz bak!!!! His peepers look sore, but daddybaldylegz seed he's beed on his own long enough and I hasn't got pawly yet so it wud b fine. Mum see she iz not sure but I iz glad to have Her-cool-eez back.
> 
> We had boominz last nite - mum seed kids were messin wiv fiyawerks an it's not even November yet!
> 
> Oh an I iz not happy. Yesterday I wiz kept out of the baldylegs bedroom and when they opened the door it was different!!! The bed waz moved an the Walls was a different colour. I'm not sure!!!
> 
> Hopes u haz a nice partee....


Yo Cuz you notz comingz to my party :cryin::cryin::cryin: glad Hercupawz is back are youz going to put your bed back in the proper plaze today 

I dont likez the Booooooomingz either :frown: Banjo said the sky waz falling inz but he'z :crazy:


----------



## sarahdisco

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cuz you notz comingz to my party :cryin::cryin::cryin: glad Hercupawz is back are youz going to put your bed back in the proper plaze today
> 
> I dont likez the Booooooomingz either :frown: Banjo said the sky waz falling inz but he'z :crazy:


Can I cumz to you party? I wud love to go as I am a big puss too but can't has my own party yet!


----------



## Dally Banjo

sarahdisco said:


> Can I cumz to you party? I wud love to go as I am a big puss too but can't has my own party yet!


Yea everypawz invited :thumbup: even the little ones :arf: but my new Bro not comeing he still got no eyez :blink:


----------



## sarahdisco

Cool! Herculepaws is still too pawly but I will be there! 

Your bro still has no eyez! When do they grow?


----------



## Dally Banjo

sarahdisco said:


> Cool! Herculepaws is still too pawly but I will be there!
> 
> Your bro still has no eyez! When do they grow?


I thinkz another week or 2 :blink: hope so anyway not gonna be much fun sneaking up on himz & everything otherwize :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro what times is thee burfday party tomorrowzIt is still happenings Your baldytwolegs told my baldytwolegs yous was in the huffs,what ever huffs arecos yous gotted in big poo for pulling down the windows clothes :thumbupid you find outs if yous is a big boys yet


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yea Bro im inz the dogs house :blink: I woz only helpingz :001_unsure: party starting at 6z tomorraz :thumbup: then Iz be a grown upz :thumbup:  :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro im inz the dogs house :blink: I woz only helpingz :001_unsure: party starting at 6z tomorraz :thumbup: then Iz be a grown upz :thumbup:  :crazy:


Oh Bro you wont be all growed up by the time the big hand is on 12 and the incy hand is on 6 at dark a'clock tomorraz willz youHow weez gonna play witz Gilbert and go campin' an stuff:crying::crying::cryin:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro you wont be all growed up by the time the big hand is on 12 and the incy hand is on 6 at dark a'clock tomorraz willz youHow weez gonna play witz Gilbert and go campin' an stuff:crying::crying::cryin:


No worryz Bro I haz a plan :crazy: itz a secretz though :sneaky2: spots have ears & everything


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> No worryz Bro I haz a plan :crazy: itz a secretz though :sneaky2: spots have ears & everything


Phew Bro i's was worriedz for a mo I likes your planz,speshuly secrit ones:thumbupoes spots use theres ears.


----------



## mellowyellow

Mum wants to know if we can come to the parrrrty, she says she will drop us off but we have to find our own way home . Don't know what she could mean by that we have slept all day. 
Now i'm playing chase with my sister. Its bestest to play chase in the dark but mum says that if we don't stop leaping off the top of the cat climber, running through the flat and leaping from the bedroom window onto her legs under the covers the balldylegs down stairs are going to call the police  (she also muttered somthing about giving us to the police):scared: I know the way to her heart though i'll just snuggle in for a cuddle in a bit and all will be forgiven.:thumbup:
I'm Simba and i'm two and my sister Nala is one but mum says we have never grown up.


----------



## mellowyellow

Forgot to say if you still need diggers Nala's the digging king she digs for like 10 mins every time she uses the tray


----------



## buffie

Hiya Nala an sis Yez cors yous can cum to my Bro's birfday partyz:thumbup: He gonna be Big. boywe'z gonna havez pizza,iceycream and stuff  No baldytwolegs is allouded,myBro says.:thumbup:Oh maybez we need the diggerz ,dont no thatz my Bro's job to sort outz the diggingz


----------



## frizzy67

Hi cous, 
pleeze can i join ur gang. im only really little  14 weeks but mummy says that by santa time i will be big enuff to have a baby pawsista :eek6: how am i posed to teach her everfing like wot uzz duzz when im not big meself. will ya all help iz plz
Mind i aint gotta worry about enuff cuddles for both us coz i got 3 baldytwolegs( well 2 baldy and 1 a bit hairy) fighting to give is cuddles :thumbup:.
does it mean if i have a little sisa to get the cuddles i will be able to sneak around and get up to mischeef without them noticing :lol:yey


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Phew Bro i's was worriedz for a mo I likes your planz,speshuly secrit ones:thumbupoes spots use theres ears.


Yea Bro thez alwayz grassing me up :eek6: Im a grown upz now Bro can you tellz yet 



mellowyellow said:


> Mum wants to know if we can come to the parrrrty, she says she will drop us off but we have to find our own way home . Don't know what she could mean by that we have slept all day.
> Now i'm playing chase with my sister. Its bestest to play chase in the dark but mum says that if we don't stop leaping off the top of the cat climber, running through the flat and leaping from the bedroom window onto her legs under the covers the balldylegs down stairs are going to call the police  (she also muttered somthing about giving us to the police):scared: I know the way to her heart though i'll just snuggle in for a cuddle in a bit and all will be forgiven.:thumbup:
> I'm Simba and i'm two and my sister Nala is one but mum says we have never grown up.


Yo Cuz  Youz could get a ride off the blue flashey baldys or just stay ova :thumbup: your sis Nala soundz 



frizzy67 said:


> Hi cous,
> pleeze can i join ur gang. im only really little  14 weeks but mummy says that by santa time i will be big enuff to have a baby pawsista :eek6: how am i posed to teach her everfing like wot uzz duzz when im not big meself. will ya all help iz plz
> Mind i aint gotta worry about enuff cuddles for both us coz i got 3 baldytwolegs( well 2 baldy and 1 a bit hairy) fighting to give is cuddles :thumbup:.
> does it mean if i have a little sisa to get the cuddles i will be able to sneak around and get up to mischeef without them noticing :lol:yey


Yo Cuz  you can be in ourz gang Im saveing my pantz for everyone :thumbup: Im getting a baby paws soon to :arf: but dont worryz cuz we'l teach you everythingz :sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Party Cancelled :cryin::cryin::cryin: Iz not a grown upz yet my mum got it wrong  itz ok Iz got more time for the planz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Party Cancelled :cryin::cryin::cryin: Iz not a grown upz yet my mum got it wrong  itz ok Iz got more time for the planz


Hey Bro howz iz the party cancelled:crying:Iz waz all eggziteded You no a growed up yetz:thumbup:Them mumz theyz can be soooo cruel sometimez.Gettin us's guyz all happees then :frown2: :sad:Whenz it gonna be's do you knows,Hope it is soon


----------



## Dally Banjo

Itz the 27th Bro :thumbup: Iz had a look at my birth cert :eek6: so more time to blowz floaty thingz up


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Itz the 27th Bro :thumbup: Iz had a look at my birth cert :eek6: so more time to blowz floaty thingz up


Wheeeeeee Bro Iz tried to blow theze floaty fings and they bangeded right in me moush:scared:Ize cant getz them to be blowed up no matta whatz i triez :frown:Howd'ya get 'm to be bigWill you still be havingz a party on youzez birfday:thumbup: What is a birf certificatamybob.Does wez all hav 'em


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Wheeeeeee Bro Iz tried to blow theze floaty fings and they bangeded right in me moush:scared:Ize cant getz them to be blowed up no matta whatz i triez :frown:Howd'ya get 'm to be bigWill you still be havingz a party on youzez birfday:thumbup: What is a birf certificatamybob.Does wez all hav 'em


Dont no Bro :confused1: Iz get Hollyspot to do floaty thingz shez full of windz :arf: :lol: Ive beenz helping in the bathroom & put everything that movez in the bath :thumbup: :001_unsure: Id better go hidez now


----------



## frizzy67

Hi Couz,
Thanx for letting me in ur gangz.
Wow wot a funny day. My bezzy mate Georden didn't come home last nite was dead worried bowt him  but mum said I cud sleep in her bed so wasn't lonely.:thumbup:
when we got up 2day was cold two legs put on extra fur tops. went to me fav shelf n it was cold. i cud have done with ur pants then mam told dad she'd foned brish gaz n coz dad disabled man wud come in couple hours.
Mam played wiv da bird but she kept saying aahh when me little claws stuck in her leg :lol::lol: shes such a softie Georden doesn't mind :thumbup:
a strange baldytwoleg came he had a big black box i had loads of fun jumping in it n playing wiv metal things mum called tools.
anyway mum gave me some duck n catnip treats for lunch yummy :thumbup:
then mam said now she had hot water she had loads to do so i went to my shelf above the radytor and it was warm again yey
Geordens came home I can stop worrying and he said coz hes got no skool this week we can stay up all nite and play Call of Duty he will even let me have the head bit to listen :001_cool::001_cool:.
well gonna go n have a sleep in me warm spot coz i got a long nite ahead:001_cool:
will catch ya all soonxx
and dont wear yaself out puttin wind in those blowey floatey things me n Georden will come n help if ya need us xx


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Dont no Bro :confused1: Iz get Hollyspot to do floaty thingz shez full of windz :arf: :lol: Ive beenz helping in the bathroom & put everything that movez in the bath :thumbup: :001_unsure: Id better go hidez now


Hey Bro Iz asks my mum abouts birf certificatamybobs and she saze I's dont has one cos I was knitted from a pattern thing and when she hadz no mores wooly stuff left for myz tail she stuck on a sockDo's my tail look like a sock to youI's dont fink soGeez oh zees mums they's is sommat else:lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

frizzy67 said:


> Hi Couz,
> Thanx for letting me in ur gangz.
> Wow wot a funny day. My bezzy mate Georden didn't come home last nite was dead worried bowt him  but mum said I cud sleep in her bed so wasn't lonely.:thumbup:
> when we got up 2day was cold two legs put on extra fur tops. went to me fav shelf n it was cold. i cud have done with ur pants then mam told dad she'd foned brish gaz n coz dad disabled man wud come in couple hours.
> Mam played wiv da bird but she kept saying aahh when me little claws stuck in her leg :lol::lol: shes such a softie Georden doesn't mind :thumbup:
> a strange baldytwoleg came he had a big black box i had loads of fun jumping in it n playing wiv metal things mum called tools.
> anyway mum gave me some duck n catnip treats for lunch yummy :thumbup:
> then mam said now she had hot water she had loads to do so i went to my shelf above the radytor and it was warm again yey
> Geordens came home I can stop worrying and he said coz hes got no skool this week we can stay up all nite and play Call of Duty he will even let me have the head bit to listen :001_cool::001_cool:.
> well gonna go n have a sleep in me warm spot coz i got a long nite ahead:001_cool:
> will catch ya all soonxx
> and dont wear yaself out puttin wind in those blowey floatey things me n Georden will come n help if ya need us xx


WOW Cuz thatz well cool toolz & head bitz :crazy: Iz not allowed tools anymorez :blink: waznt my faultz :blush: mum sez it never iz Singing: Iz just been chillin in the yard todayz talking to Gilbert & Garfield swung by on hiz way homez  hez allowed out on the wallz & everything  were not mum sez itz bad enough keeping us undercontrol in the house never mindz goingz walk about :blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro Iz asks my mum abouts birf certificatamybobs and she saze I's dont has one cos I was knitted from a pattern thing and when she hadz no mores wooly stuff left for myz tail she stuck on a sockDo's my tail look like a sock to youI's dont fink soGeez oh zees mums they's is sommat else:lol::lol:


Noz birthcertz Bro :eek6: howz she gonna no when itz your birthdayz thingy :confused1: I dont thinkz your tail looks like a sockz Bro anywayz you will have MC pantz soon & everthingz :thumbup:


----------



## frizzy67

> Hey Bro Iz asks my mum abouts birf certificatamybobs and she saze I's dont has one cos I was knitted from a pattern thing and when she hadz no mores wooly stuff left for myz tail she stuck on a sockDo's my tail look like a sock to youI's dont fink soGeez oh zees mums they's is sommat else
> __________________


ur mams nottrying to con u so as she doesn't have 2 giv u a birfdayz partyz is she?
my mum sayz my birfdayz not till ages yet:frown:
wow even more excitmentz uncle john just come hes been fishtin and got me some fresh cod mum says im a spoilt kitty but I still not forgived her for my warm sot being cold


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Noz birthcertz Bro :eek6: howz she gonna no when itz your birthdayz thingy :confused1: I dont thinkz your tail looks like a sockz Bro anywayz you will have MC pantz soon & everthingz :thumbup:


Yo Bro Iz asks my mum agains abouts my birf certifacatamybob ans she says she only kiddings me's I's has one and my birfdays not for munfs yet,so's I's not going to be's growed up for longs time yet.:thumbup:Forgot about ze pants Bro That 'll hide my sock tail:thumbup:



frizzy67 said:


> ur mams nottrying to con u so as she doesn't have 2 giv u a birfdayz partyz is she?
> my mum sayz my birfdayz not till ages yet:frown:
> wow even more excitmentz uncle john just come hes been fishtin and got me some fresh cod mum says im a spoilt kitty but I still not forgived her for my warm sot being cold


Yo cous My mums only kiddind me I's does has a birf certificatamybob so's Is will haves a party :thumbup:I's dont like fish:arf:It makes me :arf::arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> I's dont like fish:arf:It makes me :arf::arf:


 :eek6: I still aint been :arf: Bro how do you do it :confused1:
Hollyspot showed me the other day but that was :crazy:


----------



## catzz

Hallo - itz Kiera. Bad newz about yourz party cuz. I waz well looking forwerd to that. Today it wz very coooold. Myz toez was freeezing when I went outside and the grass wz all crunchy and sparkly :thumbup: Then my mummy stepped on my toez when i came back in. I squealded very loud:scared: but it didn't really hurt that much  Iz been cuddled up under a blanket this evening wiv my pawzmum. SHe is sooooooo snuggly:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

catzz said:


> Hallo - itz Kiera. Bad newz about yourz party cuz. I waz well looking forwerd to that. Today it wz very coooold. Myz toez was freeezing when I went outside and the grass wz all crunchy and sparkly :thumbup: Then my mummy stepped on my toez when i came back in. I squealded very loud:scared: but it didn't really hurt that much  Iz been cuddled up under a blanket this evening wiv my pawzmum. SHe is sooooooo snuggly:thumbup:


Have youz not got snow shoes Cuz :confused1: I has my pawz are always toastie  you will getz them when your an MC :thumbup: I had crunchie water in the yard agian untill my mum brushed it away  I tried to get a quick soakz under the water snake but she would'nt let me :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :eek6: I still aint been :arf: Bro how do you do it :confused1:
> Hollyspot showed me the other day but that was :crazy:


I dont do nuffin's Bro :001_unsure:it just happens's.One minute I's is sleeping zzzzzzzzzz's and voosh I's is :arf::arfr I's is playin an stuff when voosh :arf::arf:,But I's always makes sure it is somewhere good,like carpet,sofa,or mums bed :thumbup: she is really happy when I :arf::arf: on the bed .She dances,sings and says those special words :scared:like your mum does when you do something she likes too.:thumbup:


----------



## catzz

No I don't got no snow shoes Am I gonna get to be a MC????:thumbup:
My mum sez I might be a moggy but that she thinks my pawsmum had it away with a sy-a-meez cos iz is skinny and iz got long legs an big ears! She sez I am byootiful though :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

catzz said:


> Hallo - itz Kiera. Bad newz about yourz party cuz. I waz well looking forwerd to that. Today it wz very coooold. Myz toez was freeezing when I went outside and the grass wz all crunchy and sparkly :thumbup: Then my mummy stepped on my toez when i came back in. I squealded very loud:scared: but it didn't really hurt that much  Iz been cuddled up under a blanket this evening wiv my pawzmum. SHe is sooooooo snuggly:thumbup:


Hey cous Kiera My Bro Louie he has speshul snow shoes for the cold wevver.My Bro's the best:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> I dont do nuffin's Bro :001_unsure:it just happens's.One minute I's is sleeping zzzzzzzzzz's and voosh I's is :arf::arfr I's is playin an stuff when voosh :arf::arf:,But I's always makes sure it is somewhere good,like carpet,sofa,or mums bed :thumbup: she is really happy when I :arf::arf: on the bed .She dances,sings and says those special words :scared:like your mum does when you do something she likes too.:thumbup:


Itz not fair I wannaz vooosh :cryin::cryin::cryin: I cud do it on the spotz & baby pawz :sneaky2:



catzz said:


> No I don't got no snow shoes Am I gonna get to be a MC????:thumbup:
> My mum sez I might be a moggy but that she thinks my pawsmum had it away with a sy-a-meez cos iz is skinny and iz got long legs an big ears! She sez I am byootiful though :thumbup:


Yea Cuz you will be MC  when we haz enough of my old pantz to go round :thumbup:

Iz sorted the muzac for my birthdayz


----------



## buffie

Maybe's if yous eat loads o'crap'n stuff at you's party you will :arf: voosh all over everyone:thumbup::thumbup:cept your little Bro Hope's you's has lots of good muzac for the party


----------



## frizzy67

wow ur Dj cat wiv music looks cool:001_cool::001_cool: for ur birfdayz party is he a MC too :lol::lol:
I haven't :arf: yet does ya mammy like it when ya :arf: ncoz i need to knowz these fings to teach me sis when she gets here.
Georden says we are going to decorate the garden this week for sumfingz called hallween when liitle scarey twolegs come n get sweeties n junk. i gotta find the stash b4 they getz em all  if i eatz all em will that make me :arf: perhaps that will make mum happy. he says we will have loads of lights n fingz is that like a birfdayz party
hey cuz ur sock tail will look lush:thumbup:
iz glad ur mum was kidding about ur birfthingy so u can have a party wen its ur birfdayz yeeey:thumbup:


----------



## groundhogdaze

Partyin is all very well for youz babypawz but youz gotsta be learning sumfings kwik. So I iz helping youz wid sum of Minxy's roolz for coolz kitz for when youz iz olda.

Firstees youz should knows the twolegs iznt hoomin mummy and dadz they iz slaves speshully there for yooz :thumbup: and yooz has to train your hoominz to dooz whateva it iz yooz needs:biggrin:

Yooz needz to knows that hoominz is extreeeeeemly stoopids ut: so yooz must start trainings them as soon as yooz can Each hoominz has differentz useses and yooz must discovers which hoominz slavez does whats in yooz howse.:confused5: 

In my howse both hoominz thinx I Iz lovin them most but they tooks a lotsa trainin:lol: I has hairy twolegs trainzed to feedz me more by meowinz to him:wink: and can haves him open 3 different foods in 5 minitz:lol: The lookz on hiz faze when I walks away from them all iz prizelezz. Baldytowlegz sez he spoilz me but then feedz me minxytreats and playz wiv me....

If ther iz just one hoominz in the howse yooz must give themz a small cuddlez but only when yooz iz wanting somethinz or if yooz iz feelinz particly nize yooz can helpz themz on their pooterz - they alwayz does the funny hoominz danzez when yooz help on the pooterz. If both hoominz is in da howse yooz can choozes which slavez yooz want to get yooz fings:wink5:

Yooz muznt let yooz slavez getz lazee:nono: They haz to getz up every dayz for yooz breakfast and let yooz outz (only if itz safe where yooz livez) az soon as itz daylightz. This can be dunz by chirrups, yowls or meowz. If your slavez dontz get up thiz way then I usually jumpz on their bed and walkz over their hedz and talkz to them to tellz them itz breakfast time:thumbup: If this still dunznt wurk Iz getz between the baldytwolegz hed and the topz of the bedz and pushes their hedz off of da hedz resty thingz - never fails

Justa few fingz to remembaz - yooz iz da boss, yooz just iz letting the hoominz think theyz iz. If all else failz - look cute and purrz lots an lots -practise sleepings on the hoomins bedz. Whatz there iz yours and whatz yours iz yourz. Enjoyz yooz party kitz but remembaz whooz in charge....


----------



## frizzy67

Fanx Minxy :thumbup: I will try that inz da morningz. I got so much to learnz and only got a few monfs to learnz it. coz me little sis is coming at santa time :thumbup:
i finx i got got me twolegs pretty much slaved up coz hairytwolegs will sit all day n let me use him as ladders to get onto the shelf fingy infront of the see through door and if i chirps enuff he even bends down n lifts me up there wen i cant be bovvered to climb up 
the only place they wont let me go iz the big brown fing that they sitz round when eating wotz it and why iz it so speacialz im never allowed on it:confused1::confused1:


----------



## groundhogdaze

Oooooh santa timez iz really cool. My slavez getz me Minxy treatz and toyz but the bestest iz they haz loadz an loadz of speshul foodz:arf: I iz luvvin hamz and turkeees:yesnod: and beefz and creemz and theyz iz havinz loadz of papers and stringz to play wiv and yooz can hidez in boxez and paperz.

My hoominz has a funny tree wiv colours an litez but they iz not letin me climbs it as I Iz too big:lol:

The brownz fing iz a taybul and when yooz iz bigger yooz can jumpz on to itz. If yooz hoominz haz been bad yooz can sniffs there food and sometimes pass themz some of it with your paw - but only if yooz wantz to see them doing the funny hoominz dance:yikes:

Yooz sounds like yooz iz gettin yooz hoominz well trained already but if yooz wantz to give them extra lessons yooz should jump in front of the tellvishun box finngy. They iz alwayz watching the other hoominz trapped inside it. i duznt kowz why cos we iz muzh more interesting:arf:


----------



## frizzy67

cool santa time sounds like fun 
that telvishun thingy is wot i watch wiv me bessy mate Georden he talks to his friends on it when we play Call of duty Thats wot we been doing all night:smilewinkgrin: coz he aint at skool he even gave me a troll pad of me own coz i chew his n make him miss shooting ppl :sneaky2:hez humanz so he a bit thick hasnt realised i do it so i can beatz him :lol::001_tt2:
itz cool on this blog i learned loads about teaching ya slaves fingz


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Maybe's if yous eat loads o'crap'n stuff at you's party you will :arf: voosh all over everyone:thumbup::thumbup:cept your little Bro Hope's you's has lots of good muzac for the party


Yea Bro all good muzac  Banjo sez there is a crap detector on the boomboom thingz :eek6:


frizzy67 said:


> wow ur Dj cat wiv music looks cool:001_cool::001_cool: for ur birfdayz party is he a MC too :lol::lol:
> I haven't :arf: yet does ya mammy like it when ya :arf: ncoz i need to knowz these fings to teach me sis when she gets here.
> Georden says we are going to decorate the garden this week for sumfingz called hallween when liitle scarey twolegs come n get sweeties n junk. i gotta find the stash b4 they getz em all  if i eatz all em will that make me :arf: perhaps that will make mum happy. he says we will have loads of lights n fingz is that like a birfdayz party
> hey cuz ur sock tail will look lush:thumbup:
> iz glad ur mum was kidding about ur birfthingy so u can have a party wen its ur birfdayz yeeey:thumbup:


Yo Cuz so partyz at yourz to we'za all gonna be :arf: geet loads :thumbup:



groundhogdaze said:


> Partyin is all very well for youz babypawz but youz gotsta be learning sumfings kwik. So I iz helping youz wid sum of Minxy's roolz for coolz kitz for when youz iz olda.
> 
> Firstees youz should knows the twolegs iznt hoomin mummy and dadz they iz slaves speshully there for yooz :thumbup: and yooz has to train your hoominz to dooz whateva it iz yooz needs:biggrin:
> 
> Yooz needz to knows that hoominz is extreeeeeemly stoopids ut: so yooz must start trainings them as soon as yooz can Each hoominz has differentz useses and yooz must discovers which hoominz slavez does whats in yooz howse.:confused5:
> 
> In my howse both hoominz thinx I Iz lovin them most but they tooks a lotsa trainin:lol: I has hairy twolegs trainzed to feedz me more by meowinz to him:wink: and can haves him open 3 different foods in 5 minitz:lol: The lookz on hiz faze when I walks away from them all iz prizelezz. Baldytowlegz sez he spoilz me but then feedz me minxytreats and playz wiv me....
> 
> If ther iz just one hoominz in the howse yooz must give themz a small cuddlez but only when yooz iz wanting somethinz or if yooz iz feelinz particly nize yooz can helpz themz on their pooterz - they alwayz does the funny hoominz danzez when yooz help on the pooterz. If both hoominz is in da howse yooz can choozes which slavez yooz want to get yooz fings:wink5:
> 
> Yooz muznt let yooz slavez getz lazee:nono: They haz to getz up every dayz for yooz breakfast and let yooz outz (only if itz safe where yooz livez) az soon as itz daylightz. This can be dunz by chirrups, yowls or meowz. If your slavez dontz get up thiz way then I usually jumpz on their bed and walkz over their hedz and talkz to them to tellz them itz breakfast time:thumbup: If this still dunznt wurk Iz getz between the baldytwolegz hed and the topz of the bedz and pushes their hedz off of da hedz resty thingz - never fails
> 
> Justa few fingz to remembaz - yooz iz da boss, yooz just iz letting the hoominz think theyz iz. If all else failz - look cute and purrz lots an lots -practise sleepings on the hoomins bedz. Whatz there iz yours and whatz yours iz yourz. Enjoyz yooz party kitz but remembaz whooz in charge....


Yo Cuz  do you need some of my old pantz or are you okz  Simbaz teachez me how to train the baldytwolegs he well  & they are realy happy when he stomps on there headz & everything he sez Imz hiz apprentice & my Bro Meeko is mine & baby pawz :arf: is gonna be hiz when he haz eyez & stuff :blink:

Wotz this tree wiv colours an litez :001_unsure: we haz a tree upstairs that comez out of the housez head itz well cool up there Iz coverd in alsortz when I went


----------



## buffie

Morni Bro :thumbup:Jus one more sleepytime and yous will be's a growed upD'ya fink you'll be's differentsHas you gots all the stuff for yous partys  Is mum bakin lots of buns,makin's the icey screams and stuff.Ive got lots of :arf::arf:making stuff's hula hoops,pizza's an all that craps:thumbup:iz its the fancy dress's type of party  Wish it waz tomosso :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Morni Bro :thumbup:Jus one more sleepytime and yous will be's a growed upD'ya fink you'll be's differentsHas you gots all the stuff for yous partys  Is mum bakin lots of buns,makin's the icey screams and stuff.Ive got lots of :arf::arf:making stuff's hula hoops,pizza's an all that craps:thumbup:iz its the fancy dress's type of party  Wish it waz tomosso :thumbup:


Yo Bro  Iz goingz to do a list for the crapz shop mum iz going there laterz shez not happy at the mo shez wet after takeing Hollyspot to the beach & got to take Banjospots to the swimmingz place to :confused1: wotz fancydrez Bro :confused1: is that likez afta Ive had my pantz done


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz goingz to do a list for the crapz shop mum iz going there laterz shez not happy at the mo shez wet after takeing Hollyspot to the beach & got to take Banjospots to the swimmingz place to :confused1: wotz fancydrez Bro :confused1: is that likez afta Ive had my pantz done


::Oh Bro ,Fancy dress is when you put on funny stuff,and looks like summat else.Likes mee's wearings a monkey suit and yous and everyzeone else wearing dafty stuff too's,or we's cood all wears your old pantz and you cood wears summat else :thumbup:If your mums was gonna get wets anyway she should haves taken Holly spot and Banjo spot to the swimmingz place and jumped in aswells:lol::lol:


----------



## catzz

Hallo - 

I iz soggy today - theres water coming out of the sky. I tried to go out to play but I didn't like it. My pawsmum went out for aages though. She bak now and VERY soggy keeps swooshing her tail and sprinkling me 

Cuz we can't come to da party  Tommorow iz wen we hav to go to da cattery thing. I iz scared:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

catzz said:


> Hallo -
> 
> I iz soggy today - theres water coming out of the sky. I tried to go out to play but I didn't like it. My pawsmum went out for aages though. She bak now and VERY soggy keeps swooshing her tail and sprinkling me
> 
> Cuz we can't come to da party  Tommorow iz wen we hav to go to da cattery thing. I iz scared:scared:


Oh spots cuz  dont worry wez take picz for you :thumbup: Iz been out in the rain all dayz my mum just found me & she is sooooooooooooooooooooooo happyz :lol: hope you haz a nice holidayz Cuz


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro hows party plans goingHas we got all the nosh an' stuff:thumbupid yous mum go to the crapz shop .Does we kno's who's all cuminI's is getting all's excited  I hopes I's not :arf: my mum wont like it if I's :arf: cos i just had tuna :scared: an' it stinkz :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  everypawz iz coming :thumbup: I thinkz :001_unsure: mum not happy she got back from the crapz shop & I was in the yard soaked :001_cool: she sez shez gonna stick a pole on me & use me to cleanz the floor :blink: 

Haz you been :arf: yet  Iz tried to get ontop of the wall filler before :thumbup: but fell off  Iz try again later Simbaz can do it  & hez well old :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  everypawz iz coming :thumbup: I thinkz :001_unsure: mum not happy she got back from the crapz shop & I was in the yard soaked :001_cool: she sez shez gonna stick a pole on me & use me to cleanz the floor :blink:
> 
> Haz you been :arf: yet  Iz tried to get ontop of the wall filler before :thumbup: but fell off  Iz try again later Simbaz can do it  & hez well old :lol:


Hey Bro I'z no beenz :arf: yet so maybes i'z be fineWhatz a wall filler Bro.Could I'z get on oneo Iz havz one.Has your mum said what shez going to get you for yourz burfdayz prezzy.:thumbup:All birfdayz boyz get prezzies.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro I'z no beenz :arf: yet so maybes i'z be fineWhatz a wall filler Bro.Could I'z get on oneo Iz havz one.Has your mum said what shez going to get you for yourz burfdayz prezzy.:thumbup:All birfdayz boyz get prezzies.:thumbup:


At the mo Bro Im gettingz a short back & sides :crazy: Iz been busy geting wetz again :thumbup:

You muzt have wall fillerz Bro or will be cold in your houze :blink: but then if someonez nicked your stairs Bro maybe they took them to :001_unsure:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> At the mo Bro Im gettingz a short back & sides :crazy: Iz been busy geting wetz again :thumbup:
> 
> You muzt have wall fillerz Bro or will be cold in your houze :blink: but then if someonez nicked your stairs Bro maybe they took them to :001_unsure:


Yo Bro Iz got wall fillerz and Iz sleepz on one .Itz got a hangy climby in thing and you can sleeps in it.:thumbup: Its real cozee:lol:.Woah Bro what d'ya mean a short backsideIz somebody'z gonna cut a bit of your legz:scared:Oh no I'z read it wrongs you sis getting a short back& sides.Phew I's was worrieds there.:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Iz got wall fillerz and Iz sleepz on one .Itz got a hangy climby in thing and you can sleeps in it.:thumbup: Its real cozee:lol:.Woah Bro what d'ya mean a short backsideIz somebody'z gonna cut a bit of your legz:scared:Oh no I'z read it wrongs you sis getting a short back& sides.Phew I's was worrieds there.:scared:


:thumbup: glad you got wall fillers Bro :001_cool: mum sez if I dont start keepingz my pants clean & washing proper I gonna get shaved or somet :blink: Iz aint got time for all thatz messing about with my pantz Bro Iz got stuff to do & everything :Yawn: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: glad you got wall fillers Bro :001_cool: mum sez if I dont start keepingz my pants clean & washing proper I gonna get shaved or somet :blink: Iz aint got time for all thatz messing about with my pantz Bro Iz got stuff to do & everything :Yawn: :blink:


Yeh Bro this washing an'clean stuff its no for us's bizzy guyz.Wes got better stuff to do's.I's is goings to have some early zzzzzz's tonight,cos I's got a party to go to ra morra':thumbup:My big Bro's is going to be all growed up :yikes: but i dont fink so


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yeh Bro this washing an'clean stuff its no for us's bizzy guyz.Wes got better stuff to do's.I's is goings to have some early zzzzzz's tonight,cos I's got a party to go to ra morra':thumbup:My big Bro's is going to be all growed up :yikes: but i dont fink so


Iz it to ra morraz Bro :eek6:  Iz think my pitpat thingy is wrong


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz it to ra morraz Bro :eek6:  Iz think my pitpat thingy is wrong


Oh Bro you's pitta pat fingy is wrong I finks.Its bin sayin yous been same age for a few days  What does you finks  You said your birfday thingy said the 27th and thats ra morra :


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro you's pitta pat fingy is wrong I finks.Its bin sayin yous been same age for a few days  What does you finks  You said your birfday thingy said the 27th and thats ra morra :


Yea Bro ta marra :thumbup: mum sez it coz we are driving her round the bendz :blink: dont know where that iz :crazy:

:yikes: Iz gonna be grownupz soon Bro


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro ta marra :thumbup: mum sez it coz we are driving her round the bendz :blink: dont know where that iz :crazy:
> 
> :yikes: Iz gonna be grownupz soon Bro


No worries Bro just cos you's birf certy fing sayz yous growed up we's can still has fun:thumbup:We's got hideout to builds yet.Gotta get yous birfday fing done first tho:thumbup:That bendy place I finks is where the bauldytwolegs goes when they go:crazy:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> No worries Bro just cos you's birf certy fing sayz yous growed up we's can still has fun:thumbup:We's got hideout to builds yet.Gotta get yous birfday fing done first tho:thumbup:That bendy place I finks is where the bauldytwolegs goes when they go:crazy:


Ah I seez Bro likez that big slidey thing in the wet room that getz loads of water in it & Im not allowed in :blink: coz they needz space or someat :eek6: Iz gona go & make sure everthingsz iz ready for tomorraz Bro :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Ah I seez Bro likez that big slidey thing in the wet room that getz loads of water in it & Im not allowed in :blink: coz they needz space or someat :eek6: Iz gona go & make sure everthingsz iz ready for tomorraz Bro :thumbup:


Righty oh Bro I's is gonna go an get sumfin to eat and then I fink I's gonna go sleepies,Gotta bizzy day tomozza :thumbup:See's you at the party's


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yea me to Bro :Yawn: Iz gota be up at 12 to see what grownupz lookz like :blink:


----------



## buffie

*Yo Bro Its Your Birthday yous is growed up :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*

:001_wub::001_wub: *Happy Birthday Louie :001_wub: :001_wub:You are one today :thumbup: Luv from your lil Bro Meeko x*


----------



## lymorelynn

Happy burfday Louie lots of luvz from your Thai cousin, Mai Tai

Hope you has a good day now youz a big boy :thumbup:
I'm still stuck at home waiting for these kittens  My mum sez Friday :confused1:


----------



## RachelGC

Appy Burfdi Cuz!!

duz ya feelz eny oldaz yet?!?!?!


----------



## ClaireG

Happy Birthday Louie.
Hope your baldytwolegs gottz youz som cool pressiz.


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: Thankz Bro & Cuzzz  Iz grown upz now 



Iz had a busy day so far 



& lotz of Cuzzzz arriveing for my partyz :thumbup:



What timez you getting here Bro & Cuzzzz :001_unsure:


----------



## buffie

Wow Bro Party 's is swingin'I's is on my way,Be there soon :thumbup:


----------



## frizzy67

happy birfday cuz :thumbup::thumbup:
haz a real good partyz. mam sayz i cant come she gotta go pik my baby sis u z all growed ups now so u can teach me loads :thumbup:
dont eat too much crap coz if uz :arf: mam wont let u eat any crap for rest of day
catch ya l8rz coz im gonna check to see if me warm spot still warm now dont trust these humanzbeenz after it beeing cold ze other dayz


----------



## Dally Banjo




----------



## buffie

Hey Bro where dem folks bin hidin.Hav'nt seen them at's the party's Is they the entertains ment:thumbup::thumbup:Hows ya feelin  Does yoz feel older s an everyfing


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Iz getting a bit tired & allz thatz iz hard work partyingz :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz getting a bit tired & allz thatz iz hard work partyingz :lol:


Bro dats old folks speak :scared: You's cant be that's grow;d up all readys:eek6:Haves summ mores crapz an you'll be rockin's agains.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Bro dats old folks speak :scared: You's cant be that's grow;d up all readys:eek6:Haves summ mores crapz an you'll be rockin's agains.:thumbup:


Will do Bro :thumbup: will I be :arf: soon :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Will do Bro :thumbup: will I be :arf: soon :blink:


Yo Bro if youz eatz enuff of the crapz you shud be well :arf::arf:Then your mum will be :crazy::incazzato: and  he he:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:blink:



Im full Bro & still no :arf::cryin::


----------



## buffie

Okay Bro finks this growed up lark has affected your :arf::arf: makin ability ,maybe's youz av growed up after all:cryin::cryin:Hows I's gonna haves funs nowz you'z is gonna be'z all sensibubble:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Okay Bro finks this growed up lark has affected your :arf::arf: makin ability ,maybe's youz av growed up after all:cryin::cryin:Hows I's gonna haves funs nowz you'z is gonna be'z all sensibubble:scared:


Sensibubble Bro :confused1: woz that  Iz full again :thumbup: everyonez gone now & left me to clearz up :blink: Iz pushed it under the sofaz :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Sensibubble Bro :confused1: woz that  Iz full again :thumbup: everyonez gone now & left me to clearz up :blink: Iz pushed it under the sofaz :lol:


Yo Bro youz no sensibubble :thumbup::thumbup: youz still has the funnies :lol::lol:.Pushing the messes under the sofaz :thumbup:youz isz awfoolee cleverz.Yourz mum will be sooooo happyeez :thumbup::lol:Iz had fun at the partyz .I eated lotz of the crapz an Iz no :arf::arf: yet  dont know whyz.


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro youz no sensibubble :thumbup::thumbup: youz still has the funnies :lol::lol:.Pushing the messes under the sofaz :thumbup:youz isz awfoolee cleverz.Yourz mum will be sooooo happyeez :thumbup::lol:Iz had fun at the partyz .I eated lotz of the crapz an Iz no :arf::arf: yet  dont know whyz.


:blink: Still no :arf: Bro me neitherz I think Iz go & eatz some more  I haz to be :arf: one dayz unless Iz ill Bro  wotz ill Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :blink: Still no :arf: Bro me neitherz I think Iz go & eatz some more  I haz to be :arf: one dayz unless Iz ill Bro  wotz ill Bro :blink:


Dont fink youz iz ill Bro.Ill iz when you :arf::arf:.You cant be :arf::arf: so Iz dont know.Maybez you need more crapz.Iz uzually :arf: sometimes but Iz no :arf: eevver so'z I fink wez boaf need morez crapz :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ok Bro Iz get more crap :thumbup: Banjo spot reons if Im owt like my predecessor Iz never gonna growz up  Its raining dead hard here Bro Iz gonna nip out & check on Gilbert & might aswell gets soaked whilst Imz there :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Ok Bro Iz get more crap :thumbup: Banjo spot reons if Im owt like my predecessor Iz never gonna growz up  Its raining dead hard here Bro Iz gonna nip out & check on Gilbert & might aswell gets soaked whilst Imz there :thumbup:


Yo Bro wherez waz Gilbert.Iz didnt seez him at the party.Are you surez hez is ok. :scared:Soundz goodz to mez,this no growz up stuff :thumbup:I fink Banjo spot iz spot on :lol::lol:.Iz no got za wetz stuff from the skyz.It tried it earlierz but itz goed away now,but it iz lotz of blowy stuffs Iz gonna trys the sleepy fing but iz still all buzzy from the crapz and stuff.Night night big growed up Bro


----------



## frizzy67

Hi cuz Im glad uz enjoyed ur partyz.:thumbup:
the pics look
I foud a new way to make my humanz mammy dance 2days :lol::lol:
when the white things come thro the catflap in the middle of the hole filla uz runaway wivz themz :lol::lol:
by the timez me mum found emz she waz dancing  she said it was my humanz dadz appointment for the groomers  to get his claws chopped  i hopes they dont chop my claws  any way by the time she found it it was covered in my teeth marks :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro wherez waz Gilbert.Iz didnt seez him at the party.Are you surez hez is ok. :scared:Soundz goodz to mez,this no growz up stuff :thumbup:I fink Banjo spot iz spot on :lol::lol:.Iz no got za wetz stuff from the skyz.It tried it earlierz but itz goed away now,but it iz lotz of blowy stuffs Iz gonna trys the sleepy fing but iz still all buzzy from the crapz and stuff.Night night big growed up Bro


Yo Bro  Gilbert not been out hiz house again today :confused1: so Ive excelled myself :blink: the man from the zoo did'nt brings my foodz yesterday & I had to make do with :arf: so Ive realy beenz helping mum today she was well pleased when I tried to fix the noisy box the puter haz a lead on it spat sheetz of white stuff everywhere :thumbup: the zoo camez before so Im stuffed now had to make upz for yezday Bro :001_cool:



frizzy67 said:


> Hi cuz Im glad uz enjoyed ur partyz.:thumbup:
> the pics look
> I foud a new way to make my humanz mammy dance 2days :lol::lol:
> when the white things come thro the catflap in the middle of the hole filla uz runaway wivz themz :lol::lol:
> by the timez me mum found emz she waz dancing  she said it was my humanz dadz appointment for the groomers  to get his claws chopped  i hopes they dont chop my claws  any way by the time she found it it was covered in my teeth marks :lol::lol::lol:


Yo Cuz well done :thumbup: wotz this white stuffz :blink: & wot da ya meanz they gonnaz chop yourz clawz off :scared: theyz cant do that Cuz I'll send in the spots to sort em out with there shedding :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro what do you fink haz happended to Gilbert.You dont fink he got stoled by an interlolliper at the party lastnight:scared:E shoulds hav been outs by nowsWas your mum saying her speshul words:lol:Mums no lotz of speshul wurdsIz bin :arf: today Bro.Mum saiz it serves me right Dont nos what she meanz  Iz broke into the big box on the wall wheres my foodz lives and founded a stash of crapz and stuffed an'stuffed my face till it burst all over the floor :arf::arf:my mum waz dancing againz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Wow  Bro  dont noz about Gilbert :001_unsure: Banjospots sez he gone on hiz holidayz :blink: I just hope Auntie Hobbs aint stolenzed him for her saucz  Iz woz on the wii fit before Bro & Iz a stone now :001_cool: cant wait to sit on baby pawz :arf: :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Wow  Bro  dont noz about Gilbert :001_unsure: Banjospots sez he gone on hiz holidayz :blink: I just hope Auntie Hobbs aint stolenzed him for her saucz  Iz woz on the wii fit before Bro & Iz a stone now :001_cool: cant wait to sit on baby pawz :arf: :lol:


Whatz a stone Bro Iz that likes a fing you find in the groundHow can you weigh like a stonesIz dont understandz.Hope Banjo spots is right and Gilbert has gone on his holidayz,but not wiff your auntie hobbs coz she might have taken himz to frogland:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Whatz a stone Bro Iz that likes a fing you find in the groundHow can you weigh like a stonesIz dont understandz.Hope Banjo spots is right and Gilbert has gone on his holidayz,but not wiff your auntie hobbs coz she might have taken himz to frogland:scared:


Wotz the ground Bro :blink: Banjospots sex im like 1/5 of him but no spotz :frown: :idea: yet  he sez Im a pudding :blink: Iz gonna go & helpz mum in the bathroom now shez going swimmingz & said no one is allowed in but iz gonna hide :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Wotz the ground Bro :blink: Banjospots sex im like 1/5 of him but no spotz :frown: :idea: yet  he sez Im a pudding :blink: Iz gonna go & helpz mum in the bathroom now shez going swimmingz & said no one is allowed in but iz gonna hide :sneaky2:


Oh Bro you no wot ground iz Its the stuff wez has been diggin' in to make our hideoutYou know ,the stuff we standz on outsides:smilewinkgrinoz your mum swim in the baff :eek6: Hope shez carefuls she might go down ze plughole:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro you no wot ground iz Its the stuff wez has been diggin' in to make our hideoutYou know ,the stuff we standz on outsides:smilewinkgrinoz your mum swim in the baff :eek6: Hope shez carefuls she might go down ze plughole:scared:


Oh thatz bro Iz thought that woz cementz :blink: shez wont go downz the plug holez Bro Iz gone stick my pantz over it :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh thatz bro Iz thought that woz cementz :blink: shez wont go downz the plug holez Bro Iz gone stick my pantz over it :crazy:


Bro I's got green ground,brown ground,hard ground ,crumbly ground,has you not gotz lotz of groundzGood ideaz wiff your pantz ova plug holez:thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004

Yo Cus, howz it hangng? Where iz ze parteee? I can has cheezburga?


----------



## buffie

hobbs2004 said:


> Yo Cus, howz it hangng? Where iz ze parteee? I can has cheezburga?


Yo cuz where was you .yous wasnt at the party was youIt was yesterday manDont fink you mum will bez happys if youz eats cheezburgha crapz:arf:


----------



## hobbs2004

Tis waz desterdei? Rullly? Man, rully? Doh. I miz all ze food or did yuz guis leaf me sum?

Happeee burzdei Louie!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo guyz Iz back :thumbup: someonez kept rubbing the lamp :blink: & mum had to stop swimingz twice & boy was she happyz she sez shez a dam yoyo :blink::blink::crazy: & shez realy happy that Ive took some more paper off the wallz coz I cud'nt get to the plug hole :sneaky2:

& Iz found out that Iz not grown up till my head puffz :001_unsure:


----------



## Dally Banjo

hobbs2004 said:


> Tis waz desterdei? Rullly? Man, rully? Doh. I miz all ze food or did yuz guis leaf me sum?
> 
> Happeee burzdei Louie!


Youz missed it Cuz waz you stuck in your catz door again :eek6:


----------



## buffie

hobbs2004 said:


> Tis waz desterdei? Rullly? Man, rully? Doh. I miz all ze food or did yuz guis leaf me sum?
> 
> Happeee burzdei Louie!


Yo man iz dont knowz ,Louie waz on clearzing ups he say he just pushed it all underz the sofa.I finks za foods waz all eatenz cos lotz of guyz was :arf::arf:all overs ze placez:scared:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo guyz Iz back :thumbup: someonez kept rubbing the lamp :blink: & mum had to stop swimingz twice & boy was she happyz she sez shez a dam yoyo :blink::blink::crazy: & shez realy happy that Ive took some more paper off the wallz coz I cud'nt get to the plug hole :sneaky2:
> 
> & Iz found out that Iz not grown up till my head puffz :001_unsure:


Wow Bro what happenz when youz head puffzsoundz az it mite bez painfullz.Why youz takez paper off the wallz:eek6uz it helps youz to get to ze plug holez:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Wow Bro what happenz when youz head puffzsoundz az it mite bez painfullz.Why youz takez paper off the wallz:eek6uz it helps youz to get to ze plug holez:thumbup:


I noz Bro I dont likez the sound of itz :blink: I did'nt wantz to take the paperz off Bro some big pawz made me do itz & nowz Im in bother again :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I noz Bro I dont likez the sound of itz :blink: I did'nt wantz to take the paperz off Bro some big pawz made me do itz & nowz Im in bother again :blink:


Oh Bro them big pawz ,they bad pawz:scared:Maybeez yourz headz puffin wont be to badz,we'z will all helpz you.


----------



## buffie

buffie said:


> Oh Bro them big pawz ,they bad pawz:scared:Maybeez yourz headz puffin wont be to badz,we'z will all helpz you.


Yo Bro whez ya bin:confused1:Haz youz bin in bovver with the bawldytwolegs Wheee itz blowys here :scared:All the clothes are comin of the treesIz bin watchin fings flyin passed the wall you see froo.Iz is :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  :Yawn: Iz been bizi sleepingz :Yawn: coz some of the treez clothez blowz into the yard so Iz had to spend all day rounding themz up & stick them inz my pantz :001_cool: are you getting treatz tomorraz night :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  :Yawn: Iz been bizi sleepingz :Yawn: coz some of the treez clothez blowz into the yard so Iz had to spend all day rounding themz up & stick them inz my pantz :001_cool: are you getting treatz tomorraz night :thumbup:


Mornin Bro.The blowey stuffs all gone But the trees they looks funny wiv no clothes on :lol:They all spikeys Iz goin to get dresseded up as sommat funny and go rounds the doors to see if i getz some treatz an crapz an stuff


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro Iz got somethinz coming :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro Iz got somethinz coming :blink:


Yo Bro Wadya meanz  You got summat comin


----------



## Dally Banjo

I dont noz for sure Bro :blink: just the tree was out to the top of the world & Iz woz half way up :thumbup: when my dad caught me & he said "if you think your going up there youz got another thingz comeing"


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I dont noz for sure Bro :blink: just the tree was out to the top of the world & Iz woz half way up :thumbup: when my dad caught me & he said "if you think your going up there youz got another thingz comeing"


:lol:Bro I finks you no understand dad speak I fink he meanz you have got to have a nuvver fink Them mums&dads are a bit :crazy: They dont always sayz wat they meanz


----------



## Dally Banjo

:blink: so does that meanz hiz pantz are on firez bro :blink: maybe that woz wot all the bother in the water room woz just before when the spots knocked the thing out the wall & busted in when he was in the shower I got in to & now Iz all wetz :thumbup: dad is doing a mum dancez now :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :blink: so does that meanz hiz pantz are on firez bro :blink: maybe that woz wot all the bother in the water room woz just before when the spots knocked the thing out the wall & busted in when he was in the shower I got in to & now Iz all wetz :thumbup: dad is doing a mum dancez now :blink:


Well bro if hez pantz waz on firez they would soon fizzle out in ze shower:lol:These spots theyz soundz like theyz is smart spots helpingz you like zat :thumbup:Was your dads dance as good as your mums:biggrin5:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Well bro if hez pantz waz on firez they would soon fizzle out in ze shower:lol:These spots theyz soundz like theyz is smart spots helpingz you like zat :thumbup:Was your dads dance as good as your mums:biggrin5:


He sang a differnt songz Bro :blink: it woz the "your all going to the poundz" one :blink::blink: Iz offski for my tea Bro catch you later


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> He sang a differnt songz Bro :blink: it woz the "your all going to the poundz" one :blink::blink: Iz offski for my tea Bro catch you later


Hope you getz summat good for tea.Did he meanz youz could all go to zi Pound shop :thumbup:


----------



## catzz

Hey cuz's - me and my pawzmum is back from da cattery place. Wez had a gud holiday but wez very glad to be home. Da lady there was nice to us and there was a really babypawz there too. I wasn't allowed to play wid him  but he was fun to talk to and I told him all sorts of things to do to make his mum sing and dance :thumbup: Hope yous all had a gud partee. I likes da picz 
Kiera


----------



## frizzy67

HI CUZ,
i had a gr8 day mumz been getting loads of scarey stuffz out for hallween.
and she made loadz of sweet treats upz n i ran awayz with sumz she did the dance again


----------



## buffie

catzz said:


> Hey cuz's - me and my pawzmum is back from da cattery place. Wez had a gud holiday but wez very glad to be home. Da lady there was nice to us and there was a really babypawz there too. I wasn't allowed to play wid him  but he was fun to talk to and I told him all sorts of things to do to make his mum sing and dance :thumbup: Hope yous all had a gud partee. I likes da picz
> Kiera


Yo cuz Kiera glad you iz backz and your holiday waz good.Ze partyz waz buzzin an'wez had lotz of pizza an crapz and therez waz a lot of :arf::arf:and mess'es an we had loads of funnnnn:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

catzz said:


> Hey cuz's - me and my pawzmum is back from da cattery place. Wez had a gud holiday but wez very glad to be home. Da lady there was nice to us and there was a really babypawz there too. I wasn't allowed to play wid him  but he was fun to talk to and I told him all sorts of things to do to make his mum sing and dance :thumbup: Hope yous all had a gud partee. I likes da picz
> Kiera


Yo Cuz glag you haz a good holidayz :thumbup:



frizzy67 said:


> HI CUZ,
> i had a gr8 day mumz been getting loads of scarey stuffz out for hallween.
> and she made loadz of sweet treats upz n i ran awayz with sumz she did the dance again


what timez your partz Cuz are wez haveing games & everythingz


----------



## buffie

Mornin Bro,Cous's and everyone:thumbup:Itz scarey day :scared:Witches and ghosties an fingz.Is you scared BroIs wez havinz a party cos I fink we shood has one:thumbup:


----------



## catzz

You is right it is a scarey day:scared:. There waz just this big loud barky thing in my garden. My pawsmum growled at it and my other mum clapped her hands at it and it went away. I don't know what it waz - never seen one of them before but I was veeeerrryy scared - I has to run inside an hide under the sink. Phew can we please haz a parteee - I need one to get over the shock


----------



## sarahdisco

Did n e one say partee?!


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> Did n e one say partee?!


Yo Wheres we gonna havz the partee.Can wez getted dressed up all scary :thumbup: Iz wants to be a ghostie:scared::scared:


----------



## sarahdisco

We can haz it at mine. Dadbaldylegz iz out an mumbaldylegs wont mind. 

I iz a black cat so Herculpaws iz comin az a witch! We can b a teem!


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> We can haz it at mine. Dadbaldylegz iz out an mumbaldylegs wont mind.
> 
> I iz a black cat so Herculpaws iz comin az a witch! We can b a teem!


Yaah Can we haz pumpkin lanternz an treatz an lotz o'crapz to eat.Play scary gamez an frighten ze childerz:lol::lol:


----------



## sarahdisco

buffie said:


> Yaah Can we haz pumpkin lanternz an treatz an lotz o'crapz to eat.Play scary gamez an frighten ze childerz:lol::lol:


The baldylegz dont know but I knowz wer the treatz an crapz r hidded!:devil:

Herculpaws iz rownding up za laternz an skullz and punkinz.


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> The baldylegz dont know but I knowz wer the treatz an crapz r hidded!:devil:
> 
> Herculpaws iz rownding up za laternz an skullz and punkinz.


Thees iz gonna bez fan dabi dozzi :thumbup:Iz cant waitz ,when doz it startz


----------



## sarahdisco

Herculez is just hazzin a napz. I iz big so dont need napz. 

Come round at 5!


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> Herculez is just hazzin a napz. I iz big so dont need napz.
> 
> Come round at 5!


Okay dokeyz Cous seez you then:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Dingdong  Iz me letz me in guyz


----------



## buffie

And here iz meez:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:yikes: Bro what crapz you had for tea todayz :001_unsure:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :yikes: Bro what crapz you had for tea todayz :001_unsure:


I no hadz my tea yet.Hoped Iz waz gettin crapz at zi partyz:thumbup:Iz no been :arf: for dayz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz never been :arf: Bro its not fairz :blink: Iz found a helecopterz in the yard but Banjospot peed on it  then mum sent it away with the water snake coz we dont have room for a tree :confused1: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz never been :arf: Bro its not fairz :blink: Iz found a helecopterz in the yard but Banjospot peed on it  then mum sent it away with the water snake coz we dont have room for a tree :confused1: :blink:


You must havs a B I G Yard Bro you finded a Hecilopter  Wowee 
And you let your mum wash it away wiv the water snake Why .As got a Hecilopter tree in myz gardenz,I fink.Hasnt see'd it but Mum saz its Hooge.How you been :arf: Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

WOW Bro a helecopterz tree :eek6: 

Iz not happyz bro the holefiller in the front wall just gotz banged downz by some small baldytwolegz & the spots are going :crazy: & the sky is a BOOOOOMINGZ again


----------



## buffie

Iz had same fing happenzin here ,the hole filler in the wall was ringin and two little baldy twolegs started sayin sumfin bout tricky treetz or summat and then started makin this wailin' noise. Fink they call it singin or summatBro it waz :arf:Aint got no boomin skies here Bro :scared: Maybe laterz


----------



## lymorelynn

We haz treatz here :thumbup:








Scarez peeps have ringed the door too but I iz hidin wiv my kitties.


----------



## buffie

Wow what a gorgeous cous you are  Has you got some ov thees treetz for your cous's:thumbup::thumbup:Hopes youz kittiez arent fryted by the boomin skies an wall filler bangin nonsense.:eek6:


----------



## lymorelynn

Yo cous - we as lots ov treatz left!!! I'll get my hoomin mum to sendz youz all sum :thumbup: No boomin or flashy skiez things here - mum sez der mite be sum next week :scared:. Kittiez is safe in mumz cloves cubord :thumbup: She sez I was norty for puttin dem dere but we likz it :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

lymorelynn said:


> Yo cous - we as lots ov treatz left!!! I'll get my hoomin mum to sendz youz all sum :thumbup: No boomin or flashy skiez things here - mum sez der mite be sum next week :scared:. Kittiez is safe in mumz cloves cubord :thumbup: She sez I was norty for puttin dem dere but we likz it :thumbup:


Fanks cous,Glad you has no boomin or flashy skies,itz all gon quiet now:thumbup:If youz wantz to keep youz kitties safe in ze cloves house you keeps em vare,mums dont knowz evveryfing


----------



## catzz

hallo cuz's - where iz you all. Iz you all still hidingz from da BOOMINGZZZ in da sky or iz you all:arf::arf::arf: from eating crapz at da party. I waz out in the dark today. I never done that before. My mum opened the wall filler and I ran out in the garden. SHe was like Kiera Kiera Kiera for ages but i did camed bak :thumbup: She says I is a norty little miss :thumbup: but she still loves me. I fort it waz ded funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## buffie

Yo cous Iz bin bizzy an my mum sayz Is not allowed to use the telly writing thing but Ive snuk on to say Hi to all my couzs:thumbupont know where my Bro's gone he no bin here all day:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzez  Iz had a :Yawn: yestadayz I atez to much at da partyz :blink: & then Iz got my pantz in a twist & it took ages to get outz  & Iz a used badz language atz mum :sneaky2: Iz learnt itz off Simba :thumbup: he knowz loadz Iz gonna helpz mum todayz with da painting shez gonna be so happyz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzez  Iz had a :Yawn: yestadayz I atez to much at da partyz :blink: & then Iz got my pantz in a twist & it took ages to get outz  & Iz a used badz language atz mum :sneaky2: Iz learnt itz off Simba :thumbup: he knowz loadz Iz gonna helpz mum todayz with da painting shez gonna be so happyz


Yo Bro Iz glad youz is okaydokeys:thumbup:What happened to yous pantaloons dids theez lasticz get tangleds:lol::lol:Iz is gonna see if my mum needz anys help wif suff ,coz Iz is boreded:bored:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  my mum just came in from the shoppingz & boy is she wet :crazy: I did'nt knoz it woz raining Iz fell asleeep in the bath :blink: going to haz my lunch now then see whatz happeningz with the spotz :sneaky2: they very quiet except for Hollyspotz is snoringz & playingz windyz tunez :arf:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  my mum just came in from the shoppingz & boy is she wet :crazy: I did'nt knoz it woz raining Iz fell asleeep in the bath :blink: going to haz my lunch now then see whatz happeningz with the spotz :sneaky2: they very quiet except for Hollyspotz is snoringz & playingz windyz tunez :arf:


These mums :eek6:Bro zey getz in such a twizzle if theys get wetz,Whats the deal there BroI fink it looks  Iz onlyz beenz wet when I was in the sinks an when i did a flop into the baff one day when my mum was playing with the wet stuff :scared:It waz good funz :thumbup:but Iz got a :scared: fright when it happenededIz had tuna and shrimp forz dinner:thumbsup:HopeIz dosnt lose it laters


----------



## buffie

MorninBro and all cous's :thumbup:Hows us Dids you havz lots a boomin an'lighyninz lastnight.Iz was up watchin for hourz :thumbup:Wez hadz rockets an everfing:thumbsup:My mum fot ahd be scardyz :scared:but Iz waz a brave boy[/I]Dos you fink we will getz more tonight:thumbup:Iz hopes we has more:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezz  Iz still stoned :blink: I dont knowz what all the fuss waz about :biggrin: Banjospotz iz a real wuss Iz teased him wiz my duster :001_cool: Weza hazing them tonightz to Bro but I not sure if Gilbert likez them :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezz  Iz still stoned :blink: I dont knowz what all the fuss waz about :biggrin: Banjospotz iz a real wuss Iz teased him wiz my duster :001_cool: Weza hazing them tonightz to Bro but I not sure if Gilbert likez them :blink:


Geez Bro ahs forgetted bout Gilbert.Hope hez awightTrust spotsbig wuss's


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro are you there :blink: Iz a haveingz a mergency :001_huh:


----------



## frizzy67

yo couz wots the mergency u ok? can iz help


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Cuz Iz dont noz :blink: Iz gota go to the docz :001_unsure: & Simba sez Iz gotta have the sharp thingz in the neck & the poop shoot thingy if he haz owt to do with it :eek6:


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro whatz up.Why youz hav to get ze poop shute thingy and the sharp fing maybe in neck,maybe in bum:scared:Iz youz notz a well Bro.Haz youz finally been :arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro Iz back  I didnt needz the sharp thingz or poopshoot Simba liez :001_huh: I had a great time though Bro :thumbup: the docz tried to listen to my bib with a longz snake :blink: so I jumped on his shoulderz :lol: mum must have been so happyz coz she went a funny red colour :lol: He said Iz a huge paws :001_cool: & I should be ok 

Mum not happy wiz the spotz though they in big trouble :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## buffie

Phew Bro ahz waz worriedFot maybeez you wouldz ave to go hostipalz:scared:Wat a bad lad Simba iz scarin youz like that So no poop shute n' no jaggys in neck I fink youz waz kiddin'us.You sure you waznt wellWatz the spots done .theyz iz alwaze in troublez


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  It waz coz when mum went in the water room after getting the spotz soaked :thumbup: she would'nt let uz in so wez played trampolineing Singing: on the quilt moster :lol: & I got bashed in my right eyez :eek6: it was realy sore Bro :cryin: so Iz kept it shut incase in fell outz :blink: & I waz singing Bro :blush: so mum had to come & sort us out :blink: She wagged finger & everythingz :blink: Anywayz I still kept it shut so she took me in the spotz truck to the docz coz she said wez not paying to goesz tonight :eek6: anywayz Iz ok nowz I can see again :blink: Iz gonna wait till Simba is asleepz then squash him & run away quickz :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  It waz coz when mum went in the water room after getting the spotz soaked :thumbup: she would'nt let uz in so wez played trampolineing Singing: on the quilt moster :lol: & I got bashed in my right eyez :eek6: it was realy sore Bro :cryin: so Iz kept it shut incase in fell outz :blink: & I waz singing Bro :blush: so mum had to come & sort us out :blink: She wagged finger & everythingz :blink: Anywayz I still kept it shut so she took me in the spotz truck to the docz coz she said wez not paying to goesz tonight :eek6: anywayz Iz ok nowz I can see again :blink: Iz gonna wait till Simba is asleepz then squash him & run away quickz :sneaky2: :lol:


Oh Bro waz youz tryings to finds out what it waz like for little pawz wiz no eyez :lol:Jeez it fired backwardz at youz you has to be carefuls now coz yous is nealyz growed upHowz Gilbert  Hope hez warm enuffz:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

I dont noz where hez gone Bro :blink: hiz house iz there & everythingz :confused1: I think Hollyspotz has eatz him :eek6: Iz gonna bash her tailz :sneaky2: then she wontz poke my eyez out :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I dont noz where hez gone Bro :blink: hiz house iz there & everythingz :confused1: I think Hollyspotz has eatz him :eek6: Iz gonna bash her tailz :sneaky2: then she wontz poke my eyez out :lol:


Has you losted Gilbert :crying::cryin::cryin:Wheyz e' gone:confused1:I hopes yous wrong.Hope Hollyspot asnt eated him:scared:If sheez eated him I'll poke her in her eyez


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: YEY Bro  Banjospotz iz gonna helpz you  Maybe Gilbert haz gone to sleepz for the winter Bro :blink: Iz seen a pic on the :crazy: box about thingz that sleepz for like agezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Bro :blink: I could do that Bro


----------



## buffie

Hope youz iz right,Gilbert maybez iz sleepies for winterz.Yeh finks I could sleeps for longz too,but how'd we eat'n stuff Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hope youz iz right,Gilbert maybez iz sleepies for winterz.Yeh finks I could sleeps for longz too,but how'd we eat'n stuff Bro


Oh crapz Bro did'nt think of thatz :blink: maybez Iz a silly pawz like the baldytwolegz sez I am :001_unsure:

Hey Bro whenz your Birthdayz 
are we haveingz a partyz & everythingz so we can bez :arf: I still not done it yet :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh crapz Bro did'nt think of thatz :blink: maybez Iz a silly pawz like the baldytwolegz sez I am :001_unsure:
> 
> Hey Bro whenz your Birthdayz
> are we haveingz a partyz & everythingz so we can bez :arf: I still not done it yet :blink:


Oh Bro you maybez iz a a silly pawz,magin forgotting 'bout crapzYouz gots loads of timez to practice being :arf: coz my birfdayz not till febryz .Corse wez hasin partyzwez will have to fink what to has nearer ze timez:thumbup::thumbup:We ze got santa time to come:scared: Does you knows what it is


----------



## Dally Banjo

Banjospotz sez Santa timez iz :001_cool: he said they go to grandmaz & play in the gardenz :blink: & us pawz are left home alonez hmy::sneaky2: I can get up to allsortz then Bro :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Banjospotz sez Santa timez iz :001_cool: he said they go to grandmaz & play in the gardenz :blink: & us pawz are left home alonez hmy::sneaky2: I can get up to allsortz then Bro :thumbup:


I's no got a grandmaz dont fink(wats a grandma )So doz wez jus get left at Santa time Bro I fot we got pressies 'n crapz an stuff :001_unsure::crying:I heard a big guy in a red suit scooted down the smokey shute wiz a sack of toyz an'stuff:thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro an uvver fing wats wiv the funny fings wiv the spikey heads.Their main mans called :001_rolleyes:Rudolf :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  I not seen granmas either :blink: mum recons santapawz stopz here though :thumbup: Iz gonna go onlinez I see what Iz needz :sneaky2:

That spikey headz guy soundz :001_cool: maybe hez will join our gang


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro I fink the guy wit ze spikey head would be in our gangz.Hez got mates wit same hair do yuz fink theyd be in our gang too:thumbup:Howz your eye, no more trampolining on th equilt monster for a while ,youz might get poopshoot fing 'n needles in neck:scared: next time.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  it waznt my faultz :blink: it waz the spotz they made me do itz :eek6: do you think all the santapawz gang will need pantz to Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  it waznt my faultz :blink: it waz the spotz they made me do itz :eek6: do you think all the santapawz gang will need pantz to Bro :blink:


Dont kow Bro Need an awful lotta pantz Bro,Hey had a fink.You cudz hang youz old pantz on their head treez:lol::lolid you seez anyfink online zat you needid:thumbsup:coz a fink we needz to get us'es list off to santapaws soon:thumbup:


----------



## frizzy67

hey cuz glad urz eye ok now
guess wot cuzs i am now fficially da big boss :thumbup:
mum waz using the sweepy thingy on da floors and i practised hunting when she gotz all the mucksy stuff in a pile i pounced most of it scattered everywhere but i managed to catch bitz and ran away. Mum was so proudz she did the humanz dance and said i was a full missy chief :thumbup::thumbup:
daddytwolegs said we aint doing the wholoe chrstmas thing this year he said we only having a tree with unbreakables and he will do some outside stuff coz its to expensive things for me to wreck wots he mean?. 
hope santaz still comes and his spikey hairs :confused1: i finks they wud be gud members of ourz gang too


----------



## Dally Banjo

You Cuz  well done on killings the sweepingz :thumbup: theyz can be very trickyz :001_cool: wez not haz no tree eitherz :blink: spotz say we haz a longz tree with shiney thingz in on the wall :001_huh: Iz not seez it yet but :sneaky2:

Yo Bro  Iz wantz some more drugz & crapz food :arf: & one of themz mice thingz that wizzez evergwherez :thumbup: & a book on how to mess up baby pawz :devil:


----------



## buffie

Whoaaa up there Bro Wat drus you talkin 'bout:scared:You a junkie Bro :yikes::lol:Wats zis wizzee mouseee  Maybes Iz needz one  Likez ideaz of book to gives us fings to do to babypawz:lol::lol: Yo cuz you iz real Ahz no loud near the sweepinz coz I waz caught playingz in zem and makin big messez:biggrin5:I dont fink Iz hazin tree coz I heard the baldytwolegs 'scussin it an they fink Iz'll climb up it :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro where are you I'm lost


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Iz all wetz :001_cool: the baldytwolegz are realy happy :thumbup: you should see the patternz Iz made on the floor :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz all wetz :001_cool: the baldytwolegz are realy happy :thumbup: you should see the patternz Iz made on the floor :lol:


Ouz you all wetz Brois itz rainy dayz at your houze


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: Yea Bro  Iz even woke up the quilt monster at 3am :sneaky2: to show off my soggy coat  boy was there alot of singing :blink:


----------



## buffie

Wats it like Bro.wez got sunny stuff:thumbup:but it iz freeezzzinggg,fink it must be zis winter fing the baldytwolegs keep goin' on 'bout Maybez we get snow :thumbup::thumbupwats snow Bro )


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Wats it like Bro.wez got sunny stuff:thumbup:but it iz freeezzzinggg,fink it must be zis winter fing the baldytwolegs keep goin' on 'bout Maybez we get snow :thumbup::thumbupwats snow Bro )


Yo Bro  We haz sun here toz Iz hot need to take my pants off :eek6: You no wotz snow iz Bro itz for my snow shoez :blink: Iz gonna go help mum paintz she will be so happy Iz already put stuff on the floor


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  We haz sun here toz Iz hot need to take my pants off :eek6: You no wotz snow iz Bro itz for my snow shoez :blink: Iz gonna go help mum paintz she will be so happy Iz already put stuff on the floor


Yeah Bro Iz knowz itz for youz snow shoezBut Iz dont know at it Iz likeI'z never see'd it beforez


----------



## Dally Banjo

Itz like wet softz stuff I thinkz Bro :blink: that meanz Iz can get realy wet :sneaky2: the baldytwolegz are gonna be so happyz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Itz like wet softz stuff I thinkz Bro :blink: that meanz Iz can get realy wet :sneaky2: the baldytwolegz are gonna be so happyz


Fanks Bro.Waz all confussmicated,'spose will have to wait till it comez


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzez  Iz a been flyingz :thumbup: Mum taught me :001_cool:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzez  Iz a been flyingz :thumbup: Mum taught me :001_cool:


Yo Bro.Watcha mean youz bin flyingz.Howz you do'ed that thenHas you growed wings like a birdie:lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro.Watcha mean youz bin flyingz.Howz you do'ed that thenHas you growed wings like a birdie:lol::lol:


No Bro :blink: itz easy  all youz do Iz keep takeing your mumz pressiez mine lovez my tin foil ball :001_cool: then youz drop itz in the brown cup of sluge :arf: or in the box that spitz out the paper :blink: or on wet paint :sneaky2: & she throws it awayz so Iz go & getz it back :thumbup:

Then if your realy lucky Bro she throwz it over the wall on the stairz & you jumpz on the wallz & follow the ball down for like agez Bro hmy: :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> No Bro :blink: itz easy  all youz do Iz keep takeing your mumz pressiez mine lovez my tin foil ball :001_cool: then youz drop itz in the brown cup of sluge :arf: or in the box that spitz out the paper :blink: or on wet paint :sneaky2: & she throws it awayz so Iz go & getz it back :thumbup:
> 
> Then if your realy lucky Bro she throwz it over the wall on the stairz & you jumpz on the wallz & follow the ball down for like agez Bro hmy: :crazy:


Yo Bro sounds like itz funz.Wish wez hadz the climbin fings:incazzato:Wez just haz floorz and floorz an more floorz:arf: all flatNo where to flyz here Bro:thumbdown:Iz haz idea:idea: Maybez I cudz climb up the big tree fing and get on to the sky and fly from up there:thumbup:Wat d'ya fink Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro sounds like itz funz.Wish wez hadz the climbin fings:incazzato:Wez just haz floorz and floorz an more floorz:arf: all flatNo where to flyz here Bro:thumbdown:Iz haz idea:idea: Maybez I cudz climb up the big tree fing and get on to the sky and fly from up there:thumbup:Wat d'ya fink Bro


Yea Bro :thumbup: just findz the top of your world & whoooosh :blink: Iz been helpingz dad todayz  hez well pleasedz Iz been dusting the 
:crazy: box & he sez Iz makez a better doorz than a windowz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro :thumbup: just findz the top of your world & whoooosh :blink: Iz been helpingz dad todayz  hez well pleasedz Iz been dusting the
> :crazy: box & he sez Iz makez a better doorz than a windowz :blink:


I'z bin helpin' too Bro ,Mum waz clearin' out the big wooden fing with ladders on and i got inside and helped to push everyfin out :thumbup: .She was happy like your mum,Lots of singin' and dancin:crazy:Just cos we does it different to them they fink its wrong


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro  I thinkz we needz to start planing :blink: the bawldytwolegs waz talking last night about baby pawz :arf: Ive got my gear on alreadyz so get a shuffle on


----------



## lymorelynn

Someone say babypawz? I has babypawz here and they is being a right pain in the bum  They iz sooo norty! and dey iz onliz free weeks old! Youz don't want to be avin any babypawz in yor hous cuz :scared:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro & Cuz finks itz too latez ,baby pawz is gonna come soon :scared:Yaah Bro wez haz some vork to be donez Where d'ya get the fancy suit Doz Iz need one az well.Did baldytwolegs say when ze leetle squirtz was comingz:arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

lymorelynn said:


> Someone say babypawz? I has babypawz here and they is being a right pain in the bum  They iz sooo norty! and dey iz onliz free weeks old! Youz don't want to be avin any babypawz in yor hous cuz :scared:


Yo Cuz I haz a plan for baby pawz :arf: you can use it if you want 



buffie said:


> Yo Bro & Cuz finks itz too latez ,baby pawz is gonna come soon :scared:Yaah Bro wez haz some vork to be donez Where d'ya get the fancy suit Doz Iz need one az well.Did baldytwolegs say when ze leetle squirtz was comingz:arf:


You Bro  Iz got you some pantz to :thumbup:



Dont noz when :arf: is comeing :blink: but we needz to be ready Iz back laterz with thez plan :sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ok Bro Iz got thez planz sorted :devil: wez a gonna bake a pie Iz good at bakeing  & Iz found a recipez & everythingz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Ok Bro Iz got thez planz sorted :devil: wez a gonna bake a pie Iz good at bakeing  & Iz found a recipez & everythingz :blink:


Yo Bro youz bin bizzee:lol:Iz luvz that ideaz.Who taught you ze bakingz fing


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro youz bin bizzee:lol:Iz luvz that ideaz.Who taught you ze bakingz fing


Iz dont noz Bro :blink: Iz can just do itz  I like doing itz on Hollyspotz boy does she get spotty :001_huh: Iz got the ideaz out of that book Bro you mem the one about Tom Kittenz :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz dont noz Bro :blink: Iz can just do itz  I like doing itz on Hollyspotz boy does she get spotty :001_huh: Iz got the ideaz out of that book Bro you mem the one about Tom Kittenz :lol:


Yo Bro that iz the book wat tells us wat wez can do to babypawz:idea:We has to get finking hats on :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Wez could post him somewherez :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Wez could makez ze MC pie sommat like zis all we needz is the pastry hat on it:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Wez could makez ze MC pie sommat like zis all we needz is the pastry hat on it:thumbup:


Yo Bro was iz that youz I thought you waz a big pawz :blink: Iz a found my apronz dont want to get my pantz in a mezz again :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro was iz that youz I thought you waz a big pawz :blink: Iz a found my apronz dont want to get my pantz in a mezz again :blink:


Oh Bro zats one of those "pics" that the baldytwolegs get out to make youz feelz like a prize plank :sneaky2:Iz a big pawz now Bro:biggrin5:Rightz whats wez gonna do wiff zis babypawz:lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro zats one of those "pics" that the baldytwolegs get out to make youz feelz like a prize plank :sneaky2:Iz a big pawz now Bro:biggrin5:Rightz whats wez gonna do wiff zis babypawz:lol::lol:


Oh yea Bro Iz tried to get ridz of them with the sludge cup but I thinkz they still alive :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh yea Bro Iz tried to get ridz of them with the sludge cup but I thinkz they still alive :blink:


I fink it take summat bigger than sludge cup to get rid of 'em BroTherez loadz o' them we will need ze planz to get ridz of 'em


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz think if we squashez baby pawz into the noisy box that spits out paperz that might do it Bro :thumbup: we can getz rid of two probz at the same time


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz think if we squashez baby pawz into the noisy box that spits out paperz that might do it Bro :thumbup: we can getz rid of two probz at the same time


:thumbup:Zats what I callz usingz youz brainz :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hey Bro  can you hear me Bro Iz in Narniz Iz been here for like ages & nothing :blink:

Iz waz outside must have beenz realy late Bro coz the sun wasnt switched on :blink: & there waz this funny cold wet stuff falling out of the sky Bro :crazy: I sat for like ages & then dad banged on the wall filler & told me to get inz before I turned blue :blink: then Iz heard dad telling Banjospotz that it was like the film through the wardrobe so Iz been sat here in Narniz for like ages :blink: I heard mum callingz me but Iz dead clever & said nowt :sneaky2: itz a bit boringz bro & very dark
:blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro  can you hear me Bro Iz in Narniz Iz been here for like ages & nothing :blink:
> 
> Iz waz outside must have beenz realy late Bro coz the sun wasnt switched on :blink: & there waz this funny cold wet stuff falling out of the sky Bro :crazy: I sat for like ages & then dad banged on the wall filler & told me to get inz before I turned blue :blink: then Iz heard dad telling Banjospotz that it was like the film through the wardrobe so Iz been sat here in Narniz for like ages :blink: I heard mum callingz me but Iz dead clever & said nowt :sneaky2: itz a bit boringz bro & very dark
> :blink:


Yo Bro wats zis Narniz fing .Iz zat gotta witchy wardrobe wit a big pussycat:scared:Why youz there BroIz you scared:scared: of zat white stuff:arf:My mum keeps bringin' some in when she goes out to feed the feathery,flying fingsIve heard her say that she's glad she buyeded lots of food cos wez is nearly snowed inWhat was it like sittin' outside in the funny white stuff,was it Brrrrrrrrrr,shiverrringggg


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz ok Bro Iz got my snow shoez :thumbup: mum doing dance though :blink: coz Iz realy wetz now  & the spotz grumpy coz they not been outz yet theyz not got snow shoez Bro :eek6:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz ok Bro Iz got my snow shoez :thumbup: mum doing dance though :blink: coz Iz realy wetz now  & the spotz grumpy coz they not been outz yet theyz not got snow shoez Bro :eek6:


Hay Bro Do youz not haz any spare snow shoez ,just like pantz,for the spotz.Then they can go and playz in zi snowz and stop being grumpyz :thumbup:haz youz bin out in the white stuff again Bro.Ahz bin finkin' Bro where doez the white stuff go coz some of it is goin'but I dont know where it iz


----------



## catzz

Hey cuz's
We don't got no white stuff here. Mebee zat iz where your white stuff iz goin. Me and my mumcat keep going outside but our toezes iz freeeeeeezin and the green stuff is all crunchy. I likes da noiz it makes but it hurts my toez. Da big boy cat from next door keeps coming to see if we'z are playin out. My mumcat likes him but he is a bit tooo big for me to play wiv. I iz too littul and tooo scared. Finks I'll go sleep by da warm thing.
Kiera


----------



## buffie

Yo Cuz Kiera.Howz you and your mumz.Haz youz not got zi white stuff.Wez got lotz of it :arf:it iz boringz now.My mum sayz shez given up tryingz to dig her car outI fink youz shud stay in the house beside the warm fing:thumbup:


----------



## catzz

We iz goin by da warm fing now after I haz played wiv my bran new box - itz ace :thumbup:. Our mum made me and my mumcat come inside. She said it waz toooooo cold and shez not paying a fortune to have da warm fingz on and us to be in and out all day long  I want to see some white stuff. I haz neber seen it. i fink it wouldn't be boring. I like catching fings so maybe I could catch it wen it comes out of da sky?


----------



## buffie

You got a new box Cuz:thumbup:Iz lovez boxez,the bigger the better:lolo you want to see my snow Iz take a fingy of it wiff ma magic box :biggrin5:.Dont know if it iz still zer now coz I put it in my magic box:sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzz 

:yikes: Bro you gotz like loadz of white stuffz, all the squeaky stuff haz gone now Bro mum sez itz coz Iz been dancingz in itz all day :blink: Itz all slipslidey now & Banjospotz just went weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee & iz limpingz now  Iz gonna talk to the warmz wall now & get my shoez warm


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro.Wez still got loadsa white stuff:arf:and I fink wez is gonna get loadz more:scared:I heard my mum saying ze skyz iz full of it Iz wrapped up in my furry fleecy fing beside the warm wall and Iz iz toastie hot:thumbup:Hope Banjo spots is okay dokey What a silly spotFings will get bad if zis white stuff doesnt go away soonz.Howz my mum meant to get me crapz if it is all white:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  the squeeky stuffz iz back but only out the front :blink: & there was a big bang when two tin cans on round thingz tried to rub noses  mum was on one coz it happend near the spotz tin can but itz ok :thumbup: Iz trying to work outz how to get out the frontz & play in the squeeky stuffz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  the squeeky stuffz iz back but only out the front :blink: & there was a big bang when two tin cans on round thingz tried to rub noses  mum was on one coz it happend near the spotz tin can but itz ok :thumbup: Iz trying to work outz how to get out the frontz & play in the squeeky stuffz :blink:


Yo Bro wez got more white squeaky stuff,my mumz not happy coz her tin can wiv round fings is lostShe says it iz somewhere in the drive but Iz cant seez it:scared:How comes you only got squeaky stuff at the frontIz got loadz back and front ,top and bottom and ze sides too :arfont fink you should goz out zi fronts Bro.thats where all the tin canz wiff round fings play and they iz bad news:001_unsure:I caught some squeaky stuff in my magic box again Bro .Iz sent you some


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz not goingz out the frontz Bro Hollyspots sez its brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr she's praying to the warm thing :blink: Iz think therez no squeeky stuffz out back coz dad put loads of stuffz down so the spots would'nt go weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee again :blink: Iz helpingz mum though Iz killed the net wall filler :sneaky2: she was well happyz when she got back with Banjospotz in the tin can before :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz not goingz out the frontz Bro Hollyspots sez its brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr she's praying to the warm thing :blink: Iz think therez no squeeky stuffz out back coz dad put loads of stuffz down so the spots would'nt go weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee again :blink: Iz helpingz mum though Iz killed the net wall filler :sneaky2: she was well happyz when she got back with Banjospotz in the tin can before :thumbup:


Hey Bro Iz gonna stay in my furry,fleecy warm bed :thumbup:It iz freeeeeeeezinggggggggg outside:arf:I fink Your mum iz alwayz happyz You must be a really clever pawz:thumbup:I waz talkin to the net wall filler earlier but mum said Iz waz to stop trying to play wiff it


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Howz ya doing with allz the white stuffz hope your mum haz got lots of crap stored up for you :blink:

Iz just had some marmite stuffz :blink: coz Iz been nearly :arf: :thumbup: but nothing happendz yet :cryin: Itz not fair Bro the pensionerz are alwayz being :arf: Scutter did it from the top of the fridge yezterdayz  boy was dad happyz about that he sez we allz goingz to have buckets stuck under ourz chinz :blink:


----------



## Kiwi

You iz all compeletlyutterlyabsolutelybarkingmieowingmad! Thank god - I thought I was the only one...:lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Couz  Iz got spotz that do barking :blink: Iz hatez itz Iz rushez out to the yard & sit on the seat at the the hole in the wallz so I can seez whatz happeningz :blink: The bawldytwolegz call the spotz the door bellz :crazy:


----------



## thedeans

yo couz - itz luna - been lookin everywherez for yer

I az beans buzy - i made it onto the baldytwolegs food bowl - they waz so imprezzed they all stood up and cheered - then to save me legs (i waz puffed) they helped me downz again!! that was way nice waansnt it!!

waz bit miffed last night I did all me effort and showed em me climbing skills an they put me back at start!! - fink they wanted anuffer demo - so iz did it again and again then notsobaldytwolegs putz me back and puts big wood wall in the hole - i az no chance can't even sees the top so I az to go to sleep - fink I might ave to refink things - its as a shinny fing on it wonder if it might be a magic fing.. maybe it sort the wood fing out wot you fink???

anywayz the spots ave left some brekkie i is off to clean it awayz - leest i can do after avin a wash from em this morning


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Couz  Youz needz to ask my Bro Meekoz hez realyz :001_cool: at climbingz Iz not very goodz Iz good at pullingz thingz down though like the windowz fillerz & that thing in the water room :sneaky2: dad waz well happyz when Iz pulled that downz he did the dance & sang a songz about me goingz back to where Iz came from :blink:

My spotz neverz leave me food :blink: Hollyspotz nearlyz swollowed me when Iz tryed to see what she was haveingz for her tea :blink:


----------



## buffie

Yo bro and Cuz's How's it goin'Wez still got squeaky stuff haz youz got it too:thumbup:My garden iz white:yikes:My mumz not happy:incazzato:Oh bro way to go :thumbup:youz nearly been :arf:.youz gonna be a member of the :arf: gang :lol:Iz had that marmite stuff its nice  aint it.Mumz got lotz a crap 'n stuff she had a load came in a big tin can wiv round fingz,coz she cant find her tin can .Its hidin' in the squeaky stuffYo Cuz Luna when I waz a babypawz iz used to climb up fings if I coudnt reach,like baldytwolegs legz :lol::lol:It made them so happyz they sang the ohya song:crying:and said the "words":scared:Im nearly a big pawz now but I still go up ze window fillerz sometimez :thumbup:Yo Kiwi whatcha mean wez iz all madWez iz jus' happyz :lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwi

Yo broz'ncozziez - forget da dum Kiwi (she juz da help). Itz me - Sweetiezzz! :lol: Da help juz got back (gon lef me, sly-like whilz me waz juz chilin) . I woz starving, soze I gonna fire da dum dingo. Na howza zister ta survive with thiz twolegworthnuffin???  Iz got a plan for reeeul payback tho'...She tink she gonna plant a big treez in da chilin room wid all dat bling an Iiz gonna juz lookit??? Yohoho to youz too - da clawz iz tingling an redy for mojo...I'iz littul but BAAaaaaaaad:arf:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Yo broz'ncozziez - forget da dum Kiwi (she juz da help). Itz me - Sweetiezzz! :lol: Da help juz got back (gon lef me, sly-like whilz me waz juz chilin) . I woz starving, soze I gonna fire da dum dingo. Na howza zister ta survive with thiz twolegworthnuffin???  Iz got a plan for reeeul payback tho'...She tink she gonna plant a big treez in da chilin room wid all dat bling an Iiz gonna juz lookit??? Yohoho to youz too - da clawz iz tingling an redy for mojo...I'iz littul but BAAaaaaaaad:arf:


Yo Sweetie soundz az ifs you gonna fitz right in :thumbup:You haz the lingo an evry fing:lol:Your baldytwolegs soundz like she needz tellin'Wez no havin' ze climby,jaggy,green fing wiv stuff coz my mum finks Iz I'll climb up itz :sneaky2:She not wrong there:biggrin5:Iz you jus a babypawz then Sweetie


----------



## Kiwi

Yo Buffiebro! Whooze ya callin a baby??! Jeeez - Juz coz I is liddle, dont mean nuffin yeh coz I iz tuff an dat big green ting gon die . I iz all growd up an got smartz . Dat twolegcannadonuffinrite'ceptopenacan Kiwi girl - she say I'm gonna be 3 in 7 months (why can't she adz??) So I iz big enuf to help da gang change da world. In fac - you sure you can handle dat tree o yourz alone?? I got goodcrazy clawz an reaaul cattitude .


----------



## Kiwi

Yo bro Banjallydo - you wid uz or you gon fishin???


----------



## buffie

So Cuz youz a bigpawzIz no haszin a green jaggy fing coz Iz 'ill break it in minutes, and mum saz if I did zat Iz would find out how za funny baldytwolegs wiff wingz got up on zi top of ze jaggy fing:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:Yawn: Yo Bro & Couz Iz had to nap :Yawn: :blink: Iz sick of listenting to the bawldytwolegz goingz on abouts baby pawz :arf: Banjospotz sez :arf: will be a new friendz for me but Iz got other ideaz hey Bro :sneaky2:

Wez not got no treebling thingz:blink: but Iz a gonna hang out a pair of my old pantz & see if I getz any drugz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :Yawn: Yo Bro & Couz Iz had to nap :Yawn: :blink: Iz sick of listenting to the bawldytwolegz goingz on abouts baby pawz :arf: Banjospotz sez :arf: will be a new friendz for me but Iz got other ideaz hey Bro :sneaky2:
> 
> Wez not got no treebling thingz:blink: but Iz a gonna hang out a pair of my old pantz & see if I getz any drugz :blink:


Yo Bro az hearz talk of babypawz again:arf:Iz wez still gonna make piez an stuff wiv him:thumbup:How your :arf: practise goin'.Haz you managed to :arf: yet Banj spotz iz just tryin togetz you to keep babypawz out his roadz I fink:sneaky2:You dont needz a new friend youz got me


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro az hearz talk of babypawz again:arf:Iz wez still gonna make piez an stuff wiv him:thumbup:How your :arf: practise goin'.Haz you managed to :arf: yet Banj spotz iz just tryin togetz you to keep babypawz out his roadz I fink:sneaky2:You dont needz a new friend youz got me


Iz noz Bro :thumbup: Iz tried to tell emz :blink: still not been :arf: yet how longz doez it takez Iz getting bordz waitngz & I dont likez that marmitez stuffz :arf: :blink: thatz nearly az bad az wormzing :blink:


----------



## Kiwi

Yo broz - i got big pants too an wanna play but we got internections problemz :confused1: and diz machine gon zonked on us. We bin cut off onze an got spammed on our e-mail. I gonna chil whilz da help goze sort it out. Juz don' change da world widout me yeah?? I need help wid retraining the twolegs in pant-hanging an all....Peace an respec  x


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz noz Bro :thumbup: Iz tried to tell emz :blink: still not been :arf: yet how longz doez it takez Iz getting bordz waitngz & I dont likez that marmitez stuffz :arf: :blink: thatz nearly az bad az wormzing :blink:


Wez will just have to make them seez that a babypawz wud be a beeg mistakez.Just fink, window fillers rippedWater room curtain ,pulled down,,leetle tinkles on ze floor clothez:lol::lol:,squishy poo in ze slipperzI fink if wez triez we will soon make themz seez eet is a big mistakes


----------



## Kiwi

I reon youz lucky t'have babypaws - I'iz all lone - no spots no nuffin :frown2:Sounz fun if you can chase'nsquash em n'make babypawspie'nstuff :thumbup: s'long as dey know to stay away from yur pantz, crapz, treetz n'all :nono:...


----------



## thedeans

I iz well miffed - my smoothybaldytwolegs az gone - baldytwolegs sayz she doesn't av foo no more so az gone cool - i gots cool every night but i don't go throu the glass wall to do it!!!so bit confuzzed
baldytwolegs said if she waz william air she could stay and snuggle all day - she was even doin singing fing I fink she wants to be william air so flippin bad
I wanna meet William air e sounds well good - is he at cool to??
Spots went throu the glass wall today - and i followz em - well nearly - baldytwolegs did fast running and a dance and a squeel - but she really didn't need to scoop me - i didn't need a cuddle - i was exploring - she says babypaws can't go there - hmmm we shall see:devil:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzzzz  Iz haveingz a bad day :blink: mum sez she is gonna sort my pantz out once & for all :blink::blink: Iz no my fault Iz got big pantz :cryin: Holly spotz went out dressed up earlier :crazy: she looked dead weird & everythingz she not happy she sez its baltic out there :blink: I dont knowz what shez on aboutz Iz :001_cool: in the yard might have to go back inz soon & flick the white stuffz off my snow shoez all over everythingz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezzzzz  Iz haveingz a bad day :blink: mum sez she is gonna sort my pantz out once & for all :blink::blink: Iz no my fault Iz got big pantz :cryin: Holly spotz went out dressed up earlier :crazy: she looked dead weird & everythingz she not happy she sez its baltic out there :blink: I dont knowz what shez on aboutz Iz :001_cool: in the yard might have to go back inz soon & flick the white stuffz off my snow shoez all over everythingz :sneaky2:


Yo Bro and coz's.Itz snowin 'again :arf: Mumz:incazzato::cursing: :crying: :crazy: :mad5: :mad2:an' everyfin Wez snowed in again :arf:Whats wrong wiz youz pantz BroIz bored Bro  I needz summat to do.Im sittin on my tree watchin the tin canz wiff round fings ,theyz all goin' whizzzzzzzz& wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee all overs ze place:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro and coz's.Itz snowin 'again :arf: Mumz:incazzato::cursing: :crying: :crazy: :mad5: :mad2:an' everyfin Wez snowed in again :arf:Whats wrong wiz youz pantz BroIz bored Bro  I needz summat to do.Im sittin on my tree watchin the tin canz wiff round fings ,theyz all goin' whizzzzzzzz& wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee all overs ze place:thumbup:


Cool Bro  Iz not sure Iz heard that songz Bro :blink: but mum was very happy when she waz doingz the funny walk to the tin can on wheels earlier :blink::crazy:

Iz been keeping a big tat in myz pantz Bro :sneaky2: but the bawldytwolegz found itz last night when Iz waz beingz cute & all :blushing: itz my newz tatic against baby pawz :arf: arriving :blink: but me thinkz Iz gonna have to thinkz of somet else :huh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Cool Bro  Iz not sure Iz heard that songz Bro :blink: but mum was very happy when she waz doingz the funny walk to the tin can on wheels earlier :blink::crazy:
> 
> Iz been keeping a big tat in myz pantz Bro :sneaky2: but the bawldytwolegz found itz last night when Iz waz beingz cute & all :blushing: itz my newz tatic against baby pawz :arf: arriving :blink: but me thinkz Iz gonna have to thinkz of somet else :huh:


Oh Bro drat itz,they finded your tatDont fink cute will work :hand:It iz gonna take some fought zis "Ban ze Babypawz"wez will have to put us's finkin'caps on:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

Hey Deansybabe - youz a babypaws so what scarze you? :ihih:We don wan to scarze YOU juz al dem new kritterz . Howzabout a big gang of spotz? altho yourz nHolly nBanjo won scarez de pantz of nuffin lestin dey start snoopin for tat wid teeth :ciappa: You foun william yet? Ifin you do, Kiwi seyz she wants to be one too an den she wud build me a hooooge hideaway an i cud hav a cool party too wid pizza n'chken an all! :001_tt2: Fine him quik Deansy - we gotta lot at steak here now...


----------



## catzz

Yo cuz's. 
I haz been a very clever Kiera pawz. :thumbup: My mum waz seying that I can't go in da water room no mor coz I keep rippin up that paper roll fing dat she keeps in there. I fort it waz a good prezent - nice and soft on her feet wen she gets up in da mornin But enyway I SNUCK in... I crawled under da bath so she culdn't find me. It waz all soggy under there so I started scratchinz and digginz reeely hard. I fort it waz da way to da secret place. I waz scratchinz and digginz wen all of a sudden a bit of da floor fell down:scared: I poked my hed through da hole an I waz at the very top of da Kitchen!!!!!!  I saw my mum and she waz singin an dancin. she waz VERY happy:thumbup: I shouted at her to tell her it waz me and den she started singing and dancin at me!!! I iz pleezed dat I make her soooo happy:thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Yo Cuz Kiera youz sure iz a clever pawz.Betz yous mum waz real pleased wiz you:thumbup:Waz youz not scared:scared:When you seed'd ze beeg holeYouz could haved falled froo in to ze kitchy room:eek6:


----------



## catzz

Well cuz - I waz a bit sprized but it waz not a big hole. It waz jus the right size for my hed to poke frew. I haz tried to get bak in da water room to make it bigga but now da door is very tite shut. Even my mumcat can't get frew it. 

I fink my mum is a meany but she sez I am costing her a forchoon. I fink a forchoon is a good fing so dat iz nice. I iz a good pawz:thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro and all Cuzs.Iz bin in a big box:thumbup:Eet iz full of zi sparkley.shiney stuff,some was jaggyand hurted me :crying::crying:My mum sayz it iz to decorate for Christmas:001_unsure:watz ChristmasI has bin tryin'to play wiff it all  but mum sayz it will all go away if Iz doznt stop:scared:I dont want itz to go Bro:cryin::cryin:Iz wantz Christmas to stay:incazzato:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzzezzz  Wow Bro is chritmaz a box :blink: I thinkz youz needz some bigger diggaz Couz 

Iz a been busy thinkingz :blink: thez a but up thiz thing on the wallz :blink: & itz got lotz a shiney dangly toyz on but Iz cant reach :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink: I nearlyz gotz there but wow can dad move quickz :blink: he even faster than Hollyspotz if a pensioner iz :arf: so Iz back to the thinkingz :blink: mum sez Iz better not bother or Iz a gonna haz my pantz in bother :blink: butz itz soooooooooooooooooooooo good Iz a gotta getz itz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro .My Christmas soundz like yourz:thumbup:My mum tries to put zis fing wiff sparkleystuff an toyz an everyfing but I got it Bro .I got it an pulled an' pulled an it fell an then I got all ze toyz an waz havin'fun :devil:then mum came an said that waz thatWhat was what Bro Now Christmas iz back in ze box :cryin::cryin: Fink i did a bad fing Bro :sad:


----------



## thedeans

Yo bro & cuz - I tooo az de kissmas box an I as kissmas tee, is well good it is BIGGG scratching post wif ooge red fings i can bat
I az got good game wif de spots i nock the card fings off an they eat em, mummy did the singin and put spots "IN DE BEDDD - NOW!!!" then enry came out to play iz not like im ee noisey
Wispa let me play wif er today - but she still de boss, she can get de mice from de field, mummy does does like em she does a bigg dance esp when dem mice runs in d living room


----------



## buffie

thedeans said:


> Yo bro & cuz - I tooo az de kissmas box an I as kissmas tee, is well good it is BIGGG scratching post wif ooge red fings i can bat
> I az got good game wif de spots i nock the card fings off an they eat em, mummy did the singin and put spots "IN DE BEDDD - NOW!!!" then enry came out to play iz not like im ee noisey
> Wispa let me play wif er today - but she still de boss, she can get de mice from de field, mummy does does like em she does a bigg dance esp when dem mice runs in d living room


Yo cuz zis christmas fing is everywherez Howz itz yous has mouses that runz round houseMy mouses jus ly there till Iz bat then or pickz them up and flingz them


----------



## thedeans

Wispas mice are nice and warm andz still runz around for a bit thenz mummy getz em and putz em back in de field - sometimez she getz all french an getz frogz an sometimez she gets BIG worm - me daddy doez the dance then runs away - it makes mummy laugh so i finks the big worm iz well good when I get big I'm going to the field for big worm - but mummy sayz NOOO flappy fings thou esp not the noisey knocking one coz she will be  an i will be spot food


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro .My Christmas soundz like yourz:thumbup:My mum tries to put zis fing wiff sparkleystuff an toyz an everyfing but I got it Bro .I got it an pulled an' pulled an it fell an then I got all ze toyz an waz havin'fun :devil:then mum came an said that waz thatWhat was what Bro Now Christmas iz back in ze box :cryin::cryin: Fink i did a bad fing Bro :sad:


Yo Bro  thatz no fairz :blink: you should come round herez coz Iz recon if we can get the tree thing that goez into the top of the worldz we can reach our chritmaz thingz :sneaky2:



thedeans said:


> Yo bro & cuz - I tooo az de kissmas box an I as kissmas tee, is well good it is BIGGG scratching post wif ooge red fings i can bat
> I az got good game wif de spots i nock the card fings off an they eat em, mummy did the singin and put spots "IN DE BEDDD - NOW!!!" then enry came out to play iz not like im ee noisey
> Wispa let me play wif er today - but she still de boss, she can get de mice from de field, mummy does does like em she does a bigg dance esp when dem mice runs in d living room


Yo Couz  allz my micez are under the unitz thingz :blink: my mum haz to crawl aroundz & pokez them outz for me to put back underz again :lol: shez well happyz with me for doingz that


----------



## catzz

I do dat wiv my meeses too. Dey iz all under da really cold fing in da kitchy room. I haf to keep dem der coz uverwize my mumcat steals dem Dey iz MY meeses


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro can Iz come round to yourz :thumbup:can I Iz 'd like zat.We could climb the tree fing to the top of the world and get all ze christmas fings:thumbup:Coz my mum hasnt given me my christmas back yetHey Cuz I hidez my mousez under the big white fing too:thumbup:an sometimez under the fing where baldytwolegs sit watching a picture on the wall


----------



## catzz

Hey cuz's

Itz neerly Kismass:thumbup: Me and my mumcat are goin on holday again to da place where da nice laydee looks after us. Wen we wer der last time der woz sum babypawz in da room next to us. I wanted to play wif dem but i woz no allowd  Maybe der will be mor babypawz there and dis time maybe I can play wif them

I fort I would sey happy kismass to all of my cuz's before I go :thumbup:

Kiera


----------



## buffie

catzz said:


> Hey cuz's
> 
> Itz neerly Kismass:thumbup: Me and my mumcat are goin on holday again to da place where da nice laydee looks after us. Wen we wer der last time der woz sum babypawz in da room next to us. I wanted to play wif dem but i woz no allowd  Maybe der will be mor babypawz there and dis time maybe I can play wif them
> 
> I fort I would sey happy kismass to all of my cuz's before I go :thumbup:
> 
> Kiera


Yo Bro and all Cuz's Kiera's is offz on ze holz again:thumbup: zay iz sooo luckyz.I dont know wat zis christmas lark iz but it must be summat good:thumbup:Not sure about zi big geezer in red though:scared:eez got dogs wiff jaggy fings on their headz,They pull a big bed fing full of prezzies for uz guyz:thumbup:Merry Christmas to you all:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Mewwy Cwismus to all my cuzzes :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Opes youz all getz pressies from da big man in wed. me an babypawz are havin lots of fun wiv peoples comin to play wiv us. Babypawz likez mum's Chwismus tree :thumbup: but she is :eek6::eek6:I just sit an wotch them


----------



## buffie

lymorelynn said:


> Mewwy Cwismus to all my cuzzes :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Opes youz all getz pressies from da big man in wed. me an babypawz are havin lots of fun wiv peoples comin to play wiv us. Babypawz likez mum's Chwismus tree :thumbup: but she is :eek6::eek6:I just sit an wotch them


Merry Christmas babypawz,Hope zi big guy in the red pj's bringz youz all lotz of the toyz stuff:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TatiLie

Merry Christmas to all my new friends!
I hope you'll get some nice stuff from Santa. 

I already got mine a few days ago, a beautiful collar (from Mog's Togs, really fancy and exclusive!). I really don't know how it looks on me because Tati put it where I can't see it! How stupid is that??!! I wish I could wear a collar like a bracelet! I tried but it keeps falling out!! Anyway, Tati always saying that I'm 'tanto bella' and 'lindona' but I don't know much of that mixture of languages she speaks yet but if it means that I'm as beautiful as the cat that lives inside the mirror, I'm very happy :lolthat cat is gorgeous, but not friendly at all!).:confused1:

I'm going away to a nice hotel on the countryside (hence the collar with my microchip code) while my staff is enjoying some weeks away (considering the chaos on the airports, I'm much better off!). So, my dear friends, I hope to see you all in great shape (not much of a rounder shape, please, obesity seems a big problem among us during this time of the year) in 2011. Happy New Year!

Hugs,
Ari


----------



## buffie

Yo Ari You goin' on ze holidayz too :thumbup:Hope ze big Ho Ho Ho guy findz ya okayWe seez ya soon.Have a Happy Christmas xx


----------



## frizzy67

Yo everyonze, Hope you allz had a goodz xmas :thumbup:
I gotz my new baby pawz off Santaz but she is as big as me and she iz sooo much funz. my mammybaldylegs sayz I am such a goodz girl coz I didnt touch the tree fingy and Xena my babypawz wrecked it in 10 mins it was cool to watch shez got on the shelf fingy and jumped she flew into it :lol::lol::lol:
we had loadz of peoplez come for craps n stuff and Xena hid in the draw in the spare room there waz about 10 peoples looking for her for about an hour tey were all doing the funny dance fing :lol::lol::lol:
She is soooo cool shes my new best friend I finkz she wants to join our gangz
all my lovez Lamia xx


----------



## buffie

frizzy67 said:


> Yo everyonze, Hope you allz had a goodz xmas :thumbup:
> I gotz my new baby pawz off Santaz but she is as big as me and she iz sooo much funz. my mammybaldylegs sayz I am such a goodz girl coz I didnt touch the tree fingy and Xena my babypawz wrecked it in 10 mins it was cool to watch shez got on the shelf fingy and jumped she flew into it :lol::lol::lol:
> we had loadz of peoplez come for craps n stuff and Xena hid in the draw in the spare room there waz about 10 peoples looking for her for about an hour tey were all doing the funny dance fing :lol::lol::lol:
> She is soooo cool shes my new best friend I finkz she wants to join our gangz
> all my lovez Lamia xx


Yo Cuz Lamia.You got a babypawz from Santa :arf: hez betters stayz away fron herez wiff them babypawz fings.Me an'my Bro is finkin'up all kinds of fings to do when heez babypawz comes:sneaky2:Why you not climbz ze tree fingy,Bro and me didnt getz a tree fing cos our baldytwolegs noo we wouldz have to much of the funz wiff it:thumbup:Zis Xena dude can join us gangz but shez gotta behavez n' do fings we saz ,She can keep Bro's babypawz companyz:lol:


----------



## frizzy67

Yo cuz its Xena here my big sis Lamia sayz that you sed I can join urs gang fanks a lots :thumbup:
I promise to do as youz seyz heres a couple of pics me and Lamia shakin on the deals for me to be good in urz gang and me gettingz into the tree fingz I got lots of holes in it already and lots of ball things of it onto the floor


----------



## tellingtails

> Yo cuz its Xena here my big sis Lamia sayz that you sed I can join urs gang fanks a lots
> I promise to do as youz seyz heres a couple of pics me and Lamia shakin on the deals for me to be good in urz gang and me gettingz into the tree fingz I got lots of holes in it already and lots of ball things of it onto the floor


Xena I is gladz all thatz extra trainin we did has come in handy, my baldytwolegs would not approve, but daddyz is very proud of you, you wreck that tree girl.:thumbup::thumbup:

Love dadz

Ps Pics of me girl in trainin and a Pic of me as she getz her good lookz off me,and not off her mother, dont tellz her thatz as she getz all upsetz and stop givin me some of the goodz stuff


----------



## TatiLie

Oh, you are so lucky to get new paw friends for Xmas!!! 
I got some humans from Santa 
I woke up xmas morning with a lot of noise from the door. I thought "Hey, it's Santa! I may get more presents!!" And guess what was that???? Humans!!! Loads of them!!! I think Tati ordered them from Zooplus because they were all in German!! I thought to myself "that's definitely NOT what I asked from Santa!". Anyway, it was more fun than I first thought. I was a bit shy at first, but then after I was having fun sniffing their feet and getting food from the human kitten (human kittens are so strange, right?? I just hope Tati is neutered... I surely couldn't stand human kittens all the time). Anyway, something wrong might have happened. I don't understand well. Maybe they came damaged like most of Zooplus stuff. The thing is that after a while they were all gone. I hope that Tati gets a refund so she can buy me a bird feeder because I surely enjoy watching the birds outside. And they make much less of a mess than the humans.


----------



## buffie

TatiLie said:


> Oh, you are so lucky to get new paw friends for Xmas!!!
> I got some humans from Santa
> I woke up xmas morning with a lot of noise from the door. I thought "Hey, it's Santa! I may get more presents!!" And guess what was that???? Humans!!! Loads of them!!! I think Tati ordered them from Zooplus because they were all in German!! I thought to myself "that's definitely NOT what I asked from Santa!". Anyway, it was more fun than I first thought. I was a bit shy at first, but then after I was having fun sniffing their feet and getting food from the human kitten (human kittens are so strange, right?? I just hope Tati is neutered... I surely couldn't stand human kittens all the time). Anyway, something wrong might have happened. I don't understand well. Maybe they came damaged like most of Zooplus stuff. The thing is that after a while they were all gone. I hope that Tati gets a refund so she can buy me a bird feeder because I surely enjoy watching the birds outside. And they make much less of a mess than the humans.


Yo Cuz Ari seemz like youz hadz a strange christmas,wat was wiff all zem baldytwolegs fings.Did zey comes and eats yous dinnersan they speaks funny language hmy:jeez oh cuz Baldytwolegs speaks funny anyways but foreign funny:scared:Hope you gets your birdy fing instead of them funny fingz


----------



## buffie

frizzy67 said:


> Yo cuz its Xena here my big sis Lamia sayz that you sed I can join urs gang fanks a lots :thumbup:
> I promise to do as youz seyz heres a couple of pics me and Lamia shakin on the deals for me to be good in urz gang and me gettingz into the tree fingz I got lots of holes in it already and lots of ball things of it onto the floor


Ho babypawz Cuz Xena youz is ok for a babypawz ,jus member youz haz to be good to us olderz gang members Hey why youz dad in ze jail .Haz he bin a bad pawz


----------



## tellingtails

I hasz me own pad as me baldytwolegs left me bitz intact, and I likez to sprayz everywherez,itz great still havin ma bitz get to love up all the ladyz,and have lotz of little onez to help turn more baldytwolegs into slaves:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie

tellingtails said:


> I hasz me own pad as me baldytwolegs left me bitz intact, and I likez to sprayz everywherez,itz great still havin ma bitz get to love up all the ladyz,and have lotz of little onez to help turn more baldytwolegs into slaves:thumbup::thumbup:


Zis wat 'appens wen yous iz in the "pad".You has a spray fing wat you spraz folks wiff:thumbupont knowz 'bout zis babypawz makin bit tho':arf:Az dont like them fings:scared:


----------



## tellingtails

buffie said:


> Zis wat 'appens wen yous iz in the "pad".You has a spray fing wat you spraz folks wiff:thumbupont knowz 'bout zis babypawz makin bit tho':arf:Az dont like them fings:scared:


I lovez ma fing, alwayz cleanin it just incase like, you never knowz when I needz it.

As for sprayz the folks, dont wastz the good stuffz,its like ma baldytwolegs son, his Calvin klein thingy ma bob, just sprays for the ladyz.

Wished I could tell him he needs more than his calvin klein thingy ma bob:lol::lol:


----------



## frizzy67

> Ps Pics of me girl in trainin and a Pic of me as she getz her good lookz off me,and not off her mother, dont tellz her thatz as she getz all upsetz and stop givin me some of the goodz stuff
> Attached Thumbnails


Yo cuz hello
hey dad(Xena) yo uncle Juke(Lamia) its goodz to see yaz on here fanx ur baldytwolegs daddy for teaching us good to wreck the tree fingy and dont tell ya baldytwolegsmammy coz ya daddy'll get into loadz of bovver :lol::lol:
I loves it here Lamia is such good fun n she lets me lie on her whens i'm tired too
:thumbup::thumbup: miss you and mumz but my baldytwolegs says in summer we can comes over to urs pads to see yaz Is summerz when the white stuff goez coz its getting less now so that must be soon.


----------



## tellingtails

frizzy67 said:


> Yo cuz hello
> hey dad(Xena) yo uncle Juke(Lamia) its goodz to see yaz on here fanx ur baldytwolegs daddy for teaching us good to wreck the tree fingy and dont tell ya baldytwolegsmammy coz ya daddy'll get into loadz of bovver :lol::lol:
> I loves it here Lamia is such good fun n she lets me lie on her whens i'm tired too
> :thumbup::thumbup: miss you and mumz but my baldytwolegs says in summer we can comes over to urs pads to see yaz Is summerz when the white stuff goez coz its getting less now so that must be soon.


Yes itz when your Baldytwolegs, haz whatz called a bbq, andz therez lotz of good stuffz for us to chompz on, we has to do these eyez and we defianately getz some.

Dadz

Ps Gladz you and Lamia iz good friendz:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzzz  Iz back the bawldytwolegs switched the box of tricks off before theyz left so I couldntz get into any bother on itz :blink: it woz realy quitez here withoutz the spotz  & Garfieldz dad gave us lots of :arf: :thumbup: Wez had our turkey & wrapping paperz day last nightz Iz had great fun scaring the spotz with the paperz :sneaky2:

Mum got some pics of baby paws :arf: boy are we gonna have some funz with him Bro :devil: he looks :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezzzz  Iz back the bawldytwolegs switched the box of tricks off before theyz left so I couldntz get into any bother on itz :blink: it woz realy quitez here withoutz the spotz  & Garfieldz dad gave us lots of :arf: :thumbup: Wez had our turkey & wrapping paperz day last nightz Iz had great fun scaring the spotz with the paperz :sneaky2:
> 
> Mum got some pics of baby paws :arf: boy are we gonna have some funz with him Bro :devil: he looks :crazy:


Yo Bro Iz is glad to seez you back :thumbup:Its bin awful quiet wiff out ya:sad:Sneaky :sneaky2: baldytwolegs switchin off the magic boxWe's coulds a had ze fun wiff it.Didz the man in ze big red PJ's find you ok,wat wiff your mum bein' out an allI see's the pics of the babypawz:arf::arf:He no goods lookin' like us Bro:thumbup:We's needz a plan:sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Iz is glad to seez you back :thumbup:Its bin awful quiet wiff out ya:sad:Sneaky :sneaky2: baldytwolegs switchin off the magic boxWe's coulds a had ze fun wiff it.Didz the man in ze big red PJ's find you ok,wat wiff your mum bein' out an allI see's the pics of the babypawz:arf::arf:He no goods lookin' like us Bro:thumbup:We's needz a plan:sneaky2:


Santa pawz is late here Bro :incazzato: but Itz ok Iz ripped up loadz of stuffz & Iz been makeingz a right mess dropping bitz of my pantz all over :thumbup: mum was very happyz when they got in :lol:

Wez have to planz real goodz for baby pawz :arf: :sneaky2: Iz gonna look for thatz book againz but I think we needz two huge rats to do itz :blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro Iz found itz :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro Iz found itz :thumbup:


Hey Bro zat looks like a planz :thumbup:Wherez we gonna find zees beeg mouse fingsAll the mouse fings herez iz jus little


----------



## tellingtails

buffie said:


> Hey Bro zat looks like a planz :thumbup:Wherez we gonna find zees beeg mouse fingsAll the mouse fings herez iz jus little


Hi Daddyz Jukez here,

I herez youz plannin fingz, if you canz not findz these mice fings to help youz, I knowz a birdz thatz can helpz you. He is a littles crazy,but getz the jobz done.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Couz Jukez  Thatz one cool birdi :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Couz Jukez  Thatz one cool birdi :crazy:


Yo Bro Has youz seen ze beeg bird :scared:Iz never seen one of themz in zi garden before .Has youDont fink I'd like to meet heem in ze darkz.


----------



## tellingtails

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Couz Jukez  Thatz one cool birdi :crazy:


He haz a gangz and they all not scaredz of us lotz,I think they all a bit:crazy:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro an'all ze Cuz's.:thumbup:*Happy'z New Yearz :thumbup:* Dont whatz zat iz all aboutz but eevryonez iz sayin'it so fot it waz somfin goodHowz everyone doin'Has we all had ze great SantaPaws and stuff :thumbsup:Hey Bro howz ze planz of babypawz goin :sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzzz  Happy New Yearz :blink: 

Iz tired the bawldytwolegs waz up latez & beingz :crazy: Iz had some hulahoopz & everythingz :thumbup: the zoo man came yesterdayz to :thumbup: wez had noz foodz so mum got us some :arf: :thumbup: but Iz messed my pants up big timez  so I had to haz a bath :yikes::incazzato: Iz ok nowz :thumbup: Iz still not been :arf: though :blink: Simba was last night he did it right in front of the wall filler on the rug :thumbup: wow was dad happy :blink:

Iz thinkingz baby paws :arf: can sleepz with Hollyspotz she will gas him for uz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

hey Bro was yous baldytwolegs :arf: what wiff 'em bein up latez an everyfinHow comez you no bin :arf: yet You eatz ze crap an you jus'mess your pantzI's no bin :arf: for ages eever BroBut I had to have my pants rinsed under ze tap yesterday too.But hey Bro ,didnt 'ave to 'ave ze bathz :scared:Good plan to put babypawz in wiff Hollyspotz :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro your mumz bin talkin wiff zat magic fing wiff picturez an,wordz an stuff.Seemz babypawz iz still on the cardz :scared:fot you waz gonna sort it .There might bez a plan to steal heem though .Iz had a sneaky peek :sneaky2:at it an some dafties are plotting to capture him on his way to your place :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro your mumz bin talkin wiff zat magic fing wiff picturez an,wordz an stuff.Seemz babypawz iz still on the cardz :scared:fot you waz gonna sort it .There might bez a plan to steal heem though .Iz had a sneaky peek :sneaky2:at it an some dafties are plotting to capture him on his way to your place :thumbup::thumbup:


Yo Bro  Iz been trying hardz to get babypawz :arf: stopped :blink: Iz beenz dropping my pantz & everthingz :blink: but hez still coming :eek6: good news iz Iz think we haz enough pantz to go round now :thumbup:

Iz had an ideaz though Bro :blink::blink: wez could be nice to babypawz :arf: :sneaky2: & teach himz to paint the wall fillerz & pull the rest of that stuffz of the wall near the wet room & thenz Iz can do itz I just blamez him  then he will get the dancez & maybe evenz be sent back :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz been trying hardz to get babypawz :arf: stopped :blink: Iz beenz dropping my pantz & everthingz :blink: but hez still coming :eek6: good news iz Iz think we haz enough pantz to go round now :thumbup:
> 
> Iz had an ideaz though Bro :blink::blink: wez could be nice to babypawz :arf: :sneaky2: & teach himz to paint the wall fillerz & pull the rest of that stuffz of the wall near the wet room & thenz Iz can do itz I just blamez him  then he will get the dancez & maybe evenz be sent back :lol:


Yo Bro youz is so smart I finks zat might work :thumbup:Babypawz haz Bro an' Sis' goin' to make some other poor guyz :arf: as well.Dont know who but theyz baldytwolegs was talkin on the magic box 'bout it :scared:Hope Iz no gettin one


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro youz is so smart I finks zat might work :thumbup:Babypawz haz Bro an' Sis' goin' to make some other poor guyz :arf: as well.Dont know who but theyz baldytwolegs was talkin on the magic box 'bout it :scared:Hope Iz no gettin one


Yo Bro  whyz notz :blink: just thinkz you can blamez itz when youz pull the wall fillerz downz & everythingz :sneaky2: Iz didnt knowz aboutz babypawz :arf: bro & sis :eek6: I hopez theyz dont visit :blink: or they might tellz there mumz :blink: & she might tellz my mumz & then Iz will be in botherz again :blink:

Hey Bro itz a rainingz here Iz a on the bin gettingz wetz:thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  whyz notz :blink: just thinkz you can blamez itz when youz pull the wall fillerz downz & everythingz :sneaky2: Iz didnt knowz aboutz babypawz :arf: bro & sis :eek6: I hopez theyz dont visit :blink: or they might tellz there mumz :blink: & she might tellz my mumz & then Iz will be in botherz again :blink:
> 
> Hey Bro itz a rainingz here Iz a on the bin gettingz wetz:thumbup:


Yo Bro I'z no wantin a baypawz till Iz iz sure you sayz theyz iz okay :001_unsure:Iz likez fings the way theyz iz:smilewinkgrin: Iz not bovvered bout pullin wall fillerz stuff down .Iz did it jus' yesterday :thumbup:an mum didnt singz or dance :frown: she jus'picked me up,put me in my sleepy fing and said I waz a naughty pawz :laugh::laugh:Iz waz back at ze wall filler before she was :thumbup::thumbup:so she jus'picked up the wall filler stuff and put it in ze cupboard She iz goin'soft :eek6:


----------



## Dally Banjo

She'z not playingz fair Bro :blink: hope therez nowt planed that youz dont knowz about :eek6:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> She'z not playingz fair Bro :blink: hope therez nowt planed that youz dont knowz about :eek6:


Didnt fink of that :yikes::yikes:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Didnt fink of that :yikes::yikes:


:hand: come on Bro youz supposez to be MC now


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :hand: come on Bro youz supposez to be MC now


Sorry Bro :frown:I needz to get my M.C.book out againz and start readin all 'bout ze wise Coonie's Iz is tryin' to be:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

Yo cozzies! I'z reeal scaredz :crying: Kiwiz gon crazy and got evilz glintzs in herz eyez singing 'I'm getting kitty in the morning...ding dong the bells are going to chime...' Shez gotz a big map with a big red crozz marked 'Dolly Banja's' (I fink shez dickslexic or summit). Iz dont wantz no babypaws here rrr: Youz gotta keep babypawz wid you and put Holly and any other diggerz frends on Kiwi watch :sosp:udderwize I'z in big trubble here :cryin:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Yo cozzies! I'z reeal scaredz :crying: Kiwiz gon crazy and got evilz glintzs in herz eyez singing 'I'm getting kitty in the morning...ding dong the bells are going to chime...' Shez gotz a big map with a big red crozz marked 'Dolly Banja's' (I fink shez dickslexic or summit). Iz dont wantz no babypaws here rrr: Youz gotta keep babypawz wid you and put Holly and any other diggerz frends on Kiwi watch :sosp:udderwize I'z in big trubble here :cryin:


Yo Cuz Iz waz jus' tellin my Bro Louie bout all ze planz for stealin ze babypawz an'maybez holdin' him to ransom:thumbupo you fink youz mum is gonna steal him to keep


----------



## Kiwi

Datz wot I fink but I'z gotz planz too.:sosp: I'z started sharpening my clawz whcih are real big anywayz coz she cantz get me to the vetz, an I'z gonna pop the big wheelz thingz tonite. I aint got no pantz :frown::frown5: but she gotz a big duvetz, an I'z thinking bout getting mean :ihih: Szatobage iz my only hopz 'less you got better taktics??


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Datz wot I fink but I'z gotz planz too.:sosp: I'z started sharpening my clawz whcih are real big anywayz coz she cantz get me to the vetz, an I'z gonna pop the big wheelz thingz tonite. I aint got no pantz :frown::frown5: but she gotz a big duvetz, an I'z thinking bout getting mean :ihih: Szatobage iz my only hopz 'less you got better taktics??


Sorry Cuz I no got no planz,Iz jus gladz he no' cumin' here Iz got my own worriez.Bro Louie finks my mum might be up to summat  as she bin bit weird wiff me Hope she no got babypawz planz :scared::scared:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Bro Louie finks my mum might be up to summat  as she bin bit weird wiff me


I sawz!:eek6: Shez not singin nor nuffink an all karm wiv u . Can't truszt theez baldytwolegs...she'z up to sumfink bro:confused1:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> I sawz!:eek6: Shez not singin nor nuffink an all karm wiv u . Can't truszt theez baldytwolegs...she'z up to sumfink bro:confused1:


:scared:Iz gonna have to keep a close eye on fings.I might try a few fings zat usually get me in bovver 'n see wat happenz  See if there iz any singin',dancin or anyfing :incazzato: if not zen I need to be worried I fink


----------



## lymorelynn

Yo cuzzes :thumbup:
me babtpawz iz levin here in a cuples of weekz - you don't fink youz baldy mumz is plannin on gettin any ov them do yuz?:scared:
dey iz orrid little bitey thingz, don't letz u has any peece :eek6::eek6: Hopz you aint gettin any!!! Baldy mumz sez dey is goin to 'nice homes' :confused1: wiv uffer kitties to playz wiv. If dey isn't comin to stay wiv any of youz I hopes them uffer kitties is readyz :scared:


----------



## buffie

lymorelynn said:


> Yo cuzzes :thumbup:
> me babtpawz iz levin here in a cuples of weekz - you don't fink youz baldy mumz is plannin on gettin any ov them do yuz?:scared:
> dey iz orrid little bitey thingz, don't letz u has any peece :eek6::eek6: Hopz you aint gettin any!!! Baldy mumz sez dey is goin to 'nice homes' :confused1: wiv uffer kitties to playz wiv. If dey isn't comin to stay wiv any of youz I hopes them uffer kitties is readyz :scared:


Oh Cuz Iz sure your babypawz iz lurvly but  I hopez theyz iz goin to some uvver good home wiff kittiz for playin wiff.Jeezy peeps Az iz gettin worried :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzz  Iz a bin thinkingz again :blink::blink: ifz we cantz stopz babypawz :arf: getting here at least Iz wont be last in the pecking orderz :thumbup: & he will get hiz earz bashed instead of me  but Iz hopez he dontz bitez & stuffz :blink:

Hope you made your mumz sing Bro :blink: or you should be well worrydz :blink: mine haz been singingz todayz I helped kill the quilt monster


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Cuz Iz sure your babypawz iz lurvly but  I hopez theyz iz goin to some uvver good home wiff kittiz for playin wiff.Jeezy peeps Az iz gettin worried :scared:


Chill Bro  wez a sort somink outz :blink: :001_unsure: I thinkz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezzz  Iz a bin thinkingz again :blink::blink: ifz we cantz stopz babypawz :arf: getting here at least Iz wont be last in the pecking orderz :thumbup: & he will get hiz earz bashed instead of me  but Iz hopez he dontz bitez & stuffz :blink:
> 
> Hope you made your mumz sing Bro :blink: or you should be well worrydz :blink: mine haz been singingz todayz I helped kill the quilt monster





Dally Banjo said:


> Chill Bro  wez a sort somink outz :blink: :001_unsure: I thinkz :blink:


dont fink mumz bash babypawz ears.she will probably bash your ears for not watchin him

Nope Bro Mumz still not singin' or dancin'.Fink iz needz ze big guns now :thumbup:Fink Iz needz to eat loads of crap,climb up the wallfiller clothes and :arf::arf::arf: right from ze top :lol::lol: Wad ya fink Bro


----------



## Kiwi

Yeah :arf:an try leaving puddels everywhere too :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Yeah :arf:an try leaving puddels everywhere too :thumbup:


Couldnt do "puddles" mum would have me at ze green man an Iz no likey green man:scared:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Couldnt do "puddles" mum would have me at ze green man an Iz no likey green man:scared:


He dontz sound nice :scared: whoz green man? :crying:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> He dontz sound nice :scared: whoz green man? :crying:


Wat you never seen ze green man  Iz seen him to many timez for my likingHez ze man wiff the poop shute fingy and ze jaggy in the neck fing:cryin::cryin::cryin: I no like him :thumbdown::angry:


----------



## Kiwi

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

DOH! Bro not mum bash babypawz :arf: the pensionerz & gummyz :blink: theyz alwayz bashings me coz Im little :blink::blink:

Iz got to goez to see the man withz the poop shootz & sharpz thingz in the neckz soon :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :incazzato: butz Iz gonna be cleverz & send babypawz :arf: instead :sneaky2: Iz a sure they wont notice :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> DOH! Bro not mum bash babypawz :arf: the pensionerz & gummyz :blink: theyz alwayz bashings me coz Im little :blink::blink:
> 
> Iz got to goez to see the man withz the poop shootz & sharpz thingz in the neckz soon :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :incazzato: butz Iz gonna be cleverz & send babypawz :arf: instead :sneaky2: Iz a sure they wont notice :lol:


Yo Bro hope it workz but I fink the green man will notice that youz haz shrunk and lost yous pantz .Oh Bro Iz such a silly prentice MC.wondered when you said about earbashin' babypawz.


----------



## sarahdisco

Evninz!

Herculpawz here. Needz to ask youze expeereunzed catz a question. Mummy baldylegz sed dat I goez to da doctaz in a cupple weeks for zee snip?

WHAT IS DEY SNIPPINZ! I LIKES ALL OF ME!

Spartacus sed herz woz wurst coz dey shaved her. I dont wanna be baldycatz! 

Louie? When duz babypawz arrive? Spartacus sed Im not a babypawz any more coz I iz getting dee snipz. But she iz getting zee jaggyz da same day, so she being nice.


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> Evninz!
> 
> Herculpawz here. Needz to ask youze expeereunzed catz a question. Mummy baldylegz sed dat I goez to da doctaz in a cupple weeks for zee snip?
> 
> WHAT IS DEY SNIPPINZ! I LIKES ALL OF ME!
> 
> Spartacus sed herz woz wurst coz dey shaved her. I dont wanna be baldycatz!
> 
> Louie? When duz babypawz arrive? Spartacus sed Im not a babypawz any more coz I iz getting dee snipz. But she iz getting zee jaggyz da same day, so she being nice.


Yo cuz Herculpawz howz you.Oh cuz dont know howz to tell youz of the snipz :scared:Are you sure youz wantz to know.Maybez better if you just go to see the green man,go sleepyz ,wakes up an goz home happyz:eek6:Then in a day or two have ze rummage in your under belowz an see if anyfing is missing.Dont fink Louie's allowed on the magic fing wiff out hiz mum,she's watchin' murders in midsomer :scared:.


----------



## sarahdisco

buffie said:


> Yo cuz Herculpawz howz you.Oh cuz dont know howz to tell youz of the snipz :scared:Are you sure youz wantz to know.Maybez better if you just go to see the green man,go sleepyz ,wakes up an goz home happyz:eek6:Then in a day or two have ze rummage in your under belowz an see if anyfing is missing.Dont fink Louie's allowed on the magic fing wiff out hiz mum,she's watchin' murders in midsomer :scared:.


I iz gud ta Meeko. Doinz lotsa chasingz an pouncinz on Spartacus.

...Iz it dat bad? I dont likez da greez man, he does da poopshootz thingy, I duz not likes dat.

Missinz? What can zey takes? Its all attached?!

My mumz iz watching da fishies on da magik fing. Spartacus keepz lukin at da fishies coz mum not fed us yet.. I told her dat she cant get da fishies but she iz stoopid!:lol:


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> I iz gud ta Meeko. Doinz lotsa chasingz an pouncinz on Spartacus.
> 
> ...Iz it dat bad? I dont likez da greez man, he does da poopshootz thingy, I duz not likes dat.
> 
> Missinz? What can zey takes? Its all attached?!
> 
> My mumz iz watching da fishies on da magik fing. Spartacus keepz lukin at da fishies coz mum not fed us yet.. I told her dat she cant get da fishies but she iz stoopid!:lol:


Yo Cuz see it iz like zis.When youz iz a babypawz yoz dont needz fings that grow "down there"know wat Iz meanz ,but as yoz getz to be bigpawz these fingz can get you in deep do do:scared:so the baldytwolegs has come up wiff a plan to whisk dem awayz when you go sleepyz at the green manz place.Weez 'ave all bin there an'done it.Its nought to be scaredeyz about honest.You jus go sleepyz,wakes up,itz a bit draughty"down there" an thatz all there iz :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco

buffie said:


> Yo Cuz see it iz like zis.When youz iz a babypawz yoz dont needz fings that grow "down there"know wat Iz meanz ,but as yoz getz to be bigpawz these fingz can get you in deep do do:scared:so the baldytwolegs has come up wiff a plan to whisk dem awayz when you go sleepyz at the green manz place.Weez 'ave all bin there an'done it.Its nought to be scaredeyz about honest.You jus go sleepyz,wakes up,itz a bit draughty"down there" an thatz all there iz :thumbup:


Dat dont sound so badz...

Mum sed dat when I haz it donez dat I can haz speshul tea - boiled chikun an rice. I LOVES boiled chikun an rice. And I getz a new bed, coz I keepz trying to get in Spartacus bed wiv her an theres not enough room coz of her fat bum :lol:

Mum sed I wont feel it and wont have to wear silly neck fing like Spartacus so it wont beez too bad. She sed when I get it done dat i will be growd up cat an notz a kitteh. Man of da house - even more bozz dan Dad!!!


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> Dat dont sound so badz...
> 
> Mum sed dat when I haz it donez dat I can haz speshul tea - boiled chikun an rice. I LOVES boiled chikun an rice. And I getz a new bed, coz I keepz trying to get in Spartacus bed wiv her an theres not enough room coz of her fat bum :lol:
> 
> Mum sed I wont feel it and wont have to wear silly neck fing like Spartacus so it wont beez too bad. She sed when I get it done dat i will be growd up cat an notz a kitteh. Man of da house - even more bozz dan Dad!!!


Yeah Way to go man.Get it done an joinze gang :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Yeah Way to go man.Get it done an joinze gang :thumbup:


I'z bin lookin 'down there'...nuffins changed :confused1: but I'z the boss-man here too!  Baldytwolegs Daddy finks he iz but Kiwi tellz me he is all pantz but no trouzers...(now I know wherz my pantz gon! )


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Couz  Iz a had the snipz :blink: agez agoz coz mum said I waz gettingz to big for my pantz :huh: Iz ok Iz got lotz of hugz off the green bawldytwolegz  Iz dont knowz what theyz do coz I can never find anythingz in my pantz :blink: Iz had to mizz my breakfast that day thoughz :incazzato: but Iz had a nice napz there


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Whenz your birthdayz :blink: Simbaz iz next week hez a gonna be geeet oldz he sez hez not haveingz a party :blink::blink::cryin::cryin::cryin: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Hey Bro Whatz happnin'Whyz your penshner no havin' a party :glare: You'd fink gettin' to be "that" old would be summat to celebrate I fink my birfday is in February I've heard mum talkin bout how you wouldnt fink I was nearly growed up,what d'ya fink she meanz Bro


----------



## Kiwi

I dont fink its good bro - she mite meanz you iz a short-arze?? :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro Whatz happnin'Whyz your penshner no havin' a party :glare: You'd fink gettin' to be "that" old would be summat to celebrate I fink my birfday is in February I've heard mum talkin bout how you wouldnt fink I was nearly growed up,what d'ya fink she meanz Bro


I dont knowz Bro hez only goingz to be 17 :blink: maybez coz he cant stay awake long enoughz  Iz dontz knowz what growz up meanz Bro :blink: Iz still getz called a babyz by the pensionerz :blink::blink:



Kiwi said:


> I dont fink its good bro - she mite meanz you iz a short-arze?? :lol:


Oz itz thatz what she meanz :blink: :lol:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> I dont fink its good bro - she mite meanz you iz a short-arze?? :lol:


Nope dont fink itz zat  My arze aint short :lol::lol:Iz a big boy  Hey Bro soonz you no be babypawz.Penshnerz can pick on a new babypawz :thumbup: 17 ehh sheesh thats old Bro.I no surprised he no want a party He definitely wouldnt keep up :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  whatz youz been up to :blink: Iz been helpingz my dad hez been makeing loads of noise :crazy: with this mouse thingz it cutz wood & has a loooooooooooooooooong tailz :blink: he woz well happyz when Iz jumped on the wood when he had it balanced on the bathz to chop itz up with the mouse thingz :crazy: 

Wez a got this new food :arf: to :blink: itz suppose to be good for uz :blink: so not sure what the other :arf: waz doingz to uz :blink: but Pepsi was :arf::arf::arf: but Iz not been :arf: yet Bro Iz dont thinkz Iz every gonna :arf: itz not fair Bro :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  whatz youz been up to :blink: Iz been helpingz my dad hez been makeing loads of noise :crazy: with this mouse thingz it cutz wood & has a loooooooooooooooooong tailz :blink: he woz well happyz when Iz jumped on the wood when he had it balanced on the bathz to chop itz up with the mouse thingz :crazy:
> 
> Wez a got this new food :arf: to :blink: itz suppose to be good for uz :blink: so not sure what the other :arf: waz doingz to uz :blink: but Pepsi was :arf::arf::arf: but Iz not been :arf: yet Bro Iz dont thinkz Iz every gonna :arf: itz not fair Bro :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


Yo Bro Iz no been doin' much :Yawn:Iz bin a bit of a lazy pawz :thumbup:Iz got a new tunnel fing from the zoo :thumbsup:Its good ,its got long snake tunnels that i have to squeeze froo  an a climby fing ,I helped build it Bro .Soundz like you bin bizyyy helpin' too :thumbsupoes your dad sing an'dance an stuff when youz helpz too.What is wrong wiff them:crazy:Howz that old penshner Simba see he had a birfday :thumbup: sheesh hez old Bro:scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

WOW Bro Iz gotz a tunnelz thingz to but Scutters alwayz asleep in itz :huh: & the tree thingz is alwayz fullz to :blink: Iz think Iz have to get up earlierz Bro to get the top bit :blink:

Dad waz singingz  whenz the big hard thingz bit his thumbz :blink: so Iz squashed myselfz under the water holder :thumbup: butz Iz had to come out Bro Iz no fitz anymorez Singing: Iz needz another place to getz inz :blink:

Simbaz is likez older than my 1st pantz Bro :blink: hez well :001_cool: hez doez thiz weirdz thingz Bro :blink: he wooshez roundz in circles chasingz hiz tail Bro :huh: do you do thatz Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> WOW Bro Iz gotz a tunnelz thingz to but Scutters alwayz asleep in itz :huh: & the tree thingz is alwayz fullz to :blink: Iz think Iz have to get up earlierz Bro to get the top bit :blink:
> 
> Dad waz singingz  whenz the big hard thingz bit his thumbz :blink: so Iz squashed myselfz under the water holder :thumbup: butz Iz had to come out Bro Iz no fitz anymorez Singing: Iz needz another place to getz inz :blink:
> 
> Simbaz is likez older than my 1st pantz Bro :blink: hez well :001_cool: hez doez thiz weirdz thingz Bro :blink: he wooshez roundz in circles chasingz hiz tail Bro :huh: do you do thatz Bro :blink:


Iz haz trouble wiff this fittin' in to stuff what I used to fit in before :blink:Why do you fink it happenz Bro. d'ya fink its shrinkin' :scared:No Iz doznt havez to chase my tail Bro its always there.It comes wiff me every where


----------



## catzz

Yo cuz's

I iz glad youz is all ok. I haz got new food too:thumbup: I likes it a lot.

I forgots to tell youz all about my kismas holiday. Me and my mumcat went to da cattery wiv da nice laydee. It woz veeeerrrrrryyyy cold wen we got der but da roomz had heaters so we waz waarm:thumbup: Guess what cuzzes - it was soooo cold dat da laydee had to put her chikins in one of da roomz!!!! I did not see dem much but I could hear dem. Dey are veeeerrryyy noizy
I lyk da cattery - dey have kool toyz and da laydee is very nice. Trouble is my mumcat had da shitz bad when we came bak. She had to go to da green man and have a jaggy thing and the thing up da poopshoot:scared: Now our mum sez maybe no more cattery for us or maybe a diffrent one. I like dat one.
Happy birfday to your penshner 
luv from Kiera


----------



## buffie

Yo cuz Kiera howz fings .Hope you an your mum are:thumbup:I no got no new food :scared:Whyz everyone got new food I fink there is some stuff coming soon to try :arf::arf:I wont like it My bro's gettin a new babypawz soon :arf::arf: we are gonna have funnnnn wiff him :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Iz haz trouble wiff this fittin' in to stuff what I used to fit in before :blink:Why do you fink it happenz Bro. d'ya fink its shrinkin' :scared:No Iz doznt havez to chase my tail Bro its always there.It comes wiff me every where


Mine to Bro Iz thinks Simba haz lost the plotz :crazy:


catzz said:


> Yo cuz's
> 
> I iz glad youz is all ok. I haz got new food too:thumbup: I likes it a lot.
> 
> I forgots to tell youz all about my kismas holiday. Me and my mumcat went to da cattery wiv da nice laydee. It woz veeeerrrrrryyyy cold wen we got der but da roomz had heaters so we waz waarm:thumbup: Guess what cuzzes - it was soooo cold dat da laydee had to put her chikins in one of da roomz!!!! I did not see dem much but I could hear dem. Dey are veeeerrryyy noizy
> I lyk da cattery - dey have kool toyz and da laydee is very nice. Trouble is my mumcat had da shitz bad when we came bak. She had to go to da green man and have a jaggy thing and the thing up da poopshoot:scared: Now our mum sez maybe no more cattery for us or maybe a diffrent one. I like dat one.
> Happy birfday to your penshner
> luv from Kiera


You should haz sez you woz goingz on holidayz Couz Iz could haz come Iz never been :blink: Iz gota go & seez the green bawldytwolegs soon :yikes:


buffie said:


> Yo cuz Kiera howz fings .Hope you an your mum are:thumbup:I no got no new food :scared:Whyz everyone got new food I fink there is some stuff coming soon to try :arf::arf:I wont like it My bro's gettin a new babypawz soon :arf::arf: we are gonna have funnnnn wiff him :thumbup:


You Bro whyz you got no :arf: Iz been doingz circuitz & bumpz Bro Iz gotta toughen up to sort thiz babypawz :arf: guy :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Mine to Bro Iz thinks Simba haz lost the plotz :crazy:
> 
> You should haz sez you woz goingz on holidayz Couz Iz could haz come Iz never been :blink: Iz gota go & seez the green bawldytwolegs soon :yikes:
> 
> You Bro whyz you got no :arf: Iz been doingz circuitz & bumpz Bro Iz gotta toughen up to sort thiz babypawz :arf: guy :sneaky2:


Yo Bro youz an Iz boaff,We'z gotta be fit to sort outz ze babypawz.We needz to be in control :thumbsup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro youz an Iz boaff,We'z gotta be fit to sort outz ze babypawz.We needz to be in control :thumbsup:


Its not goingz very well Bro :blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro wez gotta get thiz sorted.Youz needz to geev it more welly


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro wez gotta get thiz sorted.Youz needz to geev it more welly


Iz no helpingz Bro :blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz no helpingz Bro :blink::blink:


Bro you iz not takin' thiz seriously  We haz got to get zis sorted :angry:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Bro you iz not takin' thiz seriously  We haz got to get zis sorted :angry:


:blink: Ok Bro Iz a tryz a bit harderz :blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :blink: Ok Bro Iz a tryz a bit harderz :blink::blink:


Bro wez not got longz to sotrz zis out.Babypawz :arf: will be here soonz :scared:How comez it iz your babypawz and Iz is the one stressin; 'bout itz,Get a grip Bro Maybez if you make dat fing go a' you run on it ,itwould help.


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Bro wez not got longz to sotrz zis out.Babypawz :arf: will be here soonz :scared:How comez it iz your babypawz and Iz is the one stressin; 'bout itz,


Because Bro :blink: then Iz have more timez to eatz & sleepz Singing:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ok Bro  Iz a gonna take this realz seriouz now :blink: Iz got a excersice sheet & everythingz :blink: so when babypawz :arf: getz here Iz a readyz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Ok Bro  Iz a gonna take this realz seriouz now :blink: Iz got a excersice sheet & everythingz :blink: so when babypawz :arf: getz here Iz a readyz :sneaky2:


Okay i givez in ,give me a look at zis exercise sheet, It doeznt look to deeficult :biggrin5:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Okay i givez in ,give me a look at zis exercise sheet, It doeznt look to deeficult :biggrin5:


Simba sez itz how he got to where he iz today :thumbsup: he sez wez shuld just be :aureola: to babypawz :arf: when the bawldytwolegz are around thenz do what wez wantz whenz they not lookingz :sneaky2: just like he didz to me :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Simba sez itz how he got to where he iz today :thumbsup: he sez wez shuld just be :aureola: to babypawz :arf: when the bawldytwolegz are around thenz do what wez wantz whenz they not lookingz :sneaky2: just like he didz to me :blink:


:thumbsup:Simba's  Bro.he 's one smart pawz :thumbup:Soundz like a planz.What d'ya fink Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> :thumbsup:Simba's  Bro.he 's one smart pawz :thumbup:Soundz like a planz.What d'ya fink Bro


Iz a struggling doingz number 5 Bro :blink: but Iz just had some of that knew :arf: for my tea :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz a struggling doingz number 5 Bro :blink: but Iz just had some of that knew :arf: for my tea :blink:


Maybez Bro you shouldnt do ze exercisez on a full tummy Yuz might be :arf::arf: and waste all zat good ,new food :thumbup:Iz still stuck on number 1 Bro :Yawn:Bin playin wiff my tunnel and Da birdie fing :thumbsup: I'm zaustit Bro.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Iz been workingz out realz hardz what da you thinkz :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz been workingz out realz hardz what da you thinkz :blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro zat musta' bin some workoutz.Youz looks differents :scared::scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro zat musta' bin some workoutz.Youz looks differents :scared::scared:


Iz fell in the new :arf: to Bro


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz fell in the new :arf: to Bro


Ewwww :arf::arf:.Hope youz bin under the water snake :thumbsup:Iz waz up the tree fing that goes up to ze sky :thumbsup:I waz goin for the last jump when mum spotted me and grabbed me by the bum:incazzato: :incazzato: Ouch it hurt she pulled out sum of my pantz:cryin::cryin:Iz got a bald bit now


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Ewwww :arf::arf:.Hope youz bin under the water snake :thumbsup:Iz waz up the tree fing that goes up to ze sky :thumbsup:I waz goin for the last jump when mum spotted me and grabbed me by the bum:incazzato: :incazzato: Ouch it hurt she pulled out sum of my pantz:cryin::cryin:Iz got a bald bit now


:yikes: Bro :blink: are you ok Bro :blink: do you want me to ringz the green bawldytwolegz they might bez ablez to patch you upz Bro :blink: Iz not got any spare pantz eitherz :blink: are you goingz to get your own back laterz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :yikes: Bro :blink: are you ok Bro :blink: do you want me to ringz the green bawldytwolegz they might bez ablez to patch you upz Bro :blink: Iz not got any spare pantz eitherz :blink: are you goingz to get your own back laterz :sneaky2:


Iz ok Bro :angry:but my bumz cold .Iz no need the Green Man hez well scarey :scared:Fink I shud find some old pantz in ze drawerz,d'ya get ma joke Bro :thumbup::thumbup:,I'll get my own back laterz Bro :sneaky2: I'll fight ze quilt monster or summat :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Iz ok Bro :angry:but my bumz cold .Iz no need the Green Man hez well scarey :scared:Fink I shud find some old pantz in ze drawerz,d'ya get ma joke Bro :thumbup::thumbup:,I'll get my own back laterz Bro :sneaky2: I'll fight ze quilt monster or summat :lol::lol:


:huh::blink::blink: itz a bit earlyz for me Bro  Iz a workingz on a newz plan to sort babypawz :arf: Bro :sneaky2: wez a gonna needz some thingz though :blink: Iz a gonna lookz laterz when they goez to feed the quilt monster :blink::sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :huh::blink::blink: itz a bit earlyz for me Bro  Iz a workingz on a newz plan to sort babypawz :arf: Bro :sneaky2: wez a gonna needz some thingz though :blink: Iz a gonna lookz laterz when they goez to feed the quilt monster :blink::sneaky2:


Yo Bro wat sorta fingz d'ya fink we'z gonna need Iz didnt mean Iz waz gonna fight ze quilt monster yet I meant when I fight ze quilt monster Iz'll get my own back on mum :thumbsup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro wat sorta fingz d'ya fink we'z gonna need Iz didnt mean Iz waz gonna fight ze quilt monster yet I meant when I fight ze quilt monster Iz'll get my own back on mum :thumbsup:


I knew that Bro :blink: Iz ment whan my bawdytwolegs goz to feed the quilt monster :blink: Iz been watching the :crazy: box & therez these fingz called the Mafiaz Bro :blink: Iz thinkingz we could be Mafiaz Catz Bro :thumbup: than we can sortz babypawz :arf: good & properz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I knew that Bro :blink: Iz ment whan my bawdytwolegs goz to feed the quilt monster :blink: Iz been watching the :crazy: box & therez these fingz called the Mafiaz Bro :blink: Iz thinkingz we could be Mafiaz Catz Bro :thumbup: than we can sortz babypawz :arf: good & properz :sneaky2:


Sorry Bro I just bin hav'n 50 winks :Yawn:,should 'ave only bin 40 but I added some extra:lol:Whatz zis about Mafia catz:001_huh: wat are they  Wat do zay do.I no seen nuffin like dem before :confused1:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Sorry Bro I just bin hav'n 50 winks :Yawn:,should 'ave only bin 40 but I added some extra:lol:Whatz zis about Mafia catz:001_huh: wat are they  Wat do zay do.I no seen nuffin like dem before :confused1:


50 winkz Bro :blink: Iz a likez my winkz Bro Iz very good at itz :blink: We are goingz to be likez thiz Bro 



Thenz we can do thiz to babypaws :arf: :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> 50 winkz Bro :blink: Iz a likez my winkz Bro Iz very good at itz :blink: We are goingz to be likez thiz Bro
> 
> 
> 
> Thenz we can do thiz to babypaws :arf: :sneaky2:


Smart threadz Bro.Where weez gonna get them D'ya fink youz mum 'll let us squish babypawz in to his dinner like zat Iz dosent fink she will :hand::hand:


----------



## Kiwi

:thumbup::thumbup:Yo cozzies, I'z gonna get a mashin gun for dem babypawz :arf:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:Yo cozzies, I'z gonna get a mashin gun for dem babypawz :arf:


Yo Cuz how zit hangin' .Mashin guns 'll make a mess :arf:Best we jus' round 'em up and make 'em do stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzz  Iz could'nt get in the tallz wood box thingz in the quilt monster room last nightz :blink: Iz had to have a cuddlez :incazzato: then Iz fell asleepz :blink:

Whatz thiz mashinz gun Couz :blink: will we needz to do thiz after :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro Iz dont fink we iz gonna be ready for zis babypawz,I fink hez gonna be herez and we's no gonna have ze clues what to do about itz :scared:Thatz a nuvver day nearly feenished an wez not fot of nuffin


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Whatz thiz mashinz gun Couz :blink: will we needz to do thiz after :sneaky2:


:thumbup::lol::lol::lol: Yey bro iz good plan! You gotz da anzwers all rowled up inta one! We can katch/sqwash/berry babypaws real quick :thumbup: I woz bit worried about a mashinzgun wid Kiwi...she mite haz killed one of uz by aczident when she comz to knap babypawz hmy: coz shez a bit ut: Dont worry cuzzies, I gotz her keyz in a veeery safe place (I gotz deep literz) :ciappa:

But anywayz, I kinda fink it wuld be more fun if we'z teach him to be bad babypawz first :arf: soze we can wotch da baldytwolegs doing lotz of singingz and danzingz coz we likez dat a lot


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kiwi said:


> :thumbup::lol::lol::lol: Yey bro iz good plan! You gotz da anzwers all rowled up inta one! We can katch/sqwash/berry babypaws real quick :thumbup: I woz bit worried about a mashinzgun wid Kiwi...she mite haz killed one of uz by aczident when she comz to knap babypawz hmy: coz shez a bit ut: Dont worry cuzzies, I gotz her keyz in a veeery safe place (I gotz deep literz) :ciappa:
> 
> But anywayz, I kinda fink it wuld be more fun if we'z teach him to be bad babypawz first :arf: soze we can wotch da baldytwolegs doing lotz of singingz and danzingz coz we likez dat a lot


Yo Couz  me thinkz thatz a good ideaz to :thumbup: Iz gona show himz how to pull that stuffz of the wallz the bawldytwo legs realyz sing & do the dance when Iz do thatz :blink::blink:

Iz alsoz beenz dropping my pantz againz :blink: but only afterz the noisy suckz thingz has been whizzing around :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Couz  me thinkz thatz a good ideaz to :thumbup: Iz gona show himz how to pull that stuffz of the wallz the bawldytwo legs realyz sing & do the dance when Iz do thatz :blink::blink:
> 
> Iz alsoz beenz dropping my pantz againz :blink: but only afterz the noisy suckz thingz has been whizzing around :sneaky2:


Yo Bro Cuz's and stuff,Iz gonna teach babypawz to climb ze wall clothes :thumbup::thumbup:and when he getz it right Iz then showz him how wez pullz it all down :lol::lol:Zat will make ze baldytwolegs do lots of singin' an' dancin'and maybe even some special fings that only mumz can say


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yea Bro  Dad went :crazy: wenz he caught me the other dayz :blink: Iz never heard the song he sang that timez :huh::blink: Iz also goingz to show babypawz :arf: that spiney wet thingz that Iz alwayz tried to get inz whenz I woz littlez but mum alwayz pulled me outz before Iz could getz a whizz roundz & wetz :incazzato::blink: or the one that getz nice & warmz Iz got in therez once whenz the door woz openz & mum was well pleased Iz putz my dirtyz clod hoppinz pawz on the nice warmz white water dryerz :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro  Dad went :crazy: wenz he caught me the other dayz :blink: Iz never heard the song he sang that timez :huh::blink: Iz also goingz to show babypawz :arf: that spiney wet thingz that Iz alwayz tried to get inz whenz I woz littlez but mum alwayz pulled me outz before Iz could getz a whizz roundz & wetz :incazzato::blink: or the one that getz nice & warmz Iz got in therez once whenz the door woz openz & mum was well pleased Iz putz my dirtyz clod hoppinz pawz on the nice warmz white water dryerz :blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro youz is my heroz:thumbup:You doz lotz a cool stuffz.Babypawz will learn from ze master :thumbsup:He will get in real deep doo :arf: :lol::lol:and wez 'll get left in peace to have fun


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yea Bro :thumbup: Iz off outz now to see if Dilbertz haz come homez yet :blink: Iz never seen himz for like agez :blink::blink: & Iz woz talkingz to Garfieldz  last nightz & he not seen him eitherz :huh: I hope hez okz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro :thumbup: Iz off outz now to see if Dilbertz haz come homez yet :blink: Iz never seen himz for like agez :blink::blink: & Iz woz talkingz to Garfieldz  last nightz & he not seen him eitherz :huh: I hope hez okz :blink:


Oh Bro I fot it was Gilbert who was still there and Dilbert and Prudence that had got lost ages ago :scaredo you fink Gibert hez losted too Maybez he went slidey slip when ze white stuff came


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro I fot it was Gilbert who was still there and Dilbert and Prudence that had got lost ages ago :scaredo you fink Gibert hez losted too Maybez he went slidey slip when ze white stuff came


Yo Bro  its not often youz rightz but your rightz again :lol: Iz cant findz him :blink: but I thinkz he under the fingy that Iz cant reach :incazzato: Iz tried swingingz off the linez thing but Iz got sang at :blink:

Iz had a planz for babypawz :arf: Iz gonna stuffz him up the hole in the wall :devil: Banjospotz sez it goez to the topz of my world it used to get warmz but he sez itz not been onz since he was a whittle spotz coz he chewed the thingyz that get warmz :blink::blink: he sez they woz lotz of singingz & danceingz that night :blink::blink: he sez Simbaz made him do itz :blink: Ifz I can stuffz him up there Bro we neverz see him again :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Ifz I can stuffz him up there Bro we neverz see him again :thumbup:


 :sosp:....Ifz we cant seez him, howz we gonna squashem?? Thatz the bestest bit of the plan bro...:arf::arf::confused5:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kiwi said:


> :sosp:....Ifz we cant seez him, howz we gonna squashem?? Thatz the bestest bit of the plan bro...:arf::arf::confused5:


:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: :idea: :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: Singing: :blink: :blink: Iz dont knoz Couz :blink::blink: Iz haz another thinkz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  its not often youz rightz but your rightz again :lol: Iz cant findz him :blink: but I thinkz he under the fingy that Iz cant reach :incazzato: Iz tried swingingz off the linez thing but Iz got sang at :blink:
> 
> Iz had a planz for babypawz :arf: Iz gonna stuffz him up the hole in the wall :devil: Banjospotz sez it goez to the topz of my world it used to get warmz but he sez itz not been onz since he was a whittle spotz coz he chewed the thingyz that get warmz :blink::blink: he sez they woz lotz of singingz & danceingz that night :blink::blink: he sez Simbaz made him do itz :blink: Ifz I can stuffz him up there Bro we neverz see him again :thumbup:


Yo Bro hopez you findz Gilbert or Dilbert or what ever "bert" it iz zat is losted :lol:Iz got a hole in the wall too :thumbsup:an it goz way up into ze sky:yikes:but it haz the fings zat get warm and a big net coat fing over itz .I was finkin Bro :crazy: How doz zi guy in ze big red suit get in at ze Crimble timez  if you stuff a babypawz in ze way :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro hopez you findz Gilbert or Dilbert or what ever "bert" it iz zat is losted :lol:Iz got a hole in the wall too :thumbsup:an it goz way up into ze sky:yikes:but it haz the fings zat get warm and a big net coat fing over itz .I was finkin Bro :crazy: How doz zi guy in ze big red suit get in at ze Crimble timez  if you stuff a babypawz in ze way :scared:


:blink: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: Iz dontz noz Bro :blink: Iz thinkz wez just gonna have to put up withz babypaws :arf: but Iz not gonna speakz to him Iz gonna flickz my tailz at him & bash his earz coz I realz hardz :blink:


----------



## Kiwi

Yeah an if big redz guy squashz him, we getz no fun


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couz can youz hear me Iz stuckz :blink: Iz woz practising bashing babypawz on my mouse & he shot off under the water holderz & went to get him & Iz stuck :cryin: mum sez itz cos Iz a big daft pawz & will have to stay herez till I slimz a bitz hmy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couz can youz hear me Iz stuckz :blink: Iz woz practising bashing babypawz on my mouse & he shot off under the water holderz & went to get him & Iz stuck :cryin: mum sez itz cos Iz a big daft pawz & will have to stay herez till I slimz a bitz hmy:


Yo Bro Iz hearz you but eeys awful darkz iz cant see youz.If you keepz shoutin, i'll try to findz you.:crying::crying:Bro'oh Bro'oh where iz you :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

POP :thumbup: Iz out Bro  Iz all messed up now to :thumbup: mum iz doingz the dance & everythingz :blink: Iz cant waitz to send babypawz :arf: in there :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> POP :thumbup: Iz out Bro  Iz all messed up now to :thumbup: mum iz doingz the dance & everythingz :blink: Iz cant waitz to send babypawz :arf: in there :sneaky2:


Good finkin'Bro:thumbup:The'll never find heem in zer:lol::lol:an wiff the mess he'll get in they will no be happyz,singin,'dancin' an everyfing:thumbsup:Then maybez they will send him back  cos he is jus'a pest :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Wenz your birthdayz :blink: we needz to get the party sorted :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Wenz your birthdayz :blink: we needz to get the party sorted :blink::blink::blink:


I wantz to go to a party wiv lotz to play :crazy:an eetz :001_tt2:n stuffz too!!!! I canz singz Singing:& bogey :thumbup: too. I heerd from Kiwi dat big party iz haapning in Manchester soon but she wont let me goz :cryin: an I got no a birthdayz coz she dont know when Iz born :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Wenz your birthdayz :blink: we needz to get the party sorted :blink::blink::blink:


Yo bro Iz no sure,I fink it iz soonz coz Iz hear mum sayinz that I betterz be good if Iz wants to see my first birfday :confused1: Wha'd'ya fink zat means Bro :scared:Wherez we havin' ze party Bro  Iz you all cumin up here for it :thumbsup:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> I wantz to go to a party wiv lotz to play :crazy:an eetz :001_tt2:n stuffz too!!!! I canz singz Singing:& bogey :thumbup: too. I heerd from Kiwi dat big party iz haapning in Manchester soon but she wont let me goz :cryin: an I got no a birthdayz coz she dont know when Iz born :cryin::cryin::cryin:


Yo Cuz how can zat be  Howz your mum not know whenz you was born :scared::scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kiwi said:


> I wantz to go to a party wiv lotz to play :crazy:an eetz :001_tt2:n stuffz too!!!! I canz singz Singing:& bogey :thumbup: too. I heerd from Kiwi dat big party iz haapning in Manchester soon but she wont let me goz :cryin: an I got no a birthdayz coz she dont know when Iz born :cryin::cryin::cryin:


You Couz  no birthdayz :confused1: you haz to haz a birthdayz :blink: or youz never growz upz :blink: :idea: :



buffie said:


> Yo bro Iz no sure,I fink it iz soonz coz Iz hear mum sayinz that I betterz be good if Iz wants to see my first birfday :confused1: Wha'd'ya fink zat means Bro :scared:Wherez we havin' ze party Bro  Iz you all cumin up here for it :thumbsup:


Yo Bro  I thinkz itz the same az another thingz comeingz Bro :blink::blink::blink: wez haz to haz the partyz at yourz Bro :blink: we dont wantz babypaws :arf: beingz there :incazzato: butz we couldz playz that gamez Bro of pazz the parcelz & he could be the parcelz Bro :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro Right wez haz the party herez :thumbup:but therez to be no babypawz unless ze is all wrapped up an' tied tight :thumbup:So you fink my mum is like yours an' jus' says "stuff" that soundz daft So i no needz to worry Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Right wez haz the party herez :thumbup:but therez to be no babypawz unless ze is all wrapped up an' tied tight :thumbup:So you fink my mum is like yours an' jus' says "stuff" that soundz daft So i no needz to worry Bro


Iz dont loose any sleepz over what my mumz sez Bro shez :crazy::blink: she sez Iz a big puddingz Bro :blink::blink::blink: but Simba sez Iz a painz inz the :scared: :blink: but Iz woz sat on himz :blink: Iz didnt noz he woz under the quilt monster :cryin::cryin::cryin: hez got some weird language :blink::blink::blink:

Iz could wraps babypawz up good & properz :sneaky2: & thenz accidentally on pawzpurpose leavez him on the buz Bro :sneaky2: :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz dont loose any sleepz over what my mumz sez Bro shez :crazy::blink: she sez Iz a big puddingz Bro :blink::blink::blink: but Simba sez Iz a painz inz the :scared: :blink: but Iz woz sat on himz :blink: Iz didnt noz he woz under the quilt monster :cryin::cryin::cryin: hez got some weird language :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Iz could wraps babypawz up good & properz :sneaky2: & thenz accidentally on pawzpurpose leavez him on the buz Bro :sneaky2: :thumbup:


Iz no lose no sleepys either Bro ,nuffin stops me from the sleepz:Yawn:Iz jus' lets all mums mumblings go overz my head :sneaky2:My mum callz me all sorts of fings,big puddiin,daft lump,efelump :confused1:,Iz no carez :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> You Couz  no birthdayz :confused1: you haz to haz a birthdayz :blink: or youz never growz upz :blink: :idea: :
> 
> Yo Bro  I thinkz itz the same az another thingz comeingz Bro :blink::blink::blink: wez haz to haz the partyz at yourz Bro :blink: we dont wantz babypaws :arf: beingz there :incazzato: butz we couldz playz that gamez Bro of pazz the parcelz & he could be the parcelz Bro :sneaky2:


:scared:Never growz upz???????:scared:But then Iz be as dum as babypawz an getz stuffdz in cuppordz an in parcelz!!!!:crying: We don know my birthdayz coz I waz lozt an Kiwi found me.....:sosp: or maybe....shez stol me and iz lying......I gotz :idea: - when babypawz iz a parcelz we can sitz on him til he sickz up his birthdayz and I can has hiz?!:arf: :yesnod:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> :scared:Never growz upz???????:scared:But then Iz be as dum as babypawz an getz stuffdz in cuppordz an in parcelz!!!!:crying: We don know my birthdayz coz I waz lozt an Kiwi found me.....:sosp: or maybe....shez stol me and iz lying......I gotz :idea: - when babypawz iz a parcelz we can sitz on him til he sickz up his birthdayz and I can has hiz?!:arf: :yesnod:


Yo Cuz you should have wordz wiff your mum,tell her you need a birfday :angry:Jus'get her to pick a date an' "voila" you haz a birfday :thumbup:I fink she jus'tryin'to kid you,Everyone needz a birfday real or not :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwi

yyyyyyeeeeeyyyy!!!!! She sez Iz can has a birthdayz in May coz thatz when I woz dropped (roughly) :thumbup::lol::lol::lol:

....An she sez cos I waz dropped roughly, it splains a lot!... :huh: :blink: :confused1:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> yyyyyyeeeeeyyyy!!!!! She sez Iz can has a birthdayz in May coz thatz when I woz dropped (roughly) :thumbup::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ....An she sez cos I waz dropped roughly, it splains a lot!... :huh: :blink: :confused1:


:lol::lol:Yous mums a" funny mummy :arf: " but yayyy you haz a birfday,thats anuvver party :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## catzz

Wez can haz anuvver partee too. My birfday iz March 17th. My mum sez lotz of peeps have parteez on dat dav coz ov sum dude called Patrick. My mumcat dont hav no birfday neither cos she waz lost too but my mum sez she can have her birfday in April. Datz anuvver partee as well. Man we are goin to be all parteed out:thumbup:

My mum callz me silly thingz too. Mostly she callz me Monkey. I keep telling her my namez Kiera :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

catzz said:


> Wez can haz anuvver partee too. My birfday iz March 17th. My mum sez lotz of peeps have parteez on dat dav coz ov sum dude called Patrick. My mumcat dont hav no birfday neither cos she waz lost too but my mum sez she can have her birfday in April. Datz anuvver partee as well. Man we are goin to be all parteed out:thumbup:
> 
> My mum callz me silly thingz too. Mostly she callz me Monkey. I keep telling her my namez Kiera :thumbup:


Yo Kiera,Howz you doin'.Wez all gonna have so many party'z that we will be :arf::arf: of going to them :scared:What we needz is to spread them out so's that we has enuffs to keep us "Partyin'"for ages :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzz  wez got like loadz of partyz then :thumbup: :blink: we can have loadz of :arf: to :thumbup::blink: then I might bez :arf: at last :blink::blink: but Iz dont wantz to mezz my pantz again :cryin::blush::frown2: that woz :incazzato:

Iz a criminalz todayz :huh::blink::blink: I dontz noz why :blink::blink::blink: Iz only bounced on Hollysptz wenz she woz asleepz & made her rush off & knock stuffz overz hmy::blink: mum iz realz happyz about itz :blink: she sez I willz be the death of herz :blink::blink: but thenz I wont getz fed :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


----------



## Kiwi

Iz bin bad bros n'cozzies :arf: I startzed a cat fightz and I gotta go sitz in a cornerz all day. My birfdayz bin canczeld  :cryin: Kiwi sez shez logging off anz I not allowd to talkz with u til Iz a good girl again :cryin::cryin: Seez you all soon...


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kiwi said:


> Iz bin bad bros n'cozzies :arf: I startzed a cat fightz and I gotta go sitz in a cornerz all day. My birfdayz bin canczeld  :cryin: Kiwi sez shez logging off anz I not allowd to talkz with u til Iz a good girl again :cryin::cryin: Seez you all soon...


:blink: Doh! Couz haz you learnt nothingz from beingz a MC :blink::blink: you not suppose to get caught Couz :blink: wez will have a protest Couz & getz your birthdayz back :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezzz  wez got like loadz of partyz then :thumbup: :blink: we can have loadz of :arf: to :thumbup::blink: then I might bez :arf: at last :blink::blink: but Iz dont wantz to mezz my pantz again :cryin::blush::frown2: that woz :incazzato:
> 
> Iz a criminalz todayz :huh::blink::blink: I dontz noz why :blink::blink::blink: Iz only bounced on Hollysptz wenz she woz asleepz & made her rush off & knock stuffz overz hmy::blink: mum iz realz happyz about itz :blink: she sez I willz be the death of herz :blink::blink: but thenz I wont getz fed :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


Yo Bro an Cuz's Hows we all today :thumbsup:Iz cant believe that youz no been :arf::arf:How comez you no been :arf:yet Sheesh Bro its easy You wont mess your pants Bro dont fink youz can be :arf:down there.Bro why you get ze blames for summat Hollyspotz did If she's such a big girlz blouse an' ran off jus' cos' you tickled her wiff your jaggy toez,itz not your fault if she knocks the stuff down :crazy:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro an Cuz's Hows we all today :thumbsup:Iz cant believe that youz no been :arf::arf:How comez you no been :arf:yet Sheesh Bro its easy You wont mess your pants Bro dont fink youz can be :arf:down there.Bro why you get ze blames for summat Hollyspotz did If she's such a big girlz blouse an' ran off jus' cos' you tickled her wiff your jaggy toez,itz not your fault if she knocks the stuff down :crazy:


I knowz Bro :blink: I thinkz she did it on purpose Bro coz she woz in bother earlier :blink: she atez a flyingz thingz ball :blink::blink::blink: I want a flyingz thingz ball :cryin::cryin: then Iz might bez realz :arf: Bro :blink: Iz thinkz therez somet wrongz with me :cryin: coz everybodyz else can be :arf: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I knowz Bro :blink: I thinkz she did it on purpose Bro coz she woz in bother earlier :blink: she atez a flyingz thingz ball :blink::blink::blink: I want a flyingz thingz ball :cryin::cryin: then Iz might bez realz :arf: Bro :blink: Iz thinkz therez somet wrongz with me :cryin: coz everybodyz else can be :arf: :blink:


You know wat Iz finks Bro :idea: I finks you likes your food too much,you dont want to partz wiff it I dont fink theres anyfing wrong,dont fink youz needz poop shute fing :scared::scared:You jus'needz to try harderz :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> You know wat Iz finks Bro :idea: I finks you likes your food too much,you dont want to partz wiff it I dont fink theres anyfing wrong,dont fink youz needz poop shute fing :scared::scared:You jus'needz to try harderz :thumbup:


Yo Bro & Couzezzz  Iz got to find a new homez :eek6: :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezzz  Iz got to find a new homez :eek6: :blink::blink::blink:


Oh Bro whatz happened nowz.You can come an' stay wiff me,but no :arf:babypawz mind :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro whatz happened nowz.You can come an' stay wiff me,but no :arf:babypawz mind :scared:


Thankz Bro  Iz will get myz mice & stuffz togetherz :thumbup: I thinkz Iz realy donez it thiz timez :blink: mumz being goingz :crazy: cleaningz everythingz againz :blink: coz it haz to be rightz for babypawz :arf: & shez cleanz all myz paw atrz off the wall fillerz :thumbdown::blink: so wenz she went outz Iz beenz in the sink & thenz slidz all overz the shineyz floor & thenz did some more paw artz :sneaky2::blink: & went for a :closedeyes: & when shez camez back shez :yikes::eek6::incazzato::blink::blink::blink: she sez she knowz itz me Bro :huh: coz Iz left some of my pantz :blush::blink:

Iz gonna be realz nice to dad whenz he getz in Bro :blink::blink::blink: & seez what happenz otherwize Iz be at yourz in time for supperz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Thankz Bro  Iz will get myz mice & stuffz togetherz :thumbup: I thinkz Iz realy donez it thiz timez :blink: mumz being goingz :crazy: cleaningz everythingz againz :blink: coz it haz to be rightz for babypawz :arf: & shez cleanz all myz paw atrz off the wall fillerz :thumbdown::blink: so wenz she went outz Iz beenz in the sink & thenz slidz all overz the shineyz floor & thenz did some more paw artz :sneaky2::blink: & went for a :closedeyes: & when shez camez back shez :yikes::eek6::incazzato::blink::blink::blink: she sez she knowz itz me Bro :huh: coz Iz left some of my pantz :blush::blink:
> 
> Iz gonna be realz nice to dad whenz he getz in Bro :blink::blink::blink: & seez what happenz otherwize Iz be at yourz in time for supperz :blink:


Oh Bro I fink youz really done it zis time :yikes:Mumz they dont like it when they bin all bizzy'z an we come along an' do stuff :scared:I know my mum singz the bad songz an dance's an stuff :incazzato::incazzato::crazy:Maybez if youz really good an go sleepeez for a while she will  an' be calm againIf not Bro pick up some of the crap for our tea on your way over herez :thumbsup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro I fink youz really done it zis time :yikes:Mumz they dont like it when they bin all bizzy'z an we come along an' do stuff :scared:I know my mum singz the bad songz an dance's an stuff :incazzato::incazzato::crazy:Maybez if youz really good an go sleepeez for a while she will  an be calm gainIf not Bro pick up some of the crap for our tea on your way over herez :thumbsup:


Iz try that Bro :thumbsup: Iz beingz all nicey nicey :arf: I'l go & have a sleepz & see :blink:

I'l getz loadz of :arf: if Iz getz a new homez :blink: thenz we can partyz & be :arf: & do pawz artz Bro


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz try that Bro :thumbsup: Iz beingz all nicey nicey :arf: I'l go & have a sleepz & see :blink:
> 
> I'l getz loadz of :arf: if Iz getz a new homez :blink: thenz we can partyz & be :arf: & do pawz artz Bro


Yo Bro howz it going.Has your dad smoothed fings with your mum :thumbsup:It no be much longer, soon :arf:babypawz will be there an he will get in so much bovver zat your mum will never see nuffin youz is doin' cos she'll be chasin' :arf::arf:babypawz about :thumbup::thumbup:an you can always blame him for everfing :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro howz it going.Has your dad smoothed fings with your mum :thumbsup:It no be much longer, soon :arf:babypawz will be there an he will get in so much bovver zat your mum will never see nuffin youz is doin' cos she'll be chasin' :arf::arf:babypawz about :thumbup::thumbup:an you can always blame him for everfing :lol::lol:


Yo Bro  everythingz okz :blink: I woz a good pawz & everythingz :blink: Iz helpz dad putz the hard thingz down on the water roomz floor :blink::blink: he sez Iz makez a good weight :blink::blink:

Iz gonna be realz goodz now :blink: & blamez babypawz :arf: for everythingz :blink::blink: Iz practising my pointing :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  everythingz okz :blink: I woz a good pawz & everythingz :blink: Iz helpz dad putz the hard thingz down on the water roomz floor :blink::blink: he sez Iz makez a good weight :blink::blink:
> 
> Iz gonna be realz goodz now :blink: & blamez babypawz :arf: for everythingz :blink::blink: Iz practising my pointing :sneaky2:


Yo bro Hey thats good youz all happyz again :thumbup:Iz likes helpin' an' stuff too ,Iz alwayz got my toolbox an ' ready to go .How long do you fink you can be goodz for I managed about an hour once Bro :scared:Mum nearly had me at the green manIz had to show her Iz waz okay :sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo bro Hey thats good youz all happyz again :thumbup:Iz likes helpin' an' stuff too ,Iz alwayz got my toolbox an ' ready to go .How long do you fink you can be goodz for I managed about an hour once Bro :scared:Mum nearly had me at the green manIz had to show her Iz waz okay :sneaky2:


Iz dont knowz Bro :001_unsure::blink: but itz hard workz Bro :blink: so Iz decided to get all my meecez out of my box just to look at themz like :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz dont knowz Bro :001_unsure::blink: but itz hard workz Bro :blink: so Iz decided to get all my meecez out of my box just to look at themz like :sneaky2:


Bro see when you just look at your meecez :biggrin5:do your meecez scoot off under fingz :sneaky2::yesnod::yesnod:Mine do thatz an i haz to go dig em back out again :devil:Iz dont know howz they do'z that Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Bro see when you just look at your meecez :biggrin5:do your meecez scoot off under fingz :sneaky2::yesnod::yesnod:Mine do thatz an i haz to go dig em back out again :devil:Iz dont know howz they do'z that Bro


Me neitherz Bro :blink::blink: dad got one of mine outz from underz the water holder :blink: but Iz neverz put it therez Singing: rightz Bro Iz gotta goez Mum iz off to paintz & Iz gotta help :sneaky2::aureola:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro how did zi paintin' go :lol::lol:Waz your mum pleased :biggrin5::biggrin5: Haz you made the messez wiff your tail an' stuff :yikes: Bet she waz real happyz that you helped her Howz the babypawz planz goin :sneaky2:had anymore of ze good finkinz


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro how did zi paintin' go :lol::lol:Waz your mum pleased :biggrin5::biggrin5: Haz you made the messez wiff your tail an' stuff :yikes: Bet she waz real happyz that you helped her Howz the babypawz planz goin :sneaky2:had anymore of ze good finkinz


Yo Bro  Iz thought Iz did a good jobz of the piantingz :blink: Iz droped my pantz on the bench & stuffz :blink:
she waznt very happyz :blink: so Iz left her singingz :blink:

Iz woz tryingz to get some ideaz of the :crazy: box last nightz :blink: but my meecez needed chasing :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz thought Iz did a good jobz of the piantingz :blink: Iz droped my pantz on the bench & stuffz :blink:
> she waznt very happyz :blink: so Iz left her singingz :blink:
> 
> Iz woz tryingz to get some ideaz of the :crazy: box last nightz :blink: but my meecez needed chasing :blink: :blink:


Well Bro fink wez stuck,wez will just have to fix the babypawz :arf: when he arrivez .Maybez he will not be so bad We will just have to see wat happenz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzz  somthingz going down :blink::blink: Iz just been to goez for my napz & the bedz gone :yikes: :incazzato: Iz had to go all the way to the top of my world & squash onto the quilt monster :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezzz  somthingz going down :blink::blink: Iz just been to goez for my napz & the bedz gone :yikes: :incazzato: Iz had to go all the way to the top of my world & squash onto the quilt monster :blink:


Yo Bro thats soundin' spishus to mez:w00t:I fink youz is right :scared:sumfin's sure happenin' :sneaky2::sneaky2'ya fink yous is havin to find a new place for you and the meeces :crying::crying:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro thats soundin' spishus to mez:w00t:I fink youz is right :scared:sumfin's sure happenin' :sneaky2::sneaky2'ya fink yous is havin to find a new place for you and the meeces :crying::crying:


Iz found itz Bro :thumbup: its in the :crazy: box room :blink: Banjospotz not happy about itz though :blink: hez just standingz looking at itz waveing hiz cat toy :blink:

Therez alot of noisez in the top of my worldz now Bro :001_unsure: Iz cant getz to the tree to seez :incazzato: Iz gonna go checkz on my meecez & make surez they are all still therez :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## lymorelynn

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz found itz Bro :thumbup: its in the :crazy: box room :blink: Banjospotz not happy about itz though :blink: hez just standingz looking at itz waveing hiz cat toy :blink:
> 
> Therez alot of noisez in the top of my worldz now Bro :001_unsure: Iz cant getz to the tree to seez :incazzato:* Iz gonna go checkz on my meecez & make surez they are all still therez :blink::blink::blink:*


*

Hi Cuz. Iz a gud ideaz to check on meecez :thumbup: Yur mum mite be hidin dem and givinz dem to dat babypawz :scared: My mum gived sum ov my meecez to da peeps dat tooked my babypawz *


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz found itz Bro :thumbup: its in the :crazy: box room :blink: Banjospotz not happy about itz though :blink: hez just standingz looking at itz waveing hiz cat toy :blink:
> 
> Therez alot of noisez in the top of my worldz now Bro :001_unsure: Iz cant getz to the tree to seez :incazzato: Iz gonna go checkz on my meecez & make surez they are all still therez :blink::blink::blink:


Wat's it in the boxroom for Bro :confused1'ya fink you is havin'to go sleepyeez in there :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

lymorelynn said:


> Hi Cuz. Iz a gud ideaz to check on meecez :thumbup: Yur mum mite be hidin dem and givinz dem to dat babypawz :scared: My mum gived sum ov my meecez to da peeps dat tooked my babypawz


Thatz not rightz Couz :thumbdown: Iz thinkz they allz there :blink: except the one Iz took for a wander roundz outsidez last nightz in the rainz :thumbup::blink: I cant findz that :blink: I hopez itz not gone inz the tall thingz where the :arf: goez :blink: no onez gettingz there paws on my meecez Couz :glare::blink::blink::blink:



buffie said:


> Wat's it in the boxroom for Bro :confused1'ya fink you is havin'to go sleepyeez in there :scared:


You noz Bro :blink: the :crazy: box :blink: wherez the :arf: & stuff comez fromz :blink::blink: with the other :crazy: box that Iz keep stickingz my pawz in to mezz with the paperz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Thatz not rightz Couz :thumbdown: Iz thinkz they allz there :blink: except the one Iz took for a wander roundz outsidez last nightz in the rainz :thumbup::blink: I cant findz that :blink: I hopez itz not gone inz the tall thingz where the :arf: goez :blink: no onez gettingz there paws on my meecez Couz :glare::blink::blink::blink:
> 
> You noz Bro :blink: the :crazy: box :blink: wherez the :arf: & stuff comez fromz :blink::blink: with the other :crazy: box that Iz keep stickingz my pawz in to mezz with the paperz :blink:


Yo Bro I'z bin finkin'Do you fink zis haz somfin' to do wiff babypawz :arf: comin' :scared:he must be here soon Bro Maybe hez going to go in the box room and stay there :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro I'z bin finkin'Do you fink zis haz somfin' to do wiff babypawz :arf: comin' :scared:he must be here soon Bro Maybe hez going to go in the box room and stay there :thumbup:


Yo Bro  Iz thinkz you rightz :blink::blink: about babypawz :arf: therez a huge house thingz there now :001_huh::blink: itz got a bed & toyz & everthingz Bro :blink: me & Simbaz have beenz in but we got taken outz again :incazzato: Iz wanted to get inz the bed but Iz no fit hmy: so Iz been hangingz off the wall fillerz :thumbup: mum was realy happyz she'z did a new dance & everythingz :blink::blink::blink: so Iz goingz outsidez to get wetz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz thinkz you rightz :blink::blink: about babypawz :arf: therez a huge house thingz there now :001_huh::blink: itz got a bed & toyz & everthingz Bro :blink: me & Simbaz have beenz in but we got taken outz again :incazzato: Iz wanted to get inz the bed but Iz no fit hmy: so Iz been hangingz off the wall fillerz :thumbup: mum was realy happyz she'z did a new dance & everythingz :blink::blink::blink: so Iz goingz outsidez to get wetz :sneaky2:


Yo Bro Howz the wall fillerz :sneaky2:,you managed yet:thumbup:Iz hopz you getz really wet an do loads of floor art:lol::lol:an some nose art too  Then your mum will take the songz and dancez to a new level :scared::scared::lol::lol:Best make it good Bro you might not get another chance forz a while if babypawz is comin to stay:arf::arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzz  somet is goingz on :001_unsure::blink::blink: one of our magic boxez that we get inz & then getz out somewherez else :huh: is out :blink: I hopez Iz not goingz anywherez Iz to busy outsidez in the blowey stuff :blink: Iz hopez itz not the greenz bawldytwolegz timez Iz dont wantz the sharp thingz in the neck & the poopshoot thingz :cryin::cryin::cryin: but Banjospotz sez Iz will get a letterz :001_huh: whatz a letterz :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezzz  somet is goingz on :001_unsure::blink::blink: one of our magic boxez that we get inz & then getz out somewherez else :huh: is out :blink: I hopez Iz not goingz anywherez Iz to busy outsidez in the blowey stuff :blink: Iz hopez itz not the greenz bawldytwolegz timez Iz dont wantz the sharp thingz in the neck & the poopshoot thingz :cryin::cryin::cryin: but Banjospotz sez Iz will get a letterz :001_huh: whatz a letterz :crazy:


Yo Bro Iz had letterz,you know hadz any.Letterz come through the wind flap in the wall filler z has to get mum to tell me at they sez coz I cant read yet,Bro .I no like the magic box eever Bro,it usually meanz :scared:Green Man :yikes::crying::crying:but if you no hadz the letter yet maybez its not zat :001_unsure:Bro itz snowin'again outside .You got snow Bro:001_huh:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Iz had letterz,you know hadz any.Letterz come through the wind flap in the wall filler z has to get mum to tell me at they sez coz I cant read yet,Bro .I no like the magic box eever Bro,it usually meanz :scared:Green Man :yikes::crying::crying:but if you no hadz the letter yet maybez its not zat :001_unsure:Bro itz snowin'again outside .You got snow Bro:001_huh:


Yo Bro  no white stuffz here :blink: Iz had to come inz coz mum said Iz get blown insidez outz :001_huh:  Iz been practisingz my sidewayz walk Bro & flickingz my tailz  I realyz good at itz now 

Iz woz goingz to bed but my blankiez gonez :yikes: :yikes::blink: itz in the magic box :blink::blink::cryin: but Iz had no letterz :001_huh: Banjospots reconz only special pawz get letterz of the greenz bawldytwolegz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  no white stuffz here :blink: Iz had to come inz coz mum said Iz get blown insidez outz :001_huh:  Iz been practisingz my sidewayz walk Bro & flickingz my tailz  I realyz good at itz now
> 
> Iz woz goingz to bed but my blankiez gonez :yikes: :yikes::blink: itz in the magic box :blink::blink::cryin: but Iz had no letterz :001_huh: Banjospots reconz only special pawz get letterz of the greenz bawldytwolegz :blink:


Yo Bro,White stuff is going off now Iz wanted to make a whitestuff man:crying::crying:Why d'ya fink youz blankiez in ze magic box fing :scared::scared:Iz fink you maybez gonna go somewhere Bro:cryin::cryin:Maybez youz goin' on a holidayz to the beach.Haz you bin to ze beach Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro,White stuff is going off now Iz wanted to make a whitestuff man:crying::crying:Why d'ya fink youz blankiez in ze magic box fing :scared::scared:Iz fink you maybez gonna go somewhere Bro:cryin::cryin:Maybez youz goin' on a holidayz to the beach.Haz you bin to ze beach Bro


No Bro :blink: the beach comez to me :thumbup: the spotz bringz it backz everydayz :001_cool: Iz dont wantz to go anywherez :incazzato: Iz just had my lunch Iz might be :arf: :arf::idea::thumbup::001_cool:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> No Bro :blink: the beach comez to me :thumbup: the spotz bringz it backz everydayz :001_cool: Iz dont wantz to go anywherez :incazzato: Iz just had my lunch Iz might be :arf: :arf::idea::thumbup::001_cool:


Yeah Bro Lunch + goin'somewhere= :arf::arf::thumbup::thumbup:How comez the beach comes to you.How can the spotz bring back a whole beach  Bro your dreamin' :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yeah Bro Lunch + goin'somewhere= :arf::arf::thumbup::thumbup:How comez the beach comes to you.How can the spotz bring back a whole beach  Bro your dreamin' :crazy::crazy:


Mum alwayz sez do you have to bringz the beach homez to them Bro :blink::blink::blink:

Itz gone Bro :yikes: I thinkz shez realyz lost the plotz now :crazy: I woz tryingz to get my blanki outz & she took the magic box outsidez & put it in the spotz box :huh: but therez no onez in itz Bro :blink:


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh-oh :scared: Timez to wurry cuz :scared::scared: 
Wen my babyz wentz away der wer lotz of emptiez boxez cummin in da hous an goin away wiv my babyz in dem :scared:
Fink yur mum goin get dat babypawz shez alwus talkin bout?


----------



## Dally Banjo

lymorelynn said:


> Oh-oh :scared: Timez to wurry cuz :scared::scared:
> Wen my babyz wentz away der wer lotz of emptiez boxez cummin in da hous an goin away wiv my babyz in dem :scared:
> Fink yur mum goin get dat babypawz shez alwus talkin bout?


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

Iz dont wantz no babypawz on my blankie :incazzato: :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Mum alwayz sez do you have to bringz the beach homez to them Bro :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Itz gone Bro :yikes: I thinkz shez realyz lost the plotz now :crazy: I woz tryingz to get my blanki outz & she took the magic box outsidez & put it in the spotz box :huh: but therez no onez in itz Bro :blink:


Oh Bro Iz finks your mum haz bin eatin ,magic mushrooms,or maybez smokin' wakky baccy :smilewinkgrin: :biggrin5:Maybez you need to speak to your dad and ask him whatz goin ' on


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro Iz finks your mum haz bin eatin ,magic mushrooms,or maybez smokin' wakky baccy :smilewinkgrin: :biggrin5:Maybez you need to speak to your dad and ask him whatz goin ' on


Yea Bro Iz grass herz upz :sneaky2: dadz bound to be on my sidez coz Iz alwayz helpz him put hiz paws on


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro Iz grass herz upz :sneaky2: dadz bound to be on my sidez coz Iz alwayz helpz him put hiz paws on


Yea Bro dadz is Bro.theyz knowz about stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezz 

Iz :crazy::blink: she keepz goingz in & out of the wall fillerz :blink::blink::blink: & never noticed my new pawz art :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezz
> 
> Iz :crazy::blink: she keepz goingz in & out of the wall fillerz :blink::blink::blink: & never noticed my new pawz art :sneaky2:


Yo Bro.I fink it is time forthe baldytwolegs greenman to visit,I fink your mumz a bit :crazy::crazy:Maybes she gone ut:ut:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro.I fink it is time forthe baldytwolegs greenman to visit,I fink your mumz a bit :crazy::crazy:Maybes she gone ut:ut:


Iz thinkz so to Bro :001_unsure::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz thinkz so to Bro :001_unsure::blink:


Yo Bro :idea: D'ya fink itz got summat to do wiff the empty magic box bein'in the spots box :001_unsure:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Iza realyz donez it thiz timez :blink: Iz never seenz her dancez & everythingz so much :blink::blink: but Iz not my faultz :cryin::cryin::cryin: Scutter made me do itz :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink: Iz managed to get the new meecez out of the house thingz :sneaky2: & :yikes: did shez go offz on onez :001_unsure: she sez Iz got heapz of meecez & they belongz to Tangoz :blink::blink::huh: whatz a Tangoz Bro :confused1:


----------



## sarahdisco

Evninz!!!!

Hercules here - iz bad timez man! Haz to see the green man tomorraz for the snippy snip. Spartacus iz going for her jaggyz too - we haz made a mastaplan to get mummy back tho - we had hidded her car keyz!!! Spartacus tooks them to her sekrit den were she keepz the toyz. Clever big sis!

Dad sez he will find em though...


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> Evninz!!!!
> 
> Hercules here - iz bad timez man! Haz to see the green man tomorraz for the snippy snip. Spartacus iz going for her jaggyz too - we haz made a mastaplan to get mummy back tho - we had hidded her car keyz!!! Spartacus tooks them to her sekrit den were she keepz the toyz. Clever big sis!
> 
> Dad sez he will find em though...


Yo cuz Hercules.You goin to see the GreenMan :scared::scared:He'z gonna takez away youz bitz Bro an' me 's bin an' done that itsz no sweat cuz Good plan you hidez ze keyz :lol::lol:


----------



## sarahdisco

OK we haz disasta! :scared:  

Mum haz taken our food. We iz being starved... NO ONE MENSHUNNED STARVING! 

Spartacuz sez itz all my fault an its coz i'm a babypawz! i iz not a babypawz!!! 

hmm.. wonder if those treetz i left behind the tv are still there?


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> OK we haz disasta! :scared:
> 
> Mum haz taken our food. We iz being starved... NO ONE MENSHUNNED STARVING!
> 
> Spartacuz sez itz all my fault an its coz i'm a babypawz! i iz not a babypawz!!!
> 
> hmm.. wonder if those treetz i left behind the tv are still there?


Yo Cuz zats no fair :scared::scared:Haz you no had no teaz.Iz had myz tea when I saw GreenMan ,I hadz my supper too.I didnt haz my breakfast though I fink my GreenMan iz best :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco

Mum giz uz teaz early wen she got home from the place-that-payz-for-the-foodz but we thought we had beed good!

Turnz out it waz in her plan to starve us. NOT FAIR. 

I want your green man. mine iz meen!!! although he haz sent me a new blanky for my operation! Mum sed thatz cause I wont get scared but I finks itz coz iz his faverit patient!

But grr... no supperz or breakfast! Thatz like millions of hours away! Im meltin alreddy!


----------



## buffie

sarahdisco said:


> Mum giz uz teaz early wen she got home from the place-that-payz-for-the-foodz but we thought we had beed good!
> 
> Turnz out it waz in her plan to starve us. NOT FAIR.
> 
> I want your green man. mine iz meen!!! although he haz sent me a new blanky for my operation! Mum sed thatz cause I wont get scared but I finks itz coz iz his faverit patient!
> 
> But grr... no supperz or breakfast! Thatz like millions of hours away! Im meltin alreddy!


It'll soon bez tomorrow Cuz an' your mum will feel so guiltyz that shez made you starve and every fing zat you might get lotz of treatz an stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezz  I thinkz we haz a problemz :001_unsure: therez thiz little redz guyz inz da house :huh::blink: & he'z like realyz hardz & everythingz :blink::blink: hez swore at mez Bro hmy: itz realz weirdz he likez tizzzzzzzzzzzz :confused1: Iz goingz to practice my tizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz my sidewayz walkz is'nt workingz az good az we thoughtz it wouldz :blink::blink::blink:

Oh Yea Bro & he snorez :scared: ut::crazy:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro hez singingz nowz :scared: The spotz have gonez to bed iz never gonna be ablez to sleepz with this noisez :scared:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezz  I thinkz we haz a problemz :001_unsure: therez thiz little redz guyz inz da house :huh::blink: & he'z like realyz hardz & everythingz :blink::blink: hez swore at mez Bro hmy: itz realz weirdz he likez tizzzzzzzzzzzz :confused1: Iz goingz to practice my tizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz my sidewayz walkz is'nt workingz az good az we thoughtz it wouldz :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Oh Yea Bro & he snorez :scared: ut::crazy:


Yo Bro Iz that the babypawz then:scared:wat d'ya mean hez hardz hez only little .Whatz zis tizzzzzzzzz,how doz he do zat :confused1:You practice your sidewayz walk an tizzzzzzzzz Bro.Itz not right that he getz to swearz at you:scared:You gonna have to get a grip Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hez well scarey Bro :scared: wez gonna need a bigger planz :blink: & soonz Bro :scared:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hez well scarey Bro :scared: wez gonna need a bigger planz :blink: & soonz Bro :scared:


Yo Bro wez better call za gang meetingz.zis iz gonna take a bit of thought Bro.Maybez itz not gonna be zi doddle we fot :scared::scared:Maybez we endz up in ze pie Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro wez better call za gang meetingz.zis iz gonna take a bit of thought Bro.Maybez itz not gonna be zi doddle we fot :scared::scared:Maybez we endz up in ze pie Bro


Wez a gonna have to sortz him quickz Bro hez just had my tailz :scared: & now hez makeingz a rightz racketz again :blink: it might be saferz in the pie Bro :scared:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Wez a gonna have to sortz him quickz Bro hez just had my tailz :scared: & now hez makeingz a rightz racketz again :blink: it might be saferz in the pie Bro :scared:


Right Bro watz the problem Youz a big pawz an' your scared of a babypawz :eek6:Wez gonna have to have a fink here .How are we gonna fix zis.You gonna have to find zi way to put zis red hairy fing back in hiz box Bro.Iz gonna sleep on it and see if I can fink up zi planz:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

sarahdisco said:


> OK we haz disasta! :scared:
> 
> Mum haz taken our food. We iz being starved... NO ONE MENSHUNNED STARVING!
> 
> Spartacuz sez itz all my fault an its coz i'm a babypawz! i iz not a babypawz!!!
> 
> hmm.. wonder if those treetz i left behind the tv are still there?


Yo Couz  Iz had to mizz my supperz & breakfast whenz Iz went to the greenmans to :incazzato: :blink: but Iz made up for itz when Iz got back 



buffie said:


> Right Bro watz the problem Youz a big pawz an' your scared of a babypawz :eek6:Wez gonna have to have a fink here .How are we gonna fix zis.You gonna have to find zi way to put zis red hairy fing back in hiz box Bro.Iz gonna sleep on it and see if I can fink up zi planz:thumbup:


Yo Bro  did you getz any :Yawn: Iz realy tiredz Bro :blink: that Tangoz :arf: woz singinz all nightz :glare: :blink: evenz Banjospots haz black ringz round hiz eyez :blink: Iz thinkz we gonna havez our pawz fullz :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Couz  Iz had to mizz my supperz & breakfast whenz Iz went to the greenmans to :incazzato: :blink: but Iz made up for itz when Iz got back
> 
> Yo Bro  did you getz any :Yawn: Iz realy tiredz Bro :blink: that Tangoz :arf: woz singinz all nightz :glare: :blink: evenz Banjospots haz black ringz round hiz eyez :blink: Iz thinkz we gonna havez our pawz fullz :blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro,Iz got lotz of sleep :Yawn: but Iz no fot of nuffin'Bro,Iz waz to bizzy dreamin of meeces an stuff  Iz he still singin .Haz he not got tiredz yet.


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro,Iz got lotz of sleep :Yawn: but Iz no fot of nuffin'Bro,Iz waz to bizzy dreamin of meeces an stuff  Iz he still singin .Haz he not got tiredz yet.


Yo Bro  this Tangoz guyz not so bad :blink: he just ran up the back of mum legz :scared::crazy::001_cool: you should have seen her danceing & singingz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  this Tangoz guyz not so bad :blink: he just ran up the back of mum legz :scared::crazy::001_cool: you should have seen her danceing & singingz :sneaky2:


Yayyyyy Bro Soundz like my kind a guy :thumbup:But thatz no changin'zi factz that we gotta finkz how wez handlez him.You haz gotta get youz sleep Bro :scared::scared:So we needz the planz


----------



## Dally Banjo

elloz Uncle Meekoz :laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo;2183375 said:


> elloz Uncle Meekoz :laugh:


*Elloz my little nephewz Tango'z :thumbup:*


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  he can talkz :scared: I dont thinkz hes propperz MC :blink: he can talkz the talkz & doez the walkz but hes got no pantz :huh::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro where he learnz all zi talk :scared:Hez only baby MC.hez no meant to be able to talk nuffin yet,never mindz proper MC talkz.I fink Bro hez to little for pantz hez still in nappiez :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

O Iz seez Bro :blink: Iz goingz for a napz Bro :blink::Yawn: Iz cant keepz up with this Tangoz guyz :blink: hez :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> O Iz seez Bro :blink: Iz goingz for a napz Bro :blink::Yawn: Iz cant keepz up with this Tangoz guyz :blink: hez :crazy:


Yo Bro I finks you needs to catch up wiff yous sleep,coz that little blighter :arf:will probably sing an snore againz tonight


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzz  Iz in da house Bro :thumbup: therez loadz of new meecez & everythingz :sneaky2: Iz cant getz in the bedz though :huh: Tangoz has gone to the top of our worldz & mumz so happyz :blink: he thinkz hez hidingz Bro :blink: but Iz noz where he iz nothingz getz past mez


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro,Howz fingsIz that babypawz still snorinz an' stuff Watz he doin in ze top of youz world Bro.How did he get upz there :scared:Watz it like in zi house Bro iz it cumfyz :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro,Howz fingsIz that babypawz still snorinz an' stuff Watz he doin in ze top of youz world Bro.How did he get upz there :scared:Watz it like in zi house Bro iz it cumfyz :thumbup:


Sort of Bro :blink: butz the bedz to smallz ut: Tangoz been makeingz mum do the dance :sneaky2: Iz told himz the water roomz iz realz nice :sneaky2: & hez beenz climbingz in there so Iz went to helpz him but mumz sez Iz no helpz at allz :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Sort of Bro :blink: butz the bedz to smallz ut: Tangoz been makeingz mum do the dance :sneaky2: Iz told himz the water roomz iz realz nice :sneaky2: & hez beenz climbingz in there so Iz went to helpz him but mumz sez Iz no helpz at allz :blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro zats not fair,youz only tryin' to be nice to little bro  :sneaky2:Iz youz all still comin' to zi birfday partyz on Sunday.Therez goin' to be lotz of gamez and stuff :thumbup: Loads of crap to eat you might even be :arf: Bro if youz tryz hardz :thumbup::thumbup:You can bring babypawz if you haz too Bro, as longas he iz good


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: Partyz Bro :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: wez can singz & dancez & :arf: :arf: :arf: & everythingz :thumbup: :blink: Iz mightz bringz babypawz :arf: Bro thenz Iz can blamez him if Iz late homez :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: Partyz Bro :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: wez can singz & dancez & :arf: :arf: :arf: & everythingz :thumbup: :blink: Iz mightz bringz babypawz :arf: Bro thenz Iz can blamez him if Iz late homez :sneaky2:


Yo Bro .Singz,dancez,:arf::arflayz pass the babypawz an fings like that:thumbup::thumbup:Youz can stayz if you wantz to.Iz got a big bedz bro we canz all climb inz,well maybe not allz.Dont want ze snorey fing keepingz me awake :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro .Singz,dancez,:arf::arflayz pass the babypawz an fings like that:thumbup::thumbup:Youz can stayz if you wantz to.Iz got a big bedz bro we canz all climb inz,well maybe not allz.Dont want ze snorey fing keepingz me awake :scared:


Yey Bro :thumbup: Iz a pack my meecez & some of babypawz:arf: coz they newz :sneaky2: hez can sleepz inz the pitza boxez Bro :sneaky2: with allz the :arf: :arf: :arf: :sneaky2::sneaky2: 

Iz can hearz youz you noz :glare::ciappa::laugh: Louie's a big puddingz :laugh:Louie's a big puddingz :laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yey Bro :thumbup: Iz a pack my meecez & some of babypawz:arf: coz they newz :sneaky2: hez can sleepz inz the pitza boxez Bro :sneaky2: with allz the :arf: :arf: :arf: :sneaky2::sneaky2:
> 
> Iz can hearz youz you noz :glare::ciappa::laugh: Louie's a big puddingz :laugh:Louie's a big puddingz :laugh:


Yo Bro I finks that will be betterz than the partyz.Wez can haz a midnight feast :thumbup::thumbup::arf::arf::lol:And babypawz can be ze lookoutz :thumbup:Whad'ya fink Bro :thumbup::thumbup:Hey Bro that tango dude is sayin'stuff aboutz you bein a big puddingz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  He dosetz noz what hez talkingz aboutz :glare: he thinkz hez beingz clever :glare: Iz sortz him out laterz when mum goez outz with the spotz :sneaky2: wez can tryz to use himz as a lookoutz ifz he will stay stillz long enoughz :blink::crazy::blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ello Unclez Meekoz :laugh: Iz beenz a cleverz paws :thumbup: Louiez showz mez how to takez the wall coverz off :laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  He dosetz noz what hez talkingz aboutz :glare: he thinkz hez beingz clever :glare: Iz sortz him out laterz when mum goez outz with the spotz :sneaky2: wez can tryz to use himz as a lookoutz ifz he will stay stillz long enoughz :blink::crazy::blink:


Yo Bro Howz youz this lovelyz shiney morningz Howz dat leetle sqirty fing :crazy:Iz hez still doing the snorez an'stuff If he no sit stillz to be ze lookoutz we could stick him to ze floor wiff tape :thumbup:

Ello Tango Iz gladz to hearz you being ze good babypawz,and doing everyfing youz Bro sayz.You will learnz from ze masterz wiff your Bro :sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Howz youz this lovelyz shiney morningz Howz dat leetle sqirty fing :crazy:Iz hez still doing the snorez an'stuff If he no sit stillz to be ze lookoutz we could stick him to ze floor wiff tape :thumbup:


Yo Bro  itz all happeningz here :sneaky2: :crazy::blink::blink: Iz neverz seenz mum so happyz :blink: Iz toldz Tangoz wez haz a race upz to the top of our worldz & lastz onez to jumpz intoz the water holderz iz a girliz :sneaky2: Iz letz himz winz Bro :thumbsup::001_cool: hez jumpz realz goodz intoz the water holderz :eek6: & mumz woz initz :thumbup: you shouldz haz heardz the songz Bro :yikes::blink::blink::blink: shez had to getz outz deadz fast :blink::blink: butz Tangoz rushed off downz & runz aroundz likez everythingz Bro :crazy: mumz haz to go afterz himz :blink: butz he runz backz up toz the waterz holderz & jumpz inz againz :crazy::crazy::crazy: thenz the spotz haz to comez & joinz inz :thumbup: hez allz spikez now Bro :blink::blink::blink: :001_cool:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  itz all happeningz here :sneaky2: :crazy::blink::blink: Iz neverz seenz mum so happyz :blink: Iz toldz Tangoz wez haz a race upz to the top of our worldz & lastz onez to jumpz intoz the water holderz iz a girliz :sneaky2: Iz letz himz winz Bro :thumbsup::001_cool: hez jumpz realz goodz intoz the water holderz :eek6: & mumz woz initz :thumbup: you shouldz haz heardz the songz Bro :yikes::blink::blink::blink: shez had to getz outz deadz fast :blink::blink: butz Tangoz rushed off downz & runz aroundz likez everythingz Bro :crazy: mumz haz to go afterz himz :blink: butz he runz backz up toz the waterz holderz & jumpz inz againz :crazy::crazy::crazy: thenz the spotz haz to comez & joinz inz :thumbup: hez allz spikez now Bro :blink::blink::blink: :001_cool:


Yo Bro Iz wantz to live wiff you an' spots an' babypawz an stuff :thumbup:Iz no haz nuffin like that kindz of fun :crazy: :crazy: can Iz Bro :thumbup:Iz 'l :cryin::cryin:if youz mum sayz no.


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Iz wantz to live wiff you an' spots an' babypawz an stuff :thumbup:Iz no haz nuffin like that kindz of fun :crazy: :crazy: can Iz Bro :thumbup:Iz 'l :cryin::cryin:if youz mum sayz no.


Iz dontz noz Bro :blink: Iz thinkz wez a gonna haz to comez & livez withz you Bro :blink: Iz been practisingz my pointingz realz hardz but mum still reconz itz my faultz Bro :blink::blink:

Iz toldz Tangoz he shouldz jumpz in the water holderz when dadz in laterz coz he realyz likez it :sneaky2: Iz gonnaz set upz campz on the sunny spotz in therez & waitz for laterz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz dontz noz Bro :blink: Iz thinkz wez a gonna haz to comez & livez withz you Bro :blink: Iz been practisingz my pointingz realz hardz but mum still reconz itz my faultz Bro :blink::blink:
> 
> Iz toldz Tangoz he shouldz jumpz in the water holderz when dadz in laterz coz he realyz likez it :sneaky2: Iz gonnaz set upz campz on the sunny spotz in therez & waitz for laterz :sneaky2:


Okayz dokeyz Bro.Youz can come and stay wiff me :thumbup::thumbup:Wez could maybez sneak out ze wallfiller:sneaky2:an go into the big green fing with fings that reach way up to the sky Bro :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:Theres fings wiff feathers in them dont knowz what zey is Bro but they makez a real racket with the singin' Singing:Singing::arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:001_cool: Bro  Banjospotz sez the flappyfingz alsoz pullz rubber bandz out ofz the mud Bro :001_cool: :blink::blink::blink:

Ello Uncle Meekoz :laugh: Iz beenz swimingz :laugh: & Louiez got the blamez:laugh:

:glare: Bro we needz to do sometz aboutz this Tangoz :blink: hez gettingz on my whiskerz nowz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro.Iz finks spots iz pullin'youz leg :001_unsure:I dont fink itz rubber bands Bro Rubber bands dont riggle :arf::arf: Whatz the babypawz done Bro,I fought he waz doin fings you said :confused1:iz that no happeningz now Bro :scared:

Ello Tango You no supposed to get your big Bro in ze bovver with mum,hez no gonna be happyz :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Kiwi

Yo cozzies, Iz sneaking inz whilst kiwiz out...:sosp: I wontz to move in wth you an babypawz too bro :sad:. Kiwi :nono:shez not happy wif me still sinz I caused a catz fight :cursing:: :arf: I gotz sick and sleptz a lot :Yawn::nonod:, then gotz all hot and then she took me to the green man who put a stick upz my chuffz :yikes:hmy::crying:an then attacked me with the jaggy thingz...he likez it so much he didz it twice:cryin:!! He sayz it woz coz I waz fiting an some other broz bit me glare:well yeh but you shud see wotz I didz to him!!:Singing. He sez I cud have a absets or summit:crying:. Kiwi ut:told green man that when she pickd me up I waz as 'limp as a ragdoll'...!??. Wotz she meenz broz? I aint no ragdoll, I iz a true-blud MC: :thumbup1only in moggie disgize soz the local hoodz don't get me). Anywayz, the jaggy thingz woz anti-botics but I don wontz no anti-botics :cryin::cryin: - juz boticz soz I can be likez the millon dollarz man...:ihih:

listen bro, I bin finkin... :sneaky2:


Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  He dosetz noz what hez talkingz aboutz :glare: he thinkz hez beingz clever :glare: Iz sortz him out laterz when mum goez outz with the spotz :sneaky2: wez can tryz to use himz as a lookoutz ifz he will stay stillz long enoughz :blink::crazy::blink:


Tangoz cool an all but hez still too liddle to be a good lookoutz :shocked:. Howz bout we take turnz to sitz on him and sqish:ciappa::devil: him soz he stayz putz? If the baldytwolegz heerz the party an startz singinz :incazzato:, wez can scarper :dita:and leef him widda efidentz...:aureola:Singing::lol:

uhoh! shez back...hang looz broz an cozziez. i gotz ta preten to be sleepzzzzzzz.....:wink5:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuz  Hez tryingz to be allz cutez & stuffz :arf: with dad :blink: but Iz noz wot hez likez :mad5: Iz gonnaz take himz outsidez laterz :sneaky2: I wantz somez boticz toz :cryin::cryin::cryin: thenz I canz bootz Tangoz intoz the loo :sneaky2::aureola: Ifz all us properz MCz :ciappa: on himz thenz we cud youz himz az a warningz to da hood pawz :dita::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> ...thenz we cud youz himz az a warningz to da hood pawz :dita::blink::blink::blink:


:arf:Yeeeah. Wez culd hang himz out with the pantz n clothz n stuffz :thumbup::lol::lol:...:closedeyes:not my pantz thoz....


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuz  Hez tryingz to be allz cutez & stuffz :arf: with dad :blink: but Iz noz wot hez likez :mad5: Iz gonnaz take himz outsidez laterz :sneaky2: I wantz somez boticz toz :cryin::cryin::cryin: thenz I canz bootz Tangoz intoz the loo :sneaky2::aureola: Ifz all us properz MCz :ciappa: on himz thenz we cud youz himz az a warningz to da hood pawz :dita::blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro hangz on a minutez.You noz really wantz boticz :scared:Jus fink Bro who givez you boticzZe green man BroWatz the green man use to give youz the boticz,the jaggy fing in the neck :yikes:then youz might get ze poop shutez :crying::cryingot fink even sortin out the little dude iz worf all ze pain Bro :eek6:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Yo Bro hangz on a minutez.You noz really wantz boticz :scared:Jus fink Bro who givez you boticzZe green man BroWatz the green man use to give youz the boticz,the jaggy fing in the neck :yikes:then youz might get ze poop shutez :crying::cryingot fink even sortin out the little dude iz worf all ze pain Bro :eek6:


Iz rite bro :scared:. Green man iz *ree-ul *meen :arf: an likez doin itz too... :ciappa::devil: Don worry bro :sneaky2:- Iz'll kik babypawz in da loo for yuz befor boticz werz off. only I reckon as he'll enjoyz its coz your baby-bro...well, no fence....but hez bitzut::blushing:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: Iz got a letterz from the greenbawldytwolegz :yikes::cryin::cryin::cryin: :idea: :sneaky2: Iz sendz Tangoz Iz dont thinkz theyz notice the differencez :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## AngieB

hobbs2004 said:


> I wish my baldytwolegs would feed me more. Every single time one goes into the kitchen I am there too; you would think they get the message. But how thick are they?


Sounds just like our Lili


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: Iz got a letterz from the greenbawldytwolegz :yikes::cryin::cryin::cryin: :idea: :sneaky2: Iz sendz Tangoz Iz dont thinkz theyz notice the differencez :blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro   You get a letterz from the"GreenMan":scared: Whatz he want Bro:eek6:Iz it jaggy fing in neck an' ze poopshute time :w00t:Oh Bro I fink he will notice if you sendz the babypawz instead .Bro hez no the same colour as youz is 

Ello Tango I fink youz Big Bro Iz a bit worried maybez you earnz yourselfz some brownie pointz if you bez nice to him


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Yo Bro   You get a letterz from the"GreenMan":scared: Whatz he want Bro:eek6:Iz it jaggy fing in neck an' ze poopshute time :w00t:Oh Bro I fink he will notice if you sendz the babypawz instead .Bro hez no the same colour as youz is
> 
> He surez to notice Bro an den hez gonna do it to both of ya :eek6:. You tort Tango to bitez yetz :arf:? He gotta lern self-defenz against da greenman bro. I can giz him some lessonz if you likez? :ihih:? I can teech him da hoodz taktiks :001_cool: iz martal arz bro an I gotz lotz of movez wiv cool names :tongue_smilie::thumbup1: like 'Hanbag Zatdawn' an 'Runflip Pingfazt'...


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> buffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Bro   You get a letterz from the"GreenMan":scared: Whatz he want Bro:eek6:Iz it jaggy fing in neck an' ze poopshute time :w00t:Oh Bro I fink he will notice if you sendz the babypawz instead .Bro hez no the same colour as youz is
> 
> He surez to notice Bro an den hez gonna do it to both of ya :eek6:. You tort Tango to bitez yetz :arf:? He gotta lern self-defenz against da greenman bro. I can giz him some lessonz if you likez? :ihih:? I can teech him da hoodz taktiks :001_cool: iz martal arz bro an I gotz lotz of movez wiv cool names :tongue_smilie::thumbup1: like 'Hanbag Zatdawn' an 'Runflip Pingfazt'...
> 
> 
> 
> Yo cuz youz  .Where d'ya learnz all that stuffz
Click to expand...


----------



## lymorelynn

Muss be dat time of da yeer  cuzzez. I gotz da letur tooz :cryin::cryin: Meh jaggy thing manz is kwite nize tho. Sez I iz a luvly gurly an he dont wearz green coatz an stuff an iznt scarie. Mite getz treetz too :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo cuz youz  .Where d'ya learnz all that stuffz
> 
> 
> 
> I hadz ta teetz myselfz coz I livz in 'Da Neighborhood' wif gangz -13 uver cozziez an deyz all bigz pawz :scared: A simeze bro tort me martal artz but I gotz natrul smartz too!.:glare::skep::thumbup1:
> 
> ....an lotz of bunkerz to hidez in....:blushing::crying:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiwi

lymorelynn said:


> Muss be dat time of da yeer  cuzzez. I gotz da letur tooz :cryin::cryin: Meh jaggy thing manz is kwite nize tho. Sez I iz a luvly gurly an he dont wearz green coatz an stuff an iznt scarie. Mite getz treetz too :thumbup::thumbup:


Yo Sisz! Donz fall for da sweetz talkz :001_wub: :drool:...he stillz da greenmanz wif jaggiez an poop-shute stickz - in dizgize:arf: :scared: Betz he hidez boticz in da treetz too...:skep::sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

:thumbup::thumbup: PARTY INVITATION TO ALL :thumbup::thumbup:

STARTS AT 12 NOON ON SUNDAY 13thFEBRUARY AT MY PAD  

 LOTS OF FUN,FOOD,DANCING AND PARTYING 

ITS MY BIRFDAY GUYS,I'M GONNA BE A BIG PAWZ


----------



## lymorelynn

Yay :thumbup::thumbup: Partiz I luvz partiz :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

lymorelynn said:


> Yay :thumbup::thumbup: Partiz I luvz partiz :thumbup::thumbup:


Dittzo!! :thumbup: we canz putz Tangoz in middle of da cakez and makez him springz out!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz gets foodz at the green manz :001_cool: Iz stillz thinkz ifz we stick babypawz:arf: in some ofz my oldz pantz theyz not notice :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz tellz him hez haz to wrap himselfz roundz the greenmanz neckz coz they likez thatz & mum goez a funnyz redz colourz :sneaky2:

Iz dont noz ifz Iz getz to da partyz :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink: Iz promised dad Iz helpz himz with the water roomz stuffz :001_cool: but Iz tryz Bro :blink:

Elloz :laugh: mez & bigz bro are a heardz of ellepawz todayz :crazy::laugh: Iz gottaz goz dadz iz goingz in the water holderz :001_cool: :laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz gets foodz at the green manz :001_cool: Iz stillz thinkz ifz we stick babypawz:arf: in some ofz my oldz pantz theyz not notice :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz tellz him hez haz to wrap himselfz roundz the greenmanz neckz coz they likez thatz & mum goez a funnyz redz colourz :sneaky2:
> 
> Iz dont noz ifz Iz getz to da partyz :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink: Iz promised dad Iz helpz himz with the water roomz stuffz :001_cool: but Iz tryz Bro :blink:
> 
> Elloz :laugh: mez & bigz bro are a heardz of ellepawz todayz :crazy::laugh: Iz gottaz goz dadz iz goingz in the water holderz :001_cool: :laugh:


Yo Bro you gotta comez to my partyz :cryin::cryin::cryin:Iz no havin it if youz no comin'.:incazzato::incazzato:How can Iz be big pawz wiffout my big Bro :


----------



## buffie

Elloz Tango youz be zi careful babypawz in the waterholder:scared: we no wantz you do drown :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro you gotta comez to my partyz :cryin::cryin::cryin:Iz no havin it if youz no comin'.:incazzato::incazzato:How can Iz be big pawz wiffout my big Bro :


:blink: Iz tryz Bro :blink: I dont wantz to mizz allz the :arf: & everythingz :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink: Iz tryingz to getz the letterz off the wallz seatz at the minz Bro & bash itz inz the secretz place with my meecez :sneaky2: thenz I wontz needz to goz to the greenzmanz


----------



## Kiwi

Hey Broooz 'n cozzieeeez!! We gotsta invite Auntie Aurelioz to da party :thumbup. Iz juz scoredz some drugz offa her - and maaaaan - dey are W.I.C.K.E.D::001_cool:!! For a baldytwolegs, she iz one kool toots dat mama! She also sentz me some kushons, soz I canz liez whilzt Iz chillin after de fixz :Yawn:. I luvz dat Aurelioz :001_tt1:. Kiwi seyz drugz are 'nipcatz' ...:blink: weeeel... woteverz dat iz, Aurelioz Mama can 'nip' mez in da pantz anytimez. Iz bringin my stashz to da partyz...:thumbup1:

Bro Louie - wasssuuup - youz no comin to da partyz :confused1::confused1::confused1:?! Youz aint nuffin better'n a big moggies blowz ifin youz don come! :mad5: Jeeeeez, dat Tango gonna lern nuffin if hiz big bro iz a wussz! :glare: Forgetz da greenmanz - You gotsta come Bro ...:cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :blink: Iz tryz Bro :blink: I dont wantz to mizz allz the :arf: & everythingz :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink: Iz tryingz to getz the letterz off the wallz seatz at the minz Bro & bash itz inz the secretz place with my meecez :sneaky2: thenz I wontz needz to goz to the greenzmanz


Yo Bro Didz you get z the letterz off the wallz seatz Hopez itz well hidedz in the secterz place coz you needz to comez to the partyz Bro :crying::crying:Iz no goin to getz the crap :arf:an stuffz till youz sayz youz deffo comin' :yesnod:

Yo Cuz auntiez Aureliaz can come toz the partyz if she wantz but itz gonna bez all us furriez ,didnt fink baldytwolegs would wanna comez to the partyz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cozezzzz  the letterz gonez :blink: Iz hopez itz in my seatz outsidez :blink: Iz been outz like allz day alreadyz :blink: Iz nice & soggyz now :sneaky2: Iz showz Tangoz how to goez outz but hez not payingz attentionz :crazy:

Iz comeingz to da partyz Bro :thumbup: so get loadz of :arf:  wez just had the zoo manz here & hez left loadz of :arf: & drugz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cozezzzz  the letterz gonez :blink: Iz hopez itz in my seatz outsidez :blink: Iz been outz like allz day alreadyz :blink: Iz nice & soggyz now :sneaky2: Iz showz Tangoz how to goez outz but hez not payingz attentionz :crazy:
> 
> Iz comeingz to da partyz Bro :thumbup: so get loadz of :arf:  wez just had the zoo manz here & hez left loadz of :arf: & drugz


:thumbup::thumbupartyz onz again :thumbup::thumbup:.Yo bro Iz go an getz allz the :arf::arf: an stuff for the partyz Do wez needz the bloonz and popperz an stuff too Watz about babypawz iz he comin'z too


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> :thumbup::thumbupartyz onz again :thumbup::thumbup:.Yo bro Iz go an getz allz the :arf::arf: an stuff for the partyz Do wez needz the bloonz and popperz an stuff too Watz about babypawz iz he comin'z too


Yea Bro wez needz popperz & everythingz :thumbup: Iz hope notz Bro :glare: Iz tryingz to show himz how toz getz outsidez butz not back inz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro wez needz popperz & everythingz :thumbup: Iz hope notz Bro :glare: Iz tryingz to show himz how toz getz outsidez butz not back inz :sneaky2:


Okey dokeyz Bro Iz sendz mum to the partyz shop nowz,wiff a list,bloonz,popperz and loadz of :arf:cakes ,jellyz iceyz scream and stuffz.Youz got a good planz with babyzpawz :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Okey dokeyz Bro Iz sendz mum to the partyz shop nowz,wiff a list,bloonz,popperz and loadz of :arf:cakes ,jellyz iceyz scream and stuffz.Youz got a good planz with babyzpawz :thumbup::thumbup:





buffie said:


> Yo Cuz auntiez Aureliaz can come toz the partyz if she wantz but itz gonna bez all us furriez ,didnt fink baldytwolegs would wanna comez to the partyz


Na - we donz wont no baldytwolegs prez at party  ....but shez got 3 cool furriez an I betz dey gotz lodsa drugz in dem pantz :ciappa:!! Not MC but wez no razizt iz wez? (Betterz notz be cos I fink Gizmo and Mai Taiz comin too! :thumbup An Aurelioz, broz, gots da bestezt drugz in town but Auntie Aurelioz iz der Godzmama:001_cool: . Listenz - Iz got a planz :sosp::sneaky2:.... if canz getz babyellapawz herez (he can getz outs but not inz right?) den we leevz him ousidez wid Aurelioz an she'll goz all goo-gooz eyez at him :001_tt1:an try to get himz home an we canz partz like proper MCz...:thumbup:

Yo Ellapawz :sneaky2:- you wantz ta earn yourz MC street-credz right? :arf: Your upz for diz right?


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kiwi said:


> Na - we donz wont no baldytwolegs prez at party  ....but shez got 3 cool furriez an I betz dey gotz lodsa drugz in dem pantz :ciappa:!! Not MC but wez no razizt iz wez? (Betterz notz be cos I fink Gizmo and Mai Taiz comin too! :thumbup An Aurelioz, broz, gots da bestezt drugz in town but Auntie Aurelioz iz der Godzmama:001_cool: . Listenz - Iz got a planz :sosp::sneaky2:.... if canz getz babyellapawz herez (he can getz outs but not inz right?) den we leevz him ousidez wid Aurelioz an she'll goz all goo-gooz eyez at him :001_tt1:an try to get himz home an we canz partz like proper MCz...:thumbup:
> 
> Yo Ellapawz :sneaky2:- you wantz ta earn yourz MC street-credz right? :arf: Your upz for diz right?


Elloz :laugh: Iz beenz outsidez & backinz like loadz of timez :laugh: Louiez haz to go andz liez downz coz hez dizzy:laugh: Iz got myz partyz pantz allz readyz & Iz gonna go :arf: beforez Louiez doez:laugh: Iz been doingz my side wayz walkz & everythingz :laugh:


----------



## Kiwi

Datz good broz buts do youz know howz to treetz baldytwolegz? :confused1: We needz you to do portant jobz Tangoz... you gotz to pretenz you z lost and scaredz :crying:soz Auntie Aurelioz finkz you iz cryings :cryin::cryin:and wontz to goz home. Den youz can sneekz outz :skep::cornut: (youz a big MCz nowz :thumbup1 an come back to da partyz :thumbup: You canz havez some nipcatz too :lol:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro nephewz an' cuz'z.Watz thiz drugz wez talkin' boutz.Iz dont fink my mumz gonna be happyz if we haz drugz:arf::scared:.Iz gotz my partyz pantz an stuff all out and readyz :thumbup:Tablez iz all stuffed wiff bloonz an'popperz an stuff.Fridge iz full right to ze top wiff lotz of :arf::arf: So soon be partyz time guyz :thumbup::thumbup:

Ello Tango iz you comin'z to the partyz .Ifz you iz youz gotta do what youz iz told.and bez a good babypawz.Hope youz no made Bro too dizzy,He might be :arf: beforez the partyz :scared:


----------



## lymorelynn

Iz all rediz to parti :thumbup: I dont gotz no pantz coz I ain't MC iz itz stills okay for me to be at ur partiz? I haz had lotz of practis wiv babypawz coz Iz a momma catz. I'll sortz dat Tangoz out for you cuz :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

lymorelynn said:


> Iz all rediz to parti :thumbup: I dont gotz no pantz coz I ain't MC iz itz stills okay for me to be at ur partiz? I haz had lotz of practis wiv babypawz coz Iz a momma catz. I'll sortz dat Tangoz out for you cuz :thumbup:


Yo Cuz Course itz okz to bez at ze partyz.Bro haz lotz of spare pantz for anybodyz what needz zem :thumbupont knowz if there will bez any babyzpawz :arf: at the partyz but if there iz you can be chief babypawz sorterz :lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwi

lymorelynn said:


> Iz all rediz to parti :thumbup: I dont gotz no pantz coz I ain't MC iz itz stills okay for me to be at ur partiz? I haz had lotz of practis wiv babypawz coz Iz a momma catz. I'll sortz dat Tangoz out for you cuz :thumbup:


Yo tootz! Willz be funz at Buffiedomz!! You canz sortz ellapawz and teech him to be da fallguyz for uz an getz him stuffedz in da cake :thumbup:

Meeko bro : drugz iz only therpatutic :blink::blink: dey is nitcaps an veralian an stuffz. Wez not gon get your mumz in truble wif de ecilop-s!! :crazy:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Yo tootz! Willz be funz at Buffiedomz!! You canz sortz ellapawz and teech him to be da fallguyz for uz an getz him stuffedz in da cake :thumbup:
> 
> Meeko bro : drugz iz only therpatutic :blink::blink: dey is nitcaps an veralian an stuffz. Wez not gon get your mumz in truble wif de ecilop-s!! :crazy:


Yo :thumbup:Fanks for tellin mez 'bout ze nitcapz an stuffz iz woz worried my mumz would get in ze deep doo dooz :scared:then Iz would bez in the even deeper doo dooz :arf::arf:Soz wez all sorted for the partyz :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

Yeeeah! :thumbup: Iz so xited, Iz gotz ta sleepz now an dreamz of partyz!! :thumbsup::drool::001_tt2::001_tt1::tongue_smilie::tongue::001_rolleyes: Somebodiez wakez me upz in time pleeeaaazzzzz....zzz....zz...z :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## lymorelynn

Hey cuzzez! Iz partiez timez now :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie

yo Bro an' Cuz's Iz youz all still coming to my birfday partyz 

:thumbup:Itz Party Timez :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Lets Boogey:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Grate partiez cuz :thumbup: der's lotz ov crapz to eatz an bloons an popperz an stuff. I luvz t boogey
YouTube - T Rex - I Love To Boogie (lyrics)


----------



## catzz

hey cuz's we iz on da way to da partee now.:thumbup: I hopes we dont gets lozt but my mumcat Gypsy iz verrry good at da direkshons soz wez prolly be ok  Iz very xited - i haz neber been to a partee befor. I iz warin my speshul partee hat:thumbup:. Can I haz sum of da drugz too My mum don't let us haf dem no more  but maybe I can sneaks sum:thumbup:
see you soonz 
Kiera


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzz  Happy Birthdayz Bro  soz wez latez :blink: butz Tangoz took like agez to get readyz :incazzato:










thenz we got the wrongz buz :001_unsure:










there iznt much left to drinkz Bro :blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro & Coz'z The party iz:thumbup:ROCKIN' :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

Aaaargh! :scared: Iz ofer-sleepzed!! Iz cominz, Iz cominz....:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz dontz beleivez itz Bro :yikes: :blushing: haz you got a mopz :incazzato:










Iz not takeingz himz anywherez againz :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Kiwi

Yeah broz n'cozziez! I gots herez (gotz a bit loszt outz therez) :thumbup:!!  Now wherez you atz Meeko :blink:?....Louiz? :blink:.....Kiera? :blink: Mai Tai?..... :blink:Gozmo?..... :blink:Tangoz - you in da cakez :blink::sneaky2:?? (waz only jokez ellapwazs - we wontz ta eetz datz cakez! :glare::001_tt2 an wherez dem Aurelioz drugz............? Now, I knowz youz all hidin - Iz comin ta findz you......an da drinkz...elllooooooo?...:shocked::thumbup1: Iz bitz darkz in erez.....:crying:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro and Cuz's ,friendz an'stuff.Iz wez all havin'z a good time :thumbup:Hey Bro youz bin :arf::arf: yetDo you fink wez haz 'nuff :arf: and stuff to drink  or shouldz Iz send mum to ze :arf:shop.

Ello Tango Iz you havin' a good time or iz you feelin sleepyz now :sneaky2: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kiwi

Yey -I foundz a stashz from Aurelioz an Iz hangin looz an chillin an danzingz hozirontal on da kushon... ! :thumbup1: Greatz party Meekoz! If you z wantz I canz move over soz you can chillz too. Youz bin :drool: yet birfday boy??

...Uhoh, finkz Louiz juz triedz to putz tangoz in da water-towerz gain!!  I juz seen Keira pullinz him outz...shez a kool tootz :thumbup:. We gonna squishez him whilzt hez wet?? :tongue_smilie: Oi Louiz! ellapawz as ad 'nuf. Com'n chill wif uz...

I needz sum cakez dudez or haz tangoz etten it allz ????!?


----------



## Dally Banjo

What Bro :blink:










Iz dont thinkz your mumz iz gonna bez happyz withz uz :sneaky2:










Tangoz iz gonna be :arf: laterz :blink:










I thinkz therez someonez at the doorz Bro :001_unsure:


----------



## buffie

Iz cool Bro :thumbup::thumbup:.Mumz wont say nuffin whilez you all still herez.So wez got nuffin to worryz aboutz.Might needz to run fast laterz though Bro :scared:Wherez babypawz gone Bro Iz no seen him for a while


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Tangoz iz gonna be :arf: laterz :blink:




Tongoz bro...no pointz waitings in da bowl - weze notz reely goin ta bakez you in da cakez bro!  But youz a real brave MC to tryz :thumbup:!! Iz proud of youz Mr.T :thumbup: xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Iz cool Bro :thumbup::thumbup:.Mumz wont say nuffin whilez you all still herez.So wez got nuffin to worryz aboutz.Might needz to run fast laterz though Bro :scared:Herez babypawz gone Bro Iz no seen him for a while


Iz dont carez Bro  Iz fullz :eek6:


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz dont carez Bro  Iz fullz :eek6:


Wondered wherez my stellaz gotz too....


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kiwi said:


> Tongoz bro...no pointz waitings in da bowl - weze notz reely goin ta bakez you in da cakez bro!  But youz a real brave MC to tryz :thumbup:!! Iz proud of youz Mr.T :thumbup: xx


fank youz :laugh: Iz sillz hungryz thoughz :laugh:


----------



## Kiwi

Donz you worriez Mr.T, when I woz lookinz for you allz :shocked: Iz checked out da eetingz room an da tall fing wherez micez likez to hidez . Iz can smell chickenz and pizzaz in dere :biggrin5:. Iz show you howz we hi-jax it :tongue_smilie:...firszt wez gotta sniffz some drugz :001_cool:...ok Mr.T.... datz 'nuff....:scared:....Mr.T....:yikes:TANGO - DROP!!...:angry:hmy::crying:Ok bro - juz breeeeethe.

Ok? Now wez go into 'comanche modez'! :arf: Follow da Sweetiez!!..............


----------



## tellingtails

Somebodyz said dare waz a partz, us up northz lovez partyz, we getz a little crazy upz here, but itz the drinkz, well thatz are stories.

Drinkz makez us do some daftz stuffz, but we haz a good laughz.

We drinkz still we crash outz, we makez fools of ourselvz tryingz to pullz, or tellinz our problems to allz will listen.

And therez waz thatz one time, ones of me gangz got spiked and hadz a wierdz timez with some scalez ha ha

Next timez therez a partyz givez us up north more notice we goodz for a laughz,

Big pawz Jukez


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro Iz ready for round 2 :thumbup::thumbup:Iz You :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yea Bro  Iz seeingz thingz though :blink: themz drugz iz strongz :crazy:


----------



## Kiwi

Yo TTz: yourz gang iz coooooolioz! :001_cool::thumbup: Somez are even in moggie-disgize likez me!! :001_wub::001_wub: Iz wontz to com ta yourz next time you haz a partyz...Maybe my homeyz herez kan comz tooz?? :thumbup: Weze'll haz to planz da transpotz :idea:but weze getz therez for surez!! Hi-fivez TT :thumbup::lol: Nextz partyz on da kandelar! :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro  Iz seeingz thingz though :blink: themz drugz iz strongz :crazy:


Sheesh Bro that catz sure gotz a funny hatz on :lol::lol:Maybez we shouldnt haz no morez of that nicpats :scared:Iz sez same fingz


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro  Iz seeingz thingz though :blink: themz drugz iz strongz :crazy:


Bro -znot difficlut..Derz 6 babypawz tryin to getz to da freege-handlez :crazy::skep:...I finks....:shocked::blink:...


----------



## tellingtails

Kiwi said:


> Yo TTz: yourz gang iz coooooolioz! :001_cool::thumbup: Somez are even in moggie-disgize likez me!! :001_wub::001_wub: Iz wontz to com ta yourz next time you haz a partyz...Maybe my homeyz herez kan comz tooz?? :thumbup: Weze'll haz to planz da transpotz :idea:but weze getz therez for surez!! Hi-fivez TT :thumbup::lol: Nextz partyz on da kandelar! :thumbup:


Nextz Partyz we hasz youz are all welcomez, but youz mustz partyz till youz dropz.:lol::lol:

Ps If youz gotza lovely ladiez friendz bring themz alongz havez one of me cuz havez a shoe fetish we needz to getz him outz of, couldz do wifz some extraz helpz getz his mindz of themz.:lol::lol:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Bro -znot difficlut..Derz 6 babypawz tryin to getz to da freege-handlez :crazy::skep:...I finks....:shocked::blink:...


Yo cuz Iz no see 6 babypawz :nonod: I finkz youz haz the same problemz as us :w00t::crazy:


----------



## buffie

tellingtails said:


> Nextz Partyz we hasz youz are all welcomez, but youz mustz partyz till youz dropz.:lol::lol:
> 
> Ps If youz gotza lovely ladiez friendz bring themz alongz havez one of me cuz havez a shoe fetish we needz to getz him outz of, couldz do wifz some extraz helpz getz his mindz of themz.:lol::lol:


Yayyy Nuvver Partyz :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

tellingtails said:


> Nextz Partyz we hasz youz are all welcomez, but youz mustz partyz till youz dropz.:lol::lol:
> 
> Ps If youz gotza lovely ladiez friendz bring themz alongz havez one of me cuz havez a shoe fetish we needz to getz him outz of, couldz do wifz some extraz helpz getz his mindz of themz.:lol::lol:


Wez never dropz TT  Well....only uz pantz :blushing: 

Iz a reeeeel cute moll-moggiez :blushing:....butz wotz wrong wif shoezz?? Deyz nice ta sniffz like napcitz!..............:blink::001_tongue::blink:?


----------



## Dally Banjo

Haz anyonez seez Tangoz :blink::blink::blink::sneaky2:


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Haz anyonez seez Tangoz :blink::blink::blink::sneaky2:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeh bro - lastz I seenz him woz whenz I had to pullz him outz da chicken in da freeg-fing by hiz tailz (he fawt he culdz eetz hiz way outz!)  But den we needed abit of chillin timez soz we wentz upstairz an stretchedz out on da Buffie-bedz ...But then I woz sickz :arf: :drool:an Tangoz ranz away...:scared: ...Iz tried to look afterz him, honezt!! I fink hez hidin or :arf: somewherez...
> 
> Iz gotzta go now broz n' cozzies coz Kiwi will haz ecilop'z lookingz for me an Iz'll be 'rested :eek6: I fink wez already in reeeeel doo-doo wif Meeko'z ma an da neighborz ... Lookz likez we made a bitz of messez... :001_unsure:
> 
> Meeko: woz cool party bro :thumbup:- Iz going rite your ma a fank-you notez in da morningz! Happy Birfdayz!! :thumbup::lol: Night all broz n'cozziez - stay cool an seez ya t'morrow :Yawn:xx


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro,Cuz's an little Tango .Fanks for comin' to myz birfday partyz.Wez all hadz a great timez right:thumbup:Is anybodyz gonna help wiff the clearingz up :scared::scared:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro Cuz's anybody know who zis iz.Found him underz the tablez :scared:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> :Is anybodyz gonna help wiff the clearingz up :scared::scared:[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


SILENCE...:lol:


----------



## tellingtails

Kiwi said:


> Wez never dropz TT  Well....only uz pantz :blushing:
> 
> Iz a reeeeel cute moll-moggiez :blushing:....butz wotz wrong wif shoezz?? Deyz nice ta sniffz like napcitz!..............:blink::001_tongue::blink:?


We alwayz dropz, youz mustz notz drinkz enoughz off the goodz stuffz:thumbup::thumbup:

Me Gangz beenz drinkenz tonightz me thinkz itz gettinz out off handz againz:lol::lol:

One of me Gangz passin out, another iz dehydratez, and the otherz swarez theyz never spiked Dusty az a jokez but me thinkz they might havez hez not lookin dat clever, me goin to kick everyonez outs soonz itz gettin too madz in ere and the darez have started againz:lol::lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Fanx for da grate partiz Meeko :thumbup: Woz fun gettin down wiv all youz guys and gals :thumbup: I needz to go to sleepz nowz :Yawn:


----------



## buffie

Well fanks guyz,I'll takez that az a no thenz


----------



## catzz

Fanx for da partee Meeko It waz grayt. Me an my mumcat haz jus got home. We iz a bit wooshy from da nipcatz. I haz tryed to preten dat I hav not had sum but my mum duz not blive me  I haz got big muncheees an I waz tryin to get in da cold fing in da kitchin :thumbup: I fink dat iz how she noz I lyke parteez and I lyked seeing youz all:thumbup:


----------



## buffie

catzz said:


> Fanx for da partee Meeko It waz grayt. Me an my mumcat haz jus got home. We iz a bit wooshy from da nipcatz. I haz tryed to preten dat I hav not had sum but my mum duz not blive me  I haz got big muncheees an I waz tryin to get in da cold fing in da kitchin :thumbup: I fink dat iz how she noz I lyke parteez and I lyked seeing youz all:thumbup:


Glad youz all got homez ok :thumbupont worryz I'll cleanz up all ze messez myself


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Iz found himz :blink:










Iz leavez you to itz Bro :sneaky2: thankz for the :arf: butz I still noz been :arf: :blink:


----------



## Kiwi

tellingtails said:


> We alwayz dropz, youz mustz notz drinkz enoughz off the goodz stuffz:thumbup::thumbup:QUOTE]
> 
> Iz gonna starz prakticing hardz!! :blink::cornut::thumbup1:


----------



## Kiwi

:blushing::drool:Meeko Bro! I sleepzd likez a bobypawz last nightz :Yawn:. Was wicked partyz :ciappa::biggrin:!

Iz written yourz Mumz a notez. Canz you givez to her pleaze?

_Deer Missus Buffiez,

Fank you very muchz for da luverly partyz lazt nightz . I hadz lotz of funz an madez lotz new frenz :yesnod:. Woz evenz better when we invitedz da local feralz to joinz in :biggrin5: (Meeko seyz you likez him ta be polit an dat 'charety begginz atz homez' :aureola. Deyz not hadz goodz mannerz doh , so iz hope de zofa driez upz soonz an you getz da stainz outz ok. We tride to mend kushons wiv gluez but was a bitz diffikult :blush:. Iz surez dem fleez will goz in a few dayz too... .

I gotz pology to makez to youz :001_unsure:...Iz reely sorry dat I cudn't stopz Tangoz from being :arf::drooln yourz duvetz-monster or eatingz your Sunday dinnerz :sad:he cudn't rezizt dat chickenz :001_tt2:. Or dat pizzaz :smilewinkgrin:. Or dem sosagez . Or dat triflez :001_tt1:. (hez one hungryz babaypawz!! :nonod But I did stopz him from gettingz into da deep cold fingyz wherez you keep dem yummyz frozes prornz :sneaky2: :thumbup: (not dat Iz nowz dat for surez deyz dere...:001_huh: :blushing:...juzt datz I betz you keepz them safez therez....Singing::001_rolleyes

Fine-ally: Iz also zorry about yourz neyborz gardenz . Dem feralz arez reelly wildz an likez diggingz ! Butz I popped a prezent forz him fru hiz letterz-box (big, live fatz ratz!...Hopz he likez it :lol.

I suggeztz you letz yor naybor outstda gardenz shedz nowz :confused1I lokedz him inz to keepz him safez when he wentz to getz hiz gun :wink: :thumbsup.

Fankz again missuz Buffiez. Cantz waitz for da next partyz! :thumbup::thumbup1::thumbup:

Lol & wetz lix,

Sweetiez

xxXxxXxxX_


----------



## tellingtails

Kiwi said:


> tellingtails said:
> 
> 
> 
> We alwayz dropz, youz mustz notz drinkz enoughz off the goodz stuffz:thumbup::thumbup:QUOTE]
> 
> Iz gonna starz prakticing hardz!! :blink::cornut::thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> Youz needz to prakticing,az wez getz inz somez statez, everyonez swarez itz easierz to comez to da partyz thanz goingz homez :lol::lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiwi

tellingtails said:


> Kiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youz needz to prakticing,az wez getz inz somez statez, everyonez swarez itz easierz to comez to da partyz thanz goingz homez :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...which statez - do wez needz pawsportz ???
Click to expand...


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro,Cuz's and Tango,Iz no feelz too well todayz :arf::arf:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Yo Bro,Cuz's and Tango,Iz no feelz too well todayz :arf::arf:


Oi Meekoz! Howdz you get my pic? I fowt I was 'lone diz morningz....


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro an all cuz's Iz is feeling much O ' betterz :thumbup:Wherez everyone gonez :scared::scared:.Iz there no onez there.Hellooooooo Broooooooooand Cuz'ssssssssssss :001_unsure::crying::crying:Where arez youz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Elloz Uncle Meekoz :laugh:

wez beenz bathmat surfingz :laugh: Iz realyz goodz at itz so Louiez gonez off to sulkz:laugh:

fankquez for da partyz Iz hadz a great timez :laugh:


----------



## tellingtails

Oh Knowz notz surez if onez of me gangz beenz drinkenz againz but hez defianetly high againz:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwi

tellingtails said:


> Oh Knowz notz surez if onez of me gangz beenz drinkenz againz but hez defianetly high againz:lol::lol::lol:


Iz reelly cool pic of spiderzcatz...Iz gonna praktize wallz climbingz too!! :thumbup: ...............................................Aaargh.................................thud! :cursing::crying::crazy:

Finkz i'llz praktise drinkinz instedz :001_huh::blink::blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz not feelingz toz cleverz myselfz :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz not feelingz toz cleverz myselfz :blink::blink::blink:


Dont finkz Iz gonna triez dat one :blink::blink::hand:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Elloz Uncle Meekoz :laugh:
> 
> wez beenz bathmat surfingz :laugh: Iz realyz goodz at itz so Louiez gonez off to sulkz:laugh:
> 
> fankquez for da partyz Iz hadz a great timez :laugh:


Ello Tango,Has your big Bro bin teachin' you fings Hez gonna get you in ze deep do do'z :lol:


Kiwi said:


> Iz reelly cool pic of spiderzcatz...Iz gonna praktize wallz climbingz too!! :thumbup: ...............................................Aaargh.................................thud! :cursing::crying::crazy:
> 
> Finkz i'llz praktise drinkinz instedz :001_huh::blink::blink:


Yo Cuz I finkz you should stick to watz you doz best :thumbup:and it iz not ze Spider Catz fing :lol::lol:


----------



## buffie

tellingtails said:


> Oh Knowz notz surez if onez of me gangz beenz drinkenz againz but hez defianetly high againz:lol::lol::lol:


Yo cuz hez a real coolz guyz My kind of heroz



Dally Banjo said:


> Iz not feelingz toz cleverz myselfz :blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro Howz you do dat :scared::scared:Youz haz a long neck Bro


----------



## tellingtails

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz not feelingz toz cleverz myselfz :blink::blink::blink:


Me thoughtz my gangz hadz issues, butz dude you is next levelz, serious respectz:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz woz tryingz to see ifz Iz have eyez in the back of my head :blink: coz Simbaz sez he haz when :blink: Tangoz tried to jump on hiz tailz :crazy:


----------



## Kiwi

Iz called team-workz bro :thumbup:. Youz an Simbaz gotzta sit baks-ta-bakz soz Tangoz dont sneakz upz on youz :shocked::ihihyouz gotzta walk sidewayz tho ta stay togever if'n you wantz to moves.. ) 

Unless youz really gotz eyez in backz of yourz headz?? :blink::blinkatz scareyz :001_unsure:...likez voldamortz broz...:yikes::crying:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz 

Iz haveingz an mergencyz :blink: da houze haz just gonez :blink::blink: that meanz Tangoz iz gonna bez outz all the timez now :yikes::yikes::yikes::blink: hez not sleepingz on my bit of the quiltmonsterz :glare:


----------



## Kiwi

house gonez - whazzup bro? Didz a Twisterz suckz it upz? Iz seenz datz on da flashy-boxes an a girlz an her dogz gots sucked upz too :scared:
Youz canz come an livez wif me . Tangoz can stayz in da cupbord wiv shoez -iz nice smellz for him :arf: an you can havz da gest-quiltzmonsterz :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kiwi said:


> house gonez - whazzup bro? Didz a Twisterz suckz it upz? Iz seenz datz on da flashy-boxes an a girlz an her dogz gots sucked upz too :scared:
> Youz canz come an livez wif me . Tangoz can stayz in da cupbord wiv shoez -iz nice smellz for him :arf: an you can havz da gest-quiltzmonsterz :thumbup:


Not the houze Cuz :blink: haz youz beenz on the :crazy::crazy: alreadyz :blink: Tangoz housez :blink: hez not gettingz my patch on the quiltmonzterz :incazzato: Iz onlyz got a littlez bitz :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Not the houze Cuz :blink: haz youz beenz on the :crazy::crazy: alreadyz :blink: Tangoz housez :blink: hez not gettingz my patch on the quiltmonzterz :incazzato: Iz onlyz got a littlez bitz :cryin::cryin::cryin:


He'z freez?! :scared: datz seriuz :yikes:.......... I gotz idea bro..:idea:...You gotzta showz him how to housekeepz over nightz :sneaky2:: you know howz ta mess wif da wall-fillerz and aeratez da kushonz an empty binz :arf::arf:etc Tell himz aboutz all her singingz :cursing: an dancingz :incazzato: when shez happy an that hez'll getz treetz if he doez it all nightz :001_tt2:. At least youz'll be ok for one nightz :confused1: but I finks we needz lotz more planz....:blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz
> 
> Iz haveingz an mergencyz :blink: da houze haz just gonez :blink::blink: that meanz Tangoz iz gonna bez outz all the timez now :yikes::yikes::yikes::blink: hez not sleepingz on my bit of the quiltmonsterz :glare:


Yo Bro Iz finks thatz it :scared:Looks likez babypawz are under ze tablez You will haz to findz a way to put that babypawz in hiz place forz goodz :thumbup:Iz there no roomz in wiff Hollyspot,shez good at sortingz out all pawz with her sleepyz gas :lol:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> He'z freez?! :scared: datz seriuz :yikes:.......... I gotz idea bro..:idea:...You gotzta showz him how to housekeepz over nightz :sneaky2:: you know howz ta mess wif da wall-fillerz and aeratez da kushonz an empty binz :arf::arf:etc Tell himz aboutz all her singingz :cursing: an dancingz :incazzato: when shez happy an that hez'll getz treetz if he doez it all nightz :001_tt2:. At least youz'll be ok for one nightz :confused1: but I finks we needz lotz more planz....:blink::blink:


Yo Cuz I finkz you and mez will have to come up wiff ze planz to help out herez :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Iz finks thatz it :scared:Looks likez babypawz are under ze tablez You will haz to findz a way to put that babypawz in hiz place forz goodz :thumbup:Iz there no roomz in wiff Hollyspot,shez good at sortingz out all pawz with her sleepyz gas :lol:


Yo Bro  Hollyspotz wontz helpz :incazzato::blink: coz shez not happyz with Tangoz stickingz hiz pinz in her :scared: :blink::blink: Iz gonnaz push himz downz the escapes routz in the water roomz :sneaky2: az soon az itz openz againz :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Hollyspotz wontz helpz :incazzato::blink: coz shez not happyz with Tangoz stickingz hiz pinz in her :scared: :blink::blink: Iz gonnaz push himz downz the escapes routz in the water roomz :sneaky2: az soon az itz openz againz :blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro youz gonna have to comez up wiff somfin quick,cos this guyz gonna be takin' overz.Iz has fink aboutz it and get back to youz


----------



## Kiwi

Bro - maybe youz cul stuffz Tangoz inta da mouf of da quiltzmosterz an letz him get eetenz :arf::crying::001_rolleyes:??


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz 

Whatz a batteriez :blink::blink: & were do theyz goez :001_unsure:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz
> 
> Whatz a batteriez :blink::blink: & were do theyz goez :001_unsure:


Yo Bro Whatz Up:confused1:Batteriez wat batteriez.Wats yoz talkin 'bout Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

Mum sez ifz we dontz pack it inz shez gonna take our batteriez out Bro :huh::blink::blink::blink: itz Tangoz fault :glare: Iz had my pantz all tidyz till he jumpd on mez now there all overz the floorz :cryin:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro Iz dont know nuffin 'bout batteriez Bro.Didnt know wez hadz some :scared:Hope theyz not in the poop shute place :scared::scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Iz dont know nuffin 'bout batteriez Bro.Didnt know wez hadz some :scared:Hope theyz not in the poop shute place :scared::scared:


:yikes: I dont noz Bro :blink: but Tangoz must have had hiz taken outz :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :yikes: I dont noz Bro :blink: but Tangoz must have had hiz taken outz :thumbup:


Whyz that Bro Iz he doin the sleepy fing :thumbup:.Surelyz hez not being a good babypawz


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Whyz that Bro Iz he doin the sleepy fing :thumbup:.Surelyz hez not being a good babypawz


Yea Bro :blink::blink: but hez in my bedz :glare:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro :blink::blink: but hez in my bedz :glare:


Get a grip Bro:scared:Why is he in your bed :incazzato::incazzato:I fot you waz a big brave pawzTell him to go find hiz own bed,or he will be sleepinz wiff the fishez :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Get a grip Bro:scared:Why is he in your bed :incazzato::incazzato:I fot you waz a big brave pawzTell him to go find hiz own bed,or he will be sleepinz wiff the fishez :lol::lol:


Yea Bro will do :glare: wotz da fishez Bro :blink::blink: ifz theyz live in the water holderz in the wetz roomz hez being seeingz themz beforz mez coz hez been inz it againz :huh: & wowzerz woz dad happyz :yikes: :blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro will do :glare: wotz da fishez Bro :blink::blink: ifz theyz live in the water holderz in the wetz roomz hez being seeingz themz beforz mez coz hez been inz it againz :huh: & wowzerz woz dad happyz :yikes: :blink::blink:


Yo bro wondered wherez you had gone :blink::confused1:Haz you been inz the troublez again :smilewinkgrin:Fishez Bro:idea: Iz no sure but Iz finks that they iz fings in the sea and stuff :001_unsure::001_unsure:Theyz have fins instead of legs 'n' arms Bro:scared:Lookz like that Tango guy is getting in to serious bovver :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Oh ok Bro :blink: theyz must bez well weirdz withz no armz & legz Bro :001_unsure::blink:

Iz been likez realz busy Bro :001_cool: Iz beenz showingz Tangoz how to sneakz upz on Simbaz :sneaky2: Simbaz was well pleased :yikes: Tangoz can runz real fast though Bro :crazy: :blink::blink: Iz alosz beenz outz gettingz wetz & paintingz to Bro :thumbup: whatz you beenz uptoz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh ok Bro :blink: theyz must bez well weirdz withz no armz & legz Bro :001_unsure::blink:
> 
> Iz been likez realz busy Bro :001_cool: Iz beenz showingz Tangoz how to sneakz upz on Simbaz :sneaky2: Simbaz was well pleased :yikes: Tangoz can runz real fast though Bro :crazy: :blink::blink: Iz alosz beenz outz gettingz wetz & paintingz to Bro :thumbup: whatz you beenz uptoz :blink:


Morning Bro  Iz been busy too :thumbsup:Iz waz helpin' my dad .He waz looking for summat in the big box in the wall He had everfin out :yikes:it was well good Bro:laugh:lots of stuff to play in and everyfin :sneaky2:Then bro he found what he was lookin for :001_unsure: ut:A hole Bro What was he wantin a hole for :crazy::crazy:He says he wantz to put a pipe in the hole :w00t:Bro I dont know whatz happenin',He sayz hez goin down a tunnel or sumfin,Bro it soundz like when we tried to make a hideout ut:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Wow Bro  a hole & a pipe :001_cool: maybez we can getz the diggaz round to yourz & have the hideoutz there :blink: or maybez we can stuffz Tangoz in the hole :sneaky2: & then we can keepz the pipe for importantz thingz :blink: like breakingz out of the magic box :yikes: :001_unsure: hey maybez they are takeingz Tangoz back :thumbup::blink:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> ut:A hole Bro What was he wantin a hole for :crazy::crazy:He says he wantz to put a pipe in the hole :w00t:Bro I dont know whatz happenin',He sayz hez goin down a tunnel or sumfin,Bro it soundz like when we tried to make a hideout ut:


Soundz more likez hez hadz nuff of Tangoz :sneaky2: an iz tryingz to escape or hidez away :yesnod:!! Dont let him disappeerz :eek6:! You cud starvz iffin he goze....


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro and Cuz's Iz finded out whatz happeningz :scared:Wez got a leak:001_unsure::w00t:Whatz a leak Bro :frown:I fink wez gonna havez the diggerz Bro :smilewinkgrin:Iz heard baldytwolegz talking bout a watersnake that lives under the ground Dont know what hez done Bro but itz hiz fault :devil:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Yo Bro and Cuz's Iz finded out whatz happeningz :scared:Wez got a leak:001_unsure::w00t:Whatz a leak Bro :frown:I fink wez gonna havez the diggerz Bro :smilewinkgrin:Iz heard baldytwolegz talking bout a watersnake that lives under the ground Dont know what hez done Bro but itz hiz fault :devil:


I fink baldytwolegzez eetz leaks?? :blink: :blink:Maybe hez just hungryz? :confused1: Maybe you shudz ask Tangoz to go playz wif da watersnakez :arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuz  

A leakz Bro :yikes: iz that likez what Banjospotz doez on my lookoutz seatz in the yardz :thumbdown: :arf: :blink: maybez youz could usez Tangoz:arf: to stop the leakz :sneaky2::blink::blink: or maybez youz couldz hit itz withz the pipez :blink::blink:

I thinkz the magicbox iz outz for mez :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink: Hollyspotz sez Iz gota goez to the veterinaryz :blink::blink::blink::crazy: Iz dontz knowz what that iz thoughz :001_unsure::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuz
> 
> A leakz Bro :yikes: iz that likez what Banjospotz doez on my lookoutz seatz in the yardz :thumbdown: :arf: :blink: maybez youz could usez Tangoz:arf: to stop the leakz :sneaky2::blink::blink: or maybez youz couldz hit itz withz the pipez :blink::blink:
> 
> I thinkz the magicbox iz outz for mez :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink: Hollyspotz sez Iz gota goez to the veterinaryz :blink::blink::blink::crazy: Iz dontz knowz what that iz thoughz :001_unsure::blink:


Oh Bro I fink veterinaryz is the same az Greenman :scaredo you fink your mumz haz finded the letterz you stuff in the holez outside   If the magic box is out I fink someone iz going somewherez.Dont fink itz the spotz  coz they no fitz in:nonod::nonod:Maybez it iz the jaggy fing in neck and poop shutez time :arf:


----------



## Kiwi

buffie said:


> Oh Bro I fink veterinaryz is the same az Greenman :scaredo you fink your mumz haz finded the letterz you stuff in the holez outside   If the magic box is out I fink someone iz going somewherez.Dont fink itz the spotz  coz they no fitz in:nonod::nonod:Maybez it iz the jaggy fing in neck and poop shutez time :arf:


Qwik Bro ! :crying: Putz Tangoz in da magic box soze iz no room for youz too! Iz hiz turn to see greenmanz rrr:. You gotsta hidez...:skep: :frown2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuz Iza onz the big box in the quiltmonsterz room :blink: shez neverz findz me herez :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuz Iza onz the big box in the quiltmonsterz room :blink: shez neverz findz me herez :sneaky2:


Yo Bro Iz no want to shout but if youz iz still in the box in the quilt monsterz room then youz haz missed your teaz :scared::scared:.Iz only just heardz you.I hopez you iz okayz


----------



## Kiwi

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuz Iza onz the big box in the quiltmonsterz room :blink: shez neverz findz me herez :sneaky2:


Yo bro - youz sure dat big box not MAGIC too??? :yikes:


----------



## Kiwi

Haz gon awful quietz...:crying: bro - you der bro....?? 

I finks da greenzman gots himz.....:cryin::cryin:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Haz gon awful quietz...:crying: bro - you der bro....??
> 
> I finks da greenzman gots himz.....:cryin::cryin:


Yo Cuz maybez that box is magicz :001_unsure:Maybez hez got out of the box in ze wrong place :yikes:


----------



## Kiwi

Maybe hes wif da watersnakez fing under da florbords???!  :scared: Louie...wherez u at bro? :confused1:

Taaaaaannnnnngooooooo!!? :001_unsure: We needz your help to findz your magik'd big bruvver...we fink hez beein eeten by da snakez!! :arf: 

.......Taaaaangoooooooooooooooo?? :001_huh: :frown2: :cryin::cryin:


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Maybe hes wif da watersnakez fing under da florbords???!  :scared: Louie...wherez u at bro? :confused1:
> 
> Taaaaaannnnnngooooooo!!? :001_unsure: We needz your help to findz your magik'd big bruvver...we fink hez beein eeten by da snakez!! :arf:
> 
> .......Taaaaangoooooooooooooooo?? :001_huh: :frown2: :cryin::cryin:


Fink eez gone to Cuz :001_unsure::crying::crying:


----------



## Kiwi

Fink we shud callz da poliz :blink::blink: ?


----------



## buffie

Kiwi said:


> Fink we shud callz da poliz :blink::blink: ?


Dunno Cuz ,Maybez theyz both been 'restedz and in ze poliz'z custardz :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuz  Iz okz Iz :Yawn::Yawn::blink: she sez she noz Iz up therez :huh::blink: so Iz gotz anotherz plan :sneaky2: Iz just gonna hidez in the magic box :blink: shez neverz thinkz ofz lookingz therez for mez


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuz  Iz okz Iz :Yawn::Yawn::blink: she sez she noz Iz up therez :huh::blink: so Iz gotz anotherz plan :sneaky2: Iz just gonna hidez in the magic box :blink: shez neverz thinkz ofz lookingz therez for mez


Yo Bro Iz glad youz ok :thumbsup:Wez waz worried summat had happened to you :scared:.If you go :Yawn::Yawn: in magic box you might getz shut in and taken to ze Green Man :arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:scared: I din'ntz thinkz of thatz Bro :blink::blink: Iz comfy inz here thoughz :blink: coz Tangoz cant getz my tailz :glare: :blink: Hollyspotz sez it might justz be outz coz wez springz cleaningz & everythingz hmy::crazy::blink::blink: I hopz she dosentz findz my stash of old pantz Bro :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:Yawn::Yawn::blink::blink::yikes::yikes::yikes: Bro the doorz shutz :yikes: Iz stuckz :blink::cryin::cryin::cryin: ifz I dontz seez youz againz you can havez all my meecez & pantz Bro :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin: HELP............................................................................

Helloz :laugh: Loiuez haz gonez outz in the magic box:laugh::huh::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :Yawn::Yawn::blink::blink::yikes::yikes::yikes: Bro the doorz shutz :yikes: Iz stuckz :blink::cryin::cryin::cryin: ifz I dontz seez youz againz you can havez all my meecez & pantz Bro :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin: HELP............................................................................
> 
> Helloz :laugh: Loiuez haz gonez outz in the magic box:laugh::huh::blink::blink::blink:


Yo Bro is youz okay :scared::scared::crying::crying: Wherez you gone Bro hmy: I cant see yoz or the magic box :cryin::cryin:_Ello Tango whatz youz done wiff your big Bro :sneaky2:_


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro Iz backz :001_cool: Iz beenz in the spotz magic box & everythingz :crazy: Iz gotz outz & Iz woz at the greenmanz:blink::huh:hmy::001_unsure::blink: :blink: hez sez Iz a big pawz :001_cool: so Iz gotz on hiz shoulderz :thumbup: mum wentz that funnyz colourz againz :blink: I thinkz he stuck somethingz in my neckz but Iz noz surez :blink::blink: thenz I had toz sit on a bigz slidey thingz :blink: to seez if Iz weighz a tonz :blink::blink: thenz Iz got backz in the magic box & Iz herez againz :blink::blink: the greenmanz sez he seez me next yearz :blink::blink: but Iz herd him sez he seez Tangoz soonz to sort hiz pantz out :sneaky2::blink::blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:laugh:wotz you meanz my pantz:blink::blink::laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro Iz backz :001_cool: Iz beenz in the spotz magic box & everythingz :crazy: Iz gotz outz & Iz woz at the greenmanz:blink::huh:hmy::001_unsure::blink: :blink: hez sez Iz a big pawz :001_cool: so Iz gotz on hiz shoulderz :thumbup: mum wentz that funnyz colourz againz :blink: I thinkz he stuck somethingz in my neckz but Iz noz surez :blink::blink: thenz I had toz sit on a bigz slidey thingz :blink: to seez if Iz weighz a tonz :blink::blink: thenz Iz got backz in the magic box & Iz herez againz :blink::blink: the greenmanz sez he seez me next yearz :blink::blink: but Iz herd him sez he seez Tangoz soonz to sort hiz pantz out :sneaky2::blink::blink:


Yo Bro:thumbup:Youz back then  Soundz like you saw a baby GreenMan :thumbsup:Hez not learned the poop shutez stuff yetz You best not to go :Yawn::Yawn: againz in the magic box :hand::hand:wot did ze greenman sayz about you weighing a bigz ton :lol::lol:Havez you told babypawz 'bout himz getting hiz pantz sorted soon :scared:


----------



## Kiwi

Yo bro - youz is very brave wiv da jaggy fing an all :scared:. An jumpingz on hiz neck - woz youz reddy to clawz hiz eyez iffin he hurted youz :ihih:? Woz good plan bro :thumbup:. You gotsta teech Tango-pawz bout dat :arf: Specialz if hez goin der soon :crying: Iz ok tho coz hez good klimber :thumbsup:an he cudz sitz on da greenmanz head an use hiz tail soz da greenmanz cant find his jaggy fing nor nuffink :ciappa::yesnod:!!


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro:thumbup:Youz back then  Soundz like you saw a baby GreenMan :thumbsup:Hez not learned the poop shutez stuff yetz You best not to go :Yawn::Yawn: againz in the magic box :hand::hand:wot did ze greenman sayz about you weighing a bigz ton :lol::lol:Havez you told babypawz 'bout himz getting the pantz sorted soon :scared:


Yo Bro  Hez neverz evenz looked at my pantz :blink::blink: he sez Iz got nice nasherz thoughz :huh::blink: & thatz Iz gonnaz bez a big pawz whenz I growz upz :huh::blink::blink::blink: Iz gonnaz tellz Tangoz aboutz what the greenbawldytwolegz will do to hiz pantz when itz darkz Bro :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :laugh:wotz you meanz my pantz:blink::blink::laugh:


Ello Tango youz got to go to the greenman to havez your pantz sorted likez all us big MC'z have had :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Cuz  Iz just likez hung outz on his shoulderz Cuz :001_cool: he couldz seez much coz Iz flickedz my tailz in hiz eyez :001_cool: hez no gonnaz getz my poopshootz :hand::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Ello Tango youz got to to to the greenman to havez your pantz sorted likez all us big MC'z have had :lol::lol:


:laugh:Butz Iz a littlebigz MC Uncz:laugh::blink: Iz stillz in shortpantz:laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :laugh:Butz Iz a littlebigz MC Uncz:laugh::blink: Iz stillz in shortpantz:laugh:


Yo tango ifz you finkz yourz pantz iz shortz now,wait till ze greenmanz iz finished wiff them ,theyz will be even shorterz :scared::scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz  Iz did itz :thumbup: Iz woz :arf: Iz a propperz MC & everythingz now  it woz realy weirdz thoughz :blink::blink: coz when the pensionerz :arf: therez like a realz mezz :arf: but Iz didntz make a mezz :blink::blink: Iz wentz ACHOOOOOO :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz  Iz did itz :thumbup: Iz woz :arf: Iz a propperz MC & everythingz now  it woz realy weirdz thoughz :blink::blink: coz when the pensionerz :arf: therez like a realz mezz :arf: but Iz didntz make a mezz :blink::blink: Iz wentz ACHOOOOOO :blink::blink::blink:


:thumbup::thumbup:Way to go Bro .But youz got to makez a messz,Itz no use beingz:arf: without itz .Where waz you when it happenedz,are you surez you waz :arf: Iz alwayz makez a mess


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:Way to go Bro .But youz got to makez a messz,Itz no use beingz:arf: without itz .Where waz you when it happenedz,are you surez you waz :arf: Iz alwayz makez a mess


Iz woz in the bigz waterholderz Bro :blink: itz no fair Iz cant bez :arf::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::blink::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz woz in the bigz waterholderz Bro :blink: itz no fair Iz cant bez :arf::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::blink::blink:


Yo Bro I finkz you needz to ask your mum for more of ze :arf:I dont fink youz iz eatingz enuff If youz stuffz it all inz it might come back up :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro can you hear me :blink::blink: Iz cnat get inz Tangoz iz blocking the door :incazzato::blink: just coz Iz blockedz itz so he couldntz get outz earlier:sneaky2: Iz wantz my supperz:cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro can you hear me :blink::blink: Iz cnat get inz Tangoz iz blocking the door :incazzato::blink: just coz Iz blockedz itz so he couldntz get outz earlier:sneaky2: Iz wantz my supperz:cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


Yo Bro Iz hearz you.:biggrin5: Iz you gonna let that little babypawz squirt stop youz from having your supperz :w00t:You iz a big pawz and you should be able to push the little guy out of zi road :lol:Tell him youz gonna put him in z the water holder :lol:


----------



## Kiwi

:arf: yeah. Tell hiz you gonna eats HIMZ iffin you don getz your dinner!! Betz he'll here dat ok!!:sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezz  wotz happeningz :blink: 

Iz seenz a pic of you all wraped up like a babypaws :arf: Iz been realz busy tryingz to train Tangoz :sneaky2: so far hez managed to pull some more of the wall clothes offz :thumbup: & hez fell inz the water holder 2 more times when dad woz in itz :yikes: boy woz he happyz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezz  wotz happeningz :blink:
> 
> Iz seenz a pic of you all wraped up like a babypaws :arf: Iz been realz busy tryingz to train Tangoz :sneaky2: so far hez managed to pull some more of the wall clothes offz :thumbup: & hez fell inz the water holder 2 more times when dad woz in itz :yikes: boy woz he happyz


Yo Bro where did youz seez the sleepy pics  Who's bin posting piz of me in my bedIz gonna find the person responsiblez an Iz gonna fix themz .Your babypawz iz growing up fast :scared:Iz seen picz of him hez no little Bro Soundz like you bin teachin ze chap well though  Hez been getting up to loadz of "stuff" :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yea Bro Iz thinkz your bawldytwolegz haz been doingz itz your picz are like all overz :blink: & now they sayingz youz a girl :yikes::yikes::yikes: :blink: 

Tangoz iz gettingz to big for hiz pantz :blink: hez keepz jumpingz on mez when Iz thinkingz realz hard in the cubez :cryin: :cryin::cryin::glare: :blink: but Iz got himz back todayz :sneaky2: Iz squished him realz good when he woz in the cubez thinkingz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro Iz thinkz your bawldytwolegz haz been doingz itz your picz are like all overz :blink: & now they sayingz youz a girl :yikes::yikes::yikes: :blink:
> 
> Tangoz iz gettingz to big for hiz pantz :blink: hez keepz jumpingz on mez when Iz thinkingz realz hard in the cubez :cryin: :cryin::cryin::glare: :blink: but Iz got himz back todayz :sneaky2: Iz squished him realz good when he woz in the cubez thinkingz


Yikes Bro Iz going to find these pics and zapz themz :glare:Wot d'you meanz Iz iz a girl :tongue_smilie:I finkz youz right Bro that little pawz iz gettin g to big  You needz to squash him down to size


----------



## Dally Banjo

I dontz thinkz hez proper MC eitherz Bro :blink: hez got no pantz :blink: & hiz tailz is well weirdz :blink: & hez alwayz happyz :huh: Iz thinkz hez one of themz imposerz thingz :glare:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I dontz thinkz hez proper MC eitherz Bro :blink: hez got no pantz :blink: & hiz tailz is well weirdz :blink: & hez alwayz happyz :huh: Iz thinkz hez one of themz imposerz thingz :glare:


Fink you could be right Bro :thumbsup:Hez an odd looking chap :crazy:If hez not got no pantz he cant be a real MC :nono:The all gotta have pantz


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Fink you could be right Bro :thumbsup:Hez an odd looking chap :crazy:If hez not got no pantz he cant be a real MC :nono:The all gotta have pantz


I knowz Bro :blink: hez talkz the talkz & walkz the walkz but hez got no pantz :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I knowz Bro :blink: hez talkz the talkz & walkz the walkz but hez got no pantz :blink: :blink: :blink:


Yo Bro in the wordz of the It dont mean a thing,If it aint got that swing,(Doo-da,Doo-da,Doo-da,Doo-da,Doo-da,Doo-da,Doo-da,Doo-da ).


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Couzezzzz 

Iz a finally done itz :blink: Iz a properz grown upz now  you should have seenz all the fuss though Bro :blink: but it took me like ageeeeeeeeeeez :blink: & I felt all funnyz :blink: :blink: :blink: Hollyspotz woz waitingz for me to get it overwithz so shez could clean up :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz had to do allsortz of funny jerkey movez to :blink: :blink: but Iz done itz Iz been :arf:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Couzezzzz
> 
> Iz a finally done itz :blink: Iz a properz grown upz now  you should have seenz all the fuss though Bro :blink: but it took me like ageeeeeeeeeeez :blink: & I felt all funnyz :blink: :blink: :blink: Hollyspotz woz waitingz for me to get it overwithz so shez could clean up :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz had to do allsortz of funny jerkey movez to :blink: :blink: but Iz done itz Iz been :arf:


Yo Bro at lastttttttt .Howz it feel to be ze proper catz nowz .Did you do'z the fling it far or the dripz it down ze worktop edge kind :arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro at lastttttttt .Howz it feel to be ze proper catz nowz .Did you do'z the fling it far or the dripz it down ze worktop edge kind :arf:


Noz Bro :blink: Iz woz gonnaz doz itz downz the wallz warmerz :sneaky2: butz Iz didntz have enoughz roomz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: so had to get offz & do itz on the floorz :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Noz Bro :blink: Iz woz gonnaz doz itz downz the wallz warmerz :sneaky2: butz Iz didntz have enoughz roomz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: so had to get offz & do itz on the floorz :blink: :blink:


:nono::nono:Thats not how you doz itz Bro.Youz haz to haz the planz first,then when you feelz you can be :arf: youz haz to climb up summat or onto summat soz you can go :arf::arf::arf: all down or in,or on somfin good :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Yo cuz - dat's grate you bein :arf: an all :thumbsup: Iz gud if youz can do itz all ova a cleen hoomin bed tho or evin a creemy colored carpit thingy  Mummyz do all kindz of danses den


----------



## buffie

Yay Bro see Cuz Mai Tai knows how to be :arf:You just has to haz zi planz.Cuz youz bin practyzin the :arf:an you gotz it purrfectz:thumbsup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzuzzzz 

Tangoz gone :blink: Iz a looked all overz & cant findz him :blink: the magic box woz out earlier & wez had no foodz like all nightz :glare:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzuzzzz
> 
> Tangoz gone :blink: Iz a looked all overz & cant findz him :blink: the magic box woz out earlier & wez had no foodz like all nightz :glare:


Yo Bro wherez youz been Iz no seenz you forz agez.What d'ya meanz Tango's gone :w00t: :crazy:and youz hadz no foodz *all night*.The magic box too,Oh Bro soundz like summatz 'appenedz to ze little guy .Do you fink hez bin taken back to where hez come from ,but then zat wouldnt eggsplain whyz you no had no food  Ah Bro hang on to zi minutez :idea: :sneaky2: Just fink aboutz zis Bro,Magic box(green man)no foodz(green man)and "gone" definitely green man.I fink Iz solved it Bro Tang's gone to see the green man :yikes::arf::scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Iz a been like realz busy trying to be :arf: but nothingz :cryin:

Do you thinkz Tangoz has gone to have hiz pantz fixed :blink::blink: Iz hope so Bro :sneaky2: he smellz funnyz :crazy: Iz ok nowz I had loadz of :arf: & Iz got the best sunbeamz all to myself  :Yawn: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz a been like realz busy trying to be :arf: but nothingz :cryin:
> 
> Do you thinkz Tangoz has gone to have hiz pantz fixed :blink::blink: Iz hope so Bro :sneaky2: he smellz funnyz :crazy: Iz ok nowz I had loadz of :arf: & Iz got the best sunbeamz all to myself  :Yawn: :blink: :blink:


Hey Bro I finkz youz maybez right ,Tango's gone to get his pantz fixed good an' proper  I heard that youz and the penshnerz was havin' a rough time wiff the little"big" squirtz.So it iz probably time he had some bitz fixed :lol::lol:Youz iz lucky Bro I'z can only see'z the sunbeams and the onez that come through the wall fillerz :cryin::cryin:But I fink I heard mum and dad talkin' bout an outside run fing Bro d'ya fink I got to go and run outside


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Hey Bro I finkz youz maybez right ,Tango's gone to get his pantz fixed good an' proper  I heard that youz and the penshnerz was havin' a rough time wiff the little"big" squirtz.So it iz probably time he had some bitz fixed :lol::lol:Youz iz lucky Bro I'z can only see'z the sunbeams and the onez that come through the wall fillerz :cryin::cryin:But I fink I heard mum and dad talkin' bout an outside run fing Bro d'ya fink I got to go and run outside


Wow Bro & run thingz :blink: maybez we can havez our hide outz there :

Hez back Bro :glare: Iz bashed himz though :sneaky2: but Iz got the wagged finger :blink: :blink: he smellz realz :arf: now Bro :blink: :blink: Hollyspotz haz checked hiz pantz & she sez they look the same as always :blink: :blink: Tango sez hez had a huge spike in hiz neck to Bro :yikes: I dont want to see the greenz manz every againz :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Wow Bro & run thingz :blink: maybez we can havez our hide outz there :
> 
> Hez back Bro :glare: Iz bashed himz though :sneaky2: but Iz got the wagged finger :blink: :blink: he smellz realz :arf: now Bro :blink: :blink: Hollyspotz haz checked hiz pantz & she sez they look the same as always :blink: :blink: Tango sez hez had a huge spike in hiz neck to Bro :yikes: I dont want to see the greenz manz every againz :blink: :blink: :blink:


Oh well Bro looks like hez gonna be stayingz  Doz he smell all vetsy like :tongue_smilie:.Wat doz Hollyspotz know 'bout pantz : Doesnt sound likez Tango's bin havinz the fun day does it Bro .Big spike in hiz neck, ouch Bro .Iz dont likez your greenman :nono::nono:I hopez we can haz the hideout here too Bro,but,Iz know wat my dadz like ,he talkz the talkz but hez not so good at zi walk bit


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hollyspots is always checking pantz Bro :blink: she got intoz loadz of botherz doingz it to dad when he got out ofz the water holderz :blink: :blink: wow did he do a funnyz dancez :blink: :blink:

Wez will haz to get some planz for the hideoutz Bro & leave them all overz the plaze so your dad getz the message :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Hollyspots is always checking pantz Bro :blink: she got intoz loadz of botherz doingz it to dad when he got out ofz the water holderz :blink: :blink: wow did he do a funnyz dancez :blink: :blink:
> 
> Wez will haz to get some planz for the hideoutz Bro & leave them all overz the plaze so your dad getz the message :sneaky2:


Bro good finkin'Haz you still got zi planz we hadz :sneaky2:,coz maybez we could copyz them an Iz can stick 'em all over ze house :smilewinkgrin:.Whyz Hollyspotz so good at ze pantz fing Bro :crazy:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Bro, Bro are your there Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Bro, Bro are your there Bro :blink:


Yo Bro !Chill Man .Iz is here.Whats up :yikes:


----------



## Dally Banjo

There tryingz to kill me Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: she shoved this huge :yikes: poison pill downz my neckz Bro :blink: but Iz got herz back :sneaky2: & then Iz went & took itz out on Tangoz :arf: but Iz feelz funnyz Bro :blink: :blink: :blink: :crazy: what do youz thinkz iz goingz on :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> There tryingz to kill me Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: she shoved this huge :yikes: poison pill downz my neckz Bro :blink: but Iz got herz back :sneaky2: & then Iz went & took itz out on Tangoz :arf: but Iz feelz funnyz Bro :blink: :blink: :blink: :crazy: what do youz thinkz iz goingz on :blink: :blink: :blink:


Bro whats bin happenin'.Howz you bin gettin poison pills Iz the baldytwolegs doinin' awayz wiff you :w00t:You dont finkz theyz makingz room forz anuffer babypawz Bro  an you haz to go :cryin::cryin:.We needz to finks about zis real hardz :idea: an cum up wiff ze planz :sneaky2:


----------



## catzz

Sheesh I hopes you iz okay Louie! We iz goin on our holidayz agen but dis time we Iz goingz to a diffrent place. Wen we came home last time my mumcat waz:arf: and poop waz comin' whoooosh out of her bum.:cryin: She had to go to the greenman and have da jaggy fing in her neck and da fing up her poopshoot She waz no a happy mumcat My hoomin mum waz not happee either - she sed we iz costin her a forchoon! But she sed dat she has bin to see da new cattery an it is much nicer. We iz goin to haf lots of fings to climb on an der is a pond wiv ducks on to look at (I don't know wat ducks iz but dey sound very citing :thumbup Da laydee there cooks us chikkun evry night - I luvs chikkun


----------



## buffie

*Yo Bro I got Mail* :thumbup::thumbup:Hey Bro i gotz a letterz fing :yesnod: and its all for Meeeeeeeeeee  What d'ya fink it iz Bro  Iz I bein 'vited to a party :smile:

Here it is Bro 









What 'd'ya fink :blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:yikes::yikes::yikes: Dont go Bro :blink: its a trapz the greenmanz sendz out :cryin: but Iz woz okz :001_cool: coz Iz a big pawz now 

Iz been thinkingz Bro :blink: :blink: :blink: wez should goz on holidayz like Cuz :blink: :blink: wez could uze da cubez & goz campingz :thumbup: wot do ya thinkz Bro :blink: but wez not takeing Tangoz :arf: :blink:


----------



## lymorelynn

Iz got a nu cube coz :thumbup: can I cum campin too? Iz campin fun  I hazn't beed campin I dont fink 
Dat'z a greenman letter Meeko - itz a trap. Dey made it lookz all partiz but don let em foolz yu :nonod::nonod:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Cuz  sure you canz come campingz :thumbup: wez need other stuffz to thoughz :blink: Banjospotz sez we needz sausagez  & stuffz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes: Dont go Bro :blink: its a trapz the greenmanz sendz out :cryin: but Iz woz okz :001_cool: coz Iz a big pawz now
> 
> Iz been thinkingz Bro :blink: :blink: :blink: wez should goz on holidayz like Cuz :blink: :blink: wez could uze da cubez & goz campingz :thumbup: wot do ya thinkz Bro :blink: but wez not takeing Tangoz :arf: :blink:





lymorelynn said:


> Iz got a nu cube coz :thumbup: can I cum campin too? Iz campin fun  I hazn't beed campin I dont fink
> Dat'z a greenman letter Meeko - itz a trap. Dey made it lookz all partiz but don let em foolz yu :nonod::nonod:


Bro an'Cuz Iz youz surez itz not a partyz :cryin::cryin:Iz dont want to see the green man.He picked my pocket the last time Iz waz there .Well ,he picked my pants ,but that soundz sooooo rude  .What d'ya fink he wants Bro and Cuz 
Maybez if wez go the camping fing I dont need to go see the Greenman :nono: Iz got lotz of them cube fingz and Iz got a long tunnel too :thumbup::thumbup:Wez could all hide out in it.Fanks Bro Iz feelz a lot betterz now


----------



## lymorelynn

I liekz sosiges :thumbup: I canz steelz sum I fink  My mum-hoomin alwyz haz loadz of dem an leevs em to go coldz. I cud getz sum wen shez not lookin :thumbup: Iz don it beforz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Dont trust himz Bro :blink: itz the sharp thingz in the neckz party :yikes: & itz no funz :glare:

Banjospotz sez we needz sleepybagz toz :blink: :blink::blink: & a torch Iz likez torchez :sneaky2: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Dont trust himz Bro :blink: itz the sharp thingz in the neckz party :yikes: & itz no funz :glare:
> 
> Banjospotz sez we needz sleepybagz toz :blink: :blink::blink: & a torch Iz likez torchez :sneaky2: :blink:


Iz got torch Bro I'z seen my dad wif one really bright one when we was underz the floorz wif the water snake :smile:I'll be a brave pawz Bro .If the greenman sticks hiz jaggy fing in my neck iz gonna stick my jaggy fings in him :sneaky2:


----------



## catzz

Hey cuzs we iz bak from our holeedayz  I waz a bit frytened coz I dont lyke bein in da big metal wheely fing dat gowz BRRRRRRRRRRR. I was shouting!!! And I woz missing my mum so i did hyding for a littul bit til I woz feelin  Den da laydee gayv me chikkun so i didz purrrrzzz for her and she did stroke and stroke and stroke me    I waz ok den. My mumcat Gypsy iz very brayve - she did the explorin for me  My mum sayz no more holeeday for a bit so we myt not be abul to cum camping but maybe we canz sneaks. I iz very gud at sneakinz - Iz bin praktisin   
Luv fron Kiera


----------



## Dally Banjo

Good planz Bro :sneaky2:

My dadz got a torch toz :blink: he sez itz like :crazy: ofz candlez powerz : :blink:

Iz foundz some sleepybagz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Good planz Bro :sneaky2:
> 
> My dadz got a torch toz :blink: he sez itz like :crazy: ofz candlez powerz : :blink:
> 
> Iz foundz some sleepybagz


Yo cuz Kiera hopez you can come for ze campingz :biggrin5:The morez the merrierz :thumbup:Well cool Bro lovez them sleepybagz .Haz we got nuff for everyz one or doez we need to get morez


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz thinkz we needz morez Bro :blink: Iz dont want to sharez wiz anyonez who snorez eitherz :glare:

When do you thinkz we should goz coz Iz readyz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz thinkz we needz morez Bro :blink: Iz dont want to sharez wiz anyonez who snorez eitherz :glare:
> 
> When do you thinkz we should goz coz Iz readyz :blink:


Right bro .Iz go and get more sleepybagz and some :tongue_smilie: for the journey.Howz you like ze tentz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Thatz coolz Bro :blink: is it big enoughz for every thingz :blink: or are you leaveing your spare pantz at home :blink: :blink:

Iz forgotz about gettingz some :arf: Iz go seez what Iz can getz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Thatz coolz Bro :blink: is it big enoughz for every thingz :blink: or are you leaveing your spare pantz at home :blink: :blink:
> 
> Iz forgotz about gettingz some :arf: Iz go seez what Iz can getz :blink:


I fink it plentyz big enough for everyfing and my spare pantz.When do youz fink we should leave for the camping Bro


----------



## buffie

Iz packed the car Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

I dontz noz Bro :blink: when everyonez readyz Iz thinkz Cuz Kiera iz comeingz toz :blink:

Iz gotz some sosiges :sneaky2:









Are wez gonna goez fishingz & everythingz :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I dontz noz Bro :blink: when everyonez readyz Iz thinkz Cuz Kiera iz comeingz toz :blink:
> 
> Iz gotz some sosiges :sneaky2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are wez gonna goez fishingz & everythingz :blink: :blink: :blink:


Iz can hardly waitz Bro.Hopez we iz going soonz :thumbup::thumbup:Course wez goin'fishin'Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

Therez beenz a hicupz Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: mum sez we haz to take Tangoz :arf: or I cant goez :blink: :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: :blink:

Maybez we can scarez himz withz greenmanz storiez :sneaky2: & ifz we playz piratez then :glare:  :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Therez beenz a hicupz Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: mum sez we haz to take Tangoz :arf: or I cant goez :blink: :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: :blink:
> 
> Maybez we can scarez himz withz greenmanz storiez :sneaky2: & ifz we playz piratez then :glare:  :blink:


Oh Bro zats torn itz Howz wez gonna haz the funz wiff that little squirt spoiling everyfing :cryin::cryin:Your mumz a real naughty mum :blink::blink::glare:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro zats torn itz Howz wez gonna haz the funz wiff that little squirt spoiling everyfing :cryin::cryin:Your mumz a real naughty mum :blink::blink::glare:


:glare: I noz Bro :blink: Iz less than happyz Iz can tell ya :blink: :blink: :blink: but we can looz himz somewherez :sneaky2: deep maybe :blink:


----------



## buffie

Maybez we can lose him Bro but your mumz will bez reallyz mad if wez dont come home wiff him :incazzato::incazzato::angry::angry:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Maybez we can lose him Bro but your mumz will bez reallyz mad if wez dont come home wiff him :incazzato::incazzato::angry::angry:


Butz we cudz say hez just went offz withoutz uz :blink: & we toldz himz not toz Singing:


----------



## buffie

You fink zat would work Bro Iz sure soundz better than him coming wiff us


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz mightz havez anotherz thinkz Bro :blink: we dontz want thingz goingz furballz shaped :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz mightz havez anotherz thinkz Bro :blink: we dontz want thingz goingz furballz shaped :blink: :blink: :blink:


Iz fink we should haz anuvver fink too Bro.Maybez we should haz a sleepytime fink :Yawn: See if we canz think in uz's sleep  We z might haz a better planz inz the morningz


----------



## catzz

hey ! my mum se I carnt go to da campingz but we can all camp in our gardin if we want. Itz ok - itz reeeaaaallly big and we'z can goe tree climbing and hiding behind fings. Sumtime da big scary cat come but iz ok cos my mumcat tellz im not too and also da boy from nex door can come too   He iz  he rubz nozes wiv me an everyfing. And there is flutterbyes an over fings to chase  I fink it will be fun 
Kiera x


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Cuz Kiera  will wez be ablez to go fishingz :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cuz Kiera  will wez be ablez to go fishingz :blink: :blink: :blink:


Yo Bro d'ya fink there will be a fishing pond in Cuz'z gardenz :blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro d'ya fink there will be a fishing pond in Cuz'z gardenz :blink:


Yea Bro  fishingz & everythingz in gardenz :blink: I thought you knew all thiz stuffz :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz seen itz on the :crazy: box that dad shoutz at :blink: when teenytiny bawldytwolegz are runningz around chasing a ball thingz :blink:


----------



## catzz

Yo - der is no fishin pond in my gardin but nex door is one Sumtime I sneaks froo  but I jus wotch da fishies:rolleyes5: Dey iz tooo fast an I dont like getting my pawz wet. I iz not gud at catching fings yet bu I iz gud at chasing dem


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz gotz all da gearz for da fishingz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro where d'you learnz allz that fishing stuff


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro where d'you learnz allz that fishing stuff


Iz seenz it on the :crazy: box  I woz goingz to practice in the water roomz but Tangoz :arf: would'ntz go downz the escapez shoot :blink: I promized to fish himz outz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz seenz it on the :crazy: box  I woz goingz to practice in the water roomz but Tangoz :arf: would'ntz go downz the escapez shoot :blink: I promized to fish himz outz :sneaky2:


Tango'z a real spoil sportz pawz bro.Hez no funz that little squirtz :cursing:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Tango'z a real spoil sportz pawz bro.Hez no funz that little squirtz :cursing:


I knowz Bro :blink: & he just tried to blamez me for smashingz stuffz :blink: :blink: me  :blink: :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I knowz Bro :blink: & he just tried to blamez me for smashingz stuffz :blink: :blink: me  :blink: :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:w00t:..What a cheek Bro,as if you would do such a thing.:sneaky2: :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzz  Iz dont thinkz Iz be ablez to go campingz :blink: :blink: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink:


----------



## buffie

What d'ya mean Bro ,Wez got all thez campingz stuffs and sleepybagz and everyfingz :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> What d'ya mean Bro ,Wez got all thez campingz stuffs and sleepybagz and everyfingz :cryin::cryin::cryin:


Iz noz Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: butz Iz feelingz :crazy: Bro :blink: I woz just aboutz to killz a buzzey thingz the otherz dayz :sneaky2: & next thingz I knew Iz woz inz the magic box  thenz Iz woz at the greenmanz house :blink:

She poked & proded me somethingz awful then :glare: Bro she didz the poop shootz thingz :yikes: thenz Iz woz in da magic box & homez :blink: mum keepz puttingz thesez funny thingz down my throatz :arf: thenz I heard her talkingz to herselfz on that boz thingz :blink: & she said 2 pillz a dayz :001_huh: :blink: I dont knowz whatz goinz on Bro :blink: Iz well :confused1: & Iz keepz forgetingz to bash Tangoz :arf: :blink: :blink: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz noz Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: butz Iz feelingz :crazy: Bro :blink: I woz just aboutz to killz a buzzey thingz the otherz dayz :sneaky2: & next thingz I knew Iz woz inz the magic box  thenz Iz woz at the greenmanz house :blink:
> 
> She poked & proded me somethingz awful then :glare: Bro she didz the poop shootz thingz :yikes: thenz Iz woz in da magic box & homez :blink: mum keepz puttingz thesez funny thingz down my throatz :arf: thenz I heard her talkingz to herselfz on that boz thingz :blink: & she said 2 pillz a dayz :001_huh: :blink: I dont knowz whatz goinz on Bro :blink: Iz well :confused1: & Iz keepz forgetingz to bash Tangoz :arf: :blink: :blink: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: :blink:


Yo Bro sounds like fings iz not goodz in your neck of the woodz :scared:Whatz did the Greenman sayz to you  Did hez say youz to have things down the throatz :blink::blink:I no likez the greenman Bro Whatz wiff the poop chutez fing Bro.I fought thatz for sick guyz :blink::blink:I dont like the soundz of this Bro Your forgetting to bash the babypawz hmy:I fink zees fingz down the throatz are medicine Bro :yikes::yikes:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro sounds like fings iz not goodz in your neck of the woodz :scared:Whatz did the Greenman sayz to you  Did hez say youz to have things down the throatz :blink::blink:I no likez the greenman Bro Whatz wiff the poop chutez fing Bro.I fought thatz for sick guyz :blink::blink:I dont like the soundz of this Bro Your forgetting to bash the babypawz hmy:I fink zees fingz down the throatz are medicine Bro :yikes::yikes:


medicinez Bro :blink: :blink: :blink: iz that likez drugz  :blink: Iz do feelz a bitz :crazy: :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz gona sleepz itz offz Bro :Yawn: & getz Tangoz :arf: good & properz tomorrowz :sneaky2: :blink: :blink::blink: :Yawn:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> medicinez Bro :blink: :blink: :blink: iz that likez drugz  :blink: Iz do feelz a bitz :crazy: :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz gona sleepz itz offz Bro :Yawn: & getz Tangoz :arf: good & properz tomorrowz :sneaky2: :blink: :blink::blink: :Yawn:


Bro I fink medicine is the same as drugs ,Maybe best sleepz it off and dont let your mum fool you tomorrow wiff the drug stuff,or youz wont be bashin'no one .You will be :crazy::crazy:Singing:Singing::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz  

Wotz beenz happeningz then :blink: Iz got a medallionz  Iz been showingz it offz to everyonez  Iz well smartz now  :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz
> 
> Wotz beenz happeningz then :blink: Iz got a medallionz  Iz been showingz it offz to everyonez  Iz well smartz now  :blink: :blink: :blink:


Yo Bro howz you,wherez you beenz :sneaky2:Whatz zis medallionz fing then Bro.How comez you got one an Iz didnt get one :cryin::cryin:Whatz it do Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ello Unclez Meekoz :laugh: You shouldz seez Louiz:laugh: he lookz like a realz girliez:laugh: hez fell asleepz in the water holderz:laugh: Iz tryingz to turnz the waterz on :sneaky2::laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Ello Unclez Meekoz :laugh: You shouldz seez Louiz:laugh: he lookz like a realz girliez:laugh: hez fell asleepz in the water holderz:laugh: Iz tryingz to turnz the waterz on :sneaky2::laugh:


_Ello little Tango,Howz you doin'z.You'd better not turn ze waterz on :nono:  If Louiez wakeyz upz he might bash you wiff hiz medallionz ,Whateverz one of themz iz :_


----------



## Dally Banjo

He thinkz hez  :laugh: hez thinkz itz blingz:laugh: butz Hollyspotz sez itz a collarz & itz pinkz:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> He thinkz hez  :laugh: hez thinkz itz blingz:laugh: butz Hollyspotz sez itz a collarz & itz pinkz:laugh::laugh::laugh:


_Yo Tangoz Iz heardz that the medallionz haz magicalz powerz and can turn babypawz int meecez.You know watz Louiez doz to meecez _


----------



## Dally Banjo

:blink: :blink: :blink: yea Uncz he loosez themz :laugh: hez to fatz to getz them backz & cryz for mum to fish themz outz :laugh:he reconz hez a big badz pawz butz I scaredz himz before when I pushed the stuffz into the water holderz :devil:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink: yea Uncz he loosez themz :laugh: hez to fatz to getz them backz & cryz for mum to fish themz outz :laugh:he reconz hez a big badz pawz butz I scaredz himz before when I pushed the stuffz into the water holderz :devil:


Yo nephewz Tangoz,Wherez youz big Bro Louiez :blink: Iz no seez him forz a whilez


----------



## buffie

_Yo Bro can youz hearz me :blink::blink:Iz hidingz from my mumz ,I finkz I'z iz in troublez.Iz seez the magic boz  :cryin::cryin:I finkz Iz going to the green manz Bro _


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> _Yo Bro can youz hearz me :blink::blink:Iz hidingz from my mumz ,I finkz I'z iz in troublez.Iz seez the magic boz  :cryin::cryin:I finkz Iz going to the green manz Bro _


:yikes: Bro whatz youz donez :blink: :blink: :blink: I hopez you dont have to have the poop shootz thingz :glare: :blink: Iz been outsidez sunbathingz  & stopping Tangoz from gettingz outz :sneaky2: but thenz he wont let mez back inz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: & I needz a snackz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :yikes: Bro whatz youz donez :blink: :blink: :blink: I hopez you dont have to have the poop shootz thingz :glare: :blink: Iz been outsidez sunbathingz  & stopping Tangoz from gettingz outz :sneaky2: but thenz he wont let mez back inz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: & I needz a snackz :blink:


Dont fink Iz needs poop shootz fing I finkz itz thatz fing like a partyz invitation that came forz me,remember BroIz waz all happyz an stuff and then someone said that it waz a vet fing :cryin::cryin:Hope Iz gonna bez okay Bro :blink::blink:Tango'z a pain Bro canz you not get rid :devil::sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Dont fink Iz needs poop shootz fing I finkz itz thatz fing like a partyz invitation that came forz me,remember BroIz waz all happyz an stuff and then someone said that it waz a vet fing :cryin::cryin:Hope Iz gonna bez okay Bro :blink::blink:Tango'z a pain Bro canz you not get rid :devil::sneaky2:


Iz beenz tryingz Bro :blink: Iz been bashingz himz and everythingz :blink: but hez still herez :incazzato: :blink: :blink: :blink: Hez outsidez now & I wont let himz back in :sneaky2: but Iz wanna go outsidez :cryin: :blink: Iz gonna see ifz I canz squash into the water roomz therez loadz of sun there ifz I can get inz for spotz & stuffz :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz beenz tryingz Bro :blink: Iz been bashingz himz and everythingz :blink: but hez still herez :incazzato: :blink: :blink: :blink: Hez outsidez now & I wont let himz back in :sneaky2: but Iz wanna go outsidez :cryin: :blink: Iz gonna see ifz I canz squash into the water roomz therez loadz of sun there ifz I can get inz for spotz & stuffz :blink: :blink: :blink:


Yo Bro youz needz to try harderz.Youz no bashin hardz enuff Oh Bro your hazin an awful time wiff zat babypawz Couldz you not swopz him forz a big bag of :tongue_smilie: or summat .Iz finkz I'z iz off to see ze green man soonz Bro.Nuvver fing Bro Iz goin inz the new tin can fing  Hope my mum knowz wat shez doin'z


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro youz needz to try harderz.Youz no bashin hardz enuff Oh Bro your hazin an awful time wiff zat babypawz Couldz you not swopz him forz a big bag of :tongue_smilie: or summat .Iz finkz I'z iz off to see ze green man soonz Bro.Nuvver fing Bro Iz goin inz the new tin can fing  Hope my mum knowz wat shez doin'z


:blink: Mum woz sayingz she wantz a new tin can thingz Bro :blink: coz ourz iz fullz of spotz & sand & stuffz :blink: :blink: :blink: & that woz afterz she had the noisy sucky thingz in itz for likez agez :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz no likez tin canz they go to the greenz manz :cryin:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :blink: Mum woz sayingz she wantz a new tin can thingz Bro :blink: coz ourz iz fullz of spotz & sand & stuffz :blink: :blink: :blink: & that woz afterz she had the noisy sucky thingz in itz for likez agez :blink: :blink: :blink: Iz no likez tin canz they go to the greenz manz :cryin:


*Yo Bro Iz back :thumbup::thumbup:*Hey Bro it waz weird :crazy: at the green manz :blink:There waz sum funny looking pawz Bro,but bro there waznt anyone else in a magic boxAn sheesh Bro they make some funny noisez :blink::blink:There waz one like me but Bro it had a string on itz neck,and it yapped Bro :crazy:Watz that all about I didnt get ze poopshoot fing butz I did get ze jaggy fing in the neck :cryin::cryin:But Iz home now and Im off for a sleepyz :Yawn:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> *Yo Bro Iz back :thumbup::thumbup:*Hey Bro it waz weird :crazy: at the green manz :blink:There waz sum funny looking pawz Bro,but bro there waznt anyone else in a magic boxAn sheesh Bro they make some funny noisez :blink::blink:There waz one like me but Bro it had a string on itz neck,and it yapped Bro :crazy:Watz that all about I didnt get ze poopshoot fing butz I did get ze jaggy fing in the neck :cryin::cryin:But Iz home now and Im off for a sleepyz :Yawn:


Yo Bro  them fingz on stingz theyz spotz Bro :blink: Iz haveingz a bad dayz to Bro :blink: I woz just bashingz Tangoz as you do :blink: & he bashed me backz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  them fingz on stingz theyz spotz Bro :blink: Iz haveingz a bad dayz to Bro :blink: I woz just bashingz Tangoz as you do :blink: & he bashed me backz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink:


Whyz d'you letz that little squirt bash you Bro .I fot you waz a big pawz an could bash everyfingz Iz you hurtedz Bro Do you want me to comez an bash him forz you.Iz could pretendz he waz a green manz :sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Whyz d'you letz that little squirt bash you Bro .I fot you waz a big pawz an could bash everyfingz Iz you hurtedz Bro Do you want me to comez an bash him forz you.Iz could pretendz he waz a green manz :sneaky2:


Itz okz Bro Iz got himz back :sneaky2: he woz helpingz change the quilt monster :blink: I did'nt know he woz under the quilt monster Singing::aureola: Iz squashed himz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Itz okz Bro Iz got himz back :sneaky2: he woz helpingz change the quilt monster :blink: I did'nt know he woz under the quilt monster Singing::aureola: Iz squashed himz


:thumbup::thumbup:Yayyyy way to go Bro .Hopez you squashed ed himz well goodz :devil: :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

*Yo Bro !!!*Howz it goingz.Iz bin illz Bro.Iz had to go to the Green Manz Bro :cryin::cryin:I hadz the "dire rear" :tongue_smilie: andz I hadz to have my pantz washed :sad::sad::arf:The Green Man poked and proded me thenz the poop shute fing came out :cryin:Bro,Iz no hadz that before :scared::scared:Iz didnt like it bro:frown2:Iz got the jaggy fing in the neck too Bro :cryin::cryin:He said I must have "entered my itis" Bro whats "itis" didnt know Iz had any to enter He gave my Mum some :tongue_smilie:stuff for me to have to eat Bro but Iz waznt hazin any of it :nonod:and Bro ,get this mum squirted some :tongue_smilie:stuff in my mouth,Bro it is 'orrible :blink::blink:I finkz iz okay nowz though.


----------



## Dally Banjo

:w00t: Bro :blink: Iz thinkz the greenmanz makez uz bad on purpose & everythingz :glare: & that poop shootz thingz iz :yikes: Iz neverz haveingz that againz :blink: I dontz likez the soundz of thatz :tongue_smilie: Iz wont eatz itz  :blink: Iz cantz lendz you somez more pantz Bro :blink: Iz got a new pairz on myselfz coz mum foundz my big tatz Iz beenz workingz on for likez ages Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :glare: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :w00t: Bro :blink: Iz thinkz the greenmanz makez uz bad on purpose & everythingz :glare: & that poop shootz thingz iz :yikes: Iz neverz haveingz that againz :blink: I dontz likez the soundz of thatz :tongue_smilie: Iz wont eatz itz  :blink: Iz cantz lendz you somez more pantz Bro :blink: Iz got a new pairz on myselfz coz mum foundz my big tatz Iz beenz workingz on for likez ages Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :glare: :blink:


S'okayz Bro Iz got some spare pantz.Theyz a bit small but theyz'll do for a while.Hey Bro your mumz said 10,000 thingz  Gosh Bro shez can not half sayz a lot :w00t: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:w00t: Iz noz Bro :blink: shez a rightz gazbagz thingz :blink: 

Hey Bro  Iza worked outz wotz thatz itis iz Bro :blink: itz whenz youz haz two exitz & no wiatingz Bro :tongue_smilie:  :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :w00t: Iz noz Bro :blink: shez a rightz gazbagz thingz :blink:
> 
> Hey Bro  Iza worked outz wotz thatz itis iz Bro :blink: itz whenz youz haz two exitz & no wiatingz Bro :tongue_smilie:  :blink: :blink: :blink:


Iz confuzed Bro howz can there be two exitz & no waitingz Iz dont get it Bro :blink::blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

DOH! Bro :blink: Iz thoughtz youz woz MC & everythingz :blink: itz whenz youz mezz your pantz & :tongue_smilie: at the samez timez Bro :blink: :blink: :tongue_smilie:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> DOH! Bro :blink: Iz thoughtz youz woz MC & everythingz :blink: itz whenz youz mezz your pantz & :tongue_smilie: at the samez timez Bro :blink: :blink: :tongue_smilie:


 I seez now Bro,Iz like whenz they sayz "cut outz the middlez manz"  It seemz a right wastez of ze timez though Bro.Iz would have beenz azwell just openingz the fing and puttin it inz the bin


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  are youz feelingz betterz now :blink: somethingz not rightz here :001_huh: Iz thinkz theyz up to somethingz :glare: Banjospotz haz'nt come homez in the big can withz the wheelz :001_unsure: & that house thingz that Tangoz :arf: woz in is back :001_huh: you dont thinkz there iz goingz to be anotherz baby pawz :arf:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  are youz feelingz betterz now :blink: somethingz not rightz here :001_huh: Iz thinkz theyz up to somethingz :glare: Banjospotz haz'nt come homez in the big can withz the wheelz :001_unsure: & that house thingz that Tangoz :arf: woz in is back :001_huh: you dont thinkz there iz goingz to be anotherz baby pawz :arf:


Oh Bro Iz hopez not  Surelyz one babypawz iz enuff for anyzone :w00tid Banjo spot havz a bag wiffz himz Maybez hez gone forz a sleepyz over wiff anuvver Big Spot dog  Iz heard aboutz sleepyz overz Bro  I finkz theyz iz fun:crazy::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie

*Yo Bro howz fingz  * Howz that babypawz fing :tongue_smilie: Iz it still there annoying you Youz not bin around for a whilez Bro ,did you get an uvver babypawz :scaredr did the can wiv wheelz bring the spot back :thumbsup:iz got a new friend Bro :yesnod: hez called Basil an hez hugeeeeeeeee Hez got babypawz an everyfing Bro .He comez an playz in my garden wiff hiz babypawz and Iz heard mum sayz she'z not happy coz hez digginz up ze flowerz :sneaky2: :devil:Whatz you bin doinz Bro.Howz Gibert,Dilbert,Prudence and Emily Iz hopez youz bin lookinz after them 
_Yo Tango howz ya doin little dude.Uncle Meeko here_


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  Iz been like realz busy getting a tan :blink: hez still here Bro :incazzato: Iz tried everythingz :sneaky2: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: Iz made himz sit in the mezz dad made with the noisey thingz :blink: & he got it in his pantz & tailz then shot off round the house :blink: boy woz mum happyz :blink: she did a new dance & everythingz :blink: :blink: :blink:

Ive no seen Gibert,Dilbert,Prudence and Emily for ages Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: I did bring in my new friend sid :sneaky2: but dad found his trail :blink: & sent him packing :cryin: then I had to have my pants done :incazzato: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Iz been like realz busy getting a tan :blink: hez still here Bro :incazzato: Iz tried everythingz :sneaky2: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: Iz made himz sit in the mezz dad made with the noisey thingz :blink: & he got it in his pantz & tailz then shot off round the house :blink: boy woz mum happyz :blink: she did a new dance & everythingz :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> Ive no seen Gibert,Dilbert,Prudence and Emily for ages Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: I did bring in my new friend sid :sneaky2: but dad found his trail :blink: & sent him packing :cryin: then I had to have my pants done :incazzato: :blink:


Yo Bro you needz to try much more hardererz wiff babypawz.If hez no got going to goz away then you haz to teach himz how to do fingz and get into ze bovverz :devil:and maybez they will parcel him up and post him off somewherez :sneaky2: Iz hopez Gilbert and hiz friendz iz ok Bro :cryin::cryin:Maybez if you ask Sid hez will find them


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro :cryin: :blink: Iz realz worridz & everythingz :blink: the sky Bro :blink: itz brokenz :w00t: I thinkz :blink: Iz woz getting all nice & wetz & it went BOOOOOM :w00t:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro :cryin: :blink: Iz realz worridz & everythingz :blink: the sky Bro :blink: itz brokenz :w00t: I thinkz :blink: Iz woz getting all nice & wetz & it went BOOOOOM :w00t:


What was it Bro :w00t::w00t: Whyz did the sky go *B O O M !!!!!*.Waz it a sploshun  :cryin: :cryin:Iz youz all okayz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ello Uncle Meekoz :laugh: Louiez cant talk at the moz :laugh: hez hidingz under the quilt monster :laugh: servez him rightz for gettingz me into botherz with the wall clothez :laugh:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Ello Uncle Meekoz :laugh: Louiez cant talk at the moz :laugh: hez hidingz under the quilt monster :laugh: servez him rightz for gettingz me into botherz with the wall clothez :laugh:


_Ello Tango,Iz Louie frighted of the big noise in the sky :yikes:eez a beeg girlz bloucey fing :lol::lol:.Iz you no frightedz of it _


----------



## Dally Banjo

Noz Iz not scaredz Bro :blink: Iz woz just lookingz for something Singing: itz that Tangoz Bro :glare: hez gonna get itz laterz :sneaky2:


----------



## missye87

Hewwo Meeko, Tango and Louie! I'm Benji but my momma calls me binky. I is liking playing destwuction wiv my big bro, he is strong, so I is want to gwow as big as you so I is beat him up! I is find vewy good ways to keep momma awake at nights, just demand baby snuggles by puwwing vewy loud in hers face and looking vewy cute so she is not can say no! I has been decowating flat for momma wis ma poo, tis nice colour and goes well wiv cweam carpets! Kitten slobs xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Cuz Benji  youz not doingz it right :blink: youz suppoze to bake & on your bawldytwolegz head & get your motor running realz louds at the same timez :blink: they lovez that very earlyz in the day when they are hideingz under the quilt monster :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Noz Iz not scaredz Bro :blink: Iz woz just lookingz for something Singing: itz that Tangoz Bro :glare: hez gonna get itz laterz :sneaky2:


Yo Bro Iz didnt fink youz would be bovvered by a sillyz Boom inz the sky  Youz a brave pawz an everyfing That Tangoz a fibber Bro Iz hopez you getz him good Bro  :incazzato::incazzato::devil:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Iz didnt fink youz would be bovvered by a sillyz Boom inz the sky  Youz a brave pawz an everyfing That Tangoz a fibber Bro Iz hopez you getz him good Bro  :incazzato::incazzato::devil:


I haz Bro :sneaky2: hez gone outz so Iz sat blockingz our filler in the wall filler :blink:  but I can hears the wet stuffz fallingz Bro & cant get wetz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink:


----------



## buffie

missye87 said:


> Hewwo Meeko, Tango and Louie! I'm Benji but my momma calls me binky. I is liking playing destwuction wiv my big bro, he is strong, so I is want to gwow as big as you so I is beat him up! I is find vewy good ways to keep momma awake at nights, just demand baby snuggles by puwwing vewy loud in hers face and looking vewy cute so she is not can say no! I has been decowating flat for momma wis ma poo, tis nice colour and goes well wiv cweam carpets! Kitten slobs xxx


Yo Benji Howz it hangin :smilewinkgrin:Watz wiff zis "binky" zatz no name for a cool dude Youz got a get wiff it man.You stick wiff us and wez 'll show you some fun fings to get the baldytwolegs really :incazzato::incazzato::cursing: :cursing:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I haz Bro :sneaky2: hez gone outz so Iz sat blockingz our filler in the wall filler :blink:  but I can hears the wet stuffz fallingz Bro & cant get wetz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink:


Howz you gonna play zis one Bro .If you goz out to get wet an everyfing ,Tango getz in if Tango getz in then he finkz hez won.Youz got a problemz there Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Howz you gonna play zis one Bro .If you goz out to get wet an everyfing ,Tango getz in if Tango getz in then he finkz hez won.Youz got a problemz there Bro


Its ok Bro Iz worked itz outz :blink: Iz got my head stuck through the filler of the filler :blink: so Iz getting halfz wetz :sneaky2: you should seez Tangoz Bro hez all spikeyz :w00t: :blink: :blink: :blink: I dont thinkz hez so happyz now :blink: hez not singinz anymore :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Its ok Bro Iz worked itz outz :blink: Iz got my head stuck through the filler of the filler :blink: so Iz getting halfz wetz :sneaky2: you should seez Tangoz Bro hez all spikeyz :w00t: :blink: :blink: :blink: I dont thinkz hez so happyz now :blink: hez not singinz anymore :sneaky2: :lol:


Yaaaa!!! Way to go Bro ,Youz my Hero :thumbsup:Iz likez the picshur of Tango Iz haz in my headz :lol::lol:Your Mumz gonna be singing an dancing a brand new dancing fing that only mumz know :lol::lol:


----------



## missye87

Fanks for the tips! I is wake momma up fooooour times during night! I just stick paws in her face or attack her hairs and start engines very loud so she not able to ignores me! I gets lots of cuddles and bellyrubs that ways! Momma keeps trying to convince me to eat mores, she not understand a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do so I is have too much in my schedules to have time to eats 

Just befores mumma left for works this mornings I did get hold of the plasticky thingy with my sweeties in it and ripsed it so aaaaaaall the sweeties went all over the floors, NOMNOM


----------



## buffie

missye87 said:


> Fanks for the tips! I is wake momma up fooooour times during night! I just stick paws in her face or attack her hairs and start engines very loud so she not able to ignores me! I gets lots of cuddles and bellyrubs that ways! Momma keeps trying to convince me to eat mores, she not understand a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do so I is have too much in my schedules to have time to eats
> 
> Just befores mumma left for works this mornings I did get hold of the plasticky thingy with my sweeties in it and ripsed it so aaaaaaall the sweeties went all over the floors, NOMNOM


You stick wiff us kid :thumbsup:Wez teach you goodz:lol::lol:


----------



## missye87

This evenings I has done lots of stuffs! I has knocked over mommas juice, chewed on hers toes, and when she had made lots of efforts and chopped up some green balls which I finks she called appuls, and put thems on a plate and sat down to eats them I sprung across and skidded my front paws across the plate and appul bits went flyings across the room, VERY funnies!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzz  Me & Tangoz are getting it :huh: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezzz  Me & Tangoz are getting it :huh: :blink: :blink: :blink:


Yo Bro and _Tango_ Wattcha gettin :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro and _Tango_ Wattcha gettin :thumbup:


Wez realy getting it this timez Bro :001_unsure::blink: there woz thiz buzzey thing :blink: & we woz chasingz itz :blink: & it went on the wall seatz so wez both jumped to get itz a the same timez :001_huh: :blink: & there woz thiz little spot thingz :blink: & it fell off & smashed all overz Bro :yikes: & dad sez we realyz gonna get itz thiz timez :blink: mum woz realyz happiez :001_unsure: she did the dance for agez :blink: :blink: she sez shez gonna bez picking up bitz of spotz till pawzmuz :blink:


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh youz boyz iz reely in trublez now  I haz broked lotz of stuff nd Mumz and Dadz getz all cited nd jumpz nd shoutz and fingz :frown2::frown2: nd sumtimz mumz makez funni noyez nd getz all sniffiz nd sez fings lik 'dat woz my favrit won' nd 'yu broked my bestest ornanment'
I dontz brek fings now but Rosie - shez gonna be in big truble soonz coz I hered Dadz say she nerely broked a bool dis mornin


----------



## Dally Banjo

lymorelynn said:


> Oh youz boyz iz reely in trublez now  I haz broked lotz of stuff nd Mumz and Dadz getz all cited nd jumpz nd shoutz and fingz :frown2::frown2: nd sumtimz mumz makez funni noyez nd getz all sniffiz nd sez fings lik 'dat woz my favrit won' nd 'yu broked my bestest ornanment'
> I dontz brek fings now but Rosie - shez gonna be in big truble soonz coz I hered Dadz say she nerely broked a bool dis mornin


But it waznt my faultz Cuz :blink: if thatz Tangoz :glare: had found hiz own buzzie thingz the spotz would have been okz :blink: Iz never breakz stuffz Singing::aureola: & I saw the buzzie thingz first :blink: Iz tried to be nice to herz :sneaky2: when she woz giveing the quilt monster a new coat :blink: but Tangoz :glare: came inz to & mumz hand started leakinz red stuffz :001_huh: & she woz all :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## missye87

I is chewing on my mommas £110 boots, she is dead chuffed wiv me today!


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Wez realy getting it this timez Bro :001_unsure::blink: there woz thiz buzzey thing :blink: & we woz chasingz itz :blink: & it went on the wall seatz so wez both jumped to get itz a the same timez :001_huh: :blink: & there woz thiz little spot thingz :blink: & it fell off & smashed all overz Bro :yikes: & dad sez we realyz gonna get itz thiz timez :blink: mum woz realyz happiez :001_unsure: she did the dance for agez :blink: :blink: she sez shez gonna bez picking up bitz of spotz till pawzmuz :blink:


Oh Bro I fot youz waz gettin somfin goodz .That Tangoz a blinkin pest Bro


----------



## buffie

buffie said:


> Oh Bro I fot youz waz gettin somfin goodz .That Tangoz a blinkin pest Bro


Dont knowz what happenedz there Bro Iz waz typingz an everyfing an it flewed awayz Az I waz sayin Bro That tangoz a pest,He shouldz ave got hiz own buzzy thingnot tried to steal your Buzzy fing.Why didz your Mum havez the spotty fing on zi wall seat anywayz Bro.


----------



## buffie

lymorelynn said:


> Oh youz boyz iz reely in trublez now  I haz broked lotz of stuff nd Mumz and Dadz getz all cited nd jumpz nd shoutz and fingz :frown2::frown2: nd sumtimz mumz makez funni noyez nd getz all sniffiz nd sez fings lik 'dat woz my favrit won' nd 'yu broked my bestest ornanment'
> I dontz brek fings now but Rosie - shez gonna be in big truble soonz coz I hered Dadz say she nerely broked a bool dis mornin


Yo Couz howz you an the babypawz Soundz as if shez a bit of a pawzful


----------



## lymorelynn

buffie said:


> Dont knowz what happenedz there Bro Iz waz typingz an everyfing an it flewed awayz Az I waz sayin Bro That tangoz a pest,He shouldz ave got hiz own buzzy thingnot tried to steal your Buzzy fing.Why didz your Mum havez the spotty fing on zi wall seat anywayz Bro.


Mumz iz alwyz puttin stuffz in placez weyr we goez nd then shoutin nd dancin wen it getz broked :frown2: Dey shuld be moor carefulz if u asxs me!


----------



## Dally Banjo

missye87 said:


> I is chewing on my mommas £110 boots, she is dead chuffed wiv me today!


:drool: :thumbup1: Holly spots chewd my mumz expensive paw coverz :cryin: boy woz she happyz that day :blink::blink::blink:



buffie said:


> Dont knowz what happenedz there Bro Iz waz typingz an everyfing an it flewed awayz Az I waz sayin Bro That tangoz a pest,He shouldz ave got hiz own buzzy thingnot tried to steal your Buzzy fing.Why didz your Mum havez the spotty fing on zi wall seat anywayz Bro.


I noz Bro :blink: I thinkz it woz coz it had just arrived  & she was putting its kennel thingz :blink: in the thingiz in the yardz :blink: she did say somethingz aboutz not able to turn her backz on us for one min :001_huh: :blink:


----------



## Cloudygirl

Hey dudez. We iz in trouble tonightz. 

First we ate our dinner super quick coz it woz yummy innit. Then sicked it back up a bit. 

Then we waz running and knocked over mums china thingy. She shouldn't have putted it there anywayz. Then we climbed up the curtains. We thinked it woz pretty cool. Mum haz a sad though


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :drool: :thumbup1: Holly spots chewd my mumz expensive paw coverz :cryin: boy woz she happyz that day :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> I noz Bro :blink: I thinkz it woz coz it had just arrived  & she was putting its kennel thingz :blink: in the thingiz in the yardz :blink: she did say somethingz aboutz not able to turn her backz on us for one min :001_huh: :blink:


You knowz Bro it soundz to me that your Mumz trying to blamez you and Tangoz for her not puttin stuffz away quickz enough  and thatz not right Bro:frown2:


----------



## buffie

Cloudygirl said:


> Hey dudez. We iz in trouble tonightz.
> 
> First we ate our dinner super quick coz it woz yummy innit. Then sicked it back up a bit.
> 
> Then we waz running and knocked over mums china thingy. She shouldn't have putted it there anywayz. Then we climbed up the curtains. We thinked it woz pretty cool. Mum haz a sad though


Yo cuos'z Howz you doinz :thumbupoz you want to join ourz gangz.We z haz fun an stuffz.We waz goinz to buildz a hideout but I fink wez lost the planz


----------



## lymorelynn

Yu izn't lettin my Rosie join teh gang iz u cuzzes? She iz way too badz!!
I iz notz badz - Iz juzt a itteh bitteh kitteh. Can Iz be in ur gangz pleeze? Dat Mai Tai iz jutz meenz coz shez gotz moor babies comin. Den I'll has lotz of fun wiv littl unz to get in trublez ... er I meemz play wiv  Rosie


----------



## Cloudygirl

buffie said:


> Yo cuos'z Howz you doinz :thumbupoz you want to join ourz gangz.We z haz fun an stuffz.We waz goinz to buildz a hideout but I fink wez lost the planz


Yay we iz in.

Mum also madz because we attacked her toez. Not our fault they iz temping


----------



## Dally Banjo

Cloudygirl said:


> Hey dudez. We iz in trouble tonightz.
> 
> First we ate our dinner super quick coz it woz yummy innit. Then sicked it back up a bit.
> 
> Then we waz running and knocked over mums china thingy. She shouldn't have putted it there anywayz. Then we climbed up the curtains. We thinked it woz pretty cool. Mum haz a sad though


Yo Cuzezz  Iz alwayz tryingz to :arf: but Iz no goodz at itz :blink: the pensionerz are though :thumbup1: they canz do itz anywherez :thumbup1: mum woz realz happyz that time Scutterz did itz on the hole in the wallz place & itz went down the back of the wall warmerz :blink: :thumbup:



buffie said:


> You knowz Bro it soundz to me that your Mumz trying to blamez you and Tangoz for her not puttin stuffz away quickz enough  and thatz not right Bro:frown2:


I noz Bro :glare: Iz thinkz that bang on the head she got off Tangoz :glare: knocking the clothez flattenerz off the thingz :blink: haznt helpd much eitherz Bro :blink::blink::blink:



buffie said:


> Yo cuos'z Howz you doinz :thumbupoz you want to join ourz gangz.We z haz fun an stuffz.We waz goinz to buildz a hideout but I fink wez lost the planz


Iz drawz a new planz Bro  but wez havez to do itz at your place coz I aint got a treez thingz :blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Cloudygirl said:


> Hey dudez. We iz in trouble tonightz.
> 
> First we ate our dinner super quick coz it woz yummy innit. Then sicked it back up a bit.
> 
> Then we waz running and knocked over mums china thingy. She shouldn't have putted it there anywayz. Then we climbed up the curtains. We thinked it woz pretty cool. Mum haz a sad though


Ello Cuz :laugh: Iz can climbz the wall clothez to:laugh: Louiez cant coz hez to fatz:laugh:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Dally Banjo said:


> Ello Cuz :laugh: Iz can climbz the wall clothez to:laugh: Louiez cant coz hez to fatz:laugh:


No Iz notz :glare: Iz cud if Iz wantz :glare: but Iz properz MC Iz got pantz & everthingz & you aintz rrr: :blink:

You seez what Iz haz to put up withz Bro :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

lymorelynn said:


> Yu izn't lettin my Rosie join teh gang iz u cuzzes? She iz way too badz!!
> I iz notz badz - Iz juzt a itteh bitteh kitteh. Can Iz be in ur gangz pleeze? Dat Mai Tai iz jutz meenz coz shez gotz moor babies comin. Den I'll has lotz of fun wiv littl unz to get in trublez ... er I meemz play wiv  Rosie


Yo Cuz  not more babypawz :scared: :arf: :arf: :arf: :blink: Iz dont thinkz we got enoughz pantz to go roundz :blink:


----------



## buffie

lymorelynn said:


> Yu izn't lettin my Rosie join teh gang iz u cuzzes? She iz way too badz!!
> I iz notz badz - Iz juzt a itteh bitteh kitteh. Can Iz be in ur gangz pleeze? Dat Mai Tai iz jutz meenz coz shez gotz moor babies comin. Den I'll has lotz of fun wiv littl unz to get in trublez ... er I meemz play wiv  Rosie


Yo Mai tai wez needz babypawz in our gangz.Whoz gonna do'z all the "stuffz"if we'z not got babypawz to do'z it 

Yo Rosie Sure you canz be in zi ganz but youz haz to be a good pawz and do what wez sayz  okayz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cuzezz  Iz alwayz tryingz to :arf: but Iz no goodz at itz :blink: the pensionerz are though :thumbup1: they canz do itz anywherez :thumbup1: mum woz realz happyz that time Scutterz did itz on the hole in the wallz place & itz went down the back of the wall warmerz :blink: :thumbup:
> 
> I noz Bro :glare: Iz thinkz that bang on the head she got off Tangoz :glare: knocking the clothez flattenerz off the thingz :blink: haznt helpd much eitherz Bro :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> Iz drawz a new planz Bro  but wez havez to do itz at your place coz I aint got a treez thingz :blink:


Yo Bro.My headz spinningz Iz lost the place.Therez to manyz babypawz,Couz's and stuff,Iz not keepinz upzAnd nowz you sayz wez haz a new planz and everything.Iz not sure if we can haz the hide out at my place Iz got red hairy things in my garden and they might want to be inz the gang Bro theyz smell :arf: I dont fink wez wantz them in ze gang


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro.My headz spinningz Iz lost the place.Therez to manyz babypawz,Couz's and stuff,Iz not keepinz upzAnd nowz you sayz wez haz a new planz and everything.Iz not sure if we can haz the hide out at my place Iz got red hairy things in my garden and they might want to be inz the gang Bro theyz smell :arf: I dont fink wez wantz them in ze gang


Okz Bro :blink: wez got enoughz red smelly hairy thingz here all readyz :glare::blink: Iz try & findz the old planz :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> No Iz notz :glare: Iz cud if Iz wantz :glare: but Iz properz MC Iz got pantz & everthingz & you aintz rrr: :blink:
> 
> You seez what Iz haz to put up withz Bro :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink:


Tangoz thatz not very nice,If youz wantz to be inz our gang youz shouldnt speak to your Bro like zat


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Okz Bro :blink: wez got enoughz red smelly hairy thingz here all readyz :glare::blink: Iz try & findz the old planz :thumbup:


Good one Bro :thumbup:Iz surez the old planz cant be farz away


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Good one Bro :thumbup:Iz surez the old planz cant be farz away


You have'ntz met my mum Bro :blink: Iz keepz puttingz my meecez in a safe placez & she keepz fishingz them back outz :blink: & then that Tangoz :glare: getz themz :incazzato: :blink: Iz lookz for itz laterz Bro :blink: Iz got to go & eatz again :thumbup: & see if Dilbert haz come homez yet :blink: mum found sidz this morning :blink: she stood on himz :cryin: shes been realy happyz all dayz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> You have'ntz met my mum Bro :blink: Iz keepz puttingz my meecez in a safe placez & she keepz fishingz them back outz :blink: & then that Tangoz :glare: getz themz :incazzato: :blink: Iz lookz for itz laterz Bro :blink: Iz got to go & eatz again :thumbup: & see if Dilbert haz come homez yet :blink: mum found sidz this morning :blink: she stood on himz :cryin: shes been realy happyz all dayz :blink:


Iz haz the same problemz Bro.All mumz must be the samez.Iz alwayz putz my meecez an stuff safez an she digz them all out again and putz them in a box.Whatz that all about Bro I hopez you findz Dilbertz Bro wez already lost Gilbert,Prudence and Emilyz :cryin:Oh Bro Poor Sidz :cryin:


----------



## missye87

I is babypawz too! Momma weighed me yesterday as I turned 18 weekz oldz, I is big heavyz boy momma sayz!
I havez not missed my bro yetz, momma tooked him to da vetz as he nommed something stoopid she sayz! Last nightz I sle eps on my backz doing da flopz so my bellyz is availabez for rubz!! I has been playingz aaaaall morningz, benji has enoughs toyz so is not needz his bro yetz!


----------



## Dally Banjo

missye87 said:


> I is babypawz too! Momma weighed me yesterday as I turned 18 weekz oldz, I is big heavyz boy momma sayz!
> I havez not missed my bro yetz, momma tooked him to da vetz as he nommed something stoopid she sayz! Last nightz I sle eps on my backz doing da flopz so my bellyz is availabez for rubz!! I has been playingz aaaaall morningz, benji has enoughs toyz so is not needz his bro yetz!


Yo Cuz  I hopez your Bro is ok at the greenmanz place :blink: Iz likez it therez they givez me big hugz & everythingz  Banjospotz likez it so much he goez swimmingz there everyweek :blink: Iz likez swimmingz to :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

missye87 said:


> I is babypawz too! Momma weighed me yesterday as I turned 18 weekz oldz, I is big heavyz boy momma sayz!
> I havez not missed my bro yetz, momma tooked him to da vetz as he nommed something stoopid she sayz! Last nightz I sle eps on my backz doing da flopz so my bellyz is availabez for rubz!! I has been playingz aaaaall morningz, benji has enoughs toyz so is not needz his bro yetz!


Iz hopez your Broz ok tooz I dont likez the greenmanz :nonod:Hez putz fingz up youz poop shutez and jaggyz inz neckz:cryin::cryin:



Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cuz  I hopez your Bro is ok at the greenmanz place :blink: Iz likez it therez they givez me big hugz & everythingz  Banjospotz likez it so much he goez swimmingz there everyweek :blink: Iz likez swimmingz to :sneaky2:


Bro iz youz pantz on firez yet :w00t: Haz youz forgottedz what the greenmanz doez with jaggy fingz and the poopshutez


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Iz hopez your Broz ok tooz I dont likez the greenmanz :nonod:Hez putz fingz up youz poop shutez and jaggyz inz neckz:cryin::cryin:
> 
> Bro iz youz pantz on firez yet :w00t: Haz youz forgottedz what the greenmanz doez with jaggy fingz and the poopshutez


:001_huh: :yikes: oh yea Bro :blink: Iz forgotz about the poopshootz thingz :yikes: :blink: :blink: Iz only had one breakfast today :blink: so far :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_huh: :yikes: oh yea Bro :blink: Iz forgotz about the poopshootz thingz :yikes: :blink: :blink: Iz only had one breakfast today :blink: so far :sneaky2:


I thoughtz so Bro :001_rolleyes: How manyz breakfastz do youz normally haz Bro  Iz only haz one Iz wez meant to haz more than just one Bro :001_unsure:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> I thoughtz so Bro :001_rolleyes: How manyz breakfastz do youz normally haz Bro  Iz only haz one Iz wez meant to haz more than just one Bro :001_unsure:


Just one Bro :001_huh: how's you gonna keep being MC with just one :blink: :blink: :blink: I haz mine, then I haz Tangoz :sneaky2: then see whatz in the pensionerz dishez :arf: then go & bash my dish for lunch


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Just one Bro :001_huh: how's you gonna keep being MC with just one :blink: :blink: :blink: I haz mine, then I haz Tangoz :sneaky2: then see whatz in the pensionerz dishez :arf: then go & bash my dish for lunch


But Bro :blink::blink:Iz no got no babypawz breakfastz or anyfingz to stealz :cryin::cryin: Duz that meanz mez not gonna be a MC Bro :cryin::cryin:


----------



## missye87

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cuz  I hopez your Bro is ok at the greenmanz place :blink: Iz likez it therez they givez me big hugz & everythingz  Banjospotz likez it so much he goez swimmingz there everyweek :blink: Iz likez swimmingz to :sneaky2:


Your momma doesn't let you goez swimmingz?  My momma gotz me a water fountainz so I is usez that for bathz!  Me and Stormz also likez to keep momma company when she has bathz. Stormz is doing finez according to momma, she is speakz to vetz this morning!


----------



## Cloudygirl

apparantly only miaowing once thenz pooing on the carpetz iz not good form. I iz in biiiigggg troubles tonightz :blush2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Cloudygirl said:


> apparantly only miaowing once thenz pooing on the carpetz iz not good form. I iz in biiiigggg troubles tonightz :blush2:


Yo Cuz  accidentz happenz :blink: itz no your faultz :blink: your bawldtwolegz should havez put your loo where you wantz itz :blink:


----------



## Cloudygirl

thatz what I saidz and I waited to wee until I got letz out. She shouldn'tz be on that mobile phony thingy she should pay more attentions to mah needz. But she's still cross wid meh


----------



## Dante

Finullyz! Sum bro'z that speek like mez! Ever since I gotz to thiz place yezterdayz all these long legged hoomin fingz haz just spoken to mez in well.. hoomin language. 

Excooz my rewdnezz, I shood introduze myselfs - I is Eowyn, buts I cantz sez thatz properliez so I preferz Wynnie  

I gotz to this place yezterdayz like I saidz.. And can yoo beliefs, therez 3 moor floofy fingz here like mez!  I dun like dem so muchez atz teh momentz, so'z I putz on mai bigz scaree GRRZ :cursing: face and den dey all runz awayz.. Teehee :devil:

Nais to meetz yoo allz - Missez long legz iz comingz, better runz!!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Cloudygirl said:


> thatz what I saidz and I waited to wee until I got letz out. She shouldn'tz be on that mobile phony thingy she should pay more attentions to mah needz. But she's still cross wid meh


Do youz want mez to send the Spotz round Cuz :sneaky2:



Dante said:


> Finullyz! Sum bro'z that speek like mez! Ever since I gotz to thiz place yezterdayz all these long legged hoomin fingz haz just spoken to mez in well.. hoomin language.
> 
> Excooz my rewdnezz, I shood introduze myselfs - I is Eowyn, buts I cantz sez thatz properliez so I preferz Wynnie
> 
> I gotz to this place yezterdayz like I saidz.. And can yoo beliefs, therez 3 moor floofy fingz here like mez!  I dun like dem so muchez atz teh momentz, so'z I putz on mai bigz scaree GRRZ :cursing: face and den dey all runz awayz.. Teehee :devil:
> 
> Nais to meetz yoo allz - Missez long legz iz comingz, better runz!!


Yo Cuz  You haz to show themz whoz bozz straight awayz :blink: or you endz up withz a Tangoz :glare: he woz illz & everythingz last weekz :huh: & noz Iz got hiz lergiez :w00t: Iz beenz aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhccchhhooooooooooooooooooingz & everythingz :blink: :blink: :cryin::cryin::cryin: he hadz to be poisoned everydayz :yikes: :001_unsure: so Iz not beingz that poorlysickz :blink: Iz hardez than himz anywayz


----------



## buffie

*Yo Bro and cuz's an fingz * Howz youz all doinz :thumbsup: Bro doz we havez lotz morez cuz'z Iz some of youz new cuz'z babypawz cuz'z :arf:Iz got nuff babypawz cuz's dont knowz if wez needz more What d'ya fink Bro Do wez haz room for more babypawz like that red fing what startedz all your aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhccccccchhhooooo ingz


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> *Yo Bro and cuz's an fingz * Howz youz all doinz :thumbsup: Bro doz we havez lotz morez cuz'z Iz some of youz new cuz'z babypawz cuz'z :arf:Iz got nuff babypawz cuz's dont knowz if wez needz more What d'ya fink Bro Do wez haz room for more babypawz like that red fing what startedz all your aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhccccccchhhooooo ingz


Yo Bro  wherez you beenz :blink: I dont noz if we haz enoughz spare pantz to go roundz :blink: I just had minez donez though :incazzato: :blink: they keepz checkingz themz for more Sidz :blink: & me beingz illz & everythingz :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink::blink:

Ewwwww you shouldz seez the :arf: comeingz out of Tangoz noze :huh: :arf: hez better notz give me thatz to :scared: :glare: Simbaz sez if he loosez anymore sleepz coz of himz therez gonna be botherz hmy:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  wherez you beenz :blink: I dont noz if we haz enoughz spare pantz to go roundz :blink: I just had minez donez though :incazzato: :blink: they keepz checkingz themz for more Sidz :blink: & me beingz illz & everythingz :cryin::cryin::cryin::blink::blink:
> 
> Ewwwww you shouldz seez the :arf: comeingz out of Tangoz noze :huh: :arf: hez better notz give me thatz to :scared: :glare: Simbaz sez if he loosez anymore sleepz coz of himz therez gonna be botherz hmy:


Yo Bro Iz couldz asks Pheobe if wez can havez some of her spare pantz.Theyz would be red pantz tho Bro what d'ya fink.Shez got big pantz Bro :thumbsup:But Iz no gonna go getz them though Iz no want to see the :arf: comin'z out of Tango z noze.It soundz well:arf:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Iz couldz asks Pheobe if wez can havez some of her spare pantz.Theyz would be red pantz tho Bro what d'ya fink.Shez got big pantz Bro :thumbsup:But Iz no gonna go getz them though Iz no want to see the :arf: comin'z out of Tango z noze.It soundz well:arf:


I dontz no Bro :blink: maybez I could send Tangoz :glare: to your placez & he can go ask herz :sneaky2:

Iz held up in the water roomz Bro :blink: he cant spray me withz the :arf: here  Iz thinkz he should goez back & see the greenmanz anywayz Singing: & have the poopshootz thingz againz to make surez hez okz :sneaky2: Iz not goingz though :blink: Iz got stuffz to doz :blink: I thinkz :blink: :blink: oh yez eatz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I dontz no Bro :blink: maybez I could send Tangoz :glare: to your placez & he can go ask herz :sneaky2:
> 
> Iz held up in the water roomz Bro :blink: he cant spray me withz the :arf: here  Iz thinkz he should goez back & see the greenmanz anywayz Singing: & have the poopshootz thingz againz to make surez hez okz :sneaky2: Iz not goingz though :blink: Iz got stuffz to doz :blink: I thinkz :blink: :blink: oh yez eatz


Okayz Bro I finkz Tangoz can go ask Pheobe for some of herz pantz:sneaky2: Iz no sure shez one of uz Bro :scared Shez scareyz:yikes:I finkz your right Bro :thumbsup: Tango should go seez the greenmanz again.I fink he needz the poopshootz fing,jaggy neck and every fingz  Just to be surez :sneaky2: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Okayz Bro I finkz Tangoz can go ask Pheobe for some of herz pantz:sneaky2: Iz no sure shez one of uz Bro :scared Shez scareyz:yikes:I finkz your right Bro :thumbsup: Tango should go seez the greenmanz again.I fink he needz the poopshootz fing,jaggy neck and every fingz  Just to be surez :sneaky2: :smilewinkgrin:


I thinkz we noz best Bro  Iz go tellz himz itz for hiz own good :sneaky2: coz we dont wantz him gettinz a sore nosez az well Singing:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :blink: :blink: scuze mez Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I thinkz we noz best Bro  Iz go tellz himz itz for hiz own good :sneaky2: coz we dont wantz him gettinz a sore nosez az well Singing:
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :blink: :blink: scuze mez Bro :blink:


Sheesh Bro :yikes: Thatz some piece of noze noize :scared: I finkz maybez you needz the green manz too Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

:yikes: what u talkingz about Bro :huh: :hand: my noze is ok you noze :blink: it soundz bad coz Iz in the waterz holderz :blink: Iz not goingz to the greenmanz everz againz :glare: :blink: & anywayz if youz thinkz that woz bad you should herez Tangoz :scared: Hollyspotz went & washed hiz face last timez :huh: :arf: :arf: :arf: she betterz notz come nearz me now :arf: you should haz seenz him afterz though Bro :lol: hez woz all spikeyz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :yikes: what u talkingz about Bro :huh: :hand: my noze is ok you noze :blink: it soundz bad coz Iz in the waterz holderz :blink: Iz not goingz to the greenmanz everz againz :glare: :blink: & anywayz if youz thinkz that woz bad you should herez Tangoz :scared: Hollyspotz went & washed hiz face last timez :huh: :arf: :arf: :arf: she betterz notz come nearz me now :arf: you should haz seenz him afterz though Bro :lol: hez woz all spikeyz :sneaky2:


Soz Bro hmy: Iz waz worriedz thaz you waz maybez catchingz the "Snot noze" :arf: and Iz didnt wantz you gettingz the hot stuffz an everyfingz and maybez not ablez to eatz your teaz an stuff Iz no say nuffinz again aboutz greenman Bro :nonod: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Hellllllooooooooooooz canz Iz comez and joinz your groupz ??? Imz a new furryz for my hooomanz but she keepz tellingz me off for playing toz hardz withz the furriesz that my hoomanz look after just coz theyz dumb babiesz grrrrr. My hoomanz calls me Uggers butz I preferz it when mommy callz me bugz

My mommy keepz touchingz my baddie nosez she sayz I have to sit still soz she can cleanz it :cursing: just cos itz a little different to normal nosez :cursing:

Oops Mommyz coming back shez going to lift me u.....


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Hellllllooooooooooooz canz Iz comez and joinz your groupz ??? Imz a new furryz for my hooomanz but she keepz tellingz me off for playing toz hardz withz the furriesz that my hoomanz look after just coz theyz dumb babiesz grrrrr. My hoomanz calls me Uggers butz I preferz it when mommy callz me bugz
> 
> My mommy keepz touchingz my baddie nosez she sayz I have to sit still soz she can cleanz it :cursing: just cos itz a little different to normal nosez :cursing:
> 
> Oops Mommyz coming back shez going to lift me u.....


Yo Cuz  Did Tangoz :glare: give you a sorez noze toz :blink: Iz bash himz for youz laterz :sneaky2:


----------



## missye87

Hellooooooooooooooooooz kittez! Benji is back! Mommy say I iz sickz, I don't believez her. I iz eatz and playz LOTZ but mommy still seemz bit upsetz. I givez her the honourz to getz Benji-snugs last night to makez her feelz better.

Yesterdayz I iz knock mirrorz over and it landedz on our foodzbowl, so we went to kitchen and eated some tingz that Mommy obviouzly lefted out for uz, called pastaz. NOMNOM. I have just hadz some of Mommyz nonange juz. VERY nommy. Now I iz gotta go beforez Mommy catchez me on herez and it's time for me to EATZ


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro Cuz'z and helloooooooooooo new cuz Uggerz  welcomez to ourz gangz.I fink youz a babypawz :001_unsure: so you needz to know zat there iz rulez for babypawz zat they duznt annoy uz big pawz okz :glare: Yo cuz Benji haz you got zis snot noze stuff that Tango hadz :arf:Iz no wantin itz


----------



## Dally Banjo

missye87 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooz kittez! Benji is back! Mommy say I iz sickz, I don't believez her. I iz eatz and playz LOTZ but mommy still seemz bit upsetz. I givez her the honourz to getz Benji-snugs last night to makez her feelz better.
> 
> Yesterdayz I iz knock mirrorz over and it landedz on our foodzbowl, so we went to kitchen and eated some tingz that Mommy obviouzly lefted out for uz, called pastaz. NOMNOM. I have just hadz some of Mommyz nonange juz. VERY nommy. Now I iz gotta go beforez Mommy catchez me on herez and it's time for me to EATZ


You sickz to Cuz :w00t: Iz thinkz that Tangoz :glare: will haz to be depantz out of the gangz :blink: hez a lizbilitiez & everythingz :blink:



buffie said:


> Yo Bro Cuz'z and helloooooooooooo new cuz Uggerz  welcomez to ourz gangz.I fink youz a babypawz :001_unsure: so you needz to know zat there iz rulez for babypawz zat they duznt annoy uz big pawz okz :glare: Yo cuz Benji haz you got zis snot noze stuff that Tango hadz :arf:Iz no wantin itz


Iz thinkz we needz rulez Bro :blink: :blink: Iz thinkz aboutz itz after my next breakfastz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> You sickz to Cuz :w00t: Iz thinkz that Tangoz :glare: will haz to be depantz out of the gangz :blink: hez a lizbilitiez & everythingz :blink:
> 
> Iz thinkz we needz rulez Bro :blink: :blink: Iz thinkz aboutz itz after my next breakfastz


We needz the conflabz fing Bro,get some roolz in place to keepz the babypawz out of ourz furz :smilewinkgrin:Therez too manyz of ze little squirtz Bro


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Helloooz againz coz's nooooo I notz sick iz got a funnyz noze waz bornzee like it. I finkz I look beautifulz but mommy hooman called me Uggerz :crying:

Iz prooomize not to annoyz you big furriezz my big furrie keepz me inline. 

Iz waz beating my woof woof sis up toooodayz tho hee hee hee.

oopzzzeee better get goingz before my moommy seez she wasnt happy last night that I waz on zee keyboard


----------



## missye87

buffie said:


> Yo Bro Cuz'z and helloooooooooooo new cuz Uggerz  welcomez to ourz gangz.I fink youz a babypawz :001_unsure: so you needz to know zat there iz rulez for babypawz zat they duznt annoy uz big pawz okz :glare: Yo cuz Benji haz you got zis snot noze stuff that Tango hadz :arf:Iz no wantin itz


Yes me tinkz itz the snotz like Tangoez! Promizez I won't sneezez on youz! 
Mommy keepz sayingz I should be sick but I iz havingz too much funz playing with big bro Stormz!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuz'zzzz  :blink: whatz happeningz with the babypawz :arf: rulez Bro :blink: haz you sorted itz yetz :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuz'zzzz  :blink: whatz happeningz with the babypawz :arf: rulez Bro :blink: haz you sorted itz yetz :blink: :blink:


*Yo Bro.....* Iz dont knowz whatz happenin' Iz no beenz doin' any finking Bro.Iz suppose we needz a plan wherez we can keepz them underz control.They haz been gettinz a bit :crazy::crazy::devil::yikes:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> *Yo Bro.....* Iz dont knowz whatz happenin' Iz no beenz doin' any finking Bro.Iz suppose we needz a plan wherez we can keepz them underz control.They haz been gettinz a bit :crazy::crazy::devil::yikes:


I knowz Bro :blink: Iz thinkz itz that Tangoz :glare: tryingz to make botherz & everythings :blink: Iz been haveingz enough botherz with the bawldytwolegz :blink: everytimez I went to the loo the lid woz pulled offz :huh: & they woz wavingz a dish aroundz hmy: thenz the lidz woz put back onz :huh: & they did the dance :blink: then todayz they were doingz somethingz withz thiz long thingz :huh: & then doingz the dance againz coz I wasnt doingz it proper :blink: then Tangoz :glare: ran offz withz the longz thingz just as I was doingz it rightz :blink: & he scared the spotz so theyz had to see whatz happeningz :blink: I thinkz they needz to see the greenmanz Bro :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I knowz Bro :blink: Iz thinkz itz that Tangoz :glare: tryingz to make botherz & everythings :blink: Iz been haveingz enough botherz with the bawldytwolegz :blink: everytimez I went to the loo the lid woz pulled offz :huh: & they woz wavingz a dish aroundz hmy: thenz the lidz woz put back onz :huh: & they did the dance :blink: then todayz they were doingz somethingz withz thiz long thingz :huh: & then doingz the dance againz coz I wasnt doingz it proper :blink: then Tangoz :glare: ran offz withz the longz thingz just as I was doingz it rightz :blink: & he scared the spotz so theyz had to see whatz happeningz :blink: I thinkz they needz to see the greenmanz Bro :blink: :blink:


:huh::huh:Bro iz you okayz .You sound all :crazy:And everything  You haz been having a bad timez  Your baldytwolegz sound real :crazy::crazy:What waz they upz to with the long thingz soundz like they do needz the greenman bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> :huh::huh:Bro iz you okayz .You sound all :crazy:And everything  You haz been having a bad timez  Your baldytwolegz sound real :crazy::crazy:What waz they upz to with the long thingz soundz like they do needz the greenman bro


I dont knowz Bro :blink: but they got Tangoz :glare: & Simbaz to :blink: Scutter is hideingz on the clothez box in the quilt monsterz room :blink: & Pepsiz took a chunk out ofz mumz hand :blink: so itz gonez now :huh: it woz quite goodz for chasingz though :sneaky2: & Iz thoughz it would be goodz for seeingz if babypawz :arf: woz big enoughz to be in the gangz & stuffz :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> I dont knowz Bro :blink: but they got Tangoz :glare: & Simbaz to :blink: Scutter is hideingz on the clothez box in the quilt monsterz room :blink: & Pepsiz took a chunk out ofz mumz hand :blink: so itz gonez now :huh: it woz quite goodz for chasingz though :sneaky2: & Iz thoughz it would be goodz for seeingz if babypawz :arf: woz big enoughz to be in the gangz & stuffz :blink:


I knowz now Bro  Iz been chased wiff the same thing .They waz tryingz to put it on me Bro On my backz on my toes and my nose and every thing Bro but I jumed up on to the clothes box and they couldnt reach :sneaky2:Wonder what it iz all about bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> I knowz now Bro  Iz been chased wiff the same thing .They waz tryingz to put it on me Bro On my backz on my toes and my nose and every thing Bro but I jumed up on to the clothes box and they couldnt reach :sneaky2:Wonder what it iz all about bro


:scared: I dont knowz Bro :blink: maybez they been watching to muchz of the :crazy: box :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: I dont knowz Bro :blink: maybez they been watching to muchz of the :crazy: box :blink:


Mornin' Bro :thumbup::thumbup: Iz got it Bro :yesnod::biggrin5: Iz been chasingz a Hooooj spider :sneaky2:and Iz got it :thumbsup:.Mum trried to get it but Iz waz fasterz Bro and Iz eated it :smilewinkgrin:I tried to make it play Bro,but it just lay there when I gave it a push:confused1:I'll need to go see if therez any more :sneaky2:
_Ello Tango howz my favourite lickle nephew :arf: Hope youz haz been behavingz _


----------



## missye87

Hellooooooooz oldypawz! 

I eatzed a hoooooj spider two dayz agoz too! I foundz it coming out of the holez in the big whitez playareaz where da waterz comez from. I nommed itz and mommy was likez "eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekzzzzzzzzzzzzz" as she not likez spiderz. She nowz complainz that I sitz in there most of the timez, but I'm just waitingz for more of themz to come!

Mommy givez me thiz horrible stuffz every morning, she getz it from the cold food placez and squirtz in my mouthz. I only letz her getz away with it coz I getz treatz afterz, but coz itz coldz it makez me shiverz!

Big bro Stormz waz stoopid yesterdayz, he opened the specialz place where nommy treatz are hiddenz, took a bag of thoze nommy sandwich treatz mommy gets off internetz and atez the WHOLE thingz, I only gotz one! But az he is soooo greedyz he atez too much and left pilez on floor for mommy, I countedz them and there were 5 BIGZ pilez, VERY funnyz!


----------



## frizzy67

yo Louie cuz 
Happy Birfday yooz 2 now hopz uz not too big 4 ya sox now xx


----------



## welshjet

FINALLY! She who thinks she must be obeyed has left pf logged in, lilly said she lurves your pic.

Ive heard that as well, not sure what its like though as its mine and lilly's first christmas in the house, but i think i heard them talking about putting it up in stages and canna ya believe it they want to put it in front of my windowsil - as if, we'll see who wins that battle.

Have a fab day buddie

Jet & lilly x



Dally Banjo said:


> Hey Bro Ive heard the baldytwolegs talking & that tree thing on the landing is coming down :thumbup: cant wait to get up to the top of the house again & play with all the spiders & get mucky :sneaky2:
> 
> What you on with
> 
> Ive been terrorising the spots :crazy: boy was mum pleased when Holly gave her a dead leg coz I was chasing her :lol: then I helped with the dishes :thumbup: mum was dead happy with me using my tail to do them :001_cool:


----------



## welshjet

"Jet you silly billy, if your gonna go on line, get your quotes the right way"

Happy birfthday louie,

Love Lilly xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezz  Iz been on the wrong channel :blink: to many baldytwolegz on the other sidez :glare: :blink: Iz did'nt haz a birthdayz partyz :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: coz we woz havingz a mergency :huh: well Banjospotz woz hez all puffed upz :yikes: & mum sez we are moveingz house :huh: :blink: :blink: wez are gonna livez at the greenmanz house :blink: to savez on tripz or sometz :blink:

Iz haz to have a partyz with Tangoz :arf: on his birthdayz :incazzato: :blink: :blink: Iz be playing hidez, sneekz & bash with himz today :sneaky2: :aureola: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Hey broz and siz Bugz here my hooman keeps bringinz more furries into the house and expectz me to just take it lying down. 

The big twoz keep hissing and growling at me and all I wantz to do is play :crying: THEN she bought 4 tiny onez in and its no fair there food smellz lovelyyyyyy and I think its only right I should taste it to make sure its safe for the babies but my hooman keeps shooing me away I mean really!?!?! How dare she!!! 

I suppose I will have to put up with stealing my big sisters food all the time!! I am deffo the boss around here!! 

So can anyone give me any ideas as to what I can do to stop the furries coming in and taking over?!??! Or atleast making them play with me I mean really whats the good of furries if they dont want to play?!?! Playing is THE best!!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Hey broz and siz Bugz here my hooman keeps bringinz more furries into the house and expectz me to just take it lying down.
> 
> The big twoz keep hissing and growling at me and all I wantz to do is play :crying: THEN she bought 4 tiny onez in and its no fair there food smellz lovelyyyyyy and I think its only right I should taste it to make sure its safe for the babies but my hooman keeps shooing me away I mean really!?!?! How dare she!!!
> 
> I suppose I will have to put up with stealing my big sisters food all the time!! I am deffo the boss around here!!
> 
> So can anyone give me any ideas as to what I can do to stop the furries coming in and taking over?!??! Or atleast making them play with me I mean really whats the good of furries if they dont want to play?!?! Playing is THE best!!


Yo Cuz  youz a gonna haz to put your paw downz :blink: I dontz take no messingz off Tangoz :arf: :


----------



## buffie

*Yo..Bro..and Couzi's*....Howz youz all doin' :thumbup:We'z no hadz the big conflabby'z for agez .Who'z all got these babypawz 's fingz :arf:,seemz to me therez more of them 'orrible fingz among us'z :scared:I'z no gotz any an' Iz no wantin any :arf:Theyz causez bovver an gets us big pawz in all kindz a trouble


----------



## sarahdisco

Evnin doodz tiz Hercules. Needs ur helpz. 

Tiz big sis Spartacuz birfdayz on Munday. Mummybaldylegz sed we can't has party coz house is bombsite wiz puddytat toyz.  I sed dat two is especially important birfdayz and dad should take day off and stays at home but mum sed no 

Needs a plan for superrific partyz coz Spartacuz helpded me wen I woz attacked by evil sox. 

Who gotz escapes and party planz?


----------



## buffie

*Yo couz...Hercules* Course we needz a partyz for Spartacus'z birfday  Sheesh! wadz that baldytwolegs finkin' bout  I finkz we haz a problemz though  we needz Louie'z brainz for the planz and everythingz,an I fink he'z buzy,buzy with iz lil bro Tango'z :arf: birfday


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzz  

Are wez going out to do trick orz tuna :blink: mum sez Iz can takez Tangoz :arf: with mez :sneaky2: Singing: :aureola: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezzz
> 
> Are wez going out to do trick orz tuna :blink: mum sez Iz can takez Tangoz :arf: with mez :sneaky2: Singing: :aureola: :blink:


Yo Bro We'z needz to hurryz up if wez goin' door bashin' :sneaky2:Itz gettin late :w00toz we need to take zat Tango :arf:He'z just a noosanz Whatz we goin dressed up as :001_unsure:


----------



## missye87

Yo bruvz...

M feelingz bit woozy. My legz isn't doing what I wantz them to. Mummy sez I hadz snipz today. All I knoew iz I iz not feeling tiptopz. 

Storm, my big bro, sniffedz me and sed he had the samez a couple of monthz ago and I'll be finez, I'm not so surez. I need to go for a snooze now, feeling very tiredz....


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro We'z needz to hurryz up if wez goin' door bashin' :sneaky2:Itz gettin late :w00toz we need to take zat Tango :arf:He'z just a noosanz Whatz we goin dressed up as :001_unsure:


Iz dont noz Bro :blink: but Iz thinkingz we can looze Tangoz :arf: somewherez :sneaky2: thenz we can hyjackz hiz patyz tomorowz :blink: maybez we couldz use the quilt monsterz clothez :blink:



missye87 said:


> Yo bruvz...
> 
> M feelingz bit woozy. My legz isn't doing what I wantz them to. Mummy sez I hadz snipz today. All I knoew iz I iz not feeling tiptopz.
> 
> Storm, my big bro, sniffedz me and sed he had the samez a couple of monthz ago and I'll be finez, I'm not so surez. I need to go for a snooze now, feeling very tiredz....


:scared: haz you been to the greenzmanz Cuz :blink:


----------



## buffie

missye87 said:


> Yo bruvz...
> 
> M feelingz bit woozy. My legz isn't doing what I wantz them to. Mummy sez I hadz snipz today. All I knoew iz I iz not feeling tiptopz.
> 
> Storm, my big bro, sniffedz me and sed he had the samez a couple of monthz ago and I'll be finez, I'm not so surez. I need to go for a snooze now, feeling very tiredz....


Yo Cuz,I'z hadz that snippy fing :arf:but I'z big brave pawz an Iz waz finez,I fink youz a big brave pawz too.Iz dont know whatz they do az i waz havin' a nap at zi time :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Cuz,I'z hadz that snippy fing :arf:but I'z big brave pawz an Iz waz finez,I fink youz a big brave pawz too.Iz dont know whatz they do az i waz havin' a nap at zi time :scared:


Iz had thatz done to :blink: Iz thinkz I didz :blink: I cant find anythingz in my pantz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz dont noz Bro :blink: but Iz thinkingz we can looze Tangoz :arf: somewherez :sneaky2: thenz we can hyjackz hiz patyz tomorowz :blink: maybez we couldz use the quilt monsterz clothez :blink:
> 
> :scared: haz you been to the greenzmanz Cuz :blink:


Iz likez the way you fink Bro :thumbup:Losingz Tango :arf:and hazing hiz party to ourselfz soundz a good planz :thumbup: What doz we do withz the quilt monsterz clothez Bro,doz we wearz 'emz :confused1:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Iz likez the way you fink Bro :thumbup:Losingz Tango :arf:and hazing hiz party to ourselfz soundz a good planz :thumbup: What doz we do withz the quilt monsterz clothez Bro,doz we wearz 'emz :confused1:


Iz dont noz Bro :blink: Iz just come up withz the planz :blink: I woz wearingz the hole in the wallz clothez yesterdayz :blink: but Iz got caught & there woz alot of danceingz goingz on :huh: :blink: :blink: Iz could getz that downz againz :sneaky2:

Wez needz sometingz to put all the tunaz in toz Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz dont noz Bro :blink: Iz just come up withz the planz :blink: I woz wearingz the hole in the wallz clothez yesterdayz :blink: but Iz got caught & there woz alot of danceingz goingz on :huh: :blink: :blink: Iz could getz that downz againz :sneaky2:
> 
> Wez needz sometingz to put all the tunaz in toz Bro :blink:


Iz got a big bag forz the tuna Bro It will stillz be in the tinz Bro If notz it will makez an awful mess'z.Iz waz wearingz the water roomz wall clothez today Bro an I got in zi botherz too,mumz are boringz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Helpz Bro :scared: :blink:

Iz stuck :blink:


----------



## buffie

*Yo Bro.....* Iz no very sure if Iz am brave enuffz to help youz :scared: :scared: :scared: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> *Yo Bro.....* Iz no very sure if Iz am brave enuffz to help youz :scared: :scared: :scared: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


:yikes: Youz cant leavez me here likez thiz Bro :blink: itz supper timez :blink: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :yikes: Youz cant leavez me here likez thiz Bro :blink: itz supper timez :blink: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink:


Yo Bro Iz been readingz all about how to be a bravez pawz but Bro Iz cant do it :nonod: :nonod: :cryin: :cryin:Iz too scaredz of the monster.Bro Iz you still in that fing,Bro talk to me .....Bro Iz you there...... Bro...... :cryin::cryin:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz outz Bro :blink: coz itz supper timez I woz a bit thin :blink:










Iz gonna get some :arf: Bro & thinkz about Tangoz :arf: party :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz outz Bro :blink: coz itz supper timez I woz a bit thin :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iz gonna get some :arf: Bro & thinkz about Tangoz :arf: party :sneaky2:


:001_unsure: How didz you get outz of that scary thing Bro Didz you bash'z it :thumbup::thumbupid'z you just slidez out Let me knowz the planz forz the party


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezz 

Iz readyz for Tangoz :arf: party :blink:










pass mez a drink while your there Bro :blink:










dont wantz all themz babypawz gettingz any ofz our stash :glare: but then againz :idea: :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Iz to buzy Bro Iz dancin' :thumbup::thumbup:









Get down and boogie Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Iz to buzy Bro Iz dancin' :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get down and boogie Bro


In a moz Bro Singing:


----------



## buffie

Yo Bro you still wantin'a drinkz,Iz got new supplies'z :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

What Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Bro :scared::scared: Haz you seenz the living roomz Itz fullz of matez Bro,I hopez theyz your matez coz Iz no knowz them :scared: :scared:


----------



## lymorelynn

buffie said:


> Iz to buzy Bro Iz dancin' :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get down and boogie Bro


Girls! I thought I told you weren't going to Tangos party! :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Bro :scared::scared: Haz you seenz the living roomz Itz fullz of matez Bro,I hopez theyz your matez coz Iz no knowz them :scared: :scared:


Theyz my matz Uncz :laugh: Iz thinkz Louiez iz in da fridge lookingz for some :arf: :laugh:


----------



## buffie

lymorelynn said:


> Girls! I thought I told you weren't going to Tangos party! :scared:


Well we'z here , Watch'a gunna do'z about itz


----------



## buffie

Bro'z finkz Iz going to go home Bro *hic*Iz no feelinz top notch Bro :arf:Iz needz to leavez my motor Bro iz that okay dokeyz wiff you.Iz not walkinz or talkinz straightz Bro I see'z you inz the morningz,maybez afternoonz Bro :arf:
Oh sorryz Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Bro'z finkz Iz going to go home Bro *hic*Iz no feelinz top notch Bro :arf:Iz needz to leavez my motor Bro iz that okay dokeyz wiff you.Iz not wakinz or talkinz straightz Bro I see'z you inz the morningz,maybez afternoonz Bro :arf:
> Oh sorryz Bro


You light weightz Bro :blink: Iz gonna go far a spin in your wheelz  :Yawn: ifz I can stay awakez :blink: Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cloudygirl

Bobs here we iz in trouble again bros 

I went to jumz on mum but slippt and nearly felz over so did this










mum was v cross and said a word I don't understand but I think it began with efff

Then she spillz our biscuits on dah floorz and wes only triedz to helpz her by eatingz them. But she gotz mad


----------



## Dally Banjo

Cloudygirl said:


> Bobs here we iz in trouble again bros
> 
> I went to jumz on mum but slippt and nearly felz over so did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum was v cross and said a word I don't understand but I think it began with efff
> 
> Then she spillz our biscuits on dah floorz and wes only triedz to helpz her by eatingz them. But she gotz mad


Yo Cuz  tiz not your faultz :blink: she should'nt haz moved :blink:


----------



## Cloudygirl

cheers coz

Also mums toez aren't micez? howz was I meant to knowz that ??!


----------



## buffie

Cloudygirl said:


> cheers coz
> 
> Also mums toez aren't micez? howz was I meant to knowz that ??!


Yo cuz dont worryz about itz,mumz dont stay angryz for long:smilewinkgrin: speshlyz if youz lookz all sadz  Workz every time :sneaky2: .Who sayz toes aint meecez  course they iz


----------



## flev

Yo cuz's, Timothy here. Somefing has gone wrong wiv the outside. It's wet and goin boom. I think my hooman has broked it becos she is cuddlin me lots an actin like I do wen I've done somefin wrong. Any ideas how I can get her to fix it?


----------



## buffie

flev said:


> Yo cuz's, Timothy here. Somefing has gone wrong wiv the outside. It's wet and goin boom. I think my hooman has broked it becos she is cuddlin me lots an actin like I do wen I've done somefin wrong. Any ideas how I can get her to fix it?


Yo cuz Timothy Howz ya doin' :thumbsup:Skyz iz boominz' here too cuz :scared:I finkz the god catz iz no happyz My mum sayz itz Guy fawkz an everthin' cuz,but Iz dont knowz about this Guy Fawkez dude :001_unsure:Howz he makin'z the sky all boominz Iz no scaredz though cuz Iz just likez underz the bed coz its cumfyz :sneaky2:


----------



## Cloudygirl

Yo Cuzzes Boo here. I've beenz runningz roundz all week and fireworsz don't scarez me Iz big boi but today the boominz madz me cuddlez mum a bit


----------



## buffie

Cloudygirl said:


> Yo Cuzzes Boo here. I've beenz runningz roundz all week and fireworsz don't scarez me Iz big boi but today the boominz madz me cuddlez mum a bit


Howz fings cuz Boo.Iz heard the baldytwolegs talkingz about lots of boomingz and everyfing gonna be happeninz tonight cuz :scared:Iz dont knowz what makez the sky all boomy,flashy and everyfing do ya finkz the big sky catz iz madz wiff us :scared:Iz no done nuffinz wrong :001_unsure: Iz dont fink


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz  Iz thinkz itz that day when the sky fallz in :blink: Iz no sure but mum woz doingz the dance last nightz aboutz the booomz :blink: Iz no botherd coz Iz : :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz  Iz thinkz itz that day when the sky fallz in :blink: Iz no sure but mum woz doingz the dance last nightz aboutz the booomz :blink: Iz no botherd coz Iz : :blink:


Yo Bro Iz no bothered either :hand: Iz   I think :001_unsure: 
Iz might just pullz my bedz underz the quilt monster just in case though Bro  :blink::blink:


----------



## flev

Yo cuz's its boomin' here again but I don fink the sky as fallen in yet. My stoopid hooman as dun somefin to my door so I cant get out an check.


----------



## Cloudygirl

flev said:


> Yo cuz's its boomin' here again but I don fink the sky as fallen in yet. My stoopid hooman as dun somefin to my door so I cant get out an check.


our hoomanz is outz thinz she has gonez to our nanz althoughz she'll b bac soon

Shez putz us in the loftz with loadz boxez to hidz in so wez happy.


----------



## buffie

flev said:


> Yo cuz's its boomin' here again but I don fink the sky as fallen in yet. My stoopid hooman as dun somefin to my door so I cant get out an check.





Cloudygirl said:


> our hoomanz is outz thinz she has gonez to our nanz althoughz she'll b bac soon
> 
> Shez putz us in the loftz with loadz boxez to hidz in so wez happy.


Yo cuz'zzzz's Iz hazin loadz a fun :thumbup: The skyz boomin and everything :scared: but Iz no finkz itz broke yet Iz dont knowz where to lookz first cuz's tiz all brightz an stuff Iz no seen my Bro Louie or my lickle nefu Tango Iz hopez theyz okayz :scared: :001_unsure::001_unsure:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo cuz'zzzz's Iz hazin loadz a fun :thumbup: The skyz boomin and everything :scared: but Iz no finkz itz broke yet Iz dont knowz where to lookz first cuz's tiz all brightz an stuff Iz no seen my Bro Louie or my lickle nefu Tango Iz hopez theyz okayz :scared: :001_unsure::001_unsure:


Yo Bro  We'z ok :blink: well Iz iz  that Tangoz :arf: haz been inz all sortz of troublez todayz :sneaky2: evenz dad was doing the dance :huh: Iz been :aureola: Singing: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  We'z ok :blink: well Iz iz  that Tangoz :arf: haz been inz all sortz of troublez todayz :sneaky2: evenz dad was doing the dance :huh: Iz been :aureola: Singing: :blink:


:thumbup::thumbup:Yo Bro  Iz glad to see youz iz okayz.Wherz you beenz  Whatz that Tango bin doinz Hez alwayz gettin in the troublez Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:Yo Bro  Iz glad to see youz iz okayz.Wherz you beenz  Whatz that Tango bin doinz Hez alwayz gettin in the troublez Bro


Iz been realz busy Bro :Yawn: :blink: Tangoz :arf: thinkz coz he'z a big paws now :huh: he canz jumpz on to thingz :blink: & hez crapz at it Bro :blink: therez been alsortz of bangz & crashez here Bro :blink: evenz Hollyspotz had to get upz befor :scared: shez not a happyz spotz  Iz keepinz out of itz Bro


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz been realz busy Bro :Yawn: :blink: Tangoz :arf: thinkz coz he'z a big paws now :huh: he canz jumpz on to thingz :blink: & hez crapz at it Bro :blink: therez been alsortz of bangz & crashez here Bro :blink: evenz Hollyspotz had to get upz befor :scared: shez not a happyz spotz  Iz keepinz out of itz Bro


I finkz itz time for that holiday Bro.We haz to get awayz from all this :crazy:,before we getz into the botherz too coz that Tango :arf: he doesnt care who he blamez as long as itz no him Bro.We could go to that Purrroo place what you waz talkinz about :thumbup:Haz you got a book fing Bro with your face in it :scared:It sayz where you come from and everyfing


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> I finkz itz time for that holiday Bro.We haz to get awayz from all this :crazy:,before we getz into the botherz too coz that Tango :arf: he doesnt care who he blamez as long as itz no him Bro.We could go to that Purrroo place what you waz talkinz about :thumbup:Haz you got a book fing Bro with your face in it :scared:It sayz where you come from and everyfing


Yea Bro :blink: Iz got itz off the greenzmanz :blink: if we go soonz then Iz wont haz to go back & see himz :sneaky2: are we goingz to take our own :arf: or eatz out Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yea Bro :blink: Iz got itz off the greenzmanz :blink: if we go soonz then Iz wont haz to go back & see himz :sneaky2: are we goingz to take our own :arf: or eatz out Bro :blink:


Yo Bro Iz packed the carz :thumbup:Iz found the book wiff my prettyz face and everyfing .Iz readyz :thumbup: where z we goin Bro :001_cool:Iz we goinz in the big birdie :scared:Iz no sure aboutz goin inz birdiez Bro.Iz finkz birdiez are meantz to go in us'z Bro :arf: :frown:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scared:


----------



## buffie

*Yo Bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Iz here *


Dally Banjo said:


> Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

its Tango :arf: Bro :blink: he'z been :arf: :arf: :arf: but he donez it inz the waterroomz :blink: in the big water holderz  but alsoz downz the sidez of itz  you should see mum dance :scared: Itz no fair Bro :blink: I wantz to be :arf:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> its Tango :arf: Bro :blink: he'z been :arf: :arf: :arf: but he donez it inz the waterroomz :blink: in the big water holderz  but alsoz downz the sidez of itz  you should see mum dance :scared: Itz no fair Bro :blink: I wantz to be :arf:


:thumbup:Yayyyyy way to go Tango :thumbup: Howz you no managed to bez :arf:yet Bro  Hez need to learnz though :sneaky2: if youz gonna bez :arf::arf: you wantz to makez the mess'z :thumbup:.Iz alwayz doez it somewhere goodz Bro :sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Iz been tryingz for agez Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: Iz wantz to do itz off the top ofz the big coldz thingz :blink: Scutterz did itz therez  mum woz well happyz :blink: Iz still thinkz Simbaz woz the best thoughz :blink: he did itz down the wallz warmer  it took mum agez to sortz that outz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz been tryingz for agez Bro :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :blink: Iz wantz to do itz off the top ofz the big coldz thingz :blink: Scutterz did itz therez  mum woz well happyz :blink: Iz still thinkz Simbaz woz the best thoughz :blink: he did itz down the wallz warmer  it took mum agez to sortz that outz :sneaky2:


Simbaz soundz well  Bro  Iz no managedz that yetz  I'z done it downz the side of the seat on the bumz holder tho Bro.Mumz did a dance like your mumz did that dayz :thumbup:Mumz are funny fingz Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro  :blink: wez gota get seriousa :blink: or wez never gonna getz on holidayz :blink: Iz got my bedz readyz :blink: it should fit inz the car :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  :blink: wez gota get seriousa :blink: or wez never gonna getz on holidayz :blink: Iz got my bedz readyz :blink: it should fit inz the car :blink:


Az waz wonderingz Bro iz we takingz the the posh "cat" carz or the little red'z one .Iz stuffed all the campingz gear in the little red onez,but Iz dont knowz if we'z goinz camping Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Az waz wonderingz Bro iz we takingz the the posh "cat" carz or the little red'z one .Iz stuffed all the campingz gear in the little red onez,but Iz dont knowz if we'z goinz camping Bro


Campingz Bro :thumbup: Iz likez thatz :blink: it will take me a bit to getz my pantz sorted :blink: you better have left some roomz in the wheelz for uz Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Campingz Bro :thumbup: Iz likez thatz :blink: it will take me a bit to getz my pantz sorted :blink: you better have left some roomz in the wheelz for uz Bro :blink:


:yikes::yikes::blushing:Iz dont knowz Bro :scared:,Howz much roomz doez we needz I forgot


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> :yikes::yikes::blushing:Iz dont knowz Bro :scared:,Howz much roomz doez we needz I forgot


Iz dont noz Bro :blink: but you aint left much :glare: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz dont noz Bro :blink: but you aint left much :glare: :blink:


Oops sorry Bro Iz was so buzy puttingz all the campingz stuff in that Iz forgt wez hadz to get in too  Iz sure we'll manage Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro whatz you been doingz :blink: Iz just seen a pic of your new haircutz :scared: :blink: did that Tangoz do it :glare: Iz give himz a bash for you anywayz :sneaky2: :blink:


----------



## Ingrid25

Heyz!
Can meez be in yourz club? 
Anywayz tonight mums is all like, 'No Leo you cant go out now' and im all like WHY AREN'T THESE HYPNO BLUE EYES TURINING ON! Then shez goezes out and leavez mee and I found a windows that she had triezed to cover upz coz i got outs it yesterday but it actually was open- then mum was all like 'no you cant go out Leo!' whenz she gots home Now its all covered and closed up. Stoopid badly two legses. 
Now I'm locked up in this stoopid houze again!
Pathetic aren't they?!


----------



## Cloudygirl

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro whatz you been doingz :blink: Iz just seen a pic of your new haircutz :scared: :blink: did that Tangoz do it :glare: Iz give himz a bash for you anywayz :sneaky2: :blink:


theyz probz was try getz himz to lookz likez a baldy two legz  

Mai bro Bobz iz in a stopz wiv meh but I dontz know whyz


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro whatz you been doingz :blink: Iz just seen a pic of your new haircutz :scared: :blink: did that Tangoz do it :glare: Iz give himz a bash for you anywayz :sneaky2: :blink:


*Yo Bro,Iz notz very happyz Bro :frown:*Iz hadz to go to seez the Green Manz andz I hadz a sleep,just for a minutez Bro, and somebodyz gave meez a hair cut :scared:.They put fings down in my tummyz an took picturez an'everything :cryin::cryin:Now he sayz Iz have to eatz a lot of :arf:foodz an Iz no allowed any "good stuff" Bro :cryin::cryin:


----------



## missye87

Yo yo cuzzez! Benji is back! 
I iz livingz in new placez now, loootz of spacez to runz around in. And STAIRZ that I canz run upz and downz I lovez it!! Me and Stomz prefers 4am so we can wakez mommy up by jumpingz on her heehee. There iz two resident kittez though, them is so smallz, aboutz a thirdz of my sizes, but is soooooo scaryz. Them iz both girlz and they hissez at me and Stormz if we iz get too close. Storm is very nicez to them and doesnt hissez back, just lies down, I iz run awayz back to my bedroom when they hissez. 

Uncle Peterz who we stayed with for little whilez gave mommy some doggyz bowlz which we preferz eatingz out of. Savez me from having to pick all foodz out of small bowl with pawz and pht it on floorz to eat. 

Oh oh and I'm a big kitteh nowz! 8th of March I iz turned 1 year oldz and I weighz just over 7 kgz now just like big broz Stormz. Yay mez!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ingrid25 said:


> Heyz!
> Can meez be in yourz club?
> Anywayz tonight mums is all like, 'No Leo you cant go out now' and im all like WHY AREN'T THESE HYPNO BLUE EYES TURINING ON! Then shez goezes out and leavez mee and I found a windows that she had triezed to cover upz coz i got outs it yesterday but it actually was open- then mum was all like 'no you cant go out Leo!' whenz she gots home Now its all covered and closed up. Stoopid badly two legses.
> Now I'm locked up in this stoopid houze again!
> Pathetic aren't they?!


Yo Cuz  You can bez in ourx gang ifz you can getz some MC pantz :blink: then youz can go outz when youz wantz 



Cloudygirl said:


> theyz probz was try getz himz to lookz likez a baldy two legz
> 
> Mai bro Bobz iz in a stopz wiv meh but I dontz know whyz


Yo Cuz  youz should sneekz up behindz Mai & go BOO!!!!! :sneaky2: workz every timez for mez :blink:



buffie said:


> *Yo Bro,Iz notz very happyz Bro :frown:*Iz hadz to go to seez the Green Manz andz I hadz a sleep,just for a minutez Bro, and somebodyz gave meez a hair cut :scared:.They put fings down in my tummyz an took picturez an'everything :cryin::cryin:Now he sayz Iz have to eatz a lot of :arf:foodz an Iz no allowed any "good stuff" Bro :cryin::cryin:


Yo Bro  theyz did whatz to you :yikes: Iz goz sortz them outz for youz Bro :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: afterz Iz had my supperz :blink: ifz the new :arf: is realyz bad Bro :blink: wez can feedz it to Tangoz :sneaky2:



missye87 said:


> Yo yo cuzzez! Benji is back!
> I iz livingz in new placez now, loootz of spacez to runz around in. And STAIRZ that I canz run upz and downz I lovez it!! Me and Stomz prefers 4am so we can wakez mommy up by jumpingz on her heehee. There iz two resident kittez though, them is so smallz, aboutz a thirdz of my sizes, but is soooooo scaryz. Them iz both girlz and they hissez at me and Stormz if we iz get too close. Storm is very nicez to them and doesnt hissez back, just lies down, I iz run awayz back to my bedroom when they hissez.
> 
> Uncle Peterz who we stayed with for little whilez gave mommy some doggyz bowlz which we preferz eatingz out of. Savez me from having to pick all foodz out of small bowl with pawz and pht it on floorz to eat.
> 
> Oh oh and I'm a big kitteh nowz! 8th of March I iz turned 1 year oldz and I weighz just over 7 kgz now just like big broz Stormz. Yay mez!!!


Yo Cuz  wherez you beenz :blink: Iz heard youz went walkaboutz without uz :scared: youz needz to be outz with the gangz Cuz itz like well dangerousez outz therez youz knowz :blink: You needz to tellz them girlz that youz MC Cuz  I dontz thinkz they talkz MC youz haz to teach themz how to do the walkz & everythingz :blink:


----------



## Treaclesmum

Heyo boyz and girlz, itz my first time on the blog but I's only just over 12 weeks old so be gentle wiv me!  My namez Pixie and I *am* a little pixie too..... I lovez my two new bruvvers Jumpy and Treacle, but somehow theyz not so keen on me when I wriggle and pounce on their tailz...  Me not sure why  Theyz got nice big long tailz, I's very impressed as mine is so small! But they not likey it when I grab'em... ah well, never mind..


----------



## Dally Banjo

Treaclesmum said:


> Heyo boyz and girlz, itz my first time on the blog but I's only just over 12 weeks old so be gentle wiv me!  My namez Pixie and I *am* a little pixie too..... I lovez my two new bruvvers Jumpy and Treacle, but somehow theyz not so keen on me when I wriggle and pounce on their tailz...  Me not sure why  Theyz got nice big long tailz, I's very impressed as mine is so small! But they not likey it when I grab'em... ah well, never mind..


Yo Cuz  Wez dont usuallyz let babypawz :arf: inz the gang :blink: Iz had loadz of botherz with that Tangoz :glare: you needz to get some pantz Cuz :blink: walkz the walkz & do the talkz Cuz :blink: thenz your new Broz will thinkz you  likez uz Cuz :blink: Iz check withz Meekoz to seez ifz you can be inz the gang Cuz :blink: shouldz be okayz ifz youz bringz realyz good foodz with youz :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cuz  Wez dont usuallyz let babypawz :arf: inz the gang :blink: Iz had loadz of botherz with that Tangoz :glare: you needz to get some pantz Cuz :blink: walkz the walkz & do the talkz Cuz :blink: thenz your new Broz will thinkz you  likez uz Cuz :blink: Iz check withz Meekoz to seez ifz you can be inz the gang Cuz :blink: shouldz be okayz ifz youz bringz realyz good foodz with youz :sneaky2:


*Yo Bro you wantz mez.Iz stillz feelinz a bit :arf: Bro.If youz askz mez Bro, wez no needz more baby Pawz :arf:,but ifz they haz the good foodz stash then maybez we makez the exsepshunz :sneaky2:*


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> *Yo Bro you wantz mez.Iz stillz feelinz a bit :arf: Bro.If youz askz mez Bro, wez no needz more baby Pawz :arf:,but ifz they haz the good foodz stash then maybez we makez the exsepshunz :sneaky2:*


Yo Bro  Ifz you still :arf: Bro youz needz somez KFCz Bro :blink: Iz getz Pixie to bringz some roundz for you :blink: unless youz wantz Mcdonaldz Bro :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro  Ifz you still :arf: Bro youz needz somez KFCz Bro :blink: Iz getz Pixie to bringz some roundz for you :blink: unless youz wantz Mcdonaldz Bro :blink:


Yo Bro KFCz'll do nicely ta'z  Iz feelz betterz already :ihih:


----------



## Treaclesmum

buffie said:


> Yo Bro KFCz'll do nicely ta'z  Iz feelz betterz already :ihih:


OKies I'll bwing KFCs round but not til I've finished nicking my bwuvvers' Felix OK? Food always tastez much nicer when eaten fwom one ov my bwuvver's bowls, instead ov mine..........


----------



## missye87

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Cuz  wherez you beenz :blink: Iz heard youz went walkaboutz without uz :scared: youz needz to be outz with the gangz Cuz itz like well dangerousez outz therez youz knowz :blink: You needz to tellz them girlz that youz MC Cuz  I dontz thinkz they talkz MC youz haz to teach themz how to do the walkz & everythingz :blink:


Yez waz scary! Don't fink I wantz to go walkiez again now, apart from ezcapingz in to back garden to,make slavez worry lolz!!

I is tryz to tell themz but they just hissez at meso I hissez backz, seems like tis the only fing theyz understandz!!


----------



## buffie

missye87 said:


> Yez waz scary! Don't fink I wantz to go walkiez again now, apart from ezcapingz in to back garden to,make slavez worry lolz!!
> 
> I is tryz to tell themz but they just hissez at meso I hissez backz, seems like tis the only fing theyz understandz!!


Yo cuz Benji ,Iz goodz to haz you back herez Hope you haznt bin goingz on your wanderz again  We'z no seez you forz a long timez


----------



## Dally Banjo

Bro!!!! Are your there Bro :blink: Iz a haveingz a situationz here :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

[/B]


Dally Banjo said:


> Bro!!!! Are your there Bro :blink: Iz a haveingz a situationz here :blink: :blink:


*Yo Bro......Whats happen'inz :scared:*


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> [/B]
> 
> *Yo Bro......Whats happen'inz :scared:*


Shez foundz Sidz Bro :blink: Iz hid himz real well & everythingz :blink: & therez talk ofz skizzers now :scared: :blink: :blink: :crazy: Iz think Tangoz grassed mez up :skep:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Shez foundz Sidz Bro :blink: Iz hid himz real well & everythingz :blink: & therez talk ofz skizzers now :scared: :blink: :blink: :crazy: Iz think Tangoz grassed mez up :skep:


Oh Bro not Sidz :w00t: How'dz she findz him :cryin::cryin: Iz come and sortz outz that leetle nephewz Tango'z,Whatz wiff the skizzers Bro :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Oh Bro not Sidz :w00t: How'dz she findz him :cryin::cryin: Iz come and sortz outz that leetle nephewz Tango'z,Whatz wiff the skizzers Bro :scared:


:yikes: Bro :blink: da skizzerz :scared: she just chopedz Sidz offz withz a geet loadz of my pantz :blink: :blink: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :cryin: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :yikes: Bro :blink: da skizzerz :scared: she just chopedz Sidz offz withz a geet loadz of my pantz :blink: :blink: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :cryin: :blink:


:scared:Bro whatz ya gonna do  Wez waz goin' clubbinz :scared: You cant go to ze clubbinz wiff a big hole in your pantz  and poor Sidz Bro wherez he gone :crying::crying:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> :scared:Bro whatz ya gonna do  Wez waz goin' clubbinz :scared: You cant go to ze clubbinz wiff a big hole in your pantz  and poor Sidz Bro wherez he gone :crying::crying:


Iz can alwayz walkz funnyz :blink: thenz you might not seez :blink: or Iz could pull some of Tangoz :skep: pantz out & patch themz up :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz can alwayz walkz funnyz :blink: thenz you might not seez :blink: or Iz could pull some of Tangoz :skep: pantz out & patch themz up :blink:


Bro Iz no goinz out wiff youz if youz gonna walk "funnyz" :scared: You'll needz to patch the pantz or we'z stayin' inz  Dont wanna endz up in the cellz again Bro


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Bro Iz no goinz out wiff youz if youz gonna walk "funnyz" :scared: You'll needz to patch the pantz or we'z stayin' inz  Dont wanna endz up in the cellz again Bro


Iz thinkz about itz Bro :blink: :Yawn: :blink: Iz gotta goz now :blink: itz da quilt monsterz time :sneaky2:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Iz thinkz about itz Bro :blink: :Yawn: :blink: Iz gotta goz now :blink: itz da quilt monsterz time :sneaky2:


Me too Bro or ze baldytwolegz 'ill be grabbin'z all the good bitz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz  :blink: :blink:

:blink:



Yo Bro :blink: :blink:

:blink:

:Yawn:

:blink:

:incazzato:

:blink:

Yo Bro :yikes: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Cloudygirl

Yo broz whatz goin on


----------



## Dally Banjo

:yikes: I hopez thats not a doublez Tangoz :arf: :blink:


----------



## Cloudygirl

Naw we is much naughtierz


----------



## Dally Banjo

Cloudygirl said:


> Naw we is much naughtierz


:scared: :blink: :blink: :blink:

Bro!!!!!!!!!! wake upz :skep:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Yo Bro & Cuzezzzz  :blink: :blink:
> 
> :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Bro :blink: :blink:
> 
> :blink:
> 
> :Yawn:
> 
> :blink:
> 
> :incazzato:
> 
> :blink:
> 
> Yo Bro :yikes: :blink: :blink:


Yo Bro no needz to shoutz Iz here  I waz helpingz my mumwiff ze new magic box. Bro itz :crazy:

Right Bro whatz ze problemzz


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Yo Bro no needz to shoutz Iz here  I waz helpingz my mumwiff ze new magic box. Bro itz :crazy:
> 
> Right Bro whatz ze problemzz


itz about timez :skep: :blink: :blink:

:blink:

:blink: I forgot Bro :blink:

:idea: oh yea :blink: fankyouz for da cubez  I'z haveingz both of em coz they fitz me  :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> itz about timez :skep: :blink: :blink:
> 
> :blink:
> 
> :blink: I forgot Bro :blink:
> 
> :idea: oh yea :blink: fankyouz for da cubez  I'z haveingz both of em coz they fitz me  :blink:


You iz very welcome bro  Iz waz fedz up wiff having to wipez em wiff the big birdiez on a stick to take the dustz of them
I don't fink they waz both for you though bro I fink you iz supposed to sharez them


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> You iz very welcome bro  Iz waz fedz up wiff having to wipez em wiff the big birdiez on a stick to take the dustz of them
> I don't fink they waz both for you though bro I fink you iz supposed to sharez them


wotz this sharez Bro :blink: :blink: I thinkz not Bro :blink: :blink:

Got to goz itz supperz timez  :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> wotz this sharez Bro :blink: :blink: I thinkz not Bro :blink: :blink:
> 
> Got to goz itz supperz timez  :blink:


Again Bro  Itz always supper time/breakfast/dinner/ tea time ,No wonderz you iz ze big LUMP Bro,seez you soonz bro,beenz nice talking wiff you


----------



## Cloudygirl

Our humanz cheated on us wiv a stinky pooch last night. When she gotz home we showed her she iz our humanz slave


----------



## Cloudygirl

Oops we iz oopsises downs


----------



## buffie

Cloudygirl said:


> Oops we iz oopsises downs


*Yo Cuz's howz it hangin'z :thumbup: I'z fixted you pic ,coz I'z a smart cuz 
So what cha been doingz..........*


----------



## Cloudygirl

buffie said:


> *Yo Cuz's howz it hangin'z :thumbup: I'z fixted you pic ,coz I'z a smart cuz
> So what cha been doingz..........*


Thanx ourz humanz says we iz thickoez but we thinx she's da thick onez

Weez Benz knockzin ova the candlez n stinky stoof in v windoez upstairz wez in troublez dunno why


----------



## buffie

Cloudygirl said:


> Thanx ourz humanz says we iz thickoez but we thinx she's da thick onez
> 
> Weez Benz knockzin ova the candlez n stinky stoof in v windoez upstairz wez in troublez dunno why


Cuz'z we all knowz the baldytwolegz iz not zi brightest :frown2:
Ifz they didnt wantz you touching the smellyz they shouldn't leavez them where you can getz 'em ....Simples


----------

